# Destiny's Tears-Prologue: A Jewel in the Shadow Part II



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Here begins the next section of Destiny's Tears, Part II of the Destiny's Tears Prologue.  First post coming soon!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think it fits well with your dress," Glamour ponders, "But the question is--do you like it?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, that’s very true, sister but I want really know it this is the right accessory till I have something to compare it too.  If you have something else that could work I will change into the dress in question while you dig it out.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure!" Glamour says, and as she runs out, Molpe switches to the provocative dress.

*Glamour returns with a classy-looking hat and an elegant-looking cape.*

"Here, try all three of these and take a look and tell me which ones you like best!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks at the fashionable hat curiously but finally she did as her sister asked and carefully pace it on her head as to not damage the pink water lily that was already in her turquoise blue hair. *

* With a small smile at the sheer beauty of the cape Molpe tied it around her graceful neck and  then posed once again in front of the mirror.*

“Well, sister, what do you think?” a curious Molpe asked as she reached to balance the hat on her head. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think maybe the hat is not for you.  You look really good with the boa and the cape though!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 28, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel rushes out of the temple of the Sacra, looking much better than when he went in. He looks around, closes his eyes and concentrates for a few seconds, and then runs towards where Mhrazhar and Melody went.
When Abdiel catches up, he roars at Mhrazhar in Mojiin [SBLOCK]
"Mhrazhar, stop this foolishness right now! What are you trying to prove? We have both attempted to detect the Taint in Melody, and neither of us could detect anything. Unless you have some way to prove that Melody is tainted, I will not believe it."[/SBLOCK]
At this point, Abdiel notices Zykovian and the other man, and stops. He continues to address Mhrazhar in Mojiin, but much more calmly this time.[SBLOCK]"Well, since it seems that everyone is here, let us get back on our hunt, and find the Crazan Arris, before we lose the trace completely. Selar felt the presence in the last section of the city that we were in, so we should head back there. Now, calm down, and come with us." Abdiel's voice, while calmer than before, is very forceful and commanding.[/SBLOCK]
He then addresses the others in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I do not know what Mhrazhar has told you, but the priests of Sacra falsely detected the Taint on Melody. Now that we are all together again, we should find some healing for Melody, and then get back on the hunt for the Crazan Arris. Selar detected its presence in the last section of the city that we were in."[/SBLOCK]
He pauses slightly, and then continues in Seelie[SBLOCK]"So, what happened with the guards?"[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I agree,” Molpe turns with to toss the fashionable hat back to Glamour before she goes back to posing before the mirror, “I could do both at once or I could do them separately also…  Yeah that’s probably for the best.  Okay!  They learn how to make these also!”

Turning back to her sister Molpe asks curiously, “Can you think of anything else, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 29, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]
[High Praetorian] To Zykovian:
[sblock]"Your circumstantial evidence proves nothing of Melody, Zykovian. In the most pure-hearted exterior may lie the heart of evil. Deception is her art as an Eldritch Infiltrator. How do you really know? You only know what someone lets you see. Only the Eyes of Nemesis can truly judge the heart of a person. Creatures can all be made to appear good or evil in any given circumstance as we have recently found out, but Nemesis' judgement is always true. Submit her to Nemesis' Judgment."[/sblock]

[Mojiin] Roaring to Abdiel
[sblock]"Do not dismiss the protection of Arris so lightly. Would you willingly travel on a very sensitive mission with one who might be tainted? Taij are deceptive and evil? How long have you known this Melody? How do you know for sure that she that she is not tainted when she has the ability to hide her aura? 

There are 2 ways that her judgement can be known. I can detect Taij through the gift of Nemesis' sight, however, her Eldritch abilites can inhibit that. The other is the striking her once with the wrath of Nemesis. If she lets down all of her defense and allows me this and I do not feel Nemesis' judgement, then all will be well. 

Do I asks so much? I wish to ensure the safety of Arris by not allowing a Taij in the midst of your fairytale adventure? What would your conscience say if she betrayed us at the right moment and your Crazen Arris was lost? 

If I am allowed this then I and Nemesis will be satisfied and any that wish to accuse her of being tainted will have my wrath to deal with. I will not allow the innocent to be persecuted of this charge. Have faith in me, sister. I will only destroy her if it is Nemesis' will. Do you care for Arris? Do you care about her judgement? In the morrow will Nemesis' gift be renewed to me and we can finish this. If she is innocent there is nothing to fear. Do you fear for her?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 29, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Do not dismiss the protection of Arris so lightly. Would you willingly travel on a very sensitive mission with one who might be tainted? Taij are deceptive and evil? How long have you known this Melody? How do you know for sure that she that she is not tainted when she has the ability to hide her aura?
> 
> There are 2 ways that her judgement can be known. I can detect Taij through the gift of Nemesis' sight, however, her Eldritch abilites can inhibit that. The other is the striking her once with the wrath of Nemesis. If she lets down all of her defense and allows me this and I do not feel Nemesis' judgement, then all will be well.
> 
> ...




"So you mean to use your ability to smite those who are tainted, but you will not be allowed to do it again until tomorrow? Do I understand what you wish to do? If that is so, I can also do this, let me see if Melody will let me, and we can prove your point this evening. Although I would hate to waste this ability, and not be able to use it later this evening if the need arises in another combat."[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


When we use our Smite Unnatural ability, can we tell if it worked or not? Basically does Abdiel think that smiting Melody will help us to determine if she is tainted?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour purses her finger to her lips, and then her eyes light up.*

"Aha!  Be right back," and she rushes out and comes back with a pair of long elegant white gloves, "Put these on, Sis!  They're really really soft, and I think they would be a good match!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar seems to think that Melody has the power to evade Detect Corruption or Detect Tainted, but he is sure that she cannot avoid the Smite attempt, so the Smite attempt will determine one way or the other if she is Tainted.  Abdiel is not sure about the accuracy of this.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]
[High Praetorian] To Mhrazhar:
[sblock]







			
				 Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Submit her to Nemesis' Judgment. "



“Not gonna happen*,”  Zykovian replied, determined.  “All you’ve *proven* to me is that you’re a pompous wind-bag and that you’re hard of hearing.  You should listen – we’re going after the gem now, you can come along and help your friend, and do your judging crap tomorrow, or you can lay there in a heap, ruining any chance we have of recovering the Crazan Arris – it’s your choice.”

OOC: *=Shepherd Book, “Serenity,” Firefly. [/sblock]
[Eldish][sblock]"I may have just turned his attention from Melody, stand ready,”  Zykovian understated. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 29, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Mhrazhar seems to think that Melody has the power to evade Detect Corruption or Detect Tainted, but he is sure that she cannot avoid the Smite attempt, so the Smite attempt will determine one way or the other if she is Tainted.  Abdiel is not sure about the accuracy of this.*




I have two other questions then:
1. If I smite unnatural and the creature that I am smiting is not unnatural - can I tell? Is there some kind of clue that tells you whether your smite worked or not?

2. If I use smite unnatural, can anyone else tell? Could I pretend to smite Melody but not actually do it? Would this fool Mhrazhar?

Thanks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,” Molpe says with some surprise as she pulls the glove on, “they’re quite lovely, sis, I should have the fireflies learn it too, huh, sis?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Melody*

OOC: Our DSL line was malfunctioning yesterday and most of today, so I couldn't check in earlier.

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody keeps moving all the time, obviously she wants to get away from Mhrazhar, but the fast Mojiin keeps up with her pace easily. Still she twists and turns to avoid getting attacked and carefully makes her way towards another temple.

She has fresh burn marks on her back, where part of her clothing is melted away, probably from some spell fired at her while she fled; the wounds look fairly serious.

As Melody notices Zykovian and Fedowin, she yells at them, but she does not slow down one bit and quickly vanishes around the next corner.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Stop this fool! But don't kill him! He seems to believe the crazy Sacra; their priests tried to kill me! I don't even know what's wrong!”_[/SBLOCK]

As soon as she comes near a guarded temple of a less questionable faith or a guard patrol, she will move towards and behind them and say:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Help me! I need protection! But please, don't kill the Mojiin, he's only confused, I believe! Just stop him from hurting me somehow!”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 29, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM [sblock]
As Abdiel approaches Mhrazhar's demeanor seems to lessen in intensity and calms considerably as they talk.

[Mojiin] To Abdiel
[sblock]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "So you mean to use your ability to smite... I would hate to waste this ability.."



"Sister, yes, that is what I am asking. There are those who are much more sensitive than we are to the corrupted souls that walk. I do not know your Melody and I do not believe that you do either. The Sacra High Priestess saw something and that should worry you. It does not matter what they think or see. In the end, all that matters is Nemsis' Judgment and the safety of Arris. If you trust her and believe her innocent then there is nothing to be lost. Thinking that a Taij is in your midst is not something to take lightly, especially when on your fairytale quest.

Can you really put a price on piece of mind. She will need to lower all of her defenses so that we can be sure. I do not know if there are magics that you posses that can determine this. Channel Nemesis' wrath, and Her judgment will be known. If all is as you believe it, your Melody will gain my trust and maybe even Zykovian, as well. He seems very loyal to her and to you. Maybe I have misjudged your choice of companions. "[/sblock]

Mhrazhar puts his hand affectionately to Abdiels shoulder and continues:

[Mojiin][sblock]"Sister, I do not make a forest of a seedling. I know you understand the importance of what I say. They trust you and I know that I have yet to earn their trust. Your support can end this and if you do this I will join your quest til the end. If you are right and you believe as strongly as you seem to, it would be a mistake for me to not accompany you to ensure the safety of the Crazen Arris." 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
1) You know if the Smite fails.  It might have failed for other reasons, but typically it means they are not unnatural
2) If you make a Bluff check opposed by Sense Motive, he shouldn't be able to tell
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 29, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel arrives at the scene where Mhrazhar and Zykovian are having it out, and Melody has rushed past in search of further protection.

Abdiel and Mhrazhar have a discussion in Mojiin that seems to calm down Mhrazhar a little:
(in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]
"Sister, I will discuss the possibility of Melody letting me use Arris' defense, or Nemesis' wrath as you would call it. If she will let me do this, we will determine whether or not she is Tainted. If not, then we will discuss this at that point, but I will not allow you to hurt her until we have determined whether or not she is Tainted, and since I am the only one that can do this at the moment you are not to touch her. Now, you seem to have upset Zykovian, let me calm him down, and see if I can get Melody to come back."[/SBLOCK]

He then turns towards Zykovian and his companion, and calls for Melody to come back and join them. Once she does, whether she is accompanied by a guard patrol or not, he will continue in Seelie [SBLOCK]
"Zykovian, please calm down. I do not know what transpired between Mhrazhar and yourself, but I would ask you to please excuse her. Sometimes her complete focus on dealing with the perceived enemies of Arris, blind her to reality. I have calmed her down now, and if we can prove that Melody is not Tainted, as the church of Sacra would have us believe, then Mhrazhar will be a faithful companion who will throw herself fully into whatever we are doing."

"Melody, do not worry about Mhrazhar, she will not hurt you. If she does she will have to see that my vengeance can be great as well. Mhrazhar would like us to perform a test to see if you are indeed Tainted. You should consider yourself lucky that she cannot perform this test today, for she would be as gentle as I can be. I can also perform this test. I can understand your reluctance at undergoing this test, but if we do not do this, then I do not believe that we will be able to continue our hunt today, and we may lose the Crazan Arris because of it. Now, please think carefully, do you know of any reason why the priests of Sacra would think that you are Tainted? If not, then you should feel safe in taking the test. If there is, then we will have to talk further."
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"If you like them, then sure!  I think they look quite elegant on you!  And I guess this is more important to tell you if you are going to have firefly gloves, but I guess its fun to know for everything--since the fireflies aren't really a fabric, just an extension of your aura, whenever you initiate contact with something, you can choose whethere or not to allow it to pass through, so you could still touch things with your bare fingers while wearing the firefly gloves, and still look great wearing them!  Pretty neat, huh Sis?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Very neat, sis,” Molpe said as she modeled cheerfully before the mirror, “and I think you’re right.  They do give me a sense of elegance…  I cannot really fathom a place where to wear them but at least they won’t get dirty, right, Sis?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That's right, Sister!  They repel dust and dirt gently from your body with their field, and even if the dirt was somehow too strong for that, it couldn't possibly get them dirty!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody still heads for a temple to get her heavy wounds treated properly.

If she notices Abdiel and can hear what he tries to tell her, she replies to him quickly.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Wait there! I will come back.”_[/SBLOCK]

A moment later she vanishes out of sight, not waiting for any response.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]So, what options would Melody have now in terms of temple choice?

And is there anything she knows, which would explain, why the Sacra believe her tainted?
Because I have no idea, what that might be, other than her being Dolathi, but then there would be no Sacra temple in Eldiz for sure, so that can't really be it. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Okay, then!” Molpe says as she suppresses a giggle from her growing excitement, “so if I have the item on or if it’s before them do I just tell them to copy it or do I need to comment it to my memory?  Oh can they copy the clothes of someone else I’m looking at?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Let me know if you are going to attack Melody now despite everyone with an Attack of Opportunity--if not, then she will be able to go get healed in a temple first.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*I gave Mhrazhar the chance to take a swipe at Melody if he wanted to ignore everyone else, since he does have faster move speed so he should get one last chance--if he doesn't take it, then we'll say Melody makes it to the temple of her choice.*

*Temples: 

Praetorian Temple give healing for the right price, no questions asked.
Rowaini Church might be more sympathetic to a Rowaini girl, but they require a full explanation of why you need the healing so that they can determine if it is honourable to help you--and its somewhat smaller so it might not have as much healing on staff
Rhapsodian Hall of Songs is a pretty weird place, but they're supposed to be able to heal decently well
There are small shrines for some of the other faiths, but none that are as well-known as the ones above.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"If its right there in front of them, just have them commit it to memory or just change without remembering it--You don't have to remember it for them, and they can even remember up to 10 patterns at a time!  As for copying someone else's clothes when you are viewing them--you sure can!--You can either have them just copy it or even copy it and memorise it too!  Pretty neat, huh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Very neat, sis!,” Molpe says with a flourish as she leans over and kisses her sister one more time and then address the fireflies, “Okay, little ones, lets remember these pretty gloves.  Oh wait!  Can you guys remember them with the same material as my lingerie?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The fireflies transform into a royal-blue version of the gloves--otherwise a perfect replica except that the fabric seems to have been shifted to seem to be the same material as the lingerie.*

Glamour smiles at them as they work, "Yes, they can remember different materials, although of course since you will always feel completely naked and free, you wouldn't have to worry even if you wanted to use a less gentle material for purposes of an effect!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggles and bounces excitedly as she watches them, “Well true enough sister but I thought Wei-Han might like the touch of the material too!  Oh and I love the choice in color, little ones!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 29, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, very good idea--I am sure he will love the new material!  As for their colour choice, don't give my lazy daughters too much credit--they just didn't want to have to change from the colour they were using for your dress before--isn't that right little ones?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Now, sister,” Molpe quickly dismisses Glamour’s concern with a wave of her hand, “there’s no need to nag the little ones like that, they obviously kept the color cause they knew I liked it so much and cause of their thoughtfulness I love them even more.”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock][Mojiin] To Abdiel [sblock]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> ...but I will not allow you to hurt her until we have ... since I am the only one that can do this at the moment you are not to touch her. ...



 "Very Well. You have my word, Sister. 

She will be safe until you are able to verify Nemesis' Judgement. I trust you, Abdiel, and I know you understand what is at stake here."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

All But Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar stands down with a word to Abdiel in Mojiin, allowing Melody to proceed through the ward for healing as she chooses unmolested.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*At Molpe's words, the little firefly flies up to limn against her ear softly, like before.*

"Perhaps you are right, my sister.  They seem to really adore you too, and they may have have been trying their best to impress you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“See, little one,”  Molpe talks softly to the one against her ear, “Sis, didn’t mean the bad things see said to you so shall we get started on remembering some of these other accessories?”

“Okay then,” Molpe said after a short pause as she reached out and took Glamour’s hand into hers and squeezed it affectingly, “lets take a look at this elegant cape that sister pulled out for us!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The fireflies swirl around the cape and then fly to Molpe's back, taking on an identical form and becoming a lovely royal-blue cape that flows back from Molpe's shoulders in an elegant swirl.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Spinning around in an effort to make the cape swirl tightly around her Molpe giggles and exclaims, “Oh! I like!”  What did you think, sister?  Is it me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh definitely!" Glamour replies as the cape sweeps in gently and tightly around Molpe, "Look how the cape flows and matches your soft and graceful movements!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Thank you, sister,” Molpe says sincerely as she kisses Glamour’s lips one more time before addressing the fireflies, “Okay, little ones, do you have the cap memorized?  If so we should do the boa next shouldn’t we?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Glamour returns Molpe's kiss, the fireflies eagerly swirl away and reconstitute themselves into the boa, wrapping softly around Molpe's neck.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh!  You’re so wonderful, little ones, this is perfect also,” though Molpe is talking to the fireflies she clearly looking at Glamour with her royal blue eyes, “you know your pretty wonderful too sister!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh thank you, Sister!  You're so sweet to say that, and you know, you're pretty wonderful too, my sister!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]With a giggle kiss to Glamour Molpe address the fireflies, “Okay, little ones , you have the boa memorized right?  Lets take a look of that sweeping dress then.  Yes, little ones, the one with the elegant cape.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*No longer able to keep some of their group lazily flying about, as their next project is a full-length dress, the fireflies all get together for a concerted effort and then reproduce Glamour's beautiful sweeping dress, clinging gently against Molpe, fitting her in a perfect copy of the original.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well what do you think, Sis?”  Molpe inquired delightedly after she had rushed back to peer into the mirror so she too could have a look. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You look wonderful Sister!" Glamour answers honestly, giving Molpe an affectionate hug from behind as they both look at the lovely Limnad in the mirror.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe tilts her head, laying it softly against Glamour’s head, as she smiles affectionately at the imagine in the mirror. *

“You’re looking wonderfully yourself sister,” Molpe says honesty as she wraps her arms over those of Glamour’s, “but it wouldn’t be fitting for you to not to would it, sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Sister, and you're right--it would be a bad reflection on my work if I didn't look beautiful, so I always try my best!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, you didn’t just try to day, Sis,” Molpe smiled as she affectingly kissed Glamour before look apologetically towards her, “you’ll have to forgive me, my sister, but is there anything else I was suppose to show the fireflies?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour blushes.*

"Hmm...well I think you're off to a great start!  I can't think of much else except maybe a soft silk sash if you'd like to try one of those, and of course I'd like to leave you with a few slots to pick up some neat dresses and accessories of your own!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Of course, sister,” Molpe says with a hug, “whatever you want to show me I will be more than willing to mimic and wear.  Its not just pretty it reminds me of you.”   

* Molpe frowns slightly at her own comment but is quick to explain why she is frowning in an effort to keep Glamour from worrying as she takes her heart shaped locket into her hand. *

“I just wish you had something to remember me by, like a locket like this.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm..."Glamour says softly as she walks out, coming back with a soft blue sash and a small bundle wrapped up in silk.

"Here, why not take this?," she asks, handing Molpe the bundle, "Its a little bit of Rowaini Heartstone. You can use it to make a locket for me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“How do I do that?” Molpe asked curiously as she accepted the bundle and opened it up. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Inside of the bundle, Molpe finds a small chunk of beautiful precious stone whose colour shifts from ruby-red to royal-blue as her fingers lay upon it.*

"Well...uhhh, you know, you just take some tools and make a necklace--I'm sure I'll love your necklace, even if you aren't an expert at such things, because you were the one that made it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks at the stone in confusion, she didn’t understand the concept of liking something because someone special made it.  It was pretty or it wasn’t nothing, it should be kept or tossed, there was little room for anything else. *

“But, Glamour!  It will be ugly!” Molpe frowned sadly as she protested such a gift. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"But Sister, you're the one that said 'whatever you want to show me I will be more than willing to mimic and wear. Its not just pretty it reminds me of you,' just now when we were speaking of the fireflies...I know your locket will be beautiful in my eyes because my beautiful sister made it for me!" Glamour replies with a smile, stroking the sad Limnad's hair gently with the back of her hand as she gives Molpe a kiss on the cheek.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It will be ugly,” Molpe stammers as she feels Glamour’s soft lips on her check, “and your dress and accessories are beautiful!  Please you cannot accept such an ugly gift from me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"There, there, Sister, " Glamour shushes Molpe, stroking her cheek and kissing her on the lips, "You can try on your own, and if you think it needs more work, then you can come back to me and we can work on it and play with each other all night on one of our girls' nights out!  What do you say?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“But you’ll have nothing of mine till then!” Molpe said in obvious protest. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, do you have anything you'd like to give me now then?  How about a kiss?" Glamour asks sweetly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Honoring Glamour’s request Molpe leans in and offers a long sweet kiss but is still sad when she pulls away, “Gladly, my sweet sister, but its hardly a gift one gives when one goes away.  Could you help me make a necklace worthy of you?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't be sad, my sister.  I would love to help you make a necklace any time you like!  I doubt we would have enough time right now unless you have some days to stay here with me though," Glamour comforts, stroking her hand softly against the back of Molpe's neck.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I wish I did,” Molpe said as she admittedly defeat as she slumps her shoulders, “but I have the convocation tomorrow morning and I’m not sure what their plans are for me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour thinks for a moment and then her face lights up.*

"Sister, I know something wonderful you could give me that would be a very special gift!  Could you give me a lock of your beautiful hair?  I could use it to make something special for both of us!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh!  Well,” shocked by the request, it was highly unusually for a nymph to ever cut their magnificent strains of hair, Molpe takes a second or two to reply, “well, sis, I,”  but as she looks at the adoration in her sister’s eyes towards her Molpe quickly gives in, “of course, sister, take as much as you need.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't worry--I'm not going to take lots of it silly, just a teensy bit so I'll always remember you whenever you're away!" she says gently stroking Molpe's beautiful locks and then lifting one in her fingers.

*Warm friendly blue light flows from Glamour's fingers through Molpe's hair into her body, making her feel blissful and happy, and then it is gone and Glamour holds the lock, with the Limnad not feeling any pain or cutting sensation at all.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Seeing the lock of her own turquoise blue hair Molpe subconsciously turn to mirror to see just how much damage was done but she catches herself, looking truly embarrassed as she did so. *

“I’m sorry, my sister,” Molpe being in apology, “I shouldn’t have done that.  I should be just be happy that I found you a gift that makes you happy…  and I am!  Do you like it, Sis?  Does it smell like me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I insist Sis--Take a look right where I took the hair! See where its missing? Of course you don't--I used my magic to keep your flawless hair flawless, even as I take a lock for myself to treasure forever! What do you think?"

"And it does smell like you...it has a warm and loving feel to it that reminds me of your kindness and affection."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You did what?” Molpe turns in shock to look in the mirror as the rest of Glamour’s words fell on death ears.

* Running her hands through hair Molpe is astonished to find no damage, not a single hair, not even the smallest of her locks was missing. *

“Oh thank you sister!” Molpe confess her feelings as she hugged, nearly tackling the older woman into the ground in her excitement, “I’m so glad you like the gift!  I would have gladly bore the scar for you but I’m so glad I did not have too!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]
**In Seelie, then Eldish, then High Praetorian**[sblock] "Very well, my friend, I will abide by your request,"  Zykovian replied to Abdiel. "I want to find this gem, Abdiel, and I believe that time is our enemy.  Healing then hunting would be in our best interests.  Are you and your Mojiin friend healed?"[/sblock]*Zykovian will lower his bow, glancing to the right and to the left before looking on the rooftops to see if there is any more trouble.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour returns Molpe's passionate hug and gives her a soft kiss.*

"Yes, I used a magic that I invented that helps me when styling someone's hair other than my own--it can grow or shorten hair in the twinkle of an eye.  As much as I love having this lock of your hair with me to remember you, it would have only made me sad if I felt I had to injure your perfect beauty in order to have it, so I'm glad that we can both be happy!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Very much so, Sis,” Molpe professed happily as she squeezed her sister in another hug, “oh so very much so!”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Almost bowled over by the vigorate affection of the first hug, this second one is too much for Glamour and the tangled pair on their high heels falls over onto the soft floor, giggling as they do and continuing to hug each other.*

"I'm so glad Sis--I'm so glad!  When you are happy, it makes me so very happy too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know,” Molpe says after kissing her sister sweetly and affectingly one more time with a small smile.  Letting go of her sister Molpe hands went to the heart shaped locket around her neck, the one that radiated with her sister’s feelings, and she held with a precious touch as she spoke, “I very much know how you feel around me, sister.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, my sister, the locket lets you sense the love I feel for you, and your gentle kindness and affectionate concern let me sense that which you feel for me," Glamour replies, nibbling gently on Molpe's ear with loving affection. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe nods her head dumbly as she quickly becomes lost in the passionate nibbling of her ear. *

“and I sense so much love from you, sister,” Molpe stated in a subdued distracted tone as she turned to her sister and began to kiss down her exposed neckline. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour shivers in delight at the kisses, nuzzling against her sister as her arms embrace Molpe in a gentle hug.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Seeing her sister’s obvious pleasure Molpe speaks softly as she continues to stroke her through the soft material of her dress, “should we call Wei-Han back here, my most desirable sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Unless you prefer to bring him, why don't we keep it just us sisters for now and then go back to Wei-Han when we're finished?" Glamour whispers with a sigh of pleasure, "Though I'm open to whatever would please you, my sister, because pleasing you will also make me happy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I would hate to leave a friend out,”  Molpe said between kisses and as she continued to stroke Glamour, “and we did do that eailier cause I was so worried about you, my dear sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, then by all means, let's go get him!" Glamour replies enthusiastically, "I'm sorry--I realise I was selfish--I had just not wanted to stop, but I think I have an idea..."

*She casts a quick spell and blows a kiss, and a pair of ruby-red lips float through the air and out of the room.*

"There, now we can continue exploring our feelings without stopping to go get him."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Nodding her head in understanding at her sister’s feelings Molpe helps herself to more of Glamour’s sweet kisses.  Molpe begins to take charge of her sister’s pleasure as she waits for Wei-Han to join them. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour moans softly in pleasure at Molpe's adminisatrations, and after a little while, there is a knock at the dressing room door.*

"Errm...excuse me?  Yuri, do you two need me fol something?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiled at the sound of Wei-Han’s voice but she didn’t break from her stimulation of Glamour as she called out to it. *

“Yes, Hun, I called you cause I have yet another blessing for you to enjoy,”  she sighed as she allowed herself to moan at her own pleasure, “and I have great need of you myself.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han slowly and gently opens the door to the dressing room and sees the two girls caressing each other in their matching dresses--which looks a bit curious if you don't know the dresses' magic.  As he looks down at the two intimate and similar-looking turquoise-haired women, he says:*

"So, do you two Yuris wish fol me to join you?  Should I reave my crothes on too?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, my sister,”  Molpe asked as Glamour in Seelie as she prompted her to answer by cause a intense wave of pleasure, “should Hun remove his clothes for us?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ohhhhhhh" Glamour moaned in Seelie in ecstasy at the intense wave of pleasure, her breasts heaving, "Ohhhh yess!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Smiling at her sister’s growing desires, not to mention her near begging for Wei-Han to join them, like any true Amaranthian sister would, Molpe reward herself with heavier petting and a few tender kisses before turning back to Wei-Han with an lustful grin. *

“Yes, Hun, we would bother very much like for you to get undressed and to join us.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han bows and unfastens his clothes, which clatter to the ground with a loud clang as he steps out.  Then he approaches the entwined twins, while asking:*

"What about you two?  Do you wish to stay in youl dlesses or would you rike me to herp you out?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Always one to promote nudity, not to mention, adding spice for Wei-Han’s enjoyment of the encounter Molpe nodded her head eagerly as she started to slip Glamour out of her own dress. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han knows that there is a little strap or something somewhere on the dress that will cause it to unfold, but he isn't sure where, so he fumbles and gropes gently across the dress feeling for the strap and unknowingly coursing additional pleasure across Molpe's body through the dress as Glamour responds to Molpe's heavy petting with her own passionate caresses, leaving the Limnad pleasured from both sides as she quickly reaches behind Glamour's dress for the strap, pulling it and exposing the seamstress's delicious curves to the crisp air of the dressing room.*

*Wei-Han watches Molpe's movements and then mimics them, allowing him to reach the Limnad's own strap and pull, removing her dress as well and leaving the three equally nude, as Wei-Han lies down with the two girls and begins to gently add his tender touch to their pleasures.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Delighted to be with her friends in the throws of passion once again, Molpe grins affectionately at both of them before she craws on top of Glamour, she knew her time with Wei-Han was not limited in the way that her time was limited with Glamour and that this was, after all, Glamour’s night. *

* Leaving a trail of kisses from her sister’s soft stomach, starting at her navel, to her forehead, where Molpe lovingly brushes aside the identical turquoise blue hair of her sister's aside, and everywhere in between Molpe concentrated on showing Glamour her affection for her sister while Wei-Han showed her yet another way to enjoy pleasure. *

“Wonderful isn’t it, sister,” Molpe whispered softly obviously pleased with her sister’s totally change in heart from before.  Rubbing her sister’s ampleness, cause her yet more pleasure, Molpe continued to speak with more than a hint of pride, “I’m proud of you, sister, so very proud of you.” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Having enough with taking chances, Melody heads for the Praetorian temple then.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Entering the temple of Myneria, Melody comes an Acolyte by the door who salutes her as she walks inside, seeing two men in the front room engaged over some sort of two game boards, one with ships on it and the others with humanoid figures.*

"Greetings, do you seek Myneria's blessing?" a bronze-haired man wearing golden vestments with a holy symbol of a golden owl asks in Eldish.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]_“Yes, I am in need of healing. I had a rather unpleasant meeting with someone, who tried to kill me. Here, look!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Ouch!  That looks quite painful indeed.  Well, I won't ask any questions.  Donate 150 credits and Myneria will give you her healing so you can continue whatever strategy you were planning."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Watching Molpe's movements, Wei-Han sees the opening that she has left him, and so he whispers quietly to Glamour in Larakese, and she responds in an affirmative, her voice broken up by gasps and moans.  He nods, and then fills the opening left exposed by Molpe's change of position.*

*Meanwhile, Glamour, her pleasure magnifying her emotions, is excited by Molpe's praise and her two companions' actions.*

"Sister...thank you," Glamour gasps in between moans, "It is...wonderful----so wonderful......Sister, I love you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]_“Very well, here are the coins. And I really wasn't planning anything. I was attacked in a dark alley and then made my way here to get healing and on the way got attacked again. If anything like this happens again, I would rather not be in my current shape, and unfortunately it's quite likely. Thank you very much!”_

_“Say, do you by chance know anything about the religion of the Sacra? Theirs was the first temple, I came across, but they said I was tainted or something? I really don't know what they mean with that. I certainly do not feel tainted and I wouldn't know what I could have done to be, if it's true, which I do not believe. Do you have any idea, what this Taint is, they are speaking of?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles as she continues to kiss and caress her sister to a heightened sense of pleasure, she could tell by the Glamour’s rhythmic gasps that Wei-Han was doing as Molpe would hope he would and she made a mental note to reward him later for it. *

“I know it is, sister, concentrate on it,” Molpe paused twisting her fingers and almost certainly causing Glamour to lose focus on the pleasure Wei-Han was bringing her.  As he mouth gaped up in shock Molpe quickly filled in with her more of her deep passion before pulling away to softly reply softly, “I know you do sister and I love you too!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Taking the money, the man touches the golden owl holy symbol to Melody's chest and she feels a great cool easing feeling as her burn wounds lessen.*

"Well, it depends.  Do you have any Taint from things like draining the life of planets for power or consorting with the Larakese Shadowtaint?  That always gets their goat.  They also think you're tainted if you're evil--are you evil?--because that would do it.  Then there's this obscure clause in the Sacra religion where they think that good people who use evil tainted power will eventually fall to the dark side--which I guess is plausible enough, except that they are convinced that arcane magic flows from an evil source, so arcane-users are tainted and must be convinced to turn away from the dark path so that their souls can be saved...pretty weird, and not something that they like commonly known, since they hope that maybe arcane magic-users will come to them seeking healing that way, and they can help heal them of their addiction to the taint.  They are very friendly people, but quite overzealous."  

[OOC: Melody regains 7 HP]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The three continue through the height of their passion, and then they collapse in a tangled and exhausted heap, full of pleasure and happy feelings, as they hug against each other gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]_“I knew it! They are insane! Yes, I am a magic-user, so that explains this part at least.”_

OOC: That was, BTW, my second guess (after Dolathi), but I thought it was a bit unlikely, so I had removed it from my post again. 

Touching the skin on her back, with her hand, Melody then says:

_“Oh, there is still a burn-mark left, I'm sure for such a large donation you will be able to remove it completely, yes?”_

OOC: Using Diplomacy +11 to convince the priest.

_“Do you also sell healing potions? I might need some in future, the temple isn't always within reach.”_


Some OOC thoughts:
[SBLOCK]OOC: Ah, and there was one part I really wondered about, now that I looked at the old posts again... Eonthar had this part quoted in one of this posts, _"She is an Eldritch Infiltrator, and they have a special ability to hide the Taint, but the High Priestess and the Grand Inquisitor have sensed it."_ -- I suppose, the Sacra have some special ability to sense this (the ability (Dampen Aura supposedly) is non-magical and wasn't even active; and as I understand it, it is not meant to be super-obvious )? Why don't they (the _EI_ teachers, that is) tell you about that little part? It surely would be known to the Dolathi, if the Sacra possess such powerful detection abilities, or not? Shouldn't contact with the Sacra then be avoided, if they have these powerful detection abilities, that they simply know about this non-active, extraordinary Dampen Aura ability, if you come too close to them? This part really seemed a bit odd to me...  Also, if it is known, that the Sacra pursuit arcane spellcasters, shouldn't there be some kind of warning sign in front of their temple in a city, where arcane spellcasting is probably quite normal? *rolleyes*[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 30, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Very well, my friend, I will abide by your request, I want to find this gem, Abdiel, and I believe that time is our enemy.  Healing then hunting would be in our best interests.  Are you and your Mojiin friend healed?"



Abdiel responds to Zykovian's question in Seelie [SBLOCK]"I am healed. However Mhrazhar chased Melody out of the cathedral before he could be healed. I will tell him to go back to the temple to get healed."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar and addresses her in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Sister, now that the commotion is over, perhaps you should go back to the cathedral of the Sacra and get healed. I am sure that you will be able to get back before Melody does."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Fedowin, extends his clawed hand and says, in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I do not believe that we have been formally introduced. My name is Abdiel Lyanthra, a Preserver of Arris. My sister Mojiin is Mhrazhar, she is an Avenger of Arris. And who would you be?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK]**in Seelie**[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I am healed. However Mhrazhar chased Melody out of the cathedral before he could be healed. I will tell him to go back to the temple to get healed."



"Yeah, that would be good," Zykovian replied.[/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian took a few steps in the direction that Melody ran, trying to get an idea of where she when so he could be certain she wasn't attacked on the way*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Her delicate hand brushed the stray tresses from Glamour’s face as Molpe settled closer to both of them, Wei-Han held her tightly but tiredly from behind.  A smile that conveyed her happiness, her pride, and her love for her two friends graced her face as she waited for them to recover. *

“You still with me, sister?”  Molpe asked softly a hint of jest on her gentle features. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"I am afraid that is the price of Myneria's healing. If you'd like to pay again, I can use it again, or if the wound is completely minor, half price will get an orison. As for potions, they cost 175 credits, and we have several on stock if you'd like to buy some."

[OOC: The Sacra actually cannot beat or even detect Dampen Aura or any other EI ability, but they guessed that you were Dolathi and knew that you were an arcane-user, so when the Mojiin couldn't sense the Taint on you, they made a bold guess that was wrong based on incomplete knowledge of the Eldritch Infiltrators and spoke it with surety ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

ZAMF:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin does not understand Abdiel's Seelie*

*Melody appears to have entered the temple from which Zykovian and the Rowaini exited.* 

*Mhrazhar never took anything but subdual damage because Alire didn't want to hurt the Avenger, so now Mhrazhar is uninjured.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]_“Thank you, but that would break my limit right now. I will probably come back later to buy some healing potions then.”_

After leaving the temple, Melody will head back to the others. On the way, she repairs the damage in her clothing.


OOC: Uhm... I thought it's like next to impossible to detect a shapechanged Dolathi? Well, I suppose not then... Anyways, I guess, Melody will have to have a word with her teachers again, for not mentioning details like that...  This little 'oversight' almost got her killed...  [/SBLOCK]

AbM:

[SBLOCK]A short while later, Melody reappears near the group, emerging between two buildings from the other side.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“I still have your money, Zykovian, it looks like you got some healing in the meantime, and the potions are quite expensive here, 175 credits for one, so I didn't buy any. Here you are.”_[/SBLOCK]

Afterwards, she throws a small pouch towards Zykovian. Then she turns towards Abdiel.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I know now what happened. So, the answer to your question, whether I am tainted, now that I know it, is yes and no.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Yeah, that's true, bad verb choice--I meant suspect, not sense, but they do suspect everyone since the city is 20% Dolathi  There were actually several compelling possibilities that the Sacra knew could be true, but they chose to pick the one they thought would be most likely to get the Mojiin to help them--and what makes people more paranoid then telling them that the other person can fake out detection spells  At this point, you could probably tell them that the Sacra were lying about that too, and the Mojiin would believe. You could also have the Mojiin tell the Sacra that their detection doesn't pick up arcane casters and that you were a Rowaini Witch and not a Dolathi EI, and the Sacra would believe too *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Oh, I already know what Melody will tell Abdiel... and I'm sure he won't like it one bit. 

What I'm not sure about is what to do with Mhrazhar now... he's a ticking time bomb to Melody right now. Not exactly something you want around you. :\[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Still catching her breath, Glamour breathes out gently: "Oh sister!" as she wraps her arms limply around Molpe and gives the Limnad a kiss on the cheek.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Well Mhrazhar did swear to the others to protect you with his life, out of shame for falsely accusing you of being Tainted, if it turned out the Sacra were making it up *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Returning the kiss with one of her own Molpe smiles sweetly down at Glamour as she snuggles closer to her sister limp form*

“Oh sister what?” Molpe teased.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Just 'Oh sister'--isn't that enough?" Glamour asks affectionately as she cuddles gently with Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I don’t know,”  Molpe says as she returns her sisters affectionately cuddles, “have you had enough, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think I'm too exhausted for anything so vigorous any more...but I'd like it if you just kept holding me," Glamour admits, as she gives Molpe another soft kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“and I’m happy to do that, my sister, of course you will need to work on your endurance for when we have our girl’s night out but such things will come in time for you,” Molpe replied after she accepted, and returned, the kiss with a beautiful smile of contentment Molpe gentle stroked the soft skin of Glamour’s face and made small talk as they held each other, “so what did you to speak about?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 30, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Seeing the total lack of comprehension on Fedowin's face, Abdiel turns to Zykovian and asks him in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Who is this with you? What is his name? You may tell him that I am Abdiel Lyanthra, and that my sister is Mhrazhar. I do not like to spend time with those whose name I do not even know."[/SBLOCK]


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> In Seelie:[SBLOCK]“_I know now what happened. So, the answer to your question, whether I am tainted, now that I know it, is yes and no.”_[/SBLOCK]



A confused look appears on Abdiel's face. He thinks about what Melody just said, and then speaks to her in Seelie
[SBLOCK]"What do you mean, yes and no? Are you trying to confuse the matter even more? Explain yourself please."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sure I'll have more endurance next time if I haven't been working so hard all day, Sister," Glamour answers hopefully as she snuggles up close with Molpe, her ample curves gently stroking against the Limnad's own, "He was asking me if I wanted him to proceed, and so I told him I wanted to do whatever my sister thought was best, and that he needn't worry about impregnating me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh?  Are you part nymph sister?” Molpe asked, she was made curious by Glamour’s answer, before she went on, “Well next time I’ll make sure you have plenty of notice so you can take it easy that day.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I'm not part Nymph, my sister, unless having you for a sister makes me an honourary Nymph, I guess," Glamour muses as she snuggles softly against Molpe, "And I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your concern for me...how did you ever get to be so sweet, Sis?  It is really heartwarming."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I guess the title of sister could make you an honor nymph in ways,”  Molpe says carefully as she considers Glamour’s words but she blushes lightly at the rest of it, “I don’t know…  I’m just me, sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well even if you are 'just you,' I'm so very glad to have met you, my sister--you've brightened up a part of me that I thought had died long ago, and for that I will always be grateful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I am the one who should be grateful, my sister, its quite an honor to lay naked besides one of your artistic touch,” Molpe says modestly before concern touches her voice, “Died, sister, why do you say that?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian translated what Abdiel said to Fedowin in Eldish.  He watched with interest in the story that Melody was about to unfold - his interest was clearly peaked.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, y'know, I sort of killed it when I made the decision to live only for my art, but you have helped me to reawaken it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, I wouldn’t say you killed it,” Molpe paused long enough to sweetly kiss her sister’s lips before she smiled, “you just let it go to weed like it was a flowerbed but the flowers, the love, affection, and beautify that is you is still there waiting to bloom again.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Glamour smiles and returns Molpe's kiss, "You are right, of course, but that is something you helped me discover tonight...as I had once thought it dead, that being a fashion icon and a shopkeeper had somehow made me cease to be a flesh-and-blood woman...it was the way that people looked at me, I guess--they only saw Glamour the famous dressmaker who they were visiting to get their new purchase and not Glamour the woman with needs of her own."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Absently playing with one of Glamour’s stray turquoise locks Molpe smiled sadly, “I don’t know how they could ever think that, sister, but I’m glad you realize how wrong that they where, and I’m honored that I could be a special meaning to your life,” Molpe’s focus turned curiously back to her sister, “was there ever anyone special in your life, my sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, my sister," Glamour responds gladly, "As for someone special...there was, so very long ago, but...our ways parted...we became far too different to be together..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Really?” Molpe asked curiously with a happy smile as she dropped the strained of hair and rested her hand upon her sister’s slender shoulder, “will you tell me about it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I will if you wish it, my sister," Glamour replies quietly, "But it is not a happy story, and I don't want to upset you now.  Let's talk about something happy--like you!--what was your life like on Amaranthia?"

*Meanwhile, Wei-Han reclines silently on the carpeted floor.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No,”  Molpe says simply as she motions for Wei-Han to come hither, and to join the two twin sisters, before she appeals for her sister to tell her story, “Glamour, sister, my sweet darling sister, your story should be told…  I imagine what I’ve show you today will make you contemplate it anyhow…  You might as well do so while those that love you encircle you and keep you company.” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, it's actually quite simple: If you would be Sacra, then yes, I would be tainted, because I possess the power to wield something, which the Sacra fear, and which they want to see extinguished: arcane magic, that is. Oh, didn't they tell you that? Yes, they would have killed me, unless I had decided to stay and let them brainwash me, because I can cast arcane spells, that's what their Taint is about, that is what the High Priestess sensed, when she healed me... and they wanted you to help them with it! Talk about some Taint there. Maybe you understand now, why I could not stay for a little chat in that oh so friendly place. Anyways, if you do not believe in what the Sacra believe in, then the answer has to be no, there is no Taint. That is why you can't sense it, not because I hid it from you, however that should work, but simply because THERE IS NONE! Well, the Praetorians did the healing work now, again, not perfect, but it has to suffice. They charge quite exorbitantly for their services, but at least they do not lure you into their grasp with hollow promises and lies about friendship. The Sacra are crazy zealots! Fanatics! A danger to civilization! I really wonder, what the people here in Eldiz thought when they allowed them to build their prison here, spinning their spiderwebs from within.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han obediently comes and sits down with the two women.*

"Well, at first the two of us were like explorers, travelling together to so many different worlds..." Glamour begins, "...I knew there was darkness in him, but I tried to work him out of it through love..."

"Ah Enmity...my love wasn't strong enough..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That was very noble of you, sister, and honestly it was an act of true sisterhood,” Molpe smiled hopeful too get the older lady to speak more, “Enmity?  Was that is name, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...it was..." Glamour replies wistfully, "Enmity..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Please continue, sister,”  Molpe said as she reassuringly squeezed one of Glamour’s graceful shoulder, “this night is about rediscovery, about finding happiness, you need to speak of this, to moan for Enmity, or you risk the chance of corrupting the wonderfulness that is this night.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"There is no more to our story...Enmity had to choose between the darkness inside him or me...and he chose the darkness.  So I threw myself wholeheartedly into my work, to become the best fashion designer in all the Spheres..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I see,” Molpe frowned but not at the story, yes she it was a horribly sad story but Molpe couldn’t believe that someone that had been so special could be summarized so briefly, the pain was still fresh and Molpe realized that as she moved to comfort her, “Sister Glamour, I thank you for telling your tragic tell.  I know that it could have been easy but as you said it was his choice and not yours, right darling sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour nods softly.*

"It was indeed his decision...although...perhaps if I had been more supporting, instead of telling him that if he loved me he would have to stop the killing...he might have stayed...but then, if I supported his actions through my own inaction, what kind of person would I be?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Probably not someone you would be happy with being, sister,” Molpe said as she softly brushed her sister’s hair again, “I know its painful sister but you needed hide your feelings from yourself anymore or have I thought you nothing tonight?”  Molpe smiled showing her happiness, “Surely you now realize that you can find pleasure and still be the greatest fashion designer in all the sphere.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...yes I do understand that now...thank you my sweet, kind sister," Glamour answers honestly, giving Molpe an affectionate kiss, "And you are right--I could never have been happy with myself unless I confronted him and tried to teach him to change his ways..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Good,” Molpe said simply as she returned the affectionate kiss with one of her own, “cause I value my sister and I would be greatly saddened to have never made her smile, to never have given her pleasure, and I feat that we never would have meet if you had not faced him, my sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Such an optimistic and friendly way to think of things, Sister, and you may well be right...but letting the past and 'what ifs' rest, I'm just glad to be here with you now, my sister...now I'm not lonely any more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, your not,” Molpe agreed quickly with her best infectious smile, “you have both Wei-Han’s and my undivided attention for what ever you need or desire, my artistic sister, so would you like to go explore the city or what?  Just name it and it shall be yours if it within Wei-Han’s and my power.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, don't worry Sis, I don't need to explore the city--done that when I was a little girl actually!--But is this your first time here?  You should definitely explore Eldiz!  It'll be really fun for you, so don't let me hold you up, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Your not sister,” Molpe said firmly as she addressed her sisters concern, “and we will, soon I promise, I would like to stay with you a bit longer,” Molpe sounded motherly, her worry for her sister was evident for all to see, “besides you can tell me of some places to visit can you not, sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 31, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel listens to Melody's explanation, and nods. He replies in Seelie[SBLOCK]"I am satisfied. Let me talk to Mhrazhar and make sure that she sees things the same way."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar, and speaks for a while in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"Melody has explained what happened in the temple of the Sacra. The Sacra see users of arcane magic as Tainted. Melody is a caster of arcane magics, therefore they saw her as Tainted. She assures me that she has never done anything else tha would make her Tainted. Is that enough of an explanation for you? Or do you think that we should still test her using Arris' purifying touch?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel finishes and seems to be wait for a response from Mhrazhar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, my dear sister, I could tell you if you like.  You are so kind to stay with me--I enjoy your company very much," Glamour replies, giving Molpe another sweet hug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]In Seelie[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I am satisfied. Let me talk to Mhrazhar and make sure that she sees things the same way."[/SBLOCK]
> *After Abdiel spoke, Zykovian looked satified as well, though he seemed to be satisfied before the explanation*
> 
> _**Rystil Only**_ [sblock]Does Melody's explanation make sense?  Has anyone ever warned Zykovian away from the Sacra Temple because of this . . . being an Arcanist and all?[/sblock]
> [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*No one has specifically warned Zykovian away, but he's been a bit leery of them anyway as religious zealots, what with the Altanian's atheistic tendencies, and so he has never really tried to find out much about them.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled as she accepted the hug, Glamour’s strength was returning to her once again, and returned the hug, “Then please do, sister,”  Molpe smile turned to a naughty grin, “and afterwards maybe I can give you something that will assure you’re a pleasant night sleep.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you're a Naiad, right?  So you like clear fresh water?  Then I know a place that's a bit expensive but absolutely to die for!  It's called the Mystic Springs Bathhouse, and it is run by a darling Feldori named Zarina--I've never actually been able to use the facilities, but a client once called me for a chat about her clothes, and it is quite a beautiful place--And best of all, it is all-natural, so I'm sure you will love it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, sister, at least I know you truly know me,”  Molpe says with a happy grin and giggle, “Hun has  already shown me the wonders of  the Mystic Springs Bathhouse.  In fact, my sister, if you where to go and tell Zarina that I sent you that she would treat you like a sister too.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour giggles and gives Molpe another hug*

"I knew you would like it!  Zarina was such a dear last time I was there--when my client didn't invite me into the bath with her, Zarina offered to let me have a private room to relax, but I told her I was too busy--and I was too, had another client in less than an hour at the time.  A very nice girl, she is, and I'm glad you got to meet her, my dear sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You should meet her too,” Molpe said firmly as she pointed at her, “sister Zarina is a girl after my own heart and I imagine she would be happy to spend time with you.  It could even help you both remember me while I’m gone and such.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpr:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, Zarina is your sister too?  How wonderful!  As I said, I did meet her before, but I just didn't have the time to stay there--even today, the only reason I had time for all of this wonderful pleasure is because you two came in just before closing time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, Zarina, is my sister,” Molpe said with pride, “but then again I have some wonderful sisters, yourself included.  I see, well I guess the sprits favor us, don’t they sister?  I mean if we hadn’t become sisters tonight how long would you have continued on in your dreary life?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, my life isn't _that_ dreary, but I might have continued for quite a while as I had been if not for you.  Hundreds of years, perhaps, who knows what would have been?  Still, I am proud and fortunate to have as wonderful a new sister as I found tonight.  I'm so glad I didn't go home from work early like I almost did!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]“Well it’s been dreary enough,” Molpe, said sounding more like a mother than a sister, “hasn’t it sister?  If you can leave from work early then while don’t you see solace with my Zarina while I’m away?  I would be more than willing to introduce the two of you and I’m sure like any sisters you two would get along just sweetly.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, my sister, you don't want to know what I was going to do if I took off from work early," Glamour says with a little smile, "I was going to go back home to my workshop and start working on a new design."

"But do not worry--I'm sure that with you to introduce us, Zarina and I could never get along any other way but sweetly.  She seems like such a sweet girl, after all," Glamour smiles, feeling great comfort from letting her sister hold her like a mother, even though the seamstress is the older of the two.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“A most wonderful girl,” Molpe said enthusiastically as she hugged and kissed Glamour before she continued, “you must meet her!  She truly has the most intoxicating kiss imaginable.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  I never did visit Chuliit, as they don't have much of fashion interest on that planet...But if you praise the pleasure of her kiss, Sister, it really must be something special!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Its more of a bite than a kiss, sister,” Molpe confessed her expression dreamy as she remembered it, “maybe more of a nip, it left no marks, but each one was better than the last!” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 31, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin claps his hands together and speaks in eldish [sblock] "So, we are all rejoined, all healed, no one is trying to kill anyone for some reason I don't understand, I believe we have all exchanged names as best we can? Now we just need to get everyone to learn Eldish and then find that little bauble that is worth so much to so many! Shall we get back on the trail?" [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, perhaps Zarina and I shall try it some time then," Glamour replies with a smile, giggling at her sister's dreamy expression.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 31, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]After hearing the small tale of the Sacran's view of what it means to be tainted Mhrazhar smiles wryly and then speaks to Abdiel
[Mojiin][sblock]"Sister, I was afraid that the Sacrans define Taij differently than we. They do not truly understand the truth of the Taij. They play on their fanciful version of the nature of the worlds and crusade for it. What they care about does not really matter for they ignore the true dangers to the worlds - the truly corrupted and lost that threaten all the natural worlds. 

Magic is merely a tool and it is how you use it that matters. I do not believe that Vhris' magics corrupt and wither as the Dragon Lords do. Atleast she cares enough to cast her spells in way that does not harm our Arris. Now I know that the Sacrans need a lesson in the truth of the corruption - for they do not _truly_ understand. 

I will, of course, will feel better and assured if Nemesis' Judement is known. If you trust in this, what you have been told, then so shall I. I will leave this to your judgment. I, also doubted Vhrys being a Taij, but True Evil can lurk in even the most innocent exteriors. I said I would join your fairytale quest if you were right and I will. 

I will have a few things to say to her and I will of course need you to translate for me."[/sblock]

Mhrazhar turns to Melody bows low and then begins to speak 
[Mojiin][sblock]"The Sacrans do not truly understand what it means to be Taij. They accused you, Vhrys, of a very serious crime and it is a crime that I take very seriously. Those that are truly corrputed are beyond redemption - they have chosen their path. It is my sole duty and privelege to seek them out and destroy them before they can hurt our beloved Arris. I did not believe that you are a Taij, but True Evil can lurk in even the most innocent exteriors. 

If we encounter more Sacrites that wish custody of you they will have to go through me for they are misguided lot that truly do not understand what endangers the worlds at large. You have chosen a life of deception and it may be easy for you to fall astray and begin to walk the dark path to corruption. As long as you chose the True Path you will never need to fear me Vhrys."[/sblock]
Mhrazhar steps to the side slightly and waits for Abdiel to translate...
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 31, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mhrazhar steps to the side slightly and waits for Abdiel to translate...



At this, Abdiel steps forward, and translates Mhrazhar's message, speaking to Melody in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar understands and accepts your definition of what happened. She wished for me to translate the following message."

"_The Sacrans do not truly understand what it means to be Tainted. They accused you, Rainbow, of a very serious crime and it is a crime that I take very seriously. Those that are truly corrputed are beyond redemption - they have chosen their path. It is my sole duty and privelege to seek them out and destroy them before they can hurt our beloved Arris. I did not believe that you are Tainted, but True Evil can lurk in even the most innocent exteriors._"

"_If we encounter more Sacrites that wish custody of you they will have to go through me for they are misguided lot that truly do not understand what endangers the worlds at large. You have chosen a life of deception and it may be easy for you to fall astray and begin to walk the dark path to corruption. As long as you chose the True Path you will never need to fear me Rainbow._"

"I believe with this matter resolved, that we may now continue on our hunt and find the Crazan Arris."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to Zykovian and addresses him in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Zykovian, did you find out any information about our attackers from the guards? Actually, what happened with the guard? Did they take the bodies and imprison those that were unconscious?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]
*In Eldish*[sblock]







			
				 Fedowin said:
			
		

> "So, we are all rejoined, all healed, no one is trying to kill anyone for some reason I don't understand, I believe we have all exchanged names as best we can? Now we just need to get everyone to learn Eldish and then find that little bauble that is worth so much to so many! Shall we get back on the trail?"



*Zykovian grinned at the comment, and replied in Eldish, “I think the Mojiin have to apologize to Melody, then we’re off.” [/sblock]

*In Seelie* [SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Zykovian, did you find out any information about our attackers from the guards? Actually, what happened with the guard? Did they take the bodies and imprison those that were unconscious?"



 [/SBLOCK]
*In Seelie, then Eldish, then High Praetorian*[sblock]
*Zykovian’s look became grim, and he shook his head.* 

“I went to gather the guard, while Fedowin stood watch over the bodies,”  Zykovian explained.  “He was attacked, the bodies taken . . . including the Mojiin.  By the way Fedowin, there’s still some lipstick on your cheek right there . . . While I was waiting for the guard, I learned that there was a 2,000 credit reward for the capture of Alire and anyone of her band, dead or alive by some unknown.  I did manage to review the reward note and discovered this hair . . . a unique blue that had been dyed red – same as the hair we found on the dagger.  There have been several Mojiin murders, including falling and some of the others that were described – Alire apparently snuck in and tampered with the bodies while they were in possession of the guard.”[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Perhaps?”  Molpe said her dreamy expression gone, “you will ask her won’t you, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So insistent, my dreamy little sister," Glamour giggles, "I will surely ask her if I have the time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 31, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock] 

Fedowin's hand reaches up to brush his cheek absently as he replies in eldish, [sblock] "I had heard that the rosethorns were hunting the gem as well, they might be more ahead of us in chase, should we hunt them or do you all have more knowledge than I about where to find the one we seek?" [/sblock] 

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“So all my hard work is going to be for naught?” Molpe frowned and sighed, “how would you feel, my sister, if you made a most wonderful dress yet no one would wear it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Dear sister, I didn't say that.  I said that I would go see her," Glamour replies, stroking Molpe's cheek and hoping to convince the Limnad to stop frowning, "If I have the time.  I'm sure I will find it, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Time?” Molpe says as she pouts in a worried huff, “what could be more important than finding time for pleasure?  Will you promise me you will find the time, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"What else?  I still have my work...my Sister, you have taught me today that I can have my work and still have time for pleasure, and truly you have changed my life, but...even though I want both now thanks to your encouragement, you must understand that my work is still more important for me...That is just how I am...Do you hate me, Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No!” Molpe looks shocked that she would even suggest it, “Sister, I could never hate you!  You’re much to pretty and wonderful but I do worry about you, in all honesty, sister.  Will you promise me you will visits Sister Zarina, and her wonderful bathhouse, once a week?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The best I can do is allot myself a time slot for such a visit each week, but if I needed to spend some extra time at work, I might need to cut it out.  Would it still make you happy if it was at least in my schedule?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I guess so,” Molpe said obviously disappointed, “I mean if it’s all you can manage to do I guess it’s all I can ask for.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sorry, Sis, I don't want to upset you," Glamour explains, "But for me work comes first and then play.  Surely you have met other people like me before who must sometimes make sacrifices in personal pleasure for a good cause...I don't want to make you sad, but it is just how I am...if I let my life slip away in pursuit of pleasure, I couldn't be happy any more because in a sense, my work is what makes me happy too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe looked upset and sounded whiny, “I know, sis, but I’m just asking for once a week…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well I can do my best to try for once a week, but if a client needs something done right then, well then I'll have to do it...sorta like how you stopped doing what you were planning to do tonight in order to help me, Sis.  I owe it to my clients to be there for them if they need me.  But if they don't, then I will make an effort to try to relax if it will make you happy, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody more or less calmly listens to Abdiel's words, but they don't seem to satisfy her at all.

(Seelie with a few Eldish words thrown in for 'kill', which does not exist in Seelie (she will explain this word to Abdiel, so he knows, what it means))
[SBLOCK]_“Tell your sister the following, please... You turn sides pretty quickly, no? Do you even comprehend, what you did in there? Yes, I noticed, that you 'only' tried to knock me unconscious, but that would have meant certain death for me. The temple ground is not bound by local laws and they can do whatever they want in there. And that is what your actions would have led to. So, in conclusion, you tried to kill me. Or what would you have done after knocking me out then, if the Sacra then claimed my body and carried me away? I guess you didn't even think that far! Is that what you do to people who try to help you, or rather try to help your friend Abdiel here? Do you really think I will now just smile and say, 'Hey, it's all cool, nothing bad happened.' Matter resolved? Not very likely! I don't know what kind of lies the Sacra told you, because I couldn't understand a word, but I'm very sure now, after learning about their vile ways, that they told you just about anything to make you help them; help them to work their evil, that is. Ironic, you say you have pledged your life to fight against evil and still you so carelessly and willingly embrace it. Your 'Arris' won't be happy with you, I suppose. Didn't they teach you something about seeing with your own eyes, maybe? Maybe you should have checked *them* first! And you talk about deception!? I was honest to everyone here all the time. And what about you? If you don't trust in your own perceptions, then why don't you just kill *everyone*? Then noone will be left to hurt your 'beloved Arris'. With your quick judgements that wouldn't make a whole lot of difference, don't you think? You take these crimes seriously, you say? Crimes like, say, killing innocents? You should be glad, that I at least knew what was going on right when that inquisitor reached for the sword. There would have been a nice Taint on *you*, if I wouldn't have made it out there. Yes, you should take that seriously! And that means, that you should be sure you got the right person, before sending someone to hell! Really, I don't know what to do about this now. How can I be sure, that when another person falsely accuses someone again, you start to lash out once more? I do believe, no, I know, that you were just deceived, but what I worry about is, what will be, if something like this happens again? Will I find you on the wrong side once more?”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 31, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Grasping at straws Molpe replied, “Well then maybe your customers could help you relax?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Maybe in Amaranthia you could do something like that, but here...propositioning a customer like that would be most improper.  Also, as I've mentioned, my customers tend to see me as a merchant and talented artist and not as a physical woman.  But don't worry--Any chance I get, I will take to relax like you've taught me!  And that spark of hope is so much more than the darkness lodged in my heart before you met me, so please Sister, please don't be upset with me..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I’m not upset with you,”  Molpe kissed her gently as if to prove it to be fact, “I just worry about your well being sister.  I hope you don’t find my fretting to be troublesome?  I know how annoying worrisome sister can be.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, not troublesome at all my wonderful sister.  It just makes me sad when I upset you so.  But it warms my heart how you worry for my well-being."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Very much so,”  Molpe confesses as she tenderly touches Glamour’s cheek, “is there anything else I should look at in exploring your fair city sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I hear the Laughing Sail Inn is a lovely place for travellers to get a little taste of home.  Never been there myself, of course, being a native to the city, but it seems like a good place to try.  I hear they are the officially endorsed inn of choice for a whole lot of adventurers that recently flew in for some sort of meeting tomorrow, though, so I don't know if they will have any rooms.  But even so, you could always check it out in a few days when most of those adventurers have gone home."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I bet that’s the meeting I’m here for!”  Molpe says with obvious pride but she quickly mused upon the situation, “I wonder if I have a room there?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm not sure," Glamour ponders, "So...you're here to meet with adventurers, eh?  Is my new Sis an adventurer then?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well,”  Molpe paused to consider the question, “I don’t know, I guess so.  It probably depends upon how you define an adventurer.  I’m here for a convocation upon exploring the known, and I guess unknown, spheres.  I’m representing Amaranthia!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"And I don't think your world could have chosen a more wonderful person to be its representative to our fair city," Glamour answers with a smile, giving Molpe a tender kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe returns the tender kisses with a deep kiss, hopeful to breath passion back into her sister’s body. *

“You seem like you’ve recovered some, my sister, should I do as I suggested and make sure you have a good night’s sleep?”  Molpe replied excited by the prospect. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think I have recovered, and I'm very curious as to how you are going to make sure I have a good night's sleep," Glamour replies breathily, her passion aroused by Molpe's deep kiss, "Are you going to follow me back home and come to bed with me or something?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I guess we could do that,” Molpe says as she nods her head, it was obviously not having thought it out very far, but she winked with a huge grin, “as for how, more of what you’ve had and some of what you haven’t.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well if that's what we're going to do, we can stay right here," Glamour smiles, gently stroking from Molpe's face across the Limnad's curves with her fingertips, "I was just afraid it would involve something that would put me right to sleep so I would have to be in bed before we started."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh I think it will,” Molpe say with a grin as she tried to ignore the gentle touch upon her curves, “besides I wouldn’t mind seeing your place and a bed going to be at least twice as comfortable as this.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Awww, do we have to?" Glamour asks, kissing Molpe across her body, "We're together here, right now, and my home is so far away...besides, I'm a bit embarrassed by my living accomodations--I don't think you'd like them."

*As she speaks, she pets Molpe gently again, but this time with her fingers flexing across Molpe's curves instead of just using the tips.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No lets go,” Molpe says as she playfully bats away Glamour’s hand grinning and giggle the whole time, “have I ever given you a reason to be embarrassed around me, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*As Melody started in on Abdiel and his friend, Zykovian took a couple of steps away from the discussion . . . both to stay out of the conversation and to keep an eye out for trouble while everyone else was distracted and causing a scene.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course not, my sister, you are so kind and compassionate...if you want to come, then I'd love to show you my home so we can share more of our lives with each other and form a deeper bond.  Which reminds me that you never told memore about your home...But I still sense that you are a little upset from before about the once a week thing at the bath.  Please don't be upset Sister.  Don't feel that I am pushing you away--I want you close to me!" to emphasise this, she ugs up close against Molpe deeply and passionately, and she continues in a whisper as she does, "When I say I'll try my best to find pleasure, I mean it, my sweet sister.  I just can't make an absolute promise because then I will feel that I have betrayed you if I ever fail to live up to that promise...But please know, my most beloved sister, that I will do everything in my power to do as you suggest unless there is something majour that diverts me occasionally on a rare week where I have many appointments.  So please, Sister, can't you see that I want you close to me, I want you here with me, in my arms?  I want to be intimate with you and I don't want us to keep secrets about our feelings--that's why I gave you my Heartstone, so you can always know how I feel about you.  So please, tell me in all honesty, are you upset with me?  Do you feel that I am being too distant or unkind?  If so, then I am so, so sorry my Sister..."

*And she quietly cuddles with Molpe, stroking her sister gently in their deep embrace as she awaits a response a little bit nervously.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I don’t know sister,”  Molpe looks more apologetic than upset, “its, just, well you so secretive, about Enmity, about your living conditions, its…  well, its just not like Amaranthian sister to keep secrets from each other but that probably not fair to you is it, sister?”

“I so want to invite you to meet Sister Zarina, I’m sure I could help smooth over any difficulties you two would have, not that I think two sweet ladies like yourselves would have issues, but I’m not sure if you would make it,”  shaking her head sadly Molpe continues, “and if I introduce you to Zarina and you can’t spend time with her its not jut me your disappointing, Zarina has feelings to and I know she would be disappointed if you failed to show.  Work cannot be as important as sisters, we’re supposed to be family but I do try to understand…  Once a week, not even the same day every week, its shouldn’t be to much but it seems to be.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour begins to look a little bit upset, and perhaps a tear appears in one of her eyes, but if it does, it does not shed.*

"I...I'm sorry my sister...though you still haven't told me anything about yourself or your home, I would be glad to tell you anything you want to know about Enmity.  There just really isn't anything else specifically I can think of to add, but if you had any specific questions, I would be happy to answer them.  I don't want to keep any secrets from you, my sister--let me tell you whatever you want to know, please?"  

"As for the once a week thing...I just don't know.  Maybe I'll be able to go three times most weeks but maybe some weeks not at all.  You have to understand that you have helped me bring back a part of my life that I thought I would never see again, but because I have been away for so long, I'm going to have to take it at a comfortable pace.  I take promises to someone I care about very seriously, and if I promise that I will go every week and something happens and I miss a week, I will feel horrible...Sister...I need to know: Am I a bad person for wanting to try to feel it out first and do my best to try it once a week and see what works for me before I commit to it as a promise?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No that doesn’t make you a bad person sister,” Molpe said quietly, “It’s probably me just not understanding like with Wei-Han and I.  It’s just what you have become…  its not natural.  It’s not something I truly comprehend.  I fell like I failed you cause I don’t understand but I push you more and more towards it without giving thought to maybe you are happy the way you are and maybe its best that I and Wei-Han left you be…  For now at least,”   Molpe gave a small almost forced smile, “You could explore at your own pace and surely you would be comfortable with that.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You want to leave me too?" Glamour asks, tears beginning to fall, "But why?  Don't you still want to be my sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No! No,” Molpe says in horrified shock as she instinctive cuddles the crying Glamour protectively to her ample bosom, “not at all, my sister most wonderful sister.  I’m thought you wanted time to adjust to what I had shown you already.  Nothing more, I swear I had such wonderful plans in store for you tonight, and I *still* do!  Please sister!  Forgive your misunderstanding sister cause I couldn’t live if I knew I hard harmed you!”  [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jun 1, 2005)

Fedowin, rowaini fella

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin listens to Melody ranting in seelie for a bit, then starts glancing around, then tapping his foot and whistling slightly. As soon as she finishes he speaks up in eldish [sblock] "Melody, my sweetness, my darling, light of my otherwise dark and empty existance, while I appreciate that these two almost got you killed and didn't seem to understand the value of teamwork or friendship or protecting as lovely back as yours, and I agree that they need to learn these things, along with eldish, we have a gem to collect, a thief to find and alot alot of money to make. Perhaps we could educate them as we travel? I'd be happy to slap them in the head as we walk to puncaute your lessons!" [/sblock] He concludes with a vigourous wave of his hand and then gestures on towards the street.

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel listens to Melody's empassioned speech trying to take it all in. Once she is finished he replies, at length, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Melody, I understand how you feel. I am not trying to make excuses for Mhrazhar, I will simply explain her point of view. She has trained, almost from birth, to detect and destroy those who are Tainted. That is why, when she found out that you could mask any Taint that you may have on you, and that the Sacrans told us that you were Tainted, that she determined that she needed to stop you. The fact that she tried to subdue you instead of kill you is an indication of the fact that you had helped me before. I cannot excuse her jumping to conclusions, but I imagine that her time away from Arris, and her mentor's murder, have made her een more suspicious than she was before."

"As to her loyalty, she did not change sides. The only person's side that she was on before was mine. Most Mojiin take a very long time to trust someone, I am an exception. Basically, until someone has proven that they are trustworthy, she would not trust them. We have had discussions on this, and she does now trust you. You can trust her not to 'switch sides' as you called it again - unless she detects Taint on you with her own eyes. If that is the case, then my sister and I will have further discussions, because in this, the Avenger and the Preserver take very different views of what must be done. Avengers believe that they must be destroyed, while Preservers believe that they must be led back to the proper path, and nurtured so that they can remove the Taint that they carry."

"Anyways, I will now translate what you said to my sister. I hope that she will take it the right way and not misunderstand your anger towards her."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns towards Mhrazhar, and continues in Mojiin.[SBLOCK]
"Sister, as you can see Vhris, as you call her, is very angry about what happened in the cathedral of the Sacra. She has asked me to translate the following for you:"

_“You turn sides pretty quickly, no? Do you even comprehend what you did in there? Yes, I noticed, that you 'only' tried to knock me unconscious, but that would have meant certain death for me. The temple ground is not bound by local laws and they can do whatever they want in there. And that is what your actions would have led to. So, in conclusion, you tried to kill me. Or what would you have done after knocking me out then, if the Sacra then claimed my body and carried me away? I guess you didn't even think that far! Is that what you do to people who try to help you, or rather try to help your friend Abdiel here? Do you really think I will now just smile and say, 'Hey, it's all cool, nothing bad happened.' Matter resolved? Not very likely! I don't know what kind of lies the Sacra told you, because I couldn't understand a word, but I'm very sure now, after learning about their vile ways, that they told you just about anything to make you help them; help them to work their evil, that is. Ironic, you say you have pledged your life to fight against evil and still you so carelessly and willingly embrace it. Your 'Arris' won't be happy with you, I suppose. Didn't they teach you something about seeing with your own eyes, maybe? Maybe you should have checked *them* first! And you talk about deception!? I was honest to everyone here all the time. And what about you? If you don't trust in your own perceptions, then why don't you just kill *everyone*? Then noone will be left to hurt your 'beloved Arris'. With your quick judgements that wouldn't make a whole lot of difference, don't you think? You take these crimes seriously, you say? Crimes like, say, killing innocents? You should be glad, that I at least knew what was going on right when that inquisitor reached for the sword. There would have been a nice Taint on *you*, if I wouldn't have made it out there. Yes, you should take that seriously! And that means, that you should be sure you got the right person, before sending someone to hell! Really, I don't know what to do about this now. How can I be sure, that when another person falsely accuses someone again, you start to lash out once more? I do believe, no, I know, that you were just deceived, but what I worry about is, what will be, if something like this happens again? Will I find you on the wrong side once more?”_

"I have told her that part of the problem is that you did not trust her, or anyone else for that matter, until they have earned your trust. I have told her that you could be trusted not to turn on anyone in this group. Although, I must admit that I do not trust the new one, Fedowin, as I cannot communicate with him directly."

"Anyways, what response would you like me to translate for her?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiels finishes his translation, and awaits Mhrazhar's response.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will stand ready to physically restrain Mhrazhar if she makes any move towards Melody, and vice versa.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[Sblock]Mhrazhar calmly watches Melody's angry response. A sincerety washes over his sepentine face as he speaks to Abdiel
[Mojiin][sblock]"I will feel better if she opens herself to the Eyes of Arris, but I do not believe that this is the time to request it. It is your judgement, sister, if we should request as such. I do not believe that she is a Taij and I will trust your judgment and the words spoken today."[/sblock]
Mhrazhar then addresses Melody and waits for the translation

[Mojiin][sblock]"I was leary of the Sacrans to begin with, for I did not know if they truly understood what they spoke of. I was even more skeptical when they accused you of being corrupted. It is hard for me to believe that a non-Mojiin can truly understand how serious the charge of being 'Corrupted' is and what it really means. I did not truly believe that you were Corrupted; I would not want to believe that Abdiel had fallen so far from her roots. I have observed you and it did not seem in your nature. It was my intent to take you away from the cathedral and to Abdiel where we could both prove that the Sacrites have no idea what 'Corrupted' really means.

It is my life's duty to destroy those who are past redemption and to ensure justice is served as Arris demands. The death of an innocent life is not justice. They would have had to kill me before I would have let them pass judgment on you, Vhrys. *I promise this*. For it is not their judgment that matters - only Arris'. It is not their eyes that can see the truth in our hearts. Only Arris can see what is truly in the hearts of all creatures.

You have the ability to prevent Arris from seeing what is in your heart. Your life of learning deception makes it hard for someone whose life is Green and Black to know where you stand. You live life in the brown - keeping the truth from being known to those who seek it. You hide your heart from Arris' eyes and that worries me. Why do you hide from her? If this fairytale quest is truly what it seems to be then there can be no doubt as to where everyone stands. One Taij in the fold could mean the death of Arris and that I will not abide. I am trusting in the judgment of Abdiel and the words spoken today. I do not believe that you are a Taij and this is _my_ judgement."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel listens to Mhrazhar's long explanation, sighs and responds to her in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I agree that now is not the best time to make a request to Melody to open herself to the Eyes of Arris. We would not want to further irritate Vhrys. I will now translate what you have said, but I would urge you to learn Seelie soon, I cannot continue translating like this all the time."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns back to Melody and speak in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar has asked me to translate the following:"

_"I was leary of the Sacrans to begin with, for I did not know if they truly understood what they spoke of. I was even more skeptical when they accused you of being corrupted. It is hard for me to believe that a non-Mojiin can truly understand how serious the charge of being 'Corrupted' is and what it really means. I did not truly believe that you were Corrupted; I would not want to believe that Abdiel had fallen so far from his roots. I have observed you and it did not seem in your nature. It was my intent to take you away from the cathedral and to Abdiel where we could both prove that the Sacrites have no idea what 'Corrupted' really means."_

_"It is my life's duty to destroy those who are past redemption and to ensure justice is served as Arris demands. The death of an innocent life is not justice. They would have had to kill me before I would have let them pass judgment on you, Vhrys."_

Abdiel pauses a few moments, and then says "Sorry, Vhrys is the Mojiin word for Rainbow. It is the name that Mhrazhar has adopted for you, as she believes that it is a more accurate name for you. I will continue:"

_"They would have had to kill me before I would have let them pass judgment on you, Rainbow. *I promise this*. For it is not their judgment that matters - only Arris'. It is not their eyes that can see the truth in our hearts. Only Arris can see what is truly in the hearts of all creatures."_

_"You have the ability to prevent Arris from seeing what is in your heart. Your life of learning deception makes it hard for someone whose life is Green and Black to know where you stand. You live life in the brown - keeping the truth from being known to those who seek it. You hide your heart from Arris' eyes and that worries me. Why do you hide from her? If this fairytale quest is truly what it seems to be then there can be no doubt as to where everyone stands. A Tainted one in the fold could mean the death of Arris and that I will not abide. I am trusting in the judgment of Abdiel and the words spoken today. I do not believe that you are a Tainted and this is *my* judgement."_

Abdiel pauses, takes a breath and continues. "That is all that she had to say. I hope that you will accept her apology."

"On a different note, I have suggested to Mhrazhar that she learn Seelie as soon as possible, so that I do not have to continue acting as a translator. I would ask that you suggest the same to Fedowin."

"Now, shall we go and find the Crazan Arris before the night is finished?"[/SBLOCK]
With that Abdiel steps to the side and motions to Melody to take the lead back to the last ward that they were in before this one.

Selar suddenly flies out of nowhere and lands on Abdiel's shoulder.

Abdiel turns to Mhrazhar and addresses her in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Come, it is time for us to find the Crazan Arris."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Does Selar still feel the presence of the Crazan Arris?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Selar still feels the Crazan Arris, though his eyes do now glow bright red as they did that one time before.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Seelie*[sblock] "Abdiel, thank you for translating that for Melody and I,"  Zykovian explained.  "But I don't believe that Fedowin understands Seelie, so I'll translate it for him in Eldish if you want.  Other than that, are we ready to leave?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody listens and visibly calms down. She shakes her head a few times, while listening, and at some point, she even begins to laugh. Then she speaks to Abdiel again, and afterwards her smile returns and she says a few words in the language of this world.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, your sister was quite quick to act and quite determined for someone with doubts, no? I think, she's making that up now, but it doesn't matter. Anyways, is that what they told you? That I can hide this 'corruption' from you and that is why you cannot sense it? I would trust your 'Arris' a bit more in these matters, because I do not possess any such ability, which you are talking about. The only reason, why you cannot sense any corruption in me is, because there is none. That's it. But I slowly begin to understand. I have learned to alter magical auras I lay on myself, and since the Sacra equal corruption with magic, that must be what this zealot told you, if I am guessing correctly, that this was what they told you, since in their eyes, yes, I have a rather limited ability to hide that 'corruption' then. I havn't used it today at any point, so I really don't know how she felt it, but she seemed to be quite powerful, so who knows what she really felt, when she healed me. My guess is, she simply noticed my ability to work arcane magic, that is quite possible, and since you couldn't sense the same thing in me, she must have figured, that your abilities are weak and I can hide this 'corruption' from you. The truth, however, is, that you couldn't sense it, because you are looking for something completely different! Alright, enough of this for now. I think there are more pressing issues at hand for you and I told you that I would help recover this stone and I still intend to do so. Not, that I will be much help now, I'm still slightly wounded and used up most of my spells in the alley, but I still have some cantrips left, if nothing else, they might work well enough as a little distraction.”_[/SBLOCK]

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Let's find this stone then!”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar nods in acceptance and then begins to speak to Abdiel 
[Mojiin] [sblock]"I admire your patience, Sister! Thank you for your translations. As long as you keep teaching me I will enjoy learning this Seelie. It will be necessary if these are our hunting companions. I am thinking this Eldish will be necessary as well. It is what they speak here.

Let the hunt begin, Sister! I will avenge my family and home after Arris has had her due; if your fairytale quest is right! By the Green Leaves of our Mother I hope you are."[/sblock] As the goup carries on he questions Abdiel a little more
[Mojiin]
[sblock]







			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> unique blue that had been dyed red – same as the hair we found on the dagger. There have been several Mojiin murders, including falling and some of the others that were describe that were described – Alire apparently snuck in and tampered with the bodies while they were in possession of the guard.




"It may seem that our blue/red haired creature has dealings with Taij. If you will remember, I detected a lingering aura of Corruption on the dagger that killed the red-scaled Mojiin... unless he believes that this Alire is the one who planted the hair. Is that what the collective is believing? Do we have any theories?

It seems we have met the begining and end of the little poem. If all have been slain we might want to investigate each murder. We might find more clues or hairs to lead us to the murderer and find out what this has to do with our quest."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sorry..."Glamour whispers, "Its just...I've been abandoned before, and I'm afraid of it now...So maybe I see things where there are none...What I mean is...when I asked if you would stay with me and show me more, you said you couldn't, and I understood, my sister, but...I _do_ want to revive this part of myself Sister, I don't want to wait...Its just...I want to do it with you...Maybe when I meet this Zarina, she will be my sister too, but...I don't want to make a promise without knowing that before I even meet her...Please, open your heart to me and understand that it is not because I am rejecting you that I cannot make that promise at this time.  Please Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel listens to Melody, and responds in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"I believe you when you say that you are not Tainted. I will translate what you have told me for Mhrazhar's benefit. We will then have to leave. Selar still feels the presence of the gem, but that may not last long. If you still need some healing, I can help a little, if you will allow me to touch you."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns towards Mhrazhar and speaks in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Vhrys has asked me to translate the following for you:"

_"Anyways, is that what they told you? That I can hide this 'corruption' from you and that is why you cannot sense it? I would trust your 'Arris' a bit more in these matters, because I do not possess any such ability, which you are talking about. The only reason, why you cannot sense any corruption in me is, because there is none. That's it. But I slowly begin to understand. I have learned to alter magical auras I lay on myself, and since the Sacra equal corruption with magic, that must be what this zealot told you, if I am guessing correctly, that this was what they told you, since in their eyes, yes, I have a rather limited ability to hide that 'corruption' then. I havn't used it today at any point, so I really don't know how she felt it, but she seemed to be quite powerful, so who knows what she really felt, when she healed me. My guess is, she simply noticed my ability to work arcane magic, that is quite possible, and since you couldn't sense the same thing in me, she must have figured, that your abilities are weak and I can hide this 'corruption' from you. The truth, however, is, that you couldn't sense it, because you are looking for something completely different! Alright, enough of this for now. I think there are more pressing issues at hand for you and I told you that I would help recover this stone and I still intend to do so. Not, that I will be much help now, I'm still slightly wounded and used up most of my spells in the alley, but I still have some cantrips left, if nothing else, they might work well enough as a little distraction."_

"I will check with the others concerning theories."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to the others and continues in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar asked me the following:"

_"It may seem that our blue/red haired creature has dealings with the Tainted. I detected a lingering aura of Corruption on the dagger that killed the red-scaled Mojiin, unless Zykovian believes that this Alire is the one who planted the hair. Is that what the collective is believing? Do we have any theories?"_

_"It seems we have met the begining and end of the little poem. If all have been slain we might want to investigate each murder. We might find more clues or hairs to lead us to the murderer and find out what this has to do with our quest."_

"Let us discuss this on the way back to the last section of the city that we were in. Melody, I will let you lead the way."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Abdiel will use Lay on Hands ability on Melody.





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Woah, I didn't know Abdiel had any points left on the Lay on Hands.  Abdiel could have healed Zykovian then back in the alley    How many are left?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I understand, sister,”  Molpe said with a wonderful sincere smile as she slowly and softly touch her way down Glamour’s flat stomach towards the smooth feminine skin below, “in fact, while it is not inline with a truly Amaranthian custom, I’m quite honored that you feel such away regarding me.”  

* Molpe continued to massage Glamour in an almost controlling fashion as she softly sung a wonderful wordless melody for a few short moments cause Glamour’s body to become immaculately clean before she continued to speak. *

“You do trust me, right, my sister?  You do realize that I only want to cause you the most wonderful pleasure imaginable, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Woah, I didn't know Abdiel had any points left on the Lay on Hands.  Abdiel could have healed Zykovian then back in the alley    How many are left?*




All of them - 4 points. He has not used it yet. He could have healed Zykovian ... but I forgot about the skill   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour sighs with pleasure at Molpe's administrations, kissing Molpe up and down the Limnad's body as she gently accepts Molpe's pleasurable touch.*

"Yes, my sweet, wonderful sister.  Of course I trust you," Glamour responds breathily.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel places his hands gently on Melody's injuries and spreads a healing warmth throughout her body.  It looks like the Mojiin did have some healing power left after all.*

[OOC: Melody heals 4 Hit Points of Damage!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, no, your pleasure first, my sweet sister,” Molpe says softly as she gently pushes Glamour onto her back, making it impossible for Glamour to reach her and also to make Molpe’s caress more affective, as he attentive royal blue eyes look upon her sister curiously, “You remind me of my true Amaranthian sisters…  Did you know that, my naked sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour moans with pleasure, but she still manages to gasp out:*

"Oh, that.  Does it displease you my wonderful sister?  I still have that spell I used to grow back your hair when I took the lock--would you like me to use similar magic on myself?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Abdiel places his hands gently on Melody's injuries and spreads a healing warmth throughout her body.  It looks like the Mojiin did have some healing power left after all.*



*Zykovian audibly sighed when he noticed the healing of Melody.*
**Rystil Only**[sblock]
_'To think that with just a bit of healing, I might have finished that fight earlier,'_Zykovian thought.[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Umm....yeah...when Abdiel first asked to do his Lay on Hands on Melody, I was like, "What?  You still had that and you didn't use it on Zykovian in the alley?  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh?  So its not natural?” Molpe asked curiously as she watched with a small smile at the pleasure she was causing Glamour. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

[AbM][sblock]While hearing Melody's traslation Mhrazhar also shakes his head and mutters something under his breath:
[Mojiin][sblock]"Forgive them Mother for they know not what they do."[/sblock]Mhrazhar bows his head and extends his hand to Melody and speaks:
[Mojiin][sblock]"I believe your words, Vhrys. The Sacra faith is not an ally to Arris if they condemn the practice of magic. They are a misguided lot. Magic is not the enemy, it is the individual users that need to be condemned if they do not use it wisely. I have seen your spells and have not seen the plants wither or people suffer in its wake. You are not part of the problem as you have chosen the wiser path of casting magic that is in harmony with nature. You are a friend to Arris. Thank you, Sister."[/sblock]He smiles and then, knowingly, looks to Abdiel.[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Woah, I didn't know Abdiel had any points left on the Lay on Hands.  Abdiel could have healed Zykovian then back in the alley    How many are left?*



Actually, come to think of it, Abdiel was unconscious before he could have healed Zykovian. Otherwise he would probably have healed himself first before he became unconscious.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Nope.  There was a one-round time when Zykovian asked for healing and Abdiel said he had none left.  I can find it for you if you like 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel translates Mhrazhar's words into Seelie for Melody:[SBLOCK]_"I believe your words, Rainbow. The Sacra faith is not an ally to Arris if they condemn the practice of magic. They are a misguided lot. Magic is not the enemy, it is the individual users that need to be condemned if they do not use it wisely. I have seen your spells and have not seen the plants wither or people suffer in its wake. You are not part of the problem as you have chosen the wiser path of casting magic that is in harmony with nature. You are a friend to Arris. Thank you, Sister."_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  There was a one-round time when Zykovian asked for healing and Abdiel said he had none left.  I can find it for you if you like



Ok. That was because I forgot. It is a player error, not Abdiel's - he would not have held back on healing someone if he could. Oops   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 1, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin makes ushering gestures towards moving down the street as he speaks in eldish [sblock] "Yes, we have all made with the nice now? No more arguing, no more standing, now we have the bird and we have at the very least some rosethorns to hunt even if we don't know where the gem is." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Oopsies   No worries 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No Sister," Glamour replies, smiling in pure bliss, "It is a nat...Ohhhhhhhhh..." 

*She breaks off in a rapturous moan, then tries to begin again, distracted by the pleasure.*

"Natural part of my body, but I do have magic, and I could grow hair if you like. Whatever makes my sister happiest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, it is one of your body’s most unique features,”  Molpe admitted as she continued her slow stokes, “but its not something many of my Amaranthian sisters would approve of as it can get in the way but I have no issue with it,” Molpe started to giggle as she admitted just how unique here thoughts where from many of her sisters, “to me it’s just decorative.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I think I didn't speak clearly enough, my sister," Glamour moans, worrying that her sounds of pleasure might be interfering with communication, "When I said 'It is a natural part of my body,' I meant that not having any was natural for me. But I can get some if you want me to do it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Eldish*
[sblock]







			
				Fedowin  said:
			
		

> "Yes, we have all made with the nice now? No more arguing, no more standing, now we have the bird and we have at the very least some rosethorns to hunt even if we don't know where the gem is."



"I agree,"  Zykovian replied in Eldish[/sblock]
*Zykovian spoke in Eldish to Fedowin, then added to everyone in Seelie, Eldish and High Praetorian*

"Let's move out,"  Zykovian said, "I've got rear guard."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Okey dokey.  So where will the party go next?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, I’m sorry sister, I most have gotten lost in your pleasure,”  Molpe said apologetically as she looked upon her sister with greater curiosity and excitement but she doesn’t stop her manipulation as they carried on their conversation, “then you are not what I thought you where…  So what is, my most mysterious sister, then?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well right now, I am you...well except the ears I guess, but that can be fixed," Glamour pants, moaning rapturously at Molpe's administrations as her ears grow out to become the same as her sister's.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

AbM:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Okey dokey.  So where will the party go next?*



*Zykovian looks to Abdiel and Selar*

OOC: "Follow the bird . . . _the bird is heading back into the village _ . . . forget the bird and follow the river."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Okey dokey.  So where will the party go next?*



Abdiel will speak in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Melody, could you lead us back to the section of the city that we were in before this one - the one where Selar's eyes turned Red. That would be the best place to continue the hunt."[/SBLOCK]
And then in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I have asked Vhrys to lead us back to the site where Selar's eyes glowed red."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Sister!  Your ears grew!”  Molpe giggled and exclaim in excitement so much excitement that she forgot about her sister’s pleasure as she search for answers, “Sister Glamour, are you some sort of Amorpha?  I’ve never met a shape shifter before,”  Molpe was awe struck and totally fascinated by Glamour as she giggled in confession, “or so I think!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"An Amorpha?" Glamour asks, breathing deeply to compose herself and speak more clearly now that the rapid and intense pleasure was fading, "What sort of thing is that, my dear sister?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody nods to Mhrazhar and shakes her hand and then turns back to Abdiel.

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Sure! This way, follow me!”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody leads the group out of the temple district back into the direction, where they came from and stops at some point.

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“There we are. Here was where the bird's eyes flared up.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*As soon as they reach the portion of the Faith Ward nearest the Merchant's Ward, Melody's directions prove to be perfect, as Selar's eyes begin to flare red again, glowing with a faint inner light of crimson.  The jewel must be nearby.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh?  It’s a shapeshifitng creature on Amaranthia,” Molpe explained as she reapplied her delicate fingers to Glamour’s excited flesh and began to stroke it in a loving and pleasing manner, as her curiosity got the better of her again, “so are you, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I don't think I'm an Amorpha then," Glamour answers Molpe, sighing deeply in pleasure as her sister begins to apply her fingers again, "But I may be similar...Does this displease you, my sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Do I seem displeased?” Molpe asked honestly as she doubled her efforts to bring her sister pleasure as she leans down and kisses her passionately. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, I would say it hasn't moved in the last ten, fifteen minutes then.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No...Ohhhhhhhh," Glamour manages over the rising wave of pleasure, "No, my wonderful and accepting sister, you do not...it is just that some people would find it disconcerting if I were to, for example..."

*Suddenly, Glamour's flesh begins to caress back against Molpe as it shifts and flows gently, halting as suddenly as it began, as Molpe finds her other sister Zarina in her arms now.*

*Wei-Han continues to watch unflinchingly, not seeming too surprised at the change.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]“Oh?  Hi!” Molpe says with a giggle as she changes tactics and only pets Glamour enough to tease her, she was now close yet now frustrating so far away, “I wouldn’t mind such a thing, I would be ideal curious if you could replicate her bite but as you see I would still please you.  Let me see the real you, sister, please?”

“Hun?  Isn’t she amazing!”  Molpe smiled as she turned to talk to Wei-Han in Eldish, “can you imagine such a wonderful creature?  Hey!  Why aren’t you surprised like I?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The real me?  The sages have speculated about that ever since I can remember.  There is no cut and dry answer to that, but at least to me, the real Glamour is the way I looked when we first met."

*Her flesh strokes against Molpe gently as she shifts back into the busty raven-haired Glamour that Molpe had first encountered, as Wei-Han answers.*

"She's a Dorathi, Yuri. Thele's a rot of them in Erdiz--they are the ones that made the city--so I am no ronger sulplised when I meet one," Wei-Han responds to Molpe's query.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“And you didn’t tell me?” Molpe looks shocked at Wei-Han, “why not, Hun?”

Looking back upon Glamour Molpe smiles delightedly, “Hello again, my sister,” Molpe says as she passionately kisses glamour and again eagerly beings to manipulate her.  After many kisses, some long, some short Molpe smiles curiously as she breaks the kisses but continues to please her sister, “so your always female then?  You cannot mimic, my Hun or another male then?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I didn't know fol sule, my deal Yuri," Wei-Han replies, embarrassed that Molpe has found him lacking.

"Not always," Glamour admits in sighing Seelie, "But I prefer female forms exclusively.  They match my feelings, and that is why I say that I feel that this is the real me.  I can become male if you would like, however, or if it would please you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe kissed Wei-Han quickly, blessing him with the quick forgiveness that only a nymph seemed to be able to give. *

“Its okay, Hun.  Its probably me just being silly for not know a common fact before hand, isn’t it?” She smiled radiantly as she basked in the pleasure she was bring to her sister and also at just how truly amazing her sister was, “Truly sister?  Do you experience pleasure both ways?  You said you had a cycle, my sister.  Does this mean you can only become pregnant in a feminine form?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles as if to tell Molpe that she can never be at fault, as Glamour responds to her sister's questions.*

"I do experience pleasure both ways," Glamour answers her sister, "And yes, I can only become pregnant in my feminine form, although I can switch to a masculine form while I am carrying the baby without any effect.  A particularly useful trick is to shift away some of the reproductive organs necessary for a successful pregnancy if I ever want to experience pleasure without worrying about a child."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Indeed it would be,” Molpe said in agreement, “so like nymphs you breed outside of your race or is crossbreeding rare?  Do you carry a seed, my sister; can you impregnate a female of another race?  Is being male just as pleasing for you, my sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"We Dolathi are equal-opportunity when it comes to love," Glamour explains, "We are somewhat more likely to breed outside of our race just because there are more non-Dolathi out there than there are Dolathi.  I do carry a seed, and I could impregnate a female of another race--any other humanoid race in fact."

"As for what is pleasing...if you mean do I get physical pleasure from activity as a male, then yes, I do, but I feel more mentally and emotionally at ease when I am a female."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You can?”  Molpe exclaimed in surprise and in happiness, “what of the child?  Is it always a Dolathi? A mixture of both mother and father? Or is it the same as the mother?  Do you carry a seed only in cycles or always?”  

* Realizing she had lost her self in the discussion Molpe blushed apologetically and once again began her caresses as she looked curiously and inviting at Wei-Han wondering if he was waiting for permission to join them. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The child will at first appear similar to the non-Dolathi mother, though she--children of a Dolathi and a woman are always female--will still be a Dolathi in the sense that soon she will gain enough self-control to master changing shapes.  So I would call it a loving mixture of both the mother and the father.  I carry seed always, as far as I know--I have not sired a child, rarely staying in male form unless there is a....Ohhhhhh" Glamour halts to moan in pleasure as Molpe begins her caresses again, "A great need."

*Wei-Han smiles curiously back at Molpe and continues to watch the two sisters.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe pauses in her thoughts long enough to reach out and kiss Wei-Han and to stroke his naked form in an effort to draw him into the sisters fun as her other hand continues to please her sister. *

“I see,” Molpe says sweetly after she breaks the kiss with Wei-Han, “the children of the nymph are always a loving mixture also and aren’t entirely nymphs but if they are born on Amaranthia or spend a lot of time on their then change and become full nymphs.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Still reluctant to break up the two sisters' intimate conversation, Wei-Han approaches timidly and slowly begins to pleasure Molpe just as the Limnad continues to do for Glamour.*

"How lovely!" Glamour responds affectionately, "Tell me more about your life in Amaranthia and your people, Sister.  I will embarrassedly admit that I spent most of my time there training with Sidhe Enchantresses in the art of laying glamers on dresses and jewelry."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe moans loudly at the Wei-Han’s expert touch and shifts her body making it easier for him to continue and also to make it obvious this is what she wants of him, that is, if the wide grin of happiness she bequeath upon him was misunderstood while her hands continued upon there individual quest to bring each one of her companions to pleasure’s doorstep and beyond. *

“Well, sis,” Molpe started to explain as she herself moaned in inescapable pleasure, “we our a quite people, just as much as we are a happy people.  You’ve been to Amaranthia, ahhh.  You’ve seen the beauty of the world…  Cause of this few of my sister chose to leave.  Though that would make most see uuuuuusss as a isolated people.  It couldn’t be father from the truth.”  Her royal blue eyes rolled in pleasure and she breathed deeply in pleasure before saying a few words of encouragement to Wei-Han in Eldish, “We open are doors to the spheres, annnnnd as long as our vistorsssssss are nice then we are always willing to show them the pleasures of Amaranthian life.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han continues to bring Molpe pleasure happily as the two sisters talk.*

"How wonderful, Sister!" Glamour gasps in pleasure, "Speaking of ohhhhhhhhhhhhpening doors to visitors...would you like to come home with me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Your not longer scared to show me your home?” Molpe ask inquisitive in-between gasping breaths and as she continued to pleasure both of them with her hands. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'd love to show it to you Sister," Glamour gasps, "I'm just not suu--ooooooooh--uure you'll like it.  But that doesn't mean I don't want to let you see."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“ohhhh, of course, I would like to see it, sister,”  Molpe says as she starts to tremble at the approaching pleasure, “but surely it can wait till we finish herrrrre yes?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course Sister," Glamour nods, returning to a blissful state of total relaxation as she closes her eyes and lets Molpe's hands lead her to pure rapture.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiled proudly as she watched her sister’s eyes close, she would bring her on told pleasures, and it would start now, here, in totally surprise as Molpe tried to catch her sister unguarded as shifted her weight into a kneeling position and brought her sweet full lips to her sisters nakedness.  There was little reason to speak after all. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour's eyes shoot open rapturously and roll upwards as she gasps a sharp intake of breath.*

*Meanwhile, Wei-Han follows Molpe's visual cues, delivering pleasure to Molpe as he had done before while Glamour was working on her dress in the front room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, I would say it hasn't moved in the last ten, fifteen minutes then.”_



[/sblock]_ *(Seelie, Eldish, the High Praetorian)*_[sblock]
"That, at least, is some good news,"  Zykovian replied.  "Now it is time to narrow the focus.  Everyone keep a sharp eye out for Alire's band of fun or an Amaranthian with blue hair . . . or any other trouble that may be about.  Abdiel, time to start using your sensing in conjunction with what Selar is sensing."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Can I use my link with Selar to get a general idea of which direction the Crazan Arris is in? Since he now knows exactly where it is, could I get a sense of that from him?





[/SBLOCK]
All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel concentrates and tries to read information from Selar.
In Seelie:[SBLOCK]"I will see if I can get information from Selar. If not, we will simply have to continue in a search pattern until I can sense the presence of the Crazan Arris myself. However, I can tell you that we are within 100 branch-lengths of the gem right now."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Sometime later Molpe sings softly and touches herself to cleanse herself of Wei-Han’s excitement as she grins at her two companions.  She was satisfied, at least for now, as where her companions and the best part was she didn’t need to ask if they had enjoyed it.  It was written all over their expressions and body language.  Kissing the recovering Glamour on the forehead Molpe spoke softly to her. *

“You where most wonderful, sister, give me a few minutes to talk to Hun and I will be ready to see your house.” [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]
Mhrazhar smiles with satisfaction as Selar's eyes begin to glow and whispers "asdj asdl lkjer lkjre"
[Mojiin][sblock]"Let the Hunt begin!"[/sblock] He stays close to his brethren while searching his surroundings with the eyes of a predator. He stalks quietly and carefully like he is hunting for something very specific as the party carries on.

Rystil[sblock][OOC: Mhrazhar will keep close to Abdiel to start, and will keep and eye on Zykovian and Melody. As we go I will try to gravitate to where I am equidistant from all 3. I will be actively spotting and listening, and if we take a moment to pause I will Detect Corruption - My Standard MO.   

If we go slow enough for me to hide in the shadows (assuming there are some) I will do so. Hiding will take precedence over my realtive postition to the party assuming there is not too much distance between us and I can keep pace easily enough.][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Nope, the nature of the link sends the pulse to Selar at a greater distance but with less of a focus, so he can't pinpoint the exact location.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*It seems as if Selar cannot provide any more information than the knowledge of whether or not the Crazan Arris is within 100 branch lengths (which you had calculated to be somewhere between 2500 and 4000 feet).*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course, Sister.  Whatever you would like," Glamour replies, breathlessly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Thank you, sister,” Molpe says sweetly. 

* Kissing her sister’s lips tenderly one more time before turning over to speak to Wei-Han as she lays her head lightly on his chest. *

“Did you have fun, Hun?” she asks with a grin as she looks deeply into his eyes.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Being with you, Yuri, is its own leward fol me.  How can I not have fun when you are by my side?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That’s funny.  I don’t remember being by your side,”  Molpe teases with a coy smile, “I am glad you find your time with me being so rewarding.  That makes me very happy indeed, Hun.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, you know what I mean Yuri.  'By your side' just means to be neal to you as youl companion.  Just a sirry explession.  This Erdish ranguage is furr of them, with so many intelchanging meanings that it is hald to learn...I would expect nothing ress flom the ranguage invented by the Dorathi."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Noticing the hesitation in Abdiel, Mhrazhar speaks 
[Mojiin][sblock]"If we get a map of this section of the city we might be able to triangulate its position by marking where Selar's eyes are red at 3 or 4 points and plot the middle, then head for there."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“I know went you meant, Hun,”  Molpe smiled as confessed to her crime of teasing him, “I was simply being silly but the Dorathi are truly amazing are they not?  Glamour was telling me how they can be either the mother or the father of a child…  Simply amazing is it not?” she looks longingly and distant as she continues, “Its far superior to what us nymphs can be...”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I wouldn't say that, Yuri.  At the risk of speaking over the honourabre Glamour's head in her native ranguage, I would say that Nymphs seem far mole wonderfur and speciar to me then Dorathi ever have."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]Molpe giggles softly before replying, “I think your just bias, Hun,”  her tone turns more serious as she goes, “I will never become pregnant by one of my sisters and though we have a special bond called True Sisters I can only imagine that having a child together would great an even more special bond.  The Dorathi are truly blessed in this manner as they can have a child with whom ever that want.”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, Yuri, I think you are biased by being a Nymph--it is much harder for someone humbre rike you to see how wonderfur they are," Wei-Han answers and then as she continues, "A...a chird?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Humble?  Like myself, Hun?”  Molpe paused to give it thought, “well, I have a true sister back home and it is humbling to not being able to have a child with her without the aid of magic…  Sister Glamour and the Dorathi are all so very luckily… and yes a child,” Molpe smiled fondly at the idea as she look inquisitively at Wei-Han, “What of it Hun?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, just making sule, that's arr, my humbre Yuri," Wei-Han says, smiling at Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No tell me, Hun, you spoke in such a curious manner,”  Molpe asked hopefully as she begged, “please?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't want to offend you, my sweet Yuri, but you just do not seem rike someone who is leady to settle down with a baby and be a mother, that's arr," Wei-Han admits.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 2, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM 

In eldish [sblock]"Neat trick, why can the bird sense the gem? Since it can, all we need to do is find a few places where it can, then can't and it should be near the middle of the circle. Or we can just start busting into buildings, always an entertaining prospect." [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Responding to a suggestion made by Mhrazhar (in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "If we get a map of this section of the city we might be able to triangulate its position by marking where Selar's eyes are red at 3 or 4 points and plot the middle, then head for there."



"That is a good idea. I will ask the others if they know where we can get such a map."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to the others and says (in Seelie):[SBLOCK]"I cannot get an exact direction from Selar. Mhrazhar suggests that we get a map of this section of the city, and then mark down the places where Selar can and cannot detect the presence of the gem, so that we may more easily find it. Assuming that the one in possession of the gem is not moving around too much. Does anyone know where we could find such a map?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian and Melody know of a few places where a map could be purchased, and Melody thinks she could probably provide at least a rough sketch of the area herself from memory.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Well, I am eighteen,”  Molpe say with an honest smile as she considers his words, “and that is young for a nymph but I’m full developed and capable of having a baby,”  her thoughts quickly turned to curiosity about Wei-Han, “Do you have any children, Hun?” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, yes, you are vely furry deveroped," Wei-Han agrees, "As fol me, no, I do not have any chirdren of my own."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Is that because you don’t want to have children?”  Molpe ask curiously [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No Yuri, its just because I've never met a beautifur and speciar girl who wants to have my baby," Wei-Han admits.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, I see,”  Molpe pauses and considers his words carefully as she smiles lost in her own deep thoughts, “I think I want to have Glamour’s child.   I very much want to have a baby with one of my sisters.  Do you think Glamour would honor a request such as this?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, with Glamour.  I see," Wei-Han replies, "Werr, I'm not the person to ask, rearry.  In fact, you solt of arready asked her youlserf...After arr, its not rike she can't undelstand what you are saying to me in Erdish."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, well yeah.  I meant to talk to you about something else, Hun,”  Molpe blushes as she remembers what she had truly meant to talk to him about, “we are going back to Glamour’s house.  I didn’t want you to worry about where she was leading us…  I know how serious you take your job as my protector.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you fol the retting me know Yuri," Wei-Han answers with a smile, "It is comfolting to know that you are arways keeping my feerings in mind when you make youl decisions.  That is why you are so kind and wonderfur."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Of course, Hun, why wouldn’t I include you in things?”  Molpe says as she leans up and kisses him sweetly on the lips, “your always so nice to me.  It would be very mean to me to not consider you are your feelings in things.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I...am just not used to it, I guess," Wei-Han admits honestly, "But it is a good feering, Yuri."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Your not use to people being nice to you?”  Molpe looked hurt at such a thing was possible, “why would people be mean to you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, Yuri, that's not what I meant...I'm just not used to having someone cale what I think and consider my opinion befole doing things."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Seelie, Eldish, High Praetorian*[sblock] "It does not seem wise to purchase a map if Melody has a general layout in mind," Zykovian stated.  "We're looking for an Amaranthian thief in the Merchant Ward and we only need to be within a hundred feet.  It should be simple to use logic and concise patterns to search the area."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Then I guess my question changes some,”  Molpe says with a smile, “you’re so wise, you’re so nice, you’re honest in your dealings with others.  Why wouldn’t someone want to ask you your advice?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "It does not seem wise to purchase a map if Melody has a general layout in mind, we're looking for an Amaranthian thief in the Merchant Ward and we only need to be within a hundred feet.  It should be simple to use logic and concise patterns to search the area."



Abdiel responds to Zykovian's comment in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"As you wish. Let us get going then."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar and speaks in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"The others do not believe that the map will be necessary. They say that their knowledge of the area should be sufficient. Let's get going then."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm...well, I guess I'm not vely assertive, so I just don't stand out much in a clowd, Yuri.  Nobody rearry notices me, so they never get to know me rike you did...though I guess it would be hald fol you to undelstand because you surery do arways stand out as speciar in evely clowd."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Okeys, looks like everyone is ready to go, so someone post the methodology you are using to search and say that the group is doing it, and on we go!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Responding to Abdiels translation
[Mojiin][sblock]"That is what I was expecting. Vhrys' understanding of the city will most likely prove enough to get us to where we went to be. She has proven most reliable here. Hopefully, our prey will make itself known once we arrive. 

We may want to skirt the edges of the circle that is most likely formed and Vhrys can sketch it out and approximate the location, hopefully to the building. 

Alternatively, and possibly quicker, we can move in a straight line from here and note where Selar's eyes clear and that will be 2 points, here and there. Then we can try 2 points that are perpendicular to them, and then head to the center."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]**In Seelie, Eldish, and High Praetorian**[sblock] "So, we walk through the Merchant Ward dividing it in half, using Abdiel's and Selar's senses to narrow the area,"   Zykovian explained.  "If there is no contact, we pick a hlaf and continue there.  Each time we divide the area we narrow our focus and our chance of success . . . as well as our chance to be discovered by either Alire and/or the thief.  A necessary risk to find something so close."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe was quick to disagree, “None sense, Hun, I always nice you!  Even when you try to hide I see you.  Like when I saw your excitement at watching Glamour and me touching each other in pleasure.” Her argument was lost, as she became curious, “do you prefer to watch pleasure instead of experiencing it, Hun?  Is that common amongst your people?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*You draw a long line through the Faith Ward into the Merchant's Ward to the other side and out into the edge of the Festive Ward and beyond, continuing until Selar's eyes cease to glow.  Now you have the two exact points where the eagle stops reacting--one in the Faith Ward and the other across the Merchant's Ward in the Festive Ward.  It stands to reason, then, that the jewel is somewhere in between in the Merchant's Ward.  What's your next move?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, Yuri, we most definitery do not plefer to watch instead of expeliencing preasure...But then again, we don't rearry tend to have preasure with mole than two peopre rike this--I wirr admit it is a bit daunting, and I often get scaled or rost except when we are arone.  But anyway, it is getting vely rate, and so we should head to Glamour's home soon."

"Oh, just let me know when you'd like to go then," Glamour replies in Eldish, "I'm all ready when you are."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I think we are both ready to go,” Molpe says as she smiles at both of her companions, “or at least we will be after we get dressed.”  

* Molpe stands up and begins to dawn her clothes, first with the lingerie, and then the provocative dress, and then with the fireflies making a pair of matching gloves. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour quickly snaps her unfolding dress back into position and looks in the mirror, fixing her hair to perfection without a comb.*

*Wei-Han throws on his simple monk's outfit, and reties the belt just as quickly, so they are both ready and waiting by the time Molpe is finished.*

"Okay Sister, I guess we're off then," and the trio heads southwest towards the centre of the circle that is Eldiz, "We're going to cut right through the middle of the city and pass by the famous building in the Archduke's Ward, and then we'll be at my home soon, OK?" Glamour asks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh?” Molpe says with obvious excitement at exploring a new part of town, “I’ve not been to the Archduke’s Ward!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh yes, Sister, it has some of the loveliest buildings in the city...and you can see the Grand Amphitheatre where you will be speaking tomorrow!"
[/SBlOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

[sblock]“Oh, really?” Molpe says with excitement as she turns to Wei-Han, “Hun, do we have time to see it or is it to late at night?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't wolly Yuri, we will pass light by thele on the way, so we can certainry take a sholt rook thele as rong as you rike."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK]**In Seelie, Eldish and High Praetorian**[sblock]
"The next logical step is to enter the ward on a line perpedicular to the midpoint of the two points to triangulate the position.  Likewise, quadrants are then established which can be either spiral search from the point of mostly likely to least likely,"   Zykovian explained.  "This is assuming of course that neither Abdiel nor Selar sensed any changes through the walk through."
[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Thanks, Hun,”  Molpe pauses long enough to give him a quick kiss, “you’re so good to me.”  

* Molpe tries to wait patiently but seem to be getting rather excited at the prospect of seeing a new part of town and where she will be giving her speech. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Since they did not sense a change, the group follows through with Zykovian's plan, heading to the midpoint.  As they had just measured and became sure that they had reached the exact midpoint, as they are getting ready to head up the line, suddenly, Selar's eyes stop glowing red, even though the group has not moved.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour notices Molpe's anxious excitement, and so she takes the group swiftly but comfortably southwest, in towards the hub at the centre of the city--the Archduke's Ward.  Before long, they see a huge and splendid palace, with fairytale spires that had been visible jutting out above the normal buildings for a long time, a place of breathtaking beauty.  Just beyond, there is a grand amphitheatre constructed of beautiful white marble and looking as if it could contain thousands and thousands of people, if needed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK]**In S/E/HP**[sblock]
"We need to move quickly.  Abdiel have Selar do a quick circle so we can determine the point where his eyes light red again," Zykovian said.  "It's on the move . . . "[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody points at the bird and then draws an imaginary circle around her head with her outstretched arm, while she explains, what she means in Seelie.

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, looks like the gem *is* moving now... Let your bird fly a circle around here, quick, then we should know the general direction.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Selar does a quick circle, but it is not wide enough, so he spirals out again.  Eventually, his eyes light up red again in a Southwesterly direction--heading inward, so either the Residential Ward or even deeper to the Archduke's Ward itself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, wow,” Molpe, stuck in awe, said in understatement at was without a doubt the biggest building she had ever seen, “is it really real?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Now that is something I would not have guessed. It's heading into the center of Eldiz. Let's hurry, we have almost a mile between the stone and us now, if I got that right.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Really really real," Glamour answers with a giggle.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The group follows after the red glow swiftly, pausing every once in a while to let Selar sweep out for the Jewel, which always seems to be towards the centre of the city.  Before long the group sees the full splendour of the fairytale spires of the tall and beautiful Archducal Palace in the distance.  The Archduke's Ward is right ahead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]After hearing conformation that it was real Molpe grinned and quickly proclaimed, “It’s got to be able to seat the whole city!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's lots and lots of people in the city, so I wouldn't go that far, but it can certainly hold many many folks if it needs to!" Glamour replies, "Want to take a closer look, or shall we continue to my home?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, I didn’t realize the city had that many people in it,”  Molpe quickly admitted as she smiled, the awe at the size of the city was lost in the splendor of the amphitheatre, “If, Hun, doesn’t mind then I would love to see it closer still.  It is quite amazing.  How was it made?  By hand, by magic, both or something else?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No probrem Yuri," Wei-Han says, as the trio continues towards the huge Amphitheatre, going close enough for Molpe to reach out and touch the smooth marble columns.

"The Grand Amphitheatre was constructed by order of the Archduke well over 200 years ago as a symbol of Dolathi architectural achievement as well as a promise for the coming grand shows and performances that would be held there.  It was built through a combination of the handiwork of skilled masons and the magic of skilled wielders of the arcane, to reach the grand achievement you see before you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It is great,” Molpe says as she slides her hand down one of the beautiful columns like it is a lover and not just stone, “it must have taken at least half that time to actually build…  Grand shows?  What sort of shows?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It was completed in only 50 years, thanks to the hard work and dedication of the construction crew.  As for the shows, they sometimes perform dramas or circus acts from across the Spheres, or even grand convocations like the one at which you will speak tomorrow, Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh! Wow, can we watch a circus?” says a curious and excited Molpe. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure Sis, if you're ever in town for one, I'll let you know!  Want to look around more, or are you ready to continue?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, they don’t have one planed anytime soon?” Molpe said obviously disappointed as she continued to look around, “I don’t know.  I guess while I’m here I should look to see where the podium is!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm not sure--there might be one soon, but I don't really check.  I can definitely check for you soon.  Anyways, there's where the podium would be," Glamour points to a spot in the centre of the amphitheatre, "It was built so the harmonics were perfect for anyone speaking there to carry their voice all the way out to the people in the back--without magic even!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Wow!” Molpe exclaims as she leans upon Wei-Han as she teases him, “how would you like to be standing their and talking to *everyone*, Hun?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm, I don't think my weak healt could take it, Yuri.  You are a vely blave woman." Wei-Han answers, a bit nervous just thinking about it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Not really, I just like people,”  Molpe says as she starts to guide Wei-Han to the podium, “come on you could use some practice talking to people and being assertive!” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]** In S/E/HP**[sblock] "I agree with Melody, we should hustle to the Archduke's Ward . . . especially if we are that far away,"  Zykovian stated. "Plus, I would think there would be much less chance for trouble in the next two wards"[/sblock]
**Rystil Only**[sblock]Is there anything along this line to the Archduke's ward that would be of interest to an Amaranthian?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm...uhh...I don't think we have enough time.  Let's go to Glamour's house whele it is safe--we wouldn't want Arire seeing us out here..."

"Who's Arire?  Or is it Alire?  I think I've heard that name before Sis, and it wasn't for something good..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*If she is a citisen, she might have headed to her residence in the Residential Ward along the way.  Or, she might be stealing from a resident also.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“None sense, Hun” Molpe says as she scolds him, “You can see a mile away from in here and I see that Alire, do you?”  Molpe had stopped pushing and was talking forcefully with her hands on her hips, “Han?  You’re not trying to weasel out of this are you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Flom the bottom of the amphitheatle, it is vely hald to see outwalds as werr as someone erse could see in, my Yuri--arr they need to do is spot us to trair us and they could forrow us to Glamour's house and put her in dangel too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

Rystil Only:[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *If she is a citisen, she might have headed to her residence in the Residential Ward along the way.  Or, she might be stealing from a resident also.*




Either one of those will be easier to deal with than someone heading out of town . . .   Best thing, hustle, look for anyone or anything of significance, keep the target within range and hope to hit on the inner ranges of Abdiel.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Sounds good.  Put something like that in an AbM post for everyone and we'll say you do it *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]**In S/E/HP**[sblock] "Our best chance to catch this thief is to hustle, look for anyone or anything of significance, keep the target within range of Selar's awareness, and hope to hit on the inner ranges of Abdiel,"  Zykovian stated. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The target seems to stay within the range of Selar's awareness once you reach the central Residential Ward.  Perhaps she has some business here or in the Archduke's Ward beyond.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Wei-Han, are you truly more concerned about my safety in this matter or are you just trying to get out of talking at the podium?” Molpe’s arms hadn’t moved and if she was capable of nagging thin from all appearances this was it, “I’m sure it’s a great dishonor to lie to me also so you should speak honesty!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"In all tluth, I am concelned with both, Yuri," Wei-Han says truthfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“So, you don’t want to talk at the podium?” Molpe asks with a small smile that hints that she knows the answer already. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm...No, I'd lather not.  Best not to expose oulserves to any unnecessaly lisks."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That’s not what I meant,”  Molpe says, her full bottom lip begins to tremble as it starts to pout, as her hands fall from her hips and her shoulders slump in defeat, “and you know it Wei-Han.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thele thele Yuri, don't be sad!" Wei-Han exhorts, trying to comfort the pouting Nymph, "How about we come back rater? Would that make you feer better?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Noooo,”  Molpe wines as she continues to pout as she wipes the back of her hand over her eyes, hint at the possibility of tears, “I just want you to answer my question honestly…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Prease Yuri, don't cly!" Wei-Han says, stroking the back of Molpe's neck gently, "Which question?  About the podium?  Tluthfurry, I don't wish to speak thele--I see no leason to expose oulserves when thele is nothing to gain flom it.  Prus, I just don't rike standing exposed rike that to the big open space eithel way."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know you don’t,” Molpe confuses as she snuffled her nose, “but it could help you overcome you fear and anxiety when speaking in groups.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, werr, could we wait to tly it untir I don't have an extla leason to be nelvous about being exposed, so I can be mole reraxed Yuri?  Prease?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Until you don’t have an extra reason to be nervous?”  Molpe’s royal blues eyes go wide in worry as she starts to tremble, “are, are you leaving me, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"What are you talking about, Yuri?  I meant we could wait untir it was day, when this prace wirr once again become vely safe flom Arire's bandits?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“True, but then the whole amphitheatre will be full then,”  Molpe let out a hint of a smile as she continued, “but if you would rather practice then I would surely be honored to introduce you and give you some of my time to talk to the crowd.  Not to mention I would be very proud of you, Hun, that’s far more than I would every ask you to try.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, why don't we wait untir after the end of the convocation, when thele are ress peopre because they have mostry reft?  What do you think?  Is that OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“But, Hun!  You suggested tomorrow, did you not?” Molpe continued to pout, “but I guess if you will promise me something than it can wait till another day…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Tomollow is fine, Yuri--we wirr do it tomollow after the convocation, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That’s not what I want you to promise me though,”  Molpe smiled at his willingness to make her happy. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm...but...I thought...so, what do you rearry desile, my cilcuitous Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That when we are with others that you don’t disappear into the shadows,”  their was no frown on her face as she grinned and lightly ran her hand down the side of his face, “and that when I’m pleasing one of my sister that you no longer wait for me to call upon you.  Considering the complication that your seed brings you may continue to ask them for their permission to please them but you have my permission to please me and I expect you to be assertive in that regard…  or we can stay after the convocation and you can partice your public speaking.  The choice is yours, Hun.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yuri I'm solly...it is my way.  It is hald to change one's natule...Is it OK if I just tly my best?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 3, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

As they walk briskly along Fedowin keeps one hand on his sword hilt and scans the crowd ahead. He calls towards zykovian in eldish [sblock] "If the jewel is moving so is the thief, so she must be in the crowd ahead moving quickly. Keep an eye out for a sign of the flowers she wears and for any signs of men looking visually stunned by beauty." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Or she has sold the jewel to a noble...”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar's  practiced strides allow him to easily keeps pace with his new hunting pack. He finds the need to slow down just to not get too far ahead. The closer and closer we get to our destination the more edgy the mojiin becomes. On ocasion Mhrazhar hurries ahead of the pack and comes to a full stop, looks around, and then keeps pace with the group.

Rystil [sblock][OOC: Mhrazhar will get ahead of the pack at irregular intervals, stop, Detect Corruption, and keep pace with the group. He will continue this for most of the trip there. Use what ever interval would be convenient for the pace that we are going and the number of people present. If I can use a spot/list/detect all at once that would be great The closer we get to our destination the more often I will stop. I will try to keep it not so obvious from onlookers by trying to look as purposfully lackidsaisical as a dedicated Mojiin Avenger can.  ][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]**In S/E/HP**[sblock] "That's good advice, Melody, Fedowin . . . definitely things to keep in mind," Zykovian added.  "I would suggest we keep moving forward and establish the outer edge of sensing past the item, looking as we move forward.  Once that point is established, we can start all over again on our triangulation."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 3, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I would suggest we keep moving forward and establish the outer edge of sensing past the item, looking as we move forward.  Once that point is established, we can start all over again on our triangulation."



Abdiel thinks on this for a few moments, and then replies, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"Sounds good."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“If you try your best you’ll change in time,”  Molpe says sweetly as she nods her head in agreement, “and maybe its not all you as I do keep dragging you into things with my sisters so maybe you just need some more alone time with me,” she paused long enough to sweetly kiss him on the lips, “and honestly I cannot say I would be bothered by that…  but not to night as tonight is going to be a splendidly wonderful occasion.  I just know it!”  

* Molpe grins at both of her companions as she hopes that both of them feel the same way. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Aye, you can spot as a Move-Equiv, while you are sensing
[/SBLOCK]
*Following the suggestions of all the members, the group heads as far southwest as they can and still see Selar's eyes glow, looking around for anyone with a flower in her hair--though it is getting so dark that there are few people at all on the streets.  Also, those without either Darkvision or Low-Light Vision (Zykovian and Fedowin) begin to have trouble seeing very far except when the group passes illuminated buildings, which fortunately many of the buildings in the Archduke's Ward are.*

*The group continues southwest through the Archduke's and Noble's Ward until reaching the Traveler's Ward, back where they started the hunt.  At the outer periphery of this ward, Selar's eyes stop glowing.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han bows and smiles at Molpe*

"Thank you, Yuri, you are so considelate...and you are plobabry light...we just need some mole arone time.  Do not wolly, Yuri!  If you say it wirr be a sprendidry wonderfur occasion, then I wirr do my best to make it so fol you!  Now, sharr we head to Glamour's house?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know you will, Hun,”  Molpe says in excitement as she quickly agrees, “and yes, lets go.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The trio continues southwest with Glamour in the lead.  They begin to pass by a lot of large beautiful-looking buildings, and eventually, they stop at a gilded gate, which Glamour opens with a spell, ushering her friends past before she closes it again.  Standing before them is a fairly-large--though not nearly as large as many of the other buildings around it--but unmistakably beautiful building made of smooth white marble, brilliantly-coloured stained-glass, and a host of other lovely materials.*

"All right," Glamour says, "We're home."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You live in that by yourself, sister?”  Molpe says in disbelief as she tries to comprehend such a thing, “don’t get me wrong, sis, it’s very nice.  It’s just so large!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Uhh, yes," Glamour answers sheepishly, a little bit embarrassed, "I told you I was a little embarrassed to show you, Sis...Although its not just me--all my little babies are in there too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "We should continue backtracking until we lose the red eyes again.  Once that accomplished, we can start crossing the area and confirming the proper zone.  With any luck we'll hit on a closer sense during the trips," Zykovian stated.  "I don't think I will be as effective in the darkness, but I can bring some light if we need it."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You have babies?”  Molpe says in stunned surprise, “how?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian speaks, suddenly Selar's eyes start glowing again, even though the group had not moved.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you know, my dresses and jewelry designs and artwork.  They're my babies."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,”  Molpe says in embarrassment, “I thought you meant like children, you know offspring.  Do you have any offspring, Sister Glamour?”  

* Molpe smiles curiously as she allows herself to be lead to the house. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "Let's trail the edge of this since it appears to be moving toward us.  When it stops, we can triangulate knowing the arch and distance necessary,"  Zykovian explained.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, my Sister, I do not have any of those sorts of children," Glamour says, a bit timidly, as she leads the others into her home.

*The interior is even more beautiful than the outside, painstakingly decorated by someone with a grand sense of artistic flourish--and the stylistic indicators leave no doubt that it was one person who did all the decorations.  A curving staircase with a fine wooden bannister leads upstairs, while the current floor is full of grand galleries, which must hold more artwork and designs, although Molpe doesn't really have a chance to check, as Glamour starts up the stairs.*

"My bedroom is upstairs," she explains, leading the way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You’ve done a wonderful job here, sister,”  Molpe says as she slowly spins around in an effort to take it all in, “I would truly know who lives here even if you hadn’t told me it was yours.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian's plan is sound, but it is met with difficulty--the group reaches the edge of the city without the glow dissipating, and the gates are locked for the deepest part of the night.  They could send Selar out over the gates, though that might risk the eagle being shot down in suspicion, and besides, the eagle can't count the distance it travels before its eyes turn back to normal.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, my sister," Glamour says, leading the other two along a cozy hallway with several lovely mirrors with beautifully-wrought frames until they reach a large double-door, "You don't think it is...too much?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“I really like the mirrors,”  Molpe says as she subconsciously pauses to look at her reflection, “no, sis, I don’t think it’s too much… but, to be honest, you would know better than I, is it to much, sister?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar nods in agreement to Zykovian's suggestions. 
[Mojiin][sblock]"If we find a definite pattern to the movement, such as heading right for us, we may want to set up watch points on top of a building or send someone to investigate towards the source as recon, or both. Do we have an easy way of communicating through long distances in case a watchman would get separated? 

How accurate is our ability to sense the Crazen Arris?

I am highly mobile and could do the recon myself."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't think it is too much for me, Sis, but I remember how you reacted to the Lily Amulet, so I wasn't sure if you would like it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Stereo*[sblock] "Okay, we know that the item is still in the city - the gates are closed and were closed when we arrived,"  Zykovian stated. "Therefore, we have to use the other three points to determine the location.  We should head back the way we came until Selar's eyes change yet again.  Then, in a line perpendicular to that we should track across it at the midpoint of the other line.  I apologize for explaining this again, I suppose I could have said, let's do what we were doing before."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Hmmm...how are you going to determine the exact midpoint of your current line when you don't know how far it extends in the southwest direction beyond the gate?  Is it okay if you just pick another spot along the southwest to northeast line that is not the perfect midpoint and go perpendicularly from there?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Following Zykovian's plan, the group travels northeast until they reach the far side of the Residential Ward, where Selar's eyes stop glowing red.  Then they travel back along the same path for a little while, until Zykovian decides to have them turn perpendicularly in the Archduke's Ward, at which point they head northwest until their path leads them directly into the back-alleys of the Labourer's Ward.  The question is: Does the group want to go back to such a place this late at night, with nothing to illuminate their way save Selar's faintly glowing eyes and the light of the stars, shining down in celestial harmony?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Living Color* (S/E/HP) [sblock] "As therapeutical as going back into the Labour's Ward and kicking some . . . butt would be, it might be best to travel to the Craftsman's Ward to establish a second point of reference," Zykovian offered.  "With two points of reference and the knowledge of the limit of Selar's senses, we can make two imaginery arches (as with a compass) from those points . . . at the point of their intersection should be a gem . . . or at least a great starting point for a spiral search pattern."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The group turns directly around and travels until they reach the point in the Craftman's Ward where Selar's eyes lose their glow again.  They now have two points (the one from the Residential Ward and this new one), although they don't have a precise map, so they make a guesstimate of drawing compass arcs as best they can.  Their best guess places the Crazan Arris somewhere in the part of the Noble's Ward closer to the southwest/northeast axis of the city than it is to the other edges of that ward and somewhat nearer to the Archduke's Ward than the Traveler's Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]**In excess** (S/E/HP)[sblock] "That's sounds like as good a place as any to start the spiral search,"  Zykovian stated.  "Does anyone else have any suggestions/ideas?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock][Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"We can start here, I suppose. If we pass by a place where a map can be purchased I suggest that we do. It will keep us from guestimating too much and losing this vital opportunity. Precision is better than guessing.

How accurate is our ability to sense the Crazen Arris?" [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar checks carefully around for any signs of Corruption as the group travels, and he sense none, though he does notice shadows moving at the edges of his vision through much of their travel, particularly around the Labourer's Ward.  More than likely just some folk out and about at night, and clearly not the culprit since she is known to be somewhere else.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“The lily amulet was fine, sis,”  Molpe says defensively as she smiled at her sister, “I just wasn’t sure if the effects it caused in myself or others was really to my liking.  I did like the design though, admittedly, it isn’t as pretty as the real thing.  Did you want me to try the lily amulet again, sister?  I would be more than willing to wear it for you.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh not at all, Sis, I was just trying to explain my reasoning.  I try to use my knowledge of someone's likes or dislikes to decide whether I think that they will like something else--that's how I knew to pick the designs I showed to you out of all the many ones I have in my store.  I am very glad that I was wrong, though, as it makes me happy that you like my home."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Of course I like it, sister,”  Molpe says easily, “I like everything about you and I hope that our presences here is seen as a good thing.  I imagine that even with your babies this place can seem to big at times.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It is a little bit big, but at least that means I don't have to feel that my vision is cramped," Glamour muses.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“True,” Molpe laughs lightly before smiling, “but hopefully it fills just perfect with Wei-Han and me here.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there is enough room, that's for sure," Glamour replies with a smile, "This is one of my rewards for striving so hard to be the best, and it will be great to share it with friends."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Indeed sister but I hope I can add to your rewards,”  with a grin Molpe nodded to the double doors, “did you want to show me something behind here?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour nods and throws open the double-doors, revealing a plush room with a lovely red pink, and white motif and a big, extra-comfy-looking bed with soft fluffy pillows, as well as several other aesthetically-pleasing furnishings, including a large armoire.  There is an expansive closet off to the side of the bedroom--itself the size of a whole new room, and from what Molpe can see, it is filled with outfit after beautiful outfit.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“My, my, sister,”  Molpe says as she tries to take in the whole room, “I imagine this room would be fitting for a queen…  and with a closest to match, sister.  I think I’m beginning to understand why you’ve worked yourself so hard.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour blushes.*

"No, I'm sure this is much too simple for a Queen, but it will do for me, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles at her blushing sister, “though, my highness, that doesn’t mean I give you my blessing to ignore your bodies need for pleasure,”  Molpe sauntered over to stand in front of Glamour, “In fact I do believe you are do for more.”

* Molpe didn’t wait for a reply as she slowly laid caressing kiss after caressing kiss upon Glamour’s exposed neckline. * [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“The Noble's Ward? That sounds reasonable enough. Let's just try to get Abdiel close enough to sense this stone.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour giggles at Molpe's kisses, between which she manages to ask:*

"Want to try the bed this time instead of the floor?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Among other things, sister,”  Molpe replied honestly as she continued to neck upon Glamour and slide her hands down her sister’s succulent body, “I want to fill your passion like I’ve never felt it before, sis.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour's body begins to quiver gently in pleasure as she responds.*

"I'm sorry Sis...I haven't been passionate enough for you yet, have I?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Not true, sister,”  Molpe said between strokes and in between kisses, “you’ve been everything I dream for, loving, willing, and passionate in the acts but I long to experience your other form…  To give that form pleasures you cannot achieve in this form…  Do you understand me, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"But Sister..." Glamour replies, as she wraps her arms around Molpe and gives her Sister a quick kiss, "You...I...I really feel horribly wrong as a male...That is why I always choose the form of a female."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods apologetically to Glamour, “I know sister,” Molpe confesses in a whisper as she lovingly nips at Glamour’s ear, “if you cannot be male I understand… and I ask if you can be both at the same time?  I would please your feminine form while your male form pleases me…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess I could do that," Glamour whispers, then she gulps a bit and continues, "You...you plan on having my child?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe pauses at hearing the question asked before she could ask but her hands stay active in an effort to keep Glamour’s body interested in pleasure but bringing it no closer to release.  Molpe tremble as she tries to explain her desire and her words come out in Seelie in an effort avoid mistakes in wording in such an crucial moment. * 

“It would honor me greatly,” Molpe confessed as she nodded, “but only with your blessing, my sister.  I wish I could convey just how exciting it is to know that I could have a child with one of my sisters.  You’ve been to Amaranthia, you’ve heard of true sisters and how bonded the two sisters involved become but they cannot have children, my sister, but we can!  We could bond in a manner that no pair of sisters have ever been able to do!  For a nymph to give birth to her true sister’s daughter…  It something even magic cannot give us.  If you cannot, or do not, I truly understand and it would not rob a moment of the specialness of this day or effect our relationship in the slightest.  We will always be sisters and I promise you that!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes I have heard of true sisters, though I will admit that I do not fully understand the implications, but...are you saying that the two of us are true sisters, my sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Glamour, it is rare for True Sisters to bond so quickly,”  Molpe answered seriously, “and it’s not a question that just I can an answer.  It’s a question we both have to search our heart for the answer but even if we are not there is no shame in being just sisters yet I can tell you that the baby will change our bond no mater what.”

Molpe smiles as she looks deeply into Glamour’s eyes and wraps her up in a lover’s hug, “Have you searched your heart sister?  Our we True Sisters?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know, my sister--I need guidance from you because I do not understand the ways of Amaranthian sisters or True Sisters very well.  I would think you are right that it would usually take time to form such a deep bond, but I know I do sense a bond between us, and I wasn't sure if you were saying that we were True Sisters when you told me about babies and True Sisters..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“How deep is your bond, sister?” Molpe asked curiously without offering any real answers. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I...I don't really know how to describe it...Perhaps I have lost touch with my heart from all my years alone...I must be a poor sister indeed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“None sense!?”  Molpe replied more forcefully than she meant, “you’re a wonderful sister so please don’t believe that rubbish.  Sister, do you have any brothers or sisters?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No Sister," Glamour answers honestly, "I am an only child."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I see,”  Molpe seems lost at how to convey the feelings with someone who has never had a sister or a brother before, “I guess that would make it more difficult for you…  True sisters are suppose to come to their conclusion separately but at the same time but in your case I guess it can be skirted around…  I have a true sister on Amaranthia, I would do anything to make her happy, in fact its one of the reasons why I am here, I value her opinion above all, even my own, and bringing her pleasure is more important than my own but its more than that and even less at times…  I try to honor her with every moment of my existence.  Does that make any sense, my dear sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow," Glamour says, as she tries to imagine what Molpe has described, "Yes that does make sense, and that sounds like a very special bond indeed...In that case, I would say that there is simply no way that we could have reached such a bond so quickly, though I can feel the bond of our friendship welling inside me like a great wonderful warmth.  Maybe some day it will grow to become as deep as the one about which you have told me, and on that day I would be proud to call you True Sister!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“As will I, Sister Glamour,”  Molpe says with a happy smile, “but as I said it doesn’t matter we can still have a truly loving bond and you make me feel very special and you honor me greatly by sharing your pleasure with me.”

* At the mention of pleasure Molpe once again begins to tenderly kiss and passionate caress her sister once again as she focuses intently in bring pleasure to her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour shifts her body to a more open position to make it easier for her sister to pleasure her, kissing and petting her sister back and stepping forward slowly as they until she has backed Molpe up to the bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe responded with quick fiery passion as she allowed for herself to be guided to big soft wonderful comfortable bed were she fell backwards into with a delightful giggle. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour falls forward as Molpe falls, landing gently on top of her sister and giggling along with her, caressing the Limnad's skin through the dress as if it were not there.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hello sister,” Molpe whispers in between moans of pleasure.

* Felling the weight of her sisters upon her Molpe’s legs, her high heels fall from her feet to the floor in the process, wrap tightly around Glamour’s body as she returns the pleasure, in the form of pleasing petting, to her sister. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour moans in pleasure and pulls the tiny strap along the back of her dress, causing it to fold up into her hand as she drops it to the floor, shimmying forward along the bed with Molpe as they stroke each other, causing them to sink gently into the plush soft cuddle of the bed's fluffiness.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With her clothing removed and her naked form easy to see Molpe targets the regions that she knows draws the most pleasure from Glamour as she uses her well formed legs to pull her sister into her. *

Molpe whispers sweetly into her ear in an effort to drive her crazy with pleasure, “Oh, yes, my sweet, sweeeet, sister, right there…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour moans and spasms in pleasure, consumed by love and lust as Molpe's words take control of her mind and she allows herself to softly melt into Molpe's flesh until the two feel as one.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe grins in desire as she feels Glamour becoming lost in her own lust but Molpe continues to focus on her sister’s pleasure not stopping as Glamour’s body quivers and a loud moan escapes her partied lips. *

Lost in her own thirst for passion Molpe barely manages to give her sister orders as what to do, “Yes!  Take me, sister!  Oh please…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)[SBLOCK] 







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“The Noble's Ward? That sounds reasonable enough. Let's just try to get Abdiel close enough to sense this stone.”_



[/sblock]
**In S/E/HP**[SBLOCK] "I agree," Zykovian replied.  "Those of you that can still see in this darkness, keep your eyes alert."[/SBLOCK] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Glamour hungrily plants kisses across Molpe's body, she pulls the strap on Molpe's back as well, removing the provocative royal-blue dress, whistling gently.  At the same time, Molpe's firefly-gloves fly off of her hand and back into their orb mid-caress, leaving Molpe's bare hands against Glamour's naked flesh.  She continues to cuddle fondly with Molpe for a while, leaving on the lingerie.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*As the group heads to the Noble's Ward, a problem with the plan becomes apparent:  The mansions and small castles of the wealthy that dot this ward are _huge_, as well as most being fenced, and so getting within a tree-length of the Jewel was unlikely--assuming the thief was o nthe premises of one of them--unless they were willing to trespass around in several buildings.  The one advantage to the size of the buildings is that the compass approximation at least narrowed the search down to a group of sixteen buildings (or the byways in between those buildings), so there are by no means a limitless number of places that need to be searched.  In fact, with two Mojiin, the group could split and cover 8 each.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Your such a tease, sister!” Molpe pines as she moans from the pleasure.

* Though it would seem contradictory to her words Molpe continued to pleasingly tease Glamour’s as she arched her back off of the soft bed in the hopes that her sister’s teasing would come to an end. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock] _**In Credibles** _(S/E/HP)[sblock] "I would recommend that we *not * split a group that is tired, weakened, and low on supplies to search the area,"  Zykovian said.  "That said, we should begin the search with all haste . . . at least the lighting is somewhat better in this quarter."[/sblock] _**Rystil Only**_ [sblock]Where is Zykovian's flat in comparison to where they are now?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour gently lifts off Molpe's brassiere and kisses the soft flesh underneath, resting her head gently upon Molpe's chest as she snuggles in close.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian's flat is in the Residential Ward.  So across the Archduke's Ward.  Any plan on how to proceed?  If you want to check any of these mansions, you're going to have to jump fences and worry about security.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hmmm, sister, you’re driving me insane,”  the Limnad cried as she searched for her sister’s hands, squeezing them with all of her built-up passion, “oh, please!”  she continued to cry and plead as she kept her hips raised and tossed her head sided to side, “oh please...”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then you are sure, my sweet sister?" Glamour asks, a hint of finality in her voice as she places her hand on the last piece of clothing that still covers the Limnad.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles shyly hoping t sister’s words hinted at what she wanted but she quickly nods her head, “oh yes, my glorious sister, I’m sure!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Hearing Molpe's pronouncement, Glamour completes the removal, cuddling against her sister as she works up the courage to try the change.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge checks

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
One of the mansions belongs to Herjar Valdin, ostensibly a fur trader from Scandaj, but also it is a poorly-kept secret that he is a dealer in women as pleasure pets, barely tolerated by the authorities because he is otherwise an upstanding citisen.

Another belongs to the Vindros, a wealthy family group of Dolathi with members in high arcane, administrative, and craft-guild positions in the city

A third belongs to Zarina, a Feldori who owns a few profitable establishments in the Festive Ward.

A fourth belongs to Victoria and Cattullus Ligentus, a married couple of wealthy Praetorians with three young children.

The final one she can recognise belongs to the eccentric Lacerta florist and botanist Vharak Tarun.

And there are 11 more about which she isn't sure
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Seeing the look on her sisters face Molpe smiled lovingly as she rolled unto her side, leaving Glamour on her back, to whisper sweetly and lovingly into her ear. *

“Let me help you, my beloved sister,” Molpe whisper calmly in her ear as she softly played her sister’s hair, “lay back, focus on the happiness this will bring us, and most of all remain calm.  We have all night to make this work so theirs little reason to hurry, okay?  Now let me show you my love and then when you’re ready you can show me yours.”

* Molpe smiled again reassuring but she disappeared, pushing herself down Glamour’s body till she was between her sister’s legs, without waiting for an answer.  Though Molpe had pleased Glamour before in this manor, this time it was different as it was done in lovingly devotion and not simply to cause her untold pleasure.  Believing there was no connection between the two sexes organs Mope beloved she spared no effort in her quest to have Glamour’s daughter. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour hears her sister's whispers, but at least for a while she prefers to savour her Sister's sweet bounty as she is, experiencing joy together as they had done before.  Eventually, she finally works up the courage to complete the transmutation, changing the way they cuddle and pet together in rapture.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe delights in Glamour’s satisfaction and realizes that even her desires will be quenched as she concentrates upon all the love she shares for Glamour and that her sister has for her.  Molpe continues to pet her sister, as she had said, they had all night to get this right and if she could help her sister find the pleasure in her maleness than she at least owed it to Glamour. *

“Sister,” Molpe jests as she looks upon her sister, “I think you could honesty hurt someone with that.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge Checks

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Sorry it took so long but there were a lot)

One of the mansions belongs to Herjar Valdin, a fur-trader from Scandaj.

Another belongs to Zarina, a half-Nymph Feldori who owns a few profitable establishments in the Festive Ward, including a beautiful bathhouse, and lives with her half-sister Virina.

A third belongs to Victoria and Cattullus Ligentus, a married couple of wealthy Praetorians with three young children.

A fourth belongs to Glamour, a solitary Dolathi dressmaker known for magic designs.

A fifth belongs to the eccentric Lacerta florist and botanist Vharak Tarun, famous for his lovely perfumes.

A sixth belongs to Viriasee, a Sidhe Enchantress from Amaranthia who loves inventing different sorts of magical toys, which is an expensive hobby.

A seventh belongs to Murasaki Joharu, the sister of the Emperor of the Larakese Crane Clan who requested a private home in Eldiz

An eighth belongs to Gerard Valienz, a Rowaini who owns over ten Spelljamming vessels and is known in some circles as being willing to smuggle anything and everything on or off of Kanath, the planet where Eldiz is located.

The last one Zykovian recognises belongs to Finale, a Melodian princess who enjoys creating choruses from all different races to sing in her home.   

[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour's face turns pale and her eyes open wide in horror, filling with tears, as she hastily reverts back to her usual form.*

"Did...did I hurt you Sister?  Oh I'm so sorry--so sorry!" Glamour says, curling up into herself a bit and beginning to cry.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 4, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As the group heads to the Noble's Ward, a problem with the plan becomes apparent: The mansions and small castles of the wealthy that dot this ward are huge, as well as most being fenced, and so getting within a tree-length of the Jewel was unlikely--assuming the thief was o nthe premises of one of them--unless they were willing to trespass around in several buildings. The one advantage to the size of the buildings is that the compass approximation at least narrowed the search down to a group of sixteen buildings (or the byways in between those buildings), so there are by no means a limitless number of places that need to be searched. In fact, with two Mojiin, the group could split and cover 8 each.*











*OOC:*


How large are these fenced areas of land? Are they more than two tree lengths in size? If not, by sticking close to walls, we could detect the presence of the gem. How high are the walls? Is there a way that two Mojiin could work together to increase the detection range at all?





[/SBLOCK]

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I would recommend that we not split a group that is tired, weakened, and low on supplies to search the area," Zykovian said. "That said, we should begin the search with all haste . . . at least the lighting is somewhat better in this quarter."



Abdiel replies in Seelie and in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I agree. I do not think that splitting up would be wise. So, I guess we should pick one of these at random and go in? Does anyone have rope?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*The fenced areas are expansive, containing not only large mansions, but also gardens and other stretches of land belonging to each well-to-do citisen.  Two Mojiin can't work together to increase the range, though they can certainly split up to double the speed of detection.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No! No, sister, you hurt me not at all,”  Molpe says offhandedly grabbing for the disappearing maleness to slowly to massage it back to full size but as it disappears she just brings her arms around Glamour as cuddles her to her, “I was a thoughtless jest, my gentle sister, I know you would never hurt me,”  Molpe leans in and kisses her lips sweetly trying to calm her, “but you worry about hurting me aren’t you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I...I don't want to hurt you...Sister, I swear I would never hurt you in this on purpose...Never!  No matter what!...I...I promise..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 4, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


How high are the walls on most of these estates? Anything in particular that we can see that would make them dangerous to climb over?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Most of the walls are not particularly high or dangerous--more of a symbol of token protection and separation than an effective means to keep someone persistant away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Shhh, I know sister, shhh,”  Molpe tried to calm her quickly not wanting her worry to ruin their hopes and dreams, “there is no reason for your worry.  I know the gentle creature that you truly are.  That’s why I love you like I do, that’s why I want to have your daughter.  Just become calm again and we will start over again, okay?”  

* Molpe paused her calming words as she wanted Glamour to settle down before they continued but Molpe wasn’t worried.  Glamour had changed once, she could do it again, and Molpe realized she would do it for their daughter. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay Sister," Glamour nods quietly, huddling against Molpe for support as she cries against Molpe's chest until she has no more tears. 

"...Okay...I think I'm all better now, Sister," Glamour smiles and cuddles affectionately against her sister.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I agree you are better but nothing was wrong with you before,”  Molpe gave a supportive smile as she asked a simple but profound question, “my most tender sister, you’ve never give pleasure as a male have you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No...no I haven't..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“and your scared you will hurt me,”  Molpe ducks down some looking for a pair of eyes to make contact with, “but you do trust me right?  You realize I wouldn’t hurt myself, right?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I know you will try not to hurt yourself, but...neither of us has much experience with men...it doesn't mean I won't hurt you somehow...I was going to try but then...you said..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I said nothing important,”  Molpe tried to deflect Glamour’s line of thought before she could upset herself again, “Glamour, my gentlest sister, I may lack having a lot of male partners but that doesn’t mean I don’t know a thing or two.  Did you know that the woman could on top?   This make her dominate and allows her to could control the depth, the speed, and well everything…  If you would like to try it that way I promise you I will not hurt myself upon you…”  again Molpe pauses as she ducks down and looks for Glamour’s eyes, “does that sound good?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes," Glamour smiles at Molpe and brushes her hair out of her face, "Yes, it sounds wonderful, Sister!  Please, let's try it this way?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Good then it’s settled, isn’t it sister?” Molpe says as she slowly strokes her sister again, “but it seems like we lost something, haven’t we?” Molpe grins as only a nymph about to please a sister can, “lay back down, sis, I have an idea of how to bring it back to the surface.”

* Without another word Molpe pushes her sister upon her back and slides down Glamour’s slender body to bring her sister countless pleasures. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe and Glamour cuddle and pet each other gently and then more vigourously, returning to a passionate fervour once more.*

*Eventually, Glamour is ready to try her transformation again, which she does, timidly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Okay, sister,”  Molpe says with a large smile as she settles on top of her sister, pausing long enough to concentrate upon their shared love.  As her sister fills her with pleasure, causing  her to gasp, she pauses long enough to check upon Glamour, “are you ready, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I...I think so...At least I am ready to try."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe again reassuring her sister, “and that’s all I ask, if we fail its only a stepping stone and not a cliff, okay?”  

* Though Molpe doesn’t wait for an answer she starts slowly offering Glamour a chance to object, to become comfortable, and even to enjoy this new sensation but as she promised Molpe turned the attention of her hands to pleasing her sister’s remaining feminine form. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay...I love you Sister--you are so supportive of me, every step of the way.  If I can't, it doesn't mean I don't love you," Glamour whispers, hugging gently against Molpe and kissing her sister as she tries to bring herself to passion in her new form as her sister desires, but meets with initial failure.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It’s okay,”  Molpe manages to mummer in between passionate moans, “we just need more time.  I love you, sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles lovingly and begins to kiss Molpe along her body, working up her courage as the Limnad helps by filling her body with pure bliss.*

"I...I'm not sure I can..." Glamour says uncertainly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I understand, my sister,”  Molpe says lovingly as she stops her body’s movements, “if you don’t mind I would like to sit like this for a few…  I really enjoy the way you fell, sis.”

* Though her body’s movements had stop Molpe makes no attempt to withdrawn her hands from glamour’s feminine form, she was curious if her sexes where connected in such a way that if either one of them climax they both would. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe and Glamour lie together calmly, gently cuddling against each other and gently kissing as Molpe continues to pet her sister lovingly.*

*After a little while, Glamour gasps in elation from Molpe's administrations, and then says breathlessly:*

"OK, want to try again a little more?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]With a proud smile Molpe started moving even before she answered the question, “Yes, yes, I do, sister” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour and Molpe entwine together, the Dolathi making some progress, but not able to complete the task that Molpe wants.  As Glamour strokes Molpe's curves tenderly, suddenly, she starts quivering all over her body and then her entire body becomes stiff as her hands clench down, her nails digging sharply into Molpe's curves and drawing blood, causing the Limnad to yelp in pain.  Then all of a sudden, it is over, successfully completed, and Glamour relaxes and falls limply down onto the bed, transforming back to normal with tears in her eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You did it!”  Molpe exclaims her pain and blood forgotten in her bliss at there success, “Glamour?  Do you realize what this means?  We are going to have a daughter!”  

* Though she her words suggest that she cared only of what she wanted Molpe quickly moved to hold the curled up Glamour with nothing but unbridled love. *

“I love you, Glamour, I’m so proud you, true sister!”  

* As Molpe consoled Glamour a gleeful smile formed, she could feel Glamour’s seed, she would have a baby, and they would have a daughter. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles weakly, and nods.*

"Yes...I'm so happy, Sister!  But..." she looks at the blood pouring from the cuts in Molpe's flesh and winces, "I...I...hurt..."

*She faints in Molpe's arms, with the Limnad cradling her like a precious child.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“I reckognize a few of the people living here, and if we go by my first intuitive guess, then I would consider Zarina, a Feldori who owns a few profitable establishments in the Festive Ward, and the eccentric Lacerta florist and botanist Vharak Tarun to be the most likely candidates. There villas are over there and there. I don't need to tell you, that sneaking around on the ground of anyone living here isn't particularily liked and that these are fairly powerful people, no? And don't tell me, that this jewel belongs to your world, they might see this a little different, and that is what matters then!”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe lays out the exhausted Dolathi out on the comfortable bed satisfied that Glamour would not remember the experience in enough detail to remember digging her fingers nails into her side.  Especially after she healed the wounds away as she had been careful to keep her blood from soaking into the bed as she got up. *

* With a pleasing smile Molpe greeted Wei-Han as she walked past him and dugout a wand and quickly pressed to her flank. The wounds were gone when she closed her eyes and concentrated upon her body. *

* Yes it was close but the magic of the night was not run its course as another child needed to be conceived tonight.  Molpe had listened to Wei-Han’s words about a mother for his child with great interest, she had taken them to heart, and she had decided that she fit his description of the wanted mother.  Molpe was already destined to be pregnant, and it was her loving nature that made her closes her eyes to focus her thoughts upon love and to release another egg into her body to be fertilized. *

* With a huge smile Molpe walked to Wei-Han and climbed onto his startled lap and kissed him once deeply before she pulled away. *

“You weren’t assertive again, Hun,” Molpe said softly but without malice, “but it matters not…  did you like what you saw?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm solly Yuri," Wei-Han replies, indeed startled by the Limnad climbing into his lap, "But my peopre do not palticurarry enjoy watching these things--in fact we normarry do not do so, but I need to make sule you are safe...It is something of a dishonoul either way, and since I know you rike to have me watch fol some leason, that tips the scares and makes it mole of a dishonour to reave."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I..  I didn’t realize that Hun, I would never dishonor you on purpose,”  Molpe looks upset by the realization that she had wronged Wei-Han, and she quickly pleaded for his forgiveness, “You do realize that, don’t you, Hun?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han sighs.*

"I tlied to terr you that befole...But do no wolly Yuri, you know I can't herp but folgive you fol anything you ever do," he finishes with a little kiss, "Because you are my perfect and wonderfur Yuri!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe grins as Wei-Han forgives her and kisses her but though his forgiveness is important to her it’s the realization that Glamour’s seed had succeeded upon its travels and had fertilized its egg that made Molpe so happy and she sung a short wordless melody, that even Wei-Han must have realize what it meant, before she touched her naked form and smiled at Wei-Han. *

“I do try to make you happy though, Hun,” Molpe said as she slowly pulled upon his robe to show his naked chest below as she confessed her desires to him, “I very much like to make you happy so I guess you could say that you protect me, I make you happy, and when find pleasure in each other, or I hope that’s how you see it.” Molpe asked curiously. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I...I don't quite see it the same, Yuri.  I never rearry saw it as a quid pro quo though.  I would plotect you whether ol not you decided to give me youl body...That is youl choice, and I hope you have made it knowing that I wirr plotect you either way..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hun, I realize you will always protect me. I’ve known that since I meet you and that’s even before you went and proved it, what twice?  Just day?  Does that make me troublesome, Hun?” Molpe asked curiously as she ran her soft hands over his exposed flesh. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No Yuri, no tloubre at arr," he shivers slightly from the soft wave of pleasure that courses through him at her touch, "It is an honour to plotect you flom any halm."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“And I honestly make you happy?” Molpe asks with a curious grin as she continues to massage his chest.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

Molpe: [SBLOCK]
"Sometimes, Yuri...sometimes you make me vely vely happy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM: [SBLOCK] (Seelie & Eldish) [SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I reckognize a few of the people living here, and if we go by my first intuitive guess, then I would consider Zarina, a Feldori who owns a few profitable establishments in the Festive Ward, and the eccentric Lacerta florist and botanist Vharak Tarun to be the most likely candidates.”_



[/sblock]
*In S/E/HP*[sblock] “Yes, Zarina, the half-Nymph Feldori and her half sister, Virina are a possibility,” Zykovian agreed.  “A Dolathi dressmaker known as Glamour is also a possibility.  I think the florist and botanist less likely, however. The villa over there belongs to Viriasee, a Sidhe Enchantress from Amaranthia – she makes magical toys.  The far villa on the left belongs to Finale, a Melodian princess – she creates choruses from all races to sing in her home.  Those villas over there are owned by Valienz, a Rowaini Spelljammer and Murasaki Joharu, sisiter of the emperor of the Crane Clan – those are less likely as well.”

“Zarina, the half-Nymph, Glamour, the dressmaker, Viriasee, the Enchantress, Finale, the Melodian princess . . . those seem to me to be the most likely,” Zykovian concluded. “However, as Melody said, a mistaken guess or an angry noble and this search is over.  We could request an audience with one or more of them . . .maybe a candy-gram . . . might get us onto the grounds – though unlikely at this hour.  Suggestions? Options?”[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Just sometimes?” the Limnad asks in a pout as she starts to undo We-Han’s belt. [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 4, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock][Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"If the Crazen Arris was truly stolen it had to get here somehow, so Valienz, the Rowaini Spelljammer, has the capability to bring it here. Since the Crazen Arris has the ability to affect plant life Zarina and Virina (the Florist and Botonist) might also want it. There is much I do not know that you do, but these are my immediate thoughts.

 If we are truly close to it - splitting up is not a good idea, as they will have it very well protected. Once we know where our prey is and we can formulate a plan, then splitting up might be a tactical and viable option.

If we request an audience with any of them what would we say? I think it might be covenient if the Crazen Arris might be found with the Rowaini as the Convocation is tomorrow. We might also look for a household who has a an inoordinately large or strange amount amount activity or gaurds set. Selar might be able to search for that. 

*How accurate is our ability to sense the Crazen Arris for both Selar and Abdiel?*"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 5, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel listened to the discussion, thought about what everyone was saying, and stated, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"I do not think that I can aid in the determination of which house might be more likely. Zykovian, which of these houses is the closest to the centre of the triangulation that you used to determine that this area was it. Maybe we could start with that one? I believe that we will have to sneak in, I do not think that we should start announcing our presence at this late hour, it would arouse too much suspicion.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]



> "How accurate is our ability to sense the Crazen Arris for both Selar and Abdiel?"



*Would one of the people who can understand Mhrazhar please answer the poor Mojiin.  He's asked this like four times in his speeches (so he is asking you and not me )*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Whenever you tly, my Yuri," Wei-Han smiles at Molpe gently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

ABM[sblock]*In E/S/HP*[sblock] "Selar's and Abdiel's ability to sense the gem are limited . . . Selar can sense it at a greater range but has no pinpoint ability whereas Abdiel can sense it only at a shorter distance but with much greater accuracy."  Zykovian explained.

"With the risks involved, it might be prudent to get that third point of reference in the Labour's Ward.  With that reference, I should be able to pinpoint the exact estate that we need to go to," Zykovian offered.  "Up for some danger?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Our chances, that the gem will stay here for a while are pretty good, as it just moved here. I say, we should get that third point. And we probably should get an accurate map, too. We should be able to find one in the Traveler's Ward.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With the belt now undone Molpe smiles at Wei-Han’s words as she opens the robe, shifting her weigh as needed to remove this barrier that separates their naked flesh, while leaning down bring her full lips to his, kissing him fully and deeply. *

“I don’t remember not trying, Hun.” Molpe states simply after their long passionate kiss, “so does that mean you’re always very, very, happy cause of me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The group heads back to the Labourer's Ward along the same chord, travelling into the darkened back-alleys, wherever they had to to follow a straight line.  At one point, they have to have one person climb up over a building to stay straight.*

*During this, they notice shadows moving at the edges of their vision but fortunately, nothing attacks.*

*Eventually, you get the next point.  Travelling exactly halfway between the two, the group stop in the perfect centre of the chord, turns ninety degrees away towards the northeast, and travels until the edge of Selar's detection.  Turning around 180 degrees, the party continues, knowing they are heading straight towards the Jewel at a distance of _exactly_ 100 branch lengths.  Heading forward for a while, the group is nearly at the spot where the Jewel should be when they are blocked from further progress by the fence around Glamour the fashion-designer's home.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's clothes clank softly to the ground.*

"That is celtainry possibre," Wei-Han admits with a smile, hugging Molpe gently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Just possible and not always true?”  Molpe says with a smile as her hands free Wei-Han of his loincloth and she join Wei-Han as one in a pleasurable moan. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han joins with Molpe, kissing along her gently as he engages in a series of his supremely pleasurable caresses.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe moaned softly as she offers Wei-Han a number of deep sweet kisses as she constantly moves her hips in an effort to bring them both closer to the intense release of pleasure. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*After a loving display of passion, the two finish and Wei-Han holds Molpe in a soft cuddle.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You seem tried, Hun,” Molpe muses out loud, “should we join sleepy head in the bed?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sule, Yuri.  If that is what you wish," Wei-Han agrees.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Its more of a, ‘you need it’ type of thing, Hun”  Molpe said with an understanding smile as she slipped into the bed next to her sleeping sister. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han begins to rest along with Molpe and Glamour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Laying between both Wei-Han and her sister, Glamour, Molpe waited for the now familiar feeling of Wei-Han’s seed fertilizing her second egg.  Worry was starting to form on her pretty features as it didn’t seem to happen as fast as it did with Glamour and Molpe was nearly in tears when she felt it.  It wasn’t as strong as it had been the first time but she was sure of it…  Another life had begun, her and Hun’s daughter, and she quickly mused that it had taken longer cause her body had already started to care for glamour’s daughter but now it realized it had two daughters to care for and it would care for them as equals. *

* Molpe finely drifted asleep among her companions, a huge smile on her lovely features as she lovely held her lower stomach, and her new babies within, with both of her small hands. * [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel looks at the walls in front of him, looks at the others and says, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"It would look like this is where the Crazan Arris is kept. How does everyone propose that we get in? The wall does not look too hard to climb over. Melody, are you able to detect the presence of magic? It would be wise to see if there are any protections on the wall before someone climbs over it."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar and says in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"It would look like this is where the Crazan Arris is kept. How do you propose that we get in? The wall does not look too hard to climb over."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock]*Zykovian nodded as he listened to Abdiel's explanation.*
"Excellent advice, Abdiel, my friend.  As for the detection, I believe I can assist with that . . . if the beautiful Melody does not mind,"  Zykovian offered.  After a moment or two for confirmation, Zykovian uttered the words necessary to bring forth the detection of magical auras.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Oops, check Post #1812. Not your fault, I know the SBLOCKs are confusing *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a moderate aura of Abjuration all along the fence.  A majour aura of Abjuration on the gate.  That's it for now that fits on the radius, other than those you have detected before on your comrades.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "My friends, there is a moderate aura of Abjuration all along the fence as well as a majour aura of Abjuration on the gate,"  Zykovian offered.  "If I would hazard a guess, I would suspect as a basic hypothesis the magick of _Guards and Wards_ on the fence . . . the majour aura . . . I am uncertain at the moment - let me think a minute."

*Zykovian looked thoughtful, allowing others to guess and plan.*[/sblock]
*Rystil Only*[sblock]Does he have any other theories on what the spells might be based on his knowledge and intelligence.  I didn't want to push it with guesses because of his level and all[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*There might be something to protect against extradimensional travel or scrying, or perhaps to either keep away or zap any attempted trespassers.  It is likely that the stronger magic in the gate may control the rest, although without a good means to Dispel any of it, this insight might not be of much use.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK]*In S/E/HP*[sblock]After several moments of thought, Zykovian spoke up with his theories . . . 
"There might be something to protect against extradimensional travel or scrying, or perhaps to either keep away or zap any attempted trespassers.  It is likely that the stronger magic in the gate may control the rest,"  Zykovian concluded.
[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "There might be something to protect against extradimensional travel or scrying, or perhaps to either keep away or zap any attempted trespassers.  It is likely that the stronger magic in the gate may control the rest,"



Abdiel thinks about what Zykovian has said, and replies in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"It would seem that we have to decide which one of us will climb the wall first. I believe I may have a solution, I can summon a rat and make it climb over the wall, which would allow us to see the effect of the protective magic without putting any of us at risk. How does that sound?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to Mhrazhar and says in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Do you understand what any of the others say? I believe that you speak a language in common with Zykovian, but I wasn't completely sure. If not, please let me know, and I will be more vigilant in translating for you. So, this is the place, there are protective magics around the fence. I believe I may have a solution, I can summon a rat and make it climb over the wall, which would allow us to see the effect of the protective magic without putting any of us at risk. How does that sound?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]To Zykovian [High Praetorian][sblock]"Abdiel's suggestion of 'summoning a rat' sounds good. We may want to hide and watch from a distance as we see the result. If I am correct here will will not want to trust our eyes?

If we are to work together on this fairytale quest I will need some assistance from you, Zykovian. I need to learn Eldish. Would you mind teaching me this language, as it will greatly assist us in our hunt."[/sblock]

To Abdiel [Mojiin][sblock]"That is exactly what I was thinking (summoning a rat). We may want to hide and watch from a distance as we see the result. If I am correct here will will not want to trust our eyes?

You have been teaching me Seelie, I also wish to learn more of magic [spellcraft] as all of this talk of spells and stuff is not what I have been taught. What did Zykovian say about abjuration, extra-dimensions, and Gaurds and Wards? I think he was speaking High Praetorian but it does not make much sense.   I have also asked him to teach me Eldish. There is a lot of work to be done on this planet and I will need to learn the language to do it."[/sblock]
Rystil[sblock][OOC:How difficult do I think this will be to climb with my +3 mod, and is there a place for us to hide and observe?][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "Let's try that then, Abdiel," Zykovian commented.  "And good advice as well from Mhrazhar . . . I will teach you Eldish if you will teach me Mojiin, Mhrazhar.  That would make several languages we could converse in . . . depending on who was around."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrzahar points to Melody and speaks to Zykovian in a candid fashion that seems quite abnormal for his typical tense and poised demeanor
[High Praetorian][sblock]"Let's Start with this...vhrys means rainbow..." [/sblock]
Mhrazhar smiles and then his body resumes the hunt.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“These are some very powerful protection spells. I don't really want to find out, what they do in a first-hand experience. Do you have any idea how you want to proceed inside? Do you just want to storm inside and demand the jewel? I really doubt, that this will work. They will just call the guards and have us all arrested for trespassing.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 6, 2005)

AbM:[SBLOCK]To Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "That is exactly what I was thinking (summoning a rat). We may want to hide and watch from a distance as we see the result. If I am correct here will will not want to trust our eyes?
> 
> You have been teaching me Seelie, I also wish to learn more of magic [spellcraft] as all of this talk of spells and stuff is not what I have been taught. What did Zykovian say about abjuration, extra-dimensions, and Gaurds and Wards? I think he was speaking High Praetorian but it does not make much sense.   I have also asked him to teach me Eldish. There is a lot of work to be done on this planet and I will need to learn the language to do it."



"Yes, we will wish to watch from a distance, otherwise it will be hard to determine what has happened. I would be happy to teach you what I know of magic, but I must admit that I use it more than I understand it, but I can help you with some of the terms that Zykovian used:"

"Abjuration is a type of magic that is used to create defensive effects. Magical shields that stop attacks, to create barriers against evil creatures, or to magically lock portals."

"Extra-dimensions ... how can I explain these ... let me think on this and get back to you later."

"Guards and Wards is a very powerful abjuration spell that creates various effects whenever someone tries to enter the protected area. It can conjure magical fog, have spider webs fill the area, it can cause people to get lost among other effects."

"Learning Eldish and Seelie are both good ideas, they are very useful languages."[/SBLOCK]
In Seelie & Mojiin:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Let's try that then, Abdiel."



"Let us find a good place to hide, and I will summon the rat."[/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 I will spontaneously cast _Summon Nature's Ally I_ to summon a dire rat. I will lose my _Entangle_ spell to do so.





[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

AbM:[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“These are some very powerful protection spells. I don't really want to find out, what they do in a first-hand experience. Do you have any idea how you want to proceed inside? Do you just want to storm inside and demand the jewel? I really doubt, that this will work. They will just call the guards and have us all arrested for trespassing.”_



[/SBLOCK]
*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "While I agree they are powerful, most are defensive in nature.  Abdiel's rat test should provide some useful information,"  Zykovian offered.  "How to proceed?  That is a good question, I think I would leave it up to Abdiel, but ringing the bell and asking for admission would be an option as well.  In the meantime, we should keep aware of possible tails or other trouble as well."[/SBLOCK] *Zykovian squinted in the darkness looking to see if they had interested anyone*[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Can you speak with the rat to make it climb over the fence, Abdiel? Or do you have other means to control its actions?”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 6, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Can you speak with the rat to make it climb over the fence, Abdiel? Or do you have other means to control its actions?”_











*OOC:*


Can I control a creature that I summon enough to make it go over the fence with my Summon Nature's Ally spell? If not, how about my Handle Animal skill, otherwise how about my Wild Empathy skill?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Yup, you can do that with Wild Empathy.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel summons a rat, and directs it to climb the fence.  It tries, but is repelled by a strange force, lacking the willpower to make it over.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Abdiel summons a rat, and directs it to climb the fence.  It tries, but is repelled by a strange force, lacking the willpower to make it over.*











*OOC:*


What does Abdiel think could cause this?






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel's Spellcraft is not quite up to the task of determining the spell effect, so he thinks that he should ask Zykovian or Melody.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Stereo*[sblock] "Looks like the magical effect turns people away from the wall . . . at least those with the will of a rat," Zykovian observed. "I would assume the same would happen to us . . . though some wills may strong enough to overcome the effect.  It seems that this Dolrathi, Glamour, does not has a household staff either . . . come to think of it - I do remember mention of her solitary lifestyle.  I am open to suggestions/ other tests."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, MojiinAvenger*

AbM[sblock][Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"If she is solitary... she should be easier to defeat verses a pack. She will most likely rely heavily on magic or magical creatures for combat and will probably not last long in single combat. What living servants she has will most likely be either enchanted and/or zealously devoted. Does that sound right?

Do we have a way to boost our resistance to these mind spells she casts or to defeat them outright? Vhrys has seemed quite resistant to spells, we need to find a way so that we are all so fortunate. I did not fair as well verses the Ecomancer, but the grace of Arris has protected me well in the past. What is the best way to combat this creature?

We might want to do a thorough search of her lair's perimeter and see if an opportunity presents itself. We might find a weakness in her defense. Maybe Selar can find something by flying over her estate? How often does she have visitors?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Excelsius*[sblock] "Mhrazhar, can you gently toss the rat over the wall, if it doesn't fry, then we should be safe from the spell,"  Zykovian suggested.  "And, no, I don't have a way to boost your resistance to these mind spells she casts or to defeat them outright?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Having previously failed to mentally resist the fence's magic, the thrown rat is unable to move past the fence lateraly, instead falling vertically straight down to the ground with an "Oomph" as it strikes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Yadda Yadda*[sblock] "Well at the very least, that proved that the walls aren't going to cause damage to those going over them,"  Zykovian stated. "So, are we going over the wall or doing something else?  Remember everyone keep your eyes open for any trouble - I don't want to be ambushed again today - once is enough."  [/sblock]*Zykovian looked around on the street, looking for trouble.  Then he looked around the ground for a missing rod of cancellation . . . there was never one around when you needed one.*[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Well at the very least, that proved that the walls aren't going to cause damage to those going over them ...So, are we going over the wall or doing something else?  Remember everyone keep your eyes open for any trouble - I don't want to be ambushed again today - once is enough."



In Seelie and Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I guess we should climb over the walls. I will go first, I am not the best climber in the worlds, but I should manage to get over this."[/SBLOCK]With that, Abdiel moves towards the wall, and tries to find the easiest path to get over it. Once he finds something appropriate, he digs his claws in and attempts to climb over the wall.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel scrambles up the fence, taking several attempts to get up.  When he does, he manages to go up and over the fence, entering the villa compound*

[OOC: 

Abdiel's Climb 3 + 2 = 5, Fail, 7 + 2 = 9, Fail 13 + 2 = 15, Success
Abdiel's Will Save 17 + 7 = 24, Success]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Abdiel scrambles up the fence, taking several attempts to get up.  When he does, he manages to go up and over the fence, entering the villa compound*



Abdiel looks around, inspecting the premises, what does he see?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*There is an expansive marble pathway, leading up to a large villa.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]After Abdiel drops to the other side of the fence, you hear him, in Seelie and Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"You can come across now. It appears to be safe."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock][sblock]*Zykovian looks to the others, then slung his bow mumbled some words and scrambled over the wall*[/sblock]**Rystil Only**[sblock]Zykovian will cast Expeditious Retreat, then scramble over the wall[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*After a few attempts, Zykovian manages to scale the wall, but he finds himself unable to bring himself through the barrier.*

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Unable to enter over the fence, Zykovian's mind turns to thinking of other ways to get in.  Perhaps Abdiel could try to let him in somehow from the other side.
[/SBLOCK]
[OOC:
Zyk's Climb 4+1=5, 13+1=14, 2+1=3, 17+1=18, Success.
Zyk's Will Save 16 + 2 = 18, Fail]


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Seelie*[sblock] "Abdiel, I can't get in, see if there's a way to open the gate or some other way to get me in,"  Zykovian called out quietly.[/sblock]*In Altanian*[sblock] "Grumble, !#@$%$%&#, Grumble," Zykovian said quietly.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]In Seelie:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Abdiel, I can't get in, see if there's a way to open the gate or some other way to get me in,"



"Let me go to the gate and see if can be opened from the inside."[/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will move towards the gate. Keeping an eye out for anything that does not seem normal. Once he arrives at the gate, assuming everything looks fine, he will attempt to open the gate.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Everything looks fine.  The gate proves to open on the inside automatically for anyone who wishes to leave, or at least it seems so.*[/SBLOCK]

*Suddenly, the gate opens of its own accord, revealing Abdiel on the other side.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[sblock]"Well . . . that worked?!?" Zykovian stated. "I'll take rear guard." [/SBLOCK]
*Zykovian looked around for someone else to have opened it, unslung his bow and motioned everyone inside ahead of him.  As they moved he scanned the surroundings looking for trouble.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The group enters the gate, reaching the grounds of the little villa.  There is a grand manor, somewhat smaller than some of the others in this ward, with only two stories, but quite beautiful and artistically appointed, sitting at the end of a marble walkway.  The group walks along the path and reaches the manor's door.*

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Apart from a few scuffling shadows at the edges of his vision, which he has been seeing all night as they walked through the city, Zykovian does not notice anyone to have opened the gate.  The gate probably magically opens from the inside to let people who had called on Glamour come out when they need to.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*After everyone entered, Zykovian moved to close the gate behind them.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian cannot close the gate, but after he leaves the general vicinity for long enough, it shuts on its own.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody weaves her hands and commands her clothing to change once more, this time, she wears a black suit, with a cowl, that completely covers her face as well.

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“This seems more appropriate for the situation...”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she slowly follows the others.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“This seems more appropriate for the situation...”_



[/SBLOCK]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "That . . . is too useful," Zykovian commented. "Abdiel, what do your Mojiin senses feel?" [/sblock]
**Rystil Only**[sblock]Borrowed from LOTR and elven eyes[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Abdiel, what do your Mojiin senses feel?"



Abdiel will get closer and closer to the villa until he can feel the presence of the Crazan Arris. How large is the building? Is it more than 200' by 200'?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 7, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar watches Abdiel scurry over the fence and is eager to follow her as Zykovian jumps after him only to be repelled from the magical enchantments. As the Altanian  lands Abdiel opens the estate gate and he follows the rest of the group into the Glamourer's land. Mhrazhar looks carefully around as we approach the two story Manor.

Rystil[sblock][OOC:Hey!! Guess what I am going to do?? Spot/Listen and Detecting Corruption. 
I just noticed that I can Track.  Cool! Do I notice any tracks in the ground leading up to or around the house? I am expecting not, especially because of the wards in place. Can't hurt to check.   ][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Not quite 200 by 200, but it is 30 feet high as well, which adds distance.  Even right next to the door, Abdiel cannot sense the Crazan Arris's presence.  Perhaps he should enter and go to the centre of the villa--surely he would sense it there, if it is here.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
*You notice that there are lots of tracks along the pathway, leading back and forth from the door to the gate.  They all cover over each other.  No corruption in your radius.  As for Spot, just shadowy blurs in the corner of your vision as usual.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 7, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Rystil [sblock][OOC: Anything noticeable about these tracks? Are they just the normal humanoid tracks? Can I tell any races - such as a small race or average humanoid, armoured, limping, Fey-type verses Mojiin-Type? Can I tell how long ago the last set of tracks were made (besides ours of course)? Race of the average visitor?][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
*They are pretty much all the same person, who walks in heels.  Last set of tracks were made somewhat recently today.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 7, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin strolls along casually, looking around at the buildings and contemplating hiding places in case it becomes needed. He asks in eldish [sblock] "So how far are you willing to go for this jewel? I expect that I might be able to charm our hostess, but if there are guards or husbands about there might be violence. And what are our intentions towards the thief?" [/sblock] He turns to Melody and admiringly remarks in rowaini, [sblock] "Anything on you is suitable, for your beauty makes all things seem fitting in all situations! Sometime you must show me what else can be done by your magical garments." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]In eldish[sblock]







			
				khavren said:
			
		

> "So how far are you willing to go for this jewel? I expect that I might be able to charm our hostess, but if there are guards or husbands about there might be violence. And what are our intentions towards the thief?"



"Our goal is the recovery of the gem,"  Zykovian explained. "Rumor has it that the Seamstress lives alone, however, there may be guests.  I'm planning on following the lead of Abdiel, though the door was open . . . I just walked in."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *They are pretty much all the same person, who walks in heels.  Last set of tracks were made somewhat recently today.*



 Entering or Leaving?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Entering.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 7, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock][Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"As far as I can tell there is only one set of tracks, in heels, entering and leaving this compound, and the last set entered recently today."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock]"Mhrazhar just stated that as far as he can tell there is only one set of tracks, in heels, entering and leaving this compound, and the last set entered recently today," Zykovian replied to everyone.[/sblock]*Zykovian looked at the villa, looking for entrances, openings that the group could use to gain entry . . . and waited for Abdiel to make the first move.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a big double-door.  It seems to be the front entrance.  The remaining dregs of of Detect Magic indicates that there is no magic on the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 7, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock][High Praetorian][sblock]"Does Vhrys see magic on the doors? If so what kind? Maybe that can give us a clue as to where to start. If there is an enchantment that damages we may want to look for another entrance. If it is a warning enchantment then knocking might be an idea to get her attention. However, if she is skittish or thinks we know, knocking just may bring the Hounds of Dragon Lords upon us.

What is our Mode of Operation here. Search and Destroy, or Search and Probe? We may want to agree on that now. Stealth or Upfront Assault. Kill everything or ignore everything, then get to the Crazen Arris and deal with what is left over after we have the gem or associated information?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian sees no magic on the door, none at all.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“It is only limited by imagination...”_ Melody answers, her expression hidden underneath the cloth.[/SBLOCK]

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Why don't we just knock at the door and you demand the gem to return it to its rightful owner? Sometimes the most simple plans work best.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Turning to Abdiel, Melody asks:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I'm not sure, if anyone has asked this already or if you gave an answer to it by now, which, if so, I must have missed somehow, but... can you sense this jewel now? We should be fairly close, if it is inside this manor. Oh, and what should we look for? How does the jewel look like? I can't recall hearing you speak about that either.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 8, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel listens to Melody's question, and replies, in Seelie:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I'm not sure, if anyone has asked this already or if you gave an answer to it by now, which, if so, I must have missed somehow, but... can you sense this jewel now? We should be fairly close, if it is inside this manor. Oh, and what should we look for? How does the jewel look like? I can't recall hearing you speak about that either.”_



"I cannot sense the jewel yet. You will note that this villa is almost two tree-heights by two tree-heights. If we could enter, and get to the centre, I would most definitely be able to sense it's presence. An alternative, would be to walk around the entire villa, this would have the added benefit of pointing out which part of the villa it is in."

"As to its appearance, I cannot help with that either. I have never seen the Crazan Arris. Every description I have heard of it has been different from every other one. When we are within a branch-length of the Crazan Arris, I will know exactly where it is."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then turns to Mhrazhar and says, in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar, I believe that you should also be sense the presence of the Crazan Arris. Due to the size of this villa, almost two tree-heights by two-tree heights, we should probably split up, and each of us walk around the building in a different direction. This should allow us to determine the presence of the Crazan Arris, without needing to break into the villa unnecessarily if it is not there. What do you think of this plan?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Then we have to rely on your senses to discern its location entirely. Yes, I also think it would be a good idea to walk around the villa. There doesn't seem to be anyone out here, so it should be safe enough.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM:[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Then we have to rely on your senses to discern its location entirely. Yes, I also think it would be a good idea to walk around the villa. There doesn't seem to be anyone out here, so it should be safe enough.”_



[/SBLOCK]**In S/E/HP**[sblock] "Regardless, let's try and keep a low profile and stay hidden while manuevering out here," Zykovian cautioned. "Let's do this, Mhrazhar and I will travel around the one side, the three of you around the other."  [/SBLOCK] [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Rystil[sblock]   Can I sense the Crazen Arris like Abdiel can?  
I am thinking this might be a Preserver and maybe Ecomancer thingy?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Any Mojiin can sense it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*As the two groups stealthily circle around the building, with Zykovian and Mhrazhar going clockwise and the others counterclockwise, after a while, Mhrazhar begins to twitch and his eyes begin to glow red.*

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*You feel a strange sense of peace and love wash over your body, as if a mother was gently cradling you at her bosom and feeding you pap.  Life energy, pure and fresh sweeps through you and leaves you in bliss.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

Rystil and Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]Zykovian watched the Mojiin's eyes light up like those of the eagle Selar.  Nodded to the Mojinn, he commented quietly in High Praetorian, "Well, that's a good sign.  Don't suppose you can pinpoint it's exact location . . . can you?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
No, you can't pinpoint it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]You have skills...   
Maybe I am the one with the web cam. I was just typing that for the OOC portion of my IC post..[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
That's because I am the Master 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar nods to gives a squirelly look (if you can imagine a sepent looking  squirel-like) to Abdiel with something she says and then nods to her. 

He then nods to Zykovian and speaks 
[High Praetorian][sblock]"I will lead - give me a little distance."[/sblock]
He then stealthily travels clockwise around the Glamourer's villa with Zykovian following. The Mojiin Avenger assumes a more feral demanor as the hunt continues for the fairytale gem of Arris.

[Zykovian][sblock]The hunt continues for an undetermined distance along the villa then Mhrazhar stops suddenly, his arms come slowly to his side, and his shoulders seems to visibly slump. The Mojiin inhales deeply and his head tilts back as he seems to be taking a deep breath of fresh, clean air. A soft crimson glow emanates from his barely closed eyes as a single tear runs down the length of his scaley face. Mhrazhar whispers as if trying to speak through constricted lungs "I have never felt something so wonderful is so many years, Zykovian." 

Mhrazha's face clears and you see a desparate and distant longing in his eyes.  "I wish you could feel it, Zykovian. This is why I fight. This is why I love. This is why only Arris matters." His eyes focus and become more alert, his posture returns to normal. "By the green leaves of Arris, I hope this is not a fairytale. We need to tell the others. Get them, I will wait here."

"I cannot sense distance or direction, only love." Mhrazhar smiles affectionately and knowingly, feeling something akin to pity for you, and all non-mojiin who are unable to feel this way.[/sblock]

Rystil[sblock][OOC: How close do I think the Crazan Arris is?  
I did not see Zykovian's question... not quite the Master   I am just inattentive.  ] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Bah. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah.



I am just glad that I had my Tachyon Emitter turned on or I may not have noticed.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

Rystil and Mhrazhar:[sblock][sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "By the green leaves of Arris, I hope this is not a fairytale. We need to tell the others. Get them, I will wait here."



*Zykovian nodded in understanding and circled around the villa heading in the same direction as he and the Mojiin had started (clockwise), hoping to catch the others and bring them to Mhrazhar quickly.*[/sblock]
_**Rystil Only**_[sblock]_'Whoa,'_ Zykovian thought, _'the Crazan Arris is catnip for Mojiin.'_

OOC: Zykovian still has _Expeditious Retreat_ active.  Are there any entrances where Mhrazhar was?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Rystil[sblock][OOC: As I wait I will hide in the darkness and search around as normal (Spot/Listen/Detect Corruption) and look for entrances into the villa at this location... Windows and so on.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*No.  There aren't  There's stained glass windows that you could crash through, but the main entrance is just the front door.  There don't seem to be any others.*

*As for catnip, that's a good analogy.  Pap is another good one, suckling them with life energy *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*No entrances.  Plenty of stained glass windows, but the front door is the only entrance you see.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian brings the others towards Mhrazhar, but as they get even remotely near that side of the villa, Abdiel's eyes start to glow red and he shudders.*

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*You feel a strange sense of peace and love wash over your body, as if a mother was gently cradling you at her bosom and feeding you pap. Life energy, pure and fresh sweeps through you and leaves you in bliss.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "The front door appears to be the only way in without making a ruckus crashing through a window . . . unless the three of you saw anything on your way around the villa," Zykovian commented.  "So, while I didn't see any magic on the front door, that doesn't mean it's not locked.  We have any way to get through that?  Then again . . . it might just be open." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rystil[sblock][OOC: I will take note of where I am in relation to the rest of building so we might be able to triangulate a location and slowly work my way towards to rest of the group.][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“So, you found it then? That's great! Now we only need to find a way inside... what's your plan then? Will you talk with the current 'owner'? Please, keep in mind, that the person living here might not even know that it was stolen.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> (Seelie & Eldish)[SBLOCK]_“So, you found it then? That's great! Now we only need to find a way inside... what's your plan then? Will you talk with the current 'owner'? Please, keep in mind, that the person living here might not even know that it was stolen.”_[/SBLOCK]



Abdiel responds to the group in Seelie, and then in Mojiin[SBLOCK]"I believe that we should talk to the current owner. If she will not listen, then we will need to take the Crazan Arris from her. We must bring this back to Arris where it will do the most good." He pauses for a few moments, takes a deep breath, and continues "I am sad for you that you cannot feel what I am feeling at this moment. An enveloping love and peace. I feel like I am home again, in my mother's embrace."
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "Alright, we'll play this your way, Abdiel.  But I'm not so certain you should be leading the negotiations being all luvvy duvvy . . . it might lead to an irrational action," Zykovian said. "Let's make this a group effort and Abdiel, you join in wherever appropriate."[/sblock]*Zykovian motioned for everyone to head to the front door.  He looked for a bell or ringer to wake up the occupant to let them know they were about to take something from them . . . Zykovian just shook his head.  If a bell wasn't found, he motioned for someone to knock, while he kept an eye out for  dangerous shadows*.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a knocker.  So the group knocks on the double-door, but there is no response.  The door does not appear locked, however.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "Well, maybe they're sleeping or maybe no one is home.  I don't think we're going to stand outside here waiting to find out.  We should head inside and get the gem," Zykovian offered.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jun 9, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Door to Door

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin smiles and steps forward to throw open the double doors. Over his shoulder he remarks in eldish, [sblock] "So long as we are going in openly, lets do it dramaticly!" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*The doors open smoothly, revealing a darkened but still beautiful entry hall, furnished lovingly with large amounts of artwork, sculpture, and design patterns, clearly all from the same hand--someone who also worked on the aesthetics of the inner architecture with great success.  All of it is absolutely fantastic.  Corridors on both sides seem lead to galleries of some sort, while straight ahead there are both a hallway leading somewhere and a grand staircase leading up to the second floor.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK](Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Nice! If I ever own a place like this, I know whom to ask for the furnishing. This is truely beautiful. Try not to hurt this Glamour, okay?”_[/SBLOCK]
Melody remarks, upon seeing the entrance hall. Then she follows the others inside. Turning to Abdiel, she asks:

(Seelie & Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Where to now? Where did you sense its presence?”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "I would agree with Melody, and that we shouldn't compound our crimes," Zykovian said.  "Let's head to were Abdiel and Mhrazhar were able to sense it, notig the point their eyes change to create a point of reference on the gem."  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 9, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[SBLOCK]*Mhrazhar responds to Abdiel's thoughts*
[Mojiin] To Abdiel[sblock]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I am sad for you that you cannot feel what I am feeling at this moment. An enveloping love and peace. I feel like I am home again, in my mother's embrace.



"I said something similar to Zykovian. It has been a long time since I have felt Arris' Touch. I had almost forgotten how wonderful it really was. 

I hope that you are right about all of this, Sister, because a very dissapointed and pissed off Avenger is not a good thing."[/SBLOCK] *Mhrazhar smiles.*

[Mojiiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"I think we should start at the top floors. Predators generally roost high above their territory to observe what is happening and to choose where and when to strike. Vhrys and I can advance up the stairs and let you know when it is clear and then you may follow. If we will need surprise here it is best to ensure that we have the option. We should tread softly in another's lair, especially one who deals in misleading magiks."[/sblock]*Mhrazhar looks to Melody and then to the stairs. He then looks to the rest of the group for confirmation.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar and Melody head up the stairs.  As they reach the top of the flight, suddenly Mhrazhar gasps again.  The nurturing feeling of love is stronger--now Mhrazhar can sense the exact location of the jewel.  It is down the hallway on this floor, through the gilded and beautifully decorated double-doors, and in the room beyond.  He can pinpoint exactly where it is in the room, but without being able to see the room through the closed doors, the sense is not quite as helpful.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 9, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

AbM[sblock]Mhrazhar waves for Melody to halt and waves for the rest of the group to come forward. 

[Do not read the rest of this post - I was rudely interrupted by our Larakese friend.]When they arrive he begins to speak in an excited tone for the first time [Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"I can sense the exact location of the jewel. It is down the hallway on this floor, through the double-doors, and in the room beyond. We should go quickly while we have the element of surprise. I was not able to sense any life forms, but that does not mean that there are not any present.

Do we have reliable transportation off this planet and back to Arris. If we recover the Crazen Arris we will want leave... NOW!!! I also have a feeling that whoever this is will have extensive connections here and we may have to hide from them if we need to wait for transport from the planet, so we may want to think about that for a contigency, as well. I am also afraid that Alire might have a hand in this sometime.

We should look for traps and magic as we approach. Somehow I think that we might not want to trust our eyes here. This seems too easy."[/sblock]*Mhrazhar looks to Melody and Abdiel for confirmation.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Before the rest of the group can come up the stairs to Mhrazhar, the Mojiin feels a sharp pain and then the world seems to spin around him as he falls flat to the ground.*

*Melody sees a Larakese man with narrow slanted eyes, wearing light simple clothes with a martial artist's belt step out of the shadows.*

In Seelie:
[SBLOCK]"Bounty hunters?  You will not hurt Yuri!"[/SBLOCK] he whispers fervently as he steps forward another five feet past the prone Mojiin and strikes twice at Melody before she can react.

[OOC: 
Surprise!
Larakese's Touch Attack 3 + 10 = 13 Hits
Larakese's Opposed Trip Attempt vs Mhrazhar 13 + 10 = 23 vs 7 + 6 = 13 Succeeds
Larakese's Extra Attack 7 + 10 = 17 Hits
Mhrazhar takes 16 Damage
Initiative!
1) Larakese 13 + 10 = 23
2) Melody 16 + 3 = 19
3) Fedowin 12 + 4 = 16
4) Zykovian 14 + 2 = 16
5) Mhrazhar 6 + 1 = 7
6) Abdiel 1 + 2 = 3
Larakese Attacks Melody 1 + 10 = 11 (20 + 6 = 26, not a fumble), 15 + 10 = 25.  Hit
Melody takes 11 Damage (How many HP did she have left?).
Melody's turn if she wasn't knocked out, else Fedowin's turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'Why doesn't anyone just want to talk . . . sigh,'_ Zykovian thought.

OOC: Arrowmind (immediate), draw(free), Move(move to a wall while looking for other opponents - and keeping others between him and the attacker, Fire(standard) [+5, 1d10+3], If no clear shot - Magic Missile. [/sblock]
*In Eldish*[sblock] "Yuri? Sorry, not here for a Yuri!" Zykovian called out, "We're here for a talk . . . why are you attacking us?  Wait - you're the bounty hunter!"[/sblock]*Zykovian concentrated and drew an arrow, then an arrow-like bolt of energy flew from his hand.*[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jun 9, 2005)

fedowin, wounded rowaini

AbM

[sblock]

In rowaini fedowin exclaims [sblock] "Does everyone want to take advantage of this poor thief and her jewel??" [/sblock] He then charges the lone man drawing both blades and cutting in wide circles in an effort to preclude any dodges to either side.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: Uhh... Melody wouldn't really move in the front, but rather follow the others, and I'm not sure how brilliant an idea it is to go upstairs with Mhrazhar alone, whom she can't even communicate with... but I guess, that's a little late now. 

Anyways, I hope the attacker had a little more to hide than just shadows, since those don't help against Darkvision at all. 

Melody normally has 13 hp, the Sacra did 10 damage, then the Praetorian healed... I think 7? So, she should have been at about 10. -1 now, then.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Yeah, I have no idea why he picked for Melody to come, but ah well, this puts her in range for a Colour Spray or two.*

*Anyway, the attacker was hiding along the partially exposed inner wall of the top floor that looks out over the first floor.*

*-1?  Cool then she's still up and kicking.  Let me know her action for this round.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody winces from the pain, as the strike hits her, and then withdraws from the attacker and quickly moves downstairs behind the others and around the corner.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: I just tracked it down, and she was indeed healed 7 points... and Abdiel used his Lay on Hands for 4 points  (1 point wasted ) when they were discussing in the Faith Ward and he suddenly remembered his ability (), so she was actually fully healed... which means, she is at 2 now.

As for a _Color Spray_ or two... I think she has only one or two slots left at all, and currently a 20% arcane spell failure chance because of the chain shirt. No way, she's risking that with 2 hit points. At -1 it would have been an option, of course, since she would be down shortly after, anyways.



> *Anyway, the attacker was hiding along the partially exposed inner wall of the top floor that looks out over the first floor.*




I see. As long as he was actually hidden behind cover, that's fine, he will surely have a good enough Hide skill. Just wanted to make sure, you remember her Darkvision, which is quite handy in shadowy places like this. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Yup, I remembered your Darkvision.  Actually, I was going to put seeing the guy in an SBLOCK only for Melody and Mhrazhar because of Darkvision radius, but I decided to be nice and let everyone see it.  Oh, and no sword.  My fault, I should have mentioned that he strikes unarmed *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody retreats to a safe distance, reaching the base of the stairs and retreating behind her comrades.*

*Fedowin takes the stairs two at a time as he draws both weapons, but he cannot attack, as he takes the turns in the staircase.*

*Zykovian shoots forth a bolt of azure energy at the Larakese man, striking him in the side and causing him to wince in pain.*

[OOC:
Larakese takes 4 Damage
Mhrazhar's Turn!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: I just figured, the guy is like a ninja with a sword. LOL  Damage is lethal?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Not your fault at all.  I guess he did give the ninja vibe a bit.  He's more of a guardian guy at the moment, for this 'Yuri' whoever she is.  Damage is nonlethal *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: Yuri could also be male (russian name, I think, as opposed to the japanese (?) female name). That was my immediate guess, too, that Yuri is a male. Guess, I was wrong there, then... [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
*Yeah, I actually do know a Russian guy named Yuri.  In this case, its a Japanese word for a flower, so I figured it would be a cool Larakese girl name .*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 10, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger, HP:4*

AbM[sblock]*Dragon*
*AC: *11 [10 base, +1 Dex]
*Touch AC:* 11, Flat-footed AC: 10

*Attack:* +6 Claw d8+4 x2
*Full Attack: *+6 Claw d8 x2, +6 Claw d8+4 x2, +4 Bite 2d6+2 x2, +4 Tailslap d10+2

Mhrazhar unleashes a serpentine roar in rage as his humanoid form, clothes and all, shifts to that of an enraged dragon complete with spines, horns and sharp pointy teeth. The dark blue-lavender scales with sparse crimson highlights that can seem as flecks of blood shine as he clambers up to engage the Larakese Monk.

[OOC:Changing form and standing up.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*As Mhrazhar begins to rise, the Larakese man quickly thrusts his open palm at the dragon's temple, knocking the Mojiin unconscious.*

*In anger at his sister's defeat, Abdiel heads up the stairs to aid Fedowin, unable to make an attack this round just like his Rowaini comrade.*

*The Larakese man sweeps his foot in a circle sweep, tripping both of his two assailants at once.*

[OOC: 
AoO Attack Roll 2 + 15 = 17, Hits.
Mhrazhar takes 6 more Nonlethal Damage and is knocked out
Larakese Touch Attack on Fedowin 10 + 9 = 19, Hit
Larakese Trip Attempt vs Fedowin 14 + 6 = 20 vs 12 + 4 = 16
Larakese Follow-Up vs Fedowin 8 + 15 = 23, Hit
Fedowin takes 8 Damage.
Larakese Touch Attack on Abdiel 2 + 11 = 13, Hit
Larakese Trip Attempt vs Abdiel 7 + 6 = 13 vs 9 + 3 = 12
Larakese Follow-Up vs Abdiel 3 + 15 = 18, Hit
Abdiel takes 3 Damage.
Melody's Turn!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]Melody says to Zykovian, her voice not much more than a whisper:

(Eldish, but only Zykovian should be able to hear her)
[SBLOCK]_“No way we can defeat him! He will just knock us all out. I can barely stand now, after he hit me once. I can't do anything against him and I'm surely not waiting here for my turn. I'm out, I'll stay in the vincinity for a while and then head back to the tavern.”_[/SBLOCK]

Afterwards she heads for the exit...[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: I suppose it's reasonable to figure, that the Larakese is too high level to be much affected by _Color Spray_ (maybe one round of stun, possibly not even that; that's simply not worth the risk to get close enough to actually use it without also affecting the others).

Melody is here to help the Mojiin, but not to risk her life for them. She is not the most brave person. 

The next rounds:
She will leave the compound quickly and head outside to the street, there she will change her clothing to look unsuspicious, more like someone who is supposed to walk around there in the Noble's Ward, and just find a spot in a safe distance, from where she can see the gate, for now.

Good night. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
*G'night, Thanee.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 10, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *In anger at his sister's defeat, Abdiel heads up the stairs to aid Fedowin, unable to make an attack this round just like his Rowaini comrade.*
> 
> [OOC
> Larakese Touch Attack on Abdiel 2 + 11 = 13, Hit
> Larakese Trip Attempt vs Abdiel 7 + 6 = 13 vs 9 + 3 = 12












*OOC:*


 I guess I got back just a little too late. I was thinking that Abdiel would have converted his last 1st level spell to summon a Wolf to attack the martial artist - to try and trip him right back. I guess he will have to do that next round.






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Oops!  Mea culpa!  Fortunately, you can cast just as well while prone (just remember to do it on the defensive) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM: [SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“No way we can defeat him! He will just knock us all out. I can barely stand now, after he hit me once. I can't do anything against him and I'm surely not waiting here for my turn. I'm out, I'll stay in the vicinity for a while and then head back to the tavern.”_



“We defeat him by being logical, not running . . . ,”  Zykovian called after Melody his voice quiet and fading.  More to himself than anyone, he continued his lesson.  "He's a monk, stay ranged . . . take away his advantages . . . make him come to you." [/SBLOCK]
*Rystil Only*[sblock]_ ‘Only a couple hours ago I was standing over her keeping her alive and she runs now . . . Dang!’_ Zykovian thought.  Zykovian braced himself trying to get a firing solution without sacrificing himself. 

OOC:  If he can’t get a solution and take a shot, then he’ll _Shield_ up.  Hopefully  Expeditious retreat is still active.  [/sblock]
*In Seelie*[sblock] “Sorry, bounty hunter, I’m gonna have to put you down,”  Zykovian called out.  “Can’t have you helping a thief kill a world . . . can’t have it.”  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
In Seelie[SBLOCK]
"You are the bounty hunter, not I.  And I do not care if she is a thief.  I promised to guard Yuri before I learned about this, and I do not go back on my word."[/SBLOCK]

*Melody runs out of the building completely.*

*Fedowin rolls to his feet, foiling the Larakese man's attempt to trip him, as he makes a single attack defensively, failing to connect but protecting himself in the process, hoping that endurance will win the day for him in this fight as Zykovian provides ranged support from below.*

*Despite the cover provided by the half-wall along the outside of the second floor, Zykovian shoots an arrow at the Larakese man.  It seems like it will be a fatal blow until the other man manages to bend himself over backwards and take a grazing blow across the face instead of a shot through the skull.  Fortunately, he seems to have trained more for trips and grapples and thus does not know how to deflect ranged shots as many martial artists can.*

*Meanwhile, Abdiel takes the advantage to summon a wolf on the defensive, succeeding at positioning the wolf in a flanking position as it makes a tripping bite attack, but misses.*

*The assailant tries to strike Fedowin twice, but only hits once.*
[OOC: 
AoO to trip 9 + 14 = 23
Opposed Trip 4 + 6 = 10 vs 16 + 4 = 20, fails.
Fedowin's Attack on the Defensive 13 + 3 = 16
Zykovian's Attack 20 + 4 = 24 (How do you keep jinxing my dice? ) Threat
Confirmation 17 + 4 = 21, fail.
Larakese guy takes 11 Damage.
Wolf's Attack 14 + 5 = 19, miss.
Larakese's Attack Rolls 6 + 8 = 14, 13 + 8 = 21, one hit.
Fedowin takes 5 Subdual Damage.
Fedowin's turn again.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini punching bag

[sblock]

Fedowin sways from the monks blow, realizing he doesn't have much left in him he takes advantage of the distractions of the wolf and the arrows whizzing past to try and finish the fight with two lighting fast cuts of his blades.

[/sblock]

rystil

[sblock]
I'm not sure how many hitpoints I have left but it's gotta be close, so I'm going for the full attack action and swinging with both hands. One more hit is sure to put me out. I should be +7/+6 from the flanking bonus I think. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Thanks to the wolf distraction, Fedowin's first attack comes in and pierces the Larakese man's shoulder, though he is able to react fast enough to dodge the second attack.*

[OOC:
Fedowin's Attacks 16 + 7 = 23, 9 + 6 = 15, One Hit.
Larakese Takes 7 Damage!
Zykovian's Turn!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Seelie*[sblock] "Bounty hunter who protects . . . hmmm, the thief hired bounty hunter to protect herself from the bounty hunters after the gem," Zykovian mused.[/sblock]*Zykovian took careful aim and fired again at the bounty hunter.*

Rystil Only[sblock]OOC: Maintain Position. Draw, aim and fire at the bounty hunter.  Using move action to listen and spot.  If he darts out of the way so I can't shoot.  _Shield _ spell  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian shoots with his bow and misses.*

[OOC:
Zykovian's attack 7 + 4 = 11, Miss.
Abdiel and Wolf's Turns]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*As Melody rushes out towards the gate, she notices another Rowaini girl, sitting against the inside of the fence and swivelling her feet about rhythmically in boredom as she waits.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*From the ground, Abdiel swivels his head to the side, shooting a rippling cone of Sonic energy, too low for the ear to hear, outward at the Larakese man, who dodges it completely.*

*The wolf quickly snarls and bites at the recovering martial artist, ripping off some flesh but unable to trip him to the ground.*

*The Larakese man cries out in anguish in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Yuri...I have failed you..."[/SBLOCK]
*Then he rushes away from the wolf, dodging another bite and making a long jump off the upper level and past Zykovian, running out into the night.*

[OOC:
Reflex Save 4 + 12 = 16, Success
Wolf's Bite 16 + 5 = 21, Hit.
Larakese Guy takes 9 Damage
Wolf's AoO 7 + 5 = 12, Miss
Combat adjourned (unless you want to chase him)  Victory!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian watched the bounty hunter dart away, following him with the a drawn arrow.  When it wasn't a ruse, Zykovian followed to the doorway, arrow still drawn and ready to fire*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]Zykovian will move to the outer door to get a shot . . . or just ensure that the bounty hunter wouldn't take a cheap shot a Melody[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jun 10, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin drops to the ground in a release of tension and exhaustion. He rubs gingerly at the places where he was pummeled by the monk. He digs a green potion out of his belt pouch and downs it quickly.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian doesn't see either the martial artist or Melody from his vantage at the door.  At least she is safe, so he can turn his attention back to the Jewel...or healing Mhrazhar.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Seeing nothing . . . not surprising since he couldn't see in the dark, Zykovian  was tempted to call out to Melody to let her know it was safe, and to remind her about her healing potions.  He decided against it . . . there were still injured and danger around.  He moved to the stairs checking on possible threats.*

*In Eldish/ Seelie*[sblock] "Is everyone okay up here?" Zykovian asked, looking and listening for trouble.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
*There don't seem to be any other threats in the area, unless perhaps another is hidden.  But how many Larakese Martial Artists would you hide in the shadows of your house anyway?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Seemingly not taking notice, but watching the girl for any signs of dangers, Melody continues through the gate and takes up a position outside (as described above).

OOC: If she notices the man fleeing outside, she will try to get back to the others; if not, or if so but she can't best the fence (unless the gate closes reaaally slow), she will stay there for now. If she goes back inside, she will first change her clothing back appropriately.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The girl isn't doing anything dangerous--just sitting there.  Melody takes her position as planned, but she doesn't notice the man running out, due to the radius of her Darkvision ending before reaching the door, and the actions the Larakese man took after fleeing (which I won't mention )*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian will check on the status of the others (other than Melody, obviously), then set up a position upstairs to target into the next room . . . and listen.*

*In S/E/HP*[sblock] "Let's move, times limited, let's go,"  Zykovian implored, quietly. "Heal up if you've got them and let's get that gem."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 10, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will look around once he is at the top of the stairs. Does he feel the presence of the Crazan Arris?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Melody looks for a place to sit down and watch the surroundings, best hidden from that girl she noticed earlier; with the change in appearance thanks to her clothing change (the chain shirt will be hidden underneath now) and the cowl she used to hide her face and hair, she's feeling safe for now.

There she will wait about fifteen minutes before heading back to the tavern.


OOC: Checked back on the combat, and wanted to point out two errors you did there... you forgot the Improved Trip follow-up attack, when he knocked Fedowin and Abdiel prone ; and summon spells have a 1 round casting time, they don't work immediately... Abdiel's spell could and probably would also have been interrupted pretty easily. Doesn't really matter now, just FYI.  And purely out of curiosity... am I right in my guess, that the guy was/is a 5th-6th level rogue/monk hybrid?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Yes, he can pinpoint it exactly--inside that room with the double-doors, though the exact direction is somewhat meaningless until you enter the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: I know I forgot the Improved Trip follow-ups, but I had thought that I edited them back in.  Maybe I didn't  Oops .  As for summoning, I had thought that it was a full-round casting time, but then someone recently on the boards told me I was wrong and it was just a full-round action.  I'm glad to know I was correct originally, and I'll go back to using the method I had been using before )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian notices that everyone is still conscious and ready to continue except Mhrazhar, who needs healing.  As for the door, Zykovian does not hear anything on the other side.  If anyone is in there, they are not making any sounds loud enough to make it through the stout door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 13, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel stops just outside the double doors leading further into the villa. He turns to everyone and says in Seelie: [SBLOCK]"Does anyone have any way of healing those that have fallen? I am completely out of healing for today." He then pauses a few seconds, a look of bliss coming across his face "The Crazan Arris is just through this door, less than one branch-length away. We should enter soon or else the occupants will have a lot of time to prepare."[/SBLOCK] Abdiel then pauses waiting to see if anyone will follow him through the doors.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> (OOC: I know I forgot the Improved Trip follow-ups, but I had thought that I edited them back in.  Maybe I didn't.




Actually it seems you did, must have missed that somehow. My bad! 

I just noticed, that when Fedowin got back on his feet, you tried to trip him with the AoO. That should not be possible, because the AoO is resolved before the provoking action, so Fedowin is still prone at that point and obviously cannot be tripped... at least it won't do anything, since he would just stand up afterwards.  Of course, there are DMs, who say, that the AoO is done during the action and so it is possible to trip someone with the AoO provoked by standing up, but I would rather not recommend that. 



> As for summoning, I had thought that it was a full-round casting time, but then someone recently on the boards told me I was wrong and it was just a full-round action.




A 1 round casting time is also a full-round action , but it continues out of turn until next round.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]


> Actually it seems you did, must have missed that somehow. My bad!



No worries   My fault for forgetting them originally.


> A 1 round casting time is also a full-round action , but it continues out of turn until next round.



That is exactly what I originally thought, so now I can go back to requiring that--Thanks! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Melody*

AbM:

[SBLOCK]OOC: You should probably label the posts differently, since Melody isn't around currently and wouldn't know a thing about what's going on inside (hey, she already got killed almost twice this day and she is no battle-hardened adventurer (yet ))... maybe AbMM or even AbMMM, since Mhrazhar is unconscious and thus won't notice much either. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM (and Melody)[sblock]*Zykovian reached into his pocket and removed a potion of healing and administered it to Mhrazhar.  As soon as he was up and moving, Zykovian said in High Praetorian . . .*[sblock] "Rise, warrior, your fight is not yet finished this day."[/sblock]*In Seelie/Eldish*[sblock] "Let's go then,"  Zykovian replied[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
*About a minute after Zykovian fed Mhrazhar the potion, the Mojiin awakens, ready to continue the hunt.*

(OOC:
Mhrazhar recovers 7 lethal (and thus 7 nonlethal) damage.
Mhrazhar awakens after 8 rounds)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
*I have had rules-lawyers in my games on both sides of the Trip debate, and I like the anti-twinkishness of the "trip AoO doesn't retrip" reading, but I have as yet been unable to reconcile it with the fact that I prefer AoOs for spellcasting to be able to disrupt the spell because they go off as the action is being attempted but before its completion.  Find me some way to keep both without being inconsistent, and I can certainly agree to play it that way from now on *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbMM[sblock]*Zykovian resumed his position outside the door while waiting on Mhrazhar to recover, listening.*
*In S/E/HP*[sblock] “I would suggest Fedowin and Mhrazhar up front, followed by Abdiel, then me,”  Zykovian suggested. "Let's get those doors open and get us a gem." [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 14, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “I would suggest Fedowin and Mhrazhar up front, followed by Abdiel, then me. Let's get those doors open and get us a gem."



In Seelie and Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"I agree that Fedowin and Mhrazhar should be upfront, with Zykovian and myself in the back row. So let us go in."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP: 5*

AbMM[sblock]As Mhrazhar slowly becomes conscious he shifts back to his humanoid form. Blue-Lavender scales covered with 2 huge crimson splotched bruises that shift to an olive green robe. The Mojiin slowly gets up favoring his left ribs and speaks to Zykovian
[High Praetorian][sblock]"Yes, The hunt is still on." and you here him whisper to self "Note to self - Larakese monks must die."  [/sblock]He clears his throat and says
[High Praetorian and Mojiin][sblock]"I, as I am sure that Abdiel can as well, sense the exact location of the jewel. It is down the hallway on this floor, through the double-doors, and in the room beyond. I think that any element of surprise we had is now gone.   

We should look for traps and magic as we approach. Somehow I think that we might not want to trust our eyes here."[/sblock] Having said that he walks carefully forward towards the left side of the double doors, looks around carefully, and seems to be looking for something specific. Concern crosses his face as he looks about

Rystil[sblock][OOC: I Spot/Listen and Detect Corruption at the door and I look to Melody (to see if she can check out the door and noticing that she is not present...).][/sblock]

[High Praetorian and Mojiin][sblock]"Where's Vhrys?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar senses a lingering aura of corruption coming from within the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbMM[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock] "Vhrys fled when the fight with the monk was too intense,"  Zykovian explained.  "It's understandable - she's been through a lot today, and the day is not yet done."

"Are you opening the door?  I've got you covered."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger: HP: 5/20*

AbM&M[sblock]Mhrazhar waves for Abdiel to approach and then speaks
[High Praetorian and Mojiin][sblock]"Are we going to wait for, Vhrys? If one of their minions is this tough, we will need the whole pack, and surprise, to take the Crazan, and we've already lost surprise.

There is a lingering aura of Corruption in the room, which means that the Taij has most likely left..."[/sblock]Annoyed, he lets that thought trail off...

Rystil[sblock][OOC: Can I still detect the Crazan Arris? 

If they say that we will not wait for her I will take my place by the door and get ready to open it. I will open it and if there is no immediate threat I will Spot/Listen/Detect and then enter carefully, looking for exits and signs of egress. If there is someone in there that needs to be crushed I will charge.][/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM&M[sblock]In High Praetorian[sblock] "No Mhrazhar, Vhrys left, we're on our own,"  Zykovian said.  "If she comes back we will welcome her . . . but we have waited long enough."[/sblock]*Zykovian nocked an arrow and raised the bow to the door, waiting for it to open.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

AbM&M:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar opens the door, revealing a room completely covered in nonmagical darkness due to the lights having been put out.*

For Those With Darkvision:
[SBLOCK]
You see a beautiful bedroom, which would probably be more beautiful if it weren't all in black-and-white.  There is a matching set of stylish furnishings around the room, including a large gilded mirror and a stately armoire.  There is also an expansive closet off to the side of the bedroom--large enough that your Darkvision does not penetrate to the back--no surprise given that this is a fashion-designer's home.  At the back of the room is a big, extra-comfy-looking bed with soft fluffy pillows and some clothes and lingerie scattered across the floor at its foot, and, more importantly, two incredibly gorgeous naked women, sleeping in each other's arms.  Apparently, the Larakese bodyguard had been both too-polite and cocky in failing to awaken his client when he heard the intruders.*
[/SBLOCK]

For Our Mojiin Friends:
[SBLOCK]
*One of the two piles of clothes contains the Crazan Arris.  Even if you were blind--and you aren't because you both have Darkvision--you could feel your way to the jewel from here purely by instinct and the pull of the energy.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

ABM&M[sblock]*Zykovian sighed lightly, and shook his head.  He squinted . . . trying to see into the darkness beyond.*
*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'I really should complete my training,'_ Zykovian thought._  'Second tier arcanists have no need to squint into darkness . . . but I do.'_ OOC: Zykovian had a light spell ready to drop on an arrow and fire into the room, if necessary.  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin heals 6 damage and 6 nonlethal damage.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 15, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM&M:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For Those With Darkvision:
> [SBLOCK]
> You see a beautiful bedroom, which would probably be more beautiful if it weren't all in black-and-white.  There is a matching set of stylish furnishings around the room, including a large gilded mirror and a stately armoire.  There is also an expansive closet off to the side of the bedroom--large enough that your Darkvision does not penetrate to the back--no surprise given that this is a fashion-designer's home.  At the back of the room is a big, extra-comfy-looking bed with soft fluffy pillows and some clothes and lingerie scattered across the floor at its foot, and, more importantly, two incredibly gorgeous naked women, sleeping in each other's arms.  Apparently, the Larakese bodyguard had been both too-polite and cocky in failing to awaken his client when he heard the intruders.*
> [/SBLOCK]
> ...



Abdiel motions for the others to stay where they are and cover him. He will sneak into the room, and take the Crazan Arris out of the pile of clothes where it lies. He will then exit the room and close the doors behind him. He will then suggest that the entire group leave the premises.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

Molpe--Yes, Really Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe hears a creaking sound in the darkness and her eyes shoot open as she looks up in the pitch-black room to see the door open and the sinister silhouette of another of the dragon-monsters that had attacked her this morning sneaking towards the bed. She only has time for one quick action before the creature is upon the two naked and vulnerable women with its sharp and deadly claws.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avegner*

AbM&M[sblock]Mhrazhar will accompnay Abdiel to cover her. He stalks along with her, keeping himself between the bed and the Crazan Arris thinking to himself "This is too easy."

Rystil[sblock][OOC: I will Spot/Listen and Detect. I am really cursious as to which way the Taij went. Tan I tell its possible direction of egress or specific places that it has touched?][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]"Hun?" Molpe whispers urgently but she doesn't wait for him to reply as she softly begins to hum a song. 









*OOC:*


 I imagine she has time for two actions since talking is a free action.   Her other action is that sound orb spell that is on the sblocked character sheet in the OOC area from a week ago. 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Agreed, talking is free.  Targetting the dragon-monster-thing, right?  She can still see it thanks to low-light vision and the light outside of the room from the open door (the lights in the room are off)--though if it comes much closer to her, it will be outside of the light.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe:
> *Agreed, talking is free.  Targetting the dragon-monster-thing, right?  She can still see it thanks to low-light vision and the light outside of the room from the open door (the lights in the room are off)--though if it comes much closer to her, it will be outside of the light.*



Aye the Dragon Monster thing.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

AbMM:
[SBLOCK]
For Darkvision lovers:
[SBLOCK]
*As Mhrazhar advances into the room with Abdiel, one of the two sleeping figures eyes pop open, and she releases a burst of malevolent sonic energy that slams into the Mojiin, dealing minor damage thanks to Abdiel's resistance to such attacks.*
[/SBLOCK]

*Everyone else hears a shriek of malevolent sonic energy.*
(OOC:
Abdiel takes 2 Sonic Damage)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The orb of sonic energy shoots forth and strikes the stalking dragon directly, dealing it a concussive blow. It also appears to be wounded already from bludgeoning unarmed attacks, so it might be defeated soon. Meanwhile, a second dragon advances into the room with fresh dripping blood over its scales, probably from a recent fight. Looking around, Glamour is still asleep but Wei-Han and his clothes are both gone.*

(OOC:
Dragon takes 2 Sonic Damage!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 17, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]If I am close enough I will (5' Step?) full attack Ms. Malevolent-Sonic-Orb-Emiitter. It looks like she wants a good beating...   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> MolpeOOCragon takes 2 Sonic Damage!)



As a 3rd level caster?  Oh bloody great and how did Wei-Han get away from Molpe without her hearing/Seeing/Feeling it?  :\ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Not close enough--you'd have to charge her and leap on the bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Based on her Spellcraft, Molpe thinks that her spell was a bit weaker than average in combination with the dragon she attacked having a very minor sonic resistance.  Perhaps the other dragon, which is coloured differently, will be more susceptible--and it also seems ready to collapse after another blow.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe:
> 
> *Based on her Spellcraft, Molpe thinks that her spell was a bit weaker than average in combination with the dragon she attacked having a very minor sonic resistance.  Perhaps the other dragon, which is coloured differently, will be more susceptible--and it also seems ready to collapse after another blow.*



Oh bloody great and how did Wei-Han get away from Molpe without her hearing/Seeing/Feeling it?  (Asking Again. Night
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The Wei-Han factor is unclear.  Apparently he slipped out quietly and carefully so as not to disturb you.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe:
> 
> *The Wei-Han factor is unclear.  Apparently he slipped out quietly and carefully so as not to disturb you.*



Hmmmm... I smell metagaming.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 17, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP: 5*

ABM&M[sblock]Mhrazhar hisses in [High Praetorian][sblock]"Sonic Orb emitting Caster on the bed."[/sblock]
To my Darkvision Peeps[sblock]and charges Sonic Orb Emitting Babe on the bed, lashing out with a fierce rage.[/sblock] Rystil[sblock]I'll try to position myself so as to ensure that Abdiel has cover from me.... 

and down I go again...     <fingers crossed/>[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2005)

AbM&M:
[SBLOCK]
Darkvision:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar charges at the completely naked girl, but she dodges his strike deftly, jiggling as she moves out of the way.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The highly-injured dragon creature that Molpe did not attack with her orb barks out something that she cannot understand and then charges forward, leaping onto the bed to deliver a deadly claw strike, and it is all Molpe can do to twist out of the way, jiggling as she dodges deftly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock]"Focus on the target! Get the gem and let's go,"  Zykovian called out.[/sblock]*Zykovian called out in High Praetorian, then spoke arcane words*

**Rystil Only**[sblock] OOC: Immediate action (Arrow Mind), move out of the doorway (staying in the hall), standard action (Light spell on drawn Arrow)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 18, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel ignores the attack, and reaches for the Crazan Arris. Once he has it, he will then see what is happening in the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*The fastest way to get the Crazan Arris is to just pick up the entire pile of clothes and such which contains it.  Second fastest is to use your claws to rip through the fabric until you touch the gem and then grab it.  Slowest is to root through everything until you get the gem, dealing with sorting the clothes and possible secret compartments, etc.  Let me know which one you choose.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP: 5/20*

AbM&M[sblock]Those with Darkvision [sblock]*Mhrazhar's eyes are aflame with the wrath of a a million  innocent deaths, and the dessicated and rotted floura and fauna of Arris. He thrusts a hand pointing to the door and says to Abdiel:*[/sblock][Mojiin][sblock]Leave and do not wait!![/sblock]Rystil[sblock][OOC: Once Abdiel is out I will strategically retreat and hide behind the door incase they decide to pursue, and I will motion to the rest of the party to retreat with Abdiel in the lead and I will try to cover them. They can retreat and then they can cover my retreat type dance. I do not want to tango if I do not have to (because of very low hitpoints). One sonic blast and I am done for the combat and that will force them to fight. If it means between the difference of them escaping or not I will 'sacrifice' myself so they can escape.][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 19, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbMM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel looks at the pile of clothing and decides that it will take too long to try to extract the Crazan Arris while in the room. So, he picks up the entire pile of clothes, walks out of the room and down the stairs. Once in the foyer, he will pick through the clothes to take the Crazan Arris, and then leave the villa.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2005)

RA: [sblock]I have no idea what's going on and what I'm suppose to read...  I think it's obvious that we are fighting each other now but I don't want to read anything that doesn't say Molpe till I'm told to do so.  Sorry.  

Also don't forget about the fortitude check on the spell from last round.  (She also has spell focus so the DC is the same as her enchantments.) 

I'll try to be back tomorrow for another update.  

Also what's Glamour doing?  Is she asleep or did she disappear also? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No worries.  There's an injured dragon-thing (not the sonic resistant one) standing next to Molpe who tried to attack her and it is her turn.  

No Fort save on Lesser Orb of Sound--you're probably thinking of the 4th-level version.

Glamour is asleep, cuddling next to Molpe in a deep slumber.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 20, 2005)

Fedowin

All but Melody (I think)

[sblock]
At the ruckus eminating from the room, Fedowin rolls in, sword in his left hand and looking for trouble.
[/sblock]

rystil
[sblock]
What kind of light sources are available to me? And have I spotted anything small and valuble worth tucking into a pocket while we are here?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian will be casting a light spell on an arrow just before you enter, but as for now, you just have minor illumination into the deep room from the lights in the hallway (the room is unlighted).  As for little valuable things, there are quite a lot of them here in the rooms and galleries, but you guys have really seen the hallways so far.  I'll let you know when you pass something valuable *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*As Melody stands a silent vigil, she notices an indistinct figure, probably the girl who was sitting on the inside of the fence, open the gate, allowing three others to enter.  Melody knows that the gate stays open for a bit every time someone opens it, so she has a chance to slip in if she wants.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: Do the girls look like the ones we fought in the alley?

Melody waits for a moment, while changing her outfit back to the fully concealing suit, after she has quaffed her _cure light wounds potion_. The new arrivals could only mean more trouble and while her companions have probably been caught by now, since Zykovian or anyone else didn't come out to notice her as she had thought they would, the girls in the alley tried to kill them, which, while it really is against all her reason, is something Melody needs to warn her companions about, if at all possible.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Four is the right number counting the three survivors from the alley and the one that Fedowin claims he fought that took the bodies.  They also seem to be the right size and body shape from Melody's vantage point, including the one with protruding cat ears.*

*Melody recovers 8 hp!*

*Melody follows the four figures, slipping silently through the gate just before it closes, with her fully concealing suit in place, moving quietly and hiding as she reenters the villa complex.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Melody heads to where they had fought earlier, looking for clues, always on the alert and sneaking in the dark, making use of her darkvision and staying away from potential hiding places. She also stops to listen often, trying to avoid the Thorn Roses (or was it Rose Thorns?), if possible. If she doesn't find anything there, she goes to the door, they were heading for earlier.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 22, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries.  There's an injured dragon-thing (not the sonic resistant one) standing next to Molpe who tried to attack her and it is her turn.




That's all they've done since then?  No movements?  Am I suppose to read these other posts or not?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No Fort save on Lesser Orb of Sound--you're probably thinking of the 4th-level version.




Well I don't have my books so I cannot check myself but I really blew it by taking the spell focus I didn't I...  Cause there wasn't a single reason to take that feat till 6th level. (at least) :\







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Glamour is asleep, cuddling next to Molpe in a deep slumber.



  Okay...  I don't understand how someone can sleep through sonic attacks does this mean that someone in the distance cannot hear this orb of sound spell?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
You should only be reading the Molpe posts, like you are.  That's perfect.  Its your turn to cast again--you had surprise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]


> does this mean that someone in the distance cannot hear this orb of sound spell?



They can hear it, but it isn't blaringly loud.  Unfortunately, with the penalty for being asleep and no ranks, Glamour didn't hear.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]Seeing the less than desired results of her sonic orb Molpe begins singing a different melody. 









*OOC:*


 Cast Magic Missile at the same target as her previous spell.  Cast defensively or what ever is needed to avoid an AoO if possible. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Just making sure--Attacking the one in the back who hasn't done any attacks and not the one that's up next to you and doing claw attacks, right?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe:
> *Just making sure--Attacking the one in the back who hasn't done any attacks and not the one that's up next to you and doing claw attacks, right?*



Oh I thought it was reversed.  That the damaged one hadn't stuck at her.  Attack the closes one. (The one with five hit points.   HP in subject lines...  Not very smart ya know.)

Also add this to her actions. (In the "commonish" tongue that I can't remember the name of at the moment.)

"Where is Wei-Han!!!  What did you do to him?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Streaking blue motes of force shoot forth from Molpe and strike the draconic monster, knocking it unconscious.*

(OOC:
The Magic Missiles deal 8 damage.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Ab&Mh:
[SBLOCK]
*The naked assailant steps back and shoots forth two motes of force of indistinguishable colour in the darkness, slamming into Mhrazhar and knocking him back into the darkness.*

*Abdiel reaches forward and grabs the pile of clothes and such that has the Crazan Arris and then retreats to the doorway.*

(OOC:
Mhrazhar takes 8 damage.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe:*Streaking blue motes of force shoot forth from Molpe and strike the draconic monster, knocking it unconscious.*(OOC:The Magic Missiles deal 8 damage.)



Yay!  Do I see any actions?  Do they try to attack her?  (I would imagine they all had their actions in long before I.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

All But M&M:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian and Fedowin watch, Abdiel retreats into the light holding a pile of clothes and women's lingerie, with a half-fallen brassiere dangling back over the Mojiin's shoulder.*

*Zykovian nocks an arrow and calls forth upon it a magical light, and Fedowin snatches the arrow and tumbles into the room, lighting it up for all to see.*

*You see a beautiful bedroom with a stylish and beautiful red, white, and pink colour-scheme and a heart and flower motif. There is a matching set of stylish furnishings around the room, including a large gilded mirror and a stately armoire. There is also an expansive closet off to the side of the bedroom, a whole other room in and of itself filled with hundreds of beautiful gowns, outfits, and girl's clothes for all occasions--no surprise given that this is a fashion-designer's home. At the back of the room is a big, extra-comfy-looking bed with soft fluffy pillows and some clothes and lingerie scattered across the floor at its foot, and, more importantly, two incredibly gorgeous naked women, one of whom is asleep, with dark black hair and voluptuous Rowaini features like Melody, and the other of which is awake up on the bed, standing fully nude and totally unharmed over the fallen body of Mhrazhar, her breasts heaving in exertion. You notice right away that the second girl has distinctive nymph features, like the pointy ears and otherworldly beauty, and her hair is the same distinctive colour of blue to mark her as the murderous Amaranthian thief of the Crazan Arris--Yuri.  With no escape from the room save the blocked door, she looks a bit frightened--like a cornered rat who has finally been trapped.*

*Her full lips set firmly in anger as she asks, in Eldish*
[SBLOCK]
"Where is Wei-Han!!! What did you do to him?" 
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC:

Mhrazhar stabilises.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The sonic-resistant dragon reaches forward and grabs the pile of Molpe and Glamour's clothes at the foot of the bed and retreats to the room's entrance.*

*Then, suddenly, someone thrusts a light into the room--probably hoping to see Molpe to make her a better target, but also giving her full vision of the situation thanks to her excellent nightvision.  A man who reminds Molpe of the Rowaini sailors she met on the way to Eldiz has come into the room carrying the light source, which is an arrow with light magic on it, and a blue-haired man with a bow waits menacingly in the hallway.  Other than that, the sonic-resistant dragon makes the last of the band of burglars.  They spent so much of their time working on the light, however, that it leaves Molpe free to retaliate again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

All But M&M:[SBLOCK]In Eldish*[SBLOCK]







			
				Crazan Arris Thief said:
			
		

> "Where is Wei-Han!!! What did you do to him?"



"I'm guessing you mean your monk bodyguard . . . we did nothing - he attacked us then ran off, crying,"  Zykovian explained.  "We're done here, we'll be leaving - unless you insist on attacking some more." [/SBLOCK]
**Rystil Only**[sblock]Zykovian will fire if the blue hair attacks again - really nice shade of blue, though.  Arrowmind is active.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm guessing you mean your monk bodyguard . . . we did nothing - he attacked us then ran off, crying," the archer explained, nocking an arrow menacingly and aiming for Molpe's naked flesh, "We're done here, we'll be leaving - unless you insist on attacking some more." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]“First, If Wei-Han attacked you he had a good reason and I would imagine breaking into someone else's house is reason enough to defend oneself but I want Glamour's and my clothes, you perverts.” Molpe says rather annoyed at the whole thing, “I wouldn't mind an explanation either...  Why break into an house to steal clothes?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

All But M&M:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuri decides to change tactics, seeing that her opponents were willing to fight in the arena of words--a Nymph's specialty.*

"First, If Wei-Han attacked you he had a good reason and I would imagine breaking into someone else's house is reason enough to defend oneself but I want Glamour's and my clothes, you perverts,” Yuri says, sounding annoyed now, “I wouldn't mind an explanation either... Why break into an house to steal clothes?” 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

All But M&M:[SBLOCK]







			
				Crazan Arris Thief said:
			
		

> "First, If Wei-Han attacked you he had a good reason and I would imagine breaking into someone else's house is reason enough to defend oneself but I want Glamour's and my clothes, you perverts,” Yuri says, sounding annoyed now, “I wouldn't mind an explanation either... Why break into an house to steal clothes?”



"You'll get your clothes, they will be downstairs at the frint door after we leave. We're not thieves . . . well we are thieves, but we're not taking anything that's not ours*," Zykovian explained.  "What is there to explain?  It should all be obvious to you.  You stole something and we're returning it to its rightful owner."

* - Firefly reference - "The Train Job"  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You'll get your clothes, they will be downstairs at the front door after we leave. We're not thieves . . . well we are thieves, but we're not taking anything that's not ours," the archer spits at Molpe, "What is there to explain? It should all be obvious to you. You stole something and we're returning it to its rightful owner."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

AbM&M:[SBLOCK]Abdiel continues out of the room. Once he is in the hallway, he paws through the clothes looking for the Crazan Arris. He will be careful not to damage the clothing. Once he has it, he will call into the room and say (in Seelie) [SBLOCK]"I have it, we can leave now."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel roots around in the clothes, feeling the ineffable bliss of the jewel's life energy in combination with the soft supernaturally silky pleasure of the lingerie, but he can't get to the Crazan Arris without cutting some of the fabric--it seems to have been cleverly sewn into the material to keep anyone from finding it if they frisked her in a search--so only a Mojiin could locate the jewel.  No wonder she's been murdering as many of Abdiel's people as she can find!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Abdiel roots around in the clothes, feeling the ineffable bliss of the jewel's life energy in combination with the soft supernaturally silky pleasure of the lingerie, but he can't get to the Crazan Arris without cutting some of the fabric--it seems to have been cleverly sewn into the material to keep anyone from finding it if they frisked her in a search--so only a Mojiin could locate the jewel.  No wonder she's been murdering as many of Abdiel's people as she can find!*




Abdiel will, using one of this claws, doing the least damage possible to the clothing, tear at a seam that will allow him to get the gem out. Once he has it, he will put the gem into his one of his pouches, and then look in to see what is happening in the room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]“Unlike you, my good thief, I've never stolen an item in my life,” Molpe says behind a forced and scared smile but she quick dismissed her own words with a waves as she was bother greatly by this whole deal, this was the second time she had been accused of such a act in the same day, so while she would later think hard upon her actions she quickly unleased the full capacity of her charming personality upon her unexpected subject, starting first with a not so small pout, “Surely you would rather talk to beautifully nymph, such as I, than to threaten her with that big bow of yours, wouldn't you sire?”









*OOC:*


Use the Siren special ability to charm with her words.  (Remember greater spell focus)





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

All but M&M:
[SBLOCK]
In Eldish :
[SBLOCK]
“Unlike you, my good thief, I've never stolen an item in my life,” Yuri says behind a forced smile, but she quickly dismisses her own words with a provocative hand-wave, unleashing the full capacity of her charming personality upon her victim, starting first with a not so small pout. 

“Surely you would rather..._talk_ to a beautiful nymph, such as myself," the naked and irresistably gorgeous creature suggests bewitchingly, "Than threaten her with that big bow of yours, wouldn't you sire?”
[/SBLOCK] 

For those without Eldish:
[SBLOCK]
*The cunning and breathtakingly beautiful creature forces a smile, waving her hand and then pouting as she launches sugary-sounding and provocative words at Zykovian in Eldish, moving her naked body alluringly as she does.*
[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian feels a pleasurable tingling in his mind, whispering love, kindness, and devotion, but he shakes it off. Some sort of enchantment magic no doubt, but he hadn't seen her casting it.*

(OOC: You got realy lucky there--it was a DC 19 Will Save)
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM&M[sblock]*In Eldish*[sblock] "My big bow works . . .unlike your charms,"  Zykovian said, pausing sadly, "I told you it didn't need to be like this . . . ." as he released an arrow.[/sblock]*Zykovian spoke in Eldish, then released an arrow at the Nymph thief*

**Rystil Only**[sblock] OOC: +5 to hit, 1d10+3 damage.  Arrowmind Active.[/sblock]
**In Eldish/Seelie**[sblock] "How's it coming, with the gem . . . it's time to go . . . now!"  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"My big bow works . . .unlike your charms," the archer says with a foreboding pause, "I told you it didn't need to be like this . . . ." as he releases an arrow.

*Molpe dodges the arrow nimbly, and it whizzes past her to impale and destroy the fluffy heart-shaped pillow behind her.  Molpe can only gulp when she thinks of what it might have done to her.*

*Meanwhile, the conscious dragon slashes at Molpe's and Glamour's clothes as the archer asks in Seelie:*

"How's it coming with the gem...it's time to go...now!"

(OOC:
He got lucky

2 + 5 = 7, miss with the bow)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

All but M&M:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuri dodges the arrow nimbly, her curves jiggling as she moves abruptly, and it whizzes past her to impale and destroy the fluffy heart-shaped pillow behind her.  An uclucky shot, but Zykovian had used up his luck today in plenty.*

*Abdiel manages to slit open one of the dainty dresses--the least provocative and most covering among them, along the seams, triumphantly pulling a tiny ruby crystal from within.*

(OOC:

2 + 5 = 7, Miss.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody quietly enters the front double-doors of the building itself to see Zykovian standing on the second floor shooting his bow into those double-doors that he had been approaching before.  Meanwhile, Abdiel, who is covered in a pile of extremely fashionable revealing dresses and lingerie, rips into one of the dresses as the brassiere that has draped itself over the Mojiin's shoulder looks to be in danger of falling onto the ground.  Fedowin and Mhrazhar are perhaps inside the room, but Melody can't ee from this angle.  The Rosethornes are nowhere in sight.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jun 23, 2005)

Fedowin

AbMM

[sblock]

Fedowin pauses briefly to appreciate the view then begins talking in eldish as he sheathes his sword. [sblock] "Ah, my beautifal, murderring naive thief and her no doubt host. As much as I appreciate your beauty I'm afriad that my friend will be forced to spit you if you try another trick such as that. I'm sure you don't know it, but the jewel we tracked to your clothing is worth over 20,000 coin and it seems that not only us, but the RoseThorns and your would be body guard Wei-Han were all after it. Thank you kindly for freeing it from it's prison for us to collect. While I would be more than ecstatic to dally with you for at least 2 hours minimum, I'm afraid that that amount of money has a greater call than any two young ladies. Now if you'll just stay where you are, I'll be removing my draconic friend before you feel the urge to stab this one through the heart too." [/sblock] With that he smiles, bows and goes to grab Mharazars ankles and drag him from the room.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The Rowaini man pauses briefly to ogle Molpe's magnificent naked body, and then begins talking in eldish as he sheathes his sword. *

"Ah, my beautiful, murdering naive thief and her no doubt host. As much as I appreciate your beauty I'm afriad that my friend will be forced to spit you if you try another trick such as that. I'm sure you don't know it, but the jewel we tracked to your clothing is worth over 20,000 coin and it seems that not only us, but the RoseThorns and your would be body guard Wei-Han were all after it. Thank you kindly for freeing it from it's prison for us to collect. While I would be more than ecstatic to dally with you for at least 2 hours minimum, I'm afraid that that amount of money has a greater call than any two young ladies. Now if you'll just stay where you are, I'll be removing my draconic friend before you feel the urge to stab this one through the heart too." 

*With that he smiles, bows, and grabs the unconscious draconic creature's ankles and begins to drag him from the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]“I say again, I'm no thief I have no idea what you are talking about with the except for the Rosebuds, Wei-Han defended me from them earlier today,” Molpe smiled apologetically to the archer, “I know cause of my actions you have no reason to believe me as nothing more than a thief but I'm not.  I've never been off of Amaranthia besides this trip, I'm here as a representative to Amaranthia for a convocation upon the exploration of the spheres and I've only been on planet today...” 

Molpe pauses as she considers the time of day and sits down, in a non threatening manner, upon the edge of the bed her legs straight forward with no sign of modesty, “err well yesterday morning.  Needless to say my latest actions was in error, I apologize I should have waited for your friends eyes to find my own eyes...  I will glady try to make amends with you, I will heal your downed companion, but I would like to know more of what is going on...  Not cause I want the gem, or the reward, I would gladly return it to the rightful owner but because it seems like my life is in  danger...  The Rosebuds didn't belive me when I said I didn't have it...  I don't they'll belive me now.  Please?”  She makes no effort to hide her fear as she finishes making her plea, “I fear my life depends upon your kindness.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

All but Melody and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Seeing that her magic was ineffective, Yuri switches to Diplomacy, turning a brilliant smile upon Zykovian and Fedowin.*

“I say again, I'm no thief I have no idea what you are talking about with the except for the Rosebuds, Wei-Han defended me from them earlier today,” Yuri smiles apologetically and comfortingly to the archer, “I know cause of my actions you have no reason to believe me as nothing more than a thief but I'm not. I've never been off of Amaranthia besides this trip, I'm here as a representative to Amaranthia for a convocation upon the exploration of the spheres and I've only been on the planet today...” 

Yuri pauses as she considers the time of day and sits down, in a non threatening manner, upon the edge of the bed her legs straight forward with no sign of modesty, “Err well yesterday morning. Needless to say my latest actions were in error, I apologize--I should have waited for your friends eyes to find my own eyes... I will gladly try to make amends with you, I will heal your downed companion, but I would like to know more of what is going on... Not cause I want the gem, or the reward, I would gladly return it to the rightful owner but because it seems like my life is in danger... The Rosebuds didn't belive me when I said I didn't have it... I don't they'll believe me now. Please?” She makes an effort to show an appearance of fear as she finishes making her plea, giving the impression of a poor lost girl who needs the big brave adventurers to protect her, which seems rather incongruous with her earlier assault, “I fear my life depends upon your kindness.” 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

*Melody*

Zykovian & Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“Any luck yet? We need to leave now! Hurry! The Rosethorns are here, maybe they are already inside!”_ Melody, who suddenly reappears near the bottom of the stairs, says in Seelie.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Did the girls enter through the front door (seems rather unlikely )? Or couldn't Melody see, where they went, once they were inside the compound?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody had to wait a bit to potion and then sneak, so she lost track of them when they hid.  They might just have gone in, or they could be somewhere else.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 24, 2005)

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel answers Melody's question (in Seelie):[SBLOCK]"I have the Crazan Arris. We can leave now."[/SBLOCK] He turns to the others in the room, and says in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"We have to leave now. I have the Crazan Arris. Melody says that the Rose Thorns are here. Let us leave now."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
The dragon that ripped up Molpe's clothes turns down the stairs and shouts, "I have the Crazan Arris.  We can leave now," and then he turns back up to everyone else and says to the rest of his thieving gang, "We have to leave now.  I have the Crazan Arris.  Melody says that the Rosethornes are here.  Let us leave now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian listened to the thief's explanation, then spoke to her in Seelie*[sblock] "Alright, I can relate to what you are saying . . . but if you're not the thief, and we're not the thieves, then who is?"  Zykovian said.  "Were you just an unwitting carrier of the gem?  Who invited you to this . . . convocation?  We should leave . . . you can come with us, if you want . . . you may be safer."[/sblock]*Zykovian spoke to the Nymph, then spoke some Altanian words of power, readying himself against the Thorns.*

**Rystil Only**[sblock]*Zykovian put his analytical mind to work for him - trying to see all of the threads.* _'Something of what she's saying seems to ring true,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'There seemed to be a lot of subterfuge and misdirection . . . the Thorns accusing me of killing people, the Sacra accusing Melody of being tainted . . . the red hair that was actually blue . . . everyone calling each other thieves and bounty hunters . . . what's beneath the veil?  Could a Dolrathi be behind all of this misdirection - if they change and pull a hair, does it stay the way it was or return?'_
OOC: Sense Motive?  I went just on the words.  Also, Zykovian manifested _Shield _ - his last 1st level spell  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian is unable to analyse her carefully-worded claims for any hint of the motive behind them.  She's very good at what she does.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The archer listens to Molpe's explanation and then responds in Seelie.*

"Alright, I can relate to what you are saying . . . but if you're not the thief, and we're not the thieves, then who is?  Were you just an unwitting carrier of the gem? Who invited you to this . . . convocation? We should leave . . . you can come with us, if you want . . . you may be safer." 

*As he speaks, his true intentions are revealed as he says some words of power, casting another spell that Molpe recognises as a Shield dweomer--he's preparing for a fight.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]“I guess we have a fight on our hands,” Molpe states the obvious as she frets over the idea, “I *need* my clothes back...  They offer my soft skin some subtle protection and I need to find Wei-Han... *quickly*,” she pauses long enough to look firmly upon the archer and the light bearer, “and no that cannot be compromised upon.” 

She turns without another word and lightly shakes the naked Glamour awake, “Sister.  You need to wake up now and get dressed we have quite a bit of unwanted company and we need to get a move on.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

All But Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*In Eldish*
[SBLOCK]
“I guess we have a fight on our hands,” Yuri states the obvious, as she prepares to make her list of demands, “I need my clothes back... They offer my soft skin some subtle protection and I need to find Wei-Han... quickly,” she pauses long enough to look firmly upon Zykovian and Fedowin, “and no that cannot be compromised upon.” 

She turns without another word and lightly shakes the naked Glamour awake, “Sister. You need to wake up now and get dressed we have quite a bit of unwanted company and we need to get a move on.” 
[/SBLOCK]

*Glamour yawns and clings against the Nymph, but she keeps shaking until finally the dressmaker's eyes open lazily, but then widen considerably when she sees all the people in the room, and says in Eldish:*

[SBLOCK]
"Damn!  I wish I had prepared something to fight against these bandits, but unfortunately I haven't had enough rest.  What has it been, like 2 hours?  Wei-Han was right that we were being followed though!" 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour yawns and clings against Molpe, but she keeps shaking until finally the dressmaker's eyes open lazily, but then widen considerably when she sees all the people in the room, and says in Eldish:*

"Damn! I wish I had prepared something to fight against these bandits, but unfortunately I haven't had enough rest. What has it been, like 2 hours? Wei-Han was right that we were being followed though!" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

All But Molpe:[SBLOCK]*In Eldish*[SBLOCK]







			
				Yuri said:
			
		

> “I guess we have a fight on our hands,” Yuri states the obvious, as she prepares to make her list of demands, “I need my clothes back... They offer my soft skin some subtle protection and I need to find Wei-Han... quickly,” she pauses long enough to look firmly upon Zykovian and Fedowin, “and no that cannot be compromised upon.”



 "I see no problem with that,"  Zykovian stated in Eldish, "we've got the thorns to deal with, I still think there's more to what's going on however.  As a show of good faith, how about healing the Mojiin there?"[/sblock]
**In Seelie**[sblock] "Abdiel, give these women their clothes back so they can help us in the fight.  As a show of good faith, the nice nymph will heal Mhrazhar . . . hopefully,"  Zykovian explained.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I see no problem with that," the archer states in Eldish, "we've got the thorns to deal with, I still think there's more to what's going on however. As a show of good faith, how about healing the Mojiin there?" 

In Seelie, he then says, "Abdiel, give these women their clothes back so they can help us in the fight. As a show of good faith, the nice nymph will heal Mhrazhar . . . hopefully."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]Abdiel picks up the various articles of clothing, and brings them in to the two women. In Seelie: [SBLOCK]"Here are you clothes. I am sorry that I had to tear your dress. I had to get this. Hopefully I did not tear it too much, I tried to be careful."[/SBLOCK] With that he takes shows them the Crazan Arris, and then puts it safely away in one of his pouches.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]“These are not those I worry about my true sister,” Molpe spoke softly in Eldish but not quiet enough to make their "protectors" jumpy as she tenderly caressed Glamour's lips with her own in an effort to easy her sister's worry and hide her own. 

“You have no reason to be sorry,” Molpe said behind a small smile, “I'm the one who wore you out and, yes, its been about two hours.”

Molpe turns to the archer, giving a large smile at his words as she did so, “Of course I would be more than happy to.  There is a wand intermixed with my clothing and belongings,” Molpe frowned slightly as she looked upon the archer, “You look like you could use some aid also.”

Molpe doesn't wait for an answers as she begins looking for the wand in question hopeful that it hadn't been tangled when they stole her clothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The dragon, Abdiel, picks up the various articles of clothing, and brings them in to Molpe and Glamour, saying*

"Here are you clothes. I am sorry that I had to tear your dress. I had to get this. Hopefully I did not tear it too much, I tried to be careful." 

*With that he takes out a tiny ruby crystal, and then puts it safely away in one of his pouches.*

*Molpe looks through the clothes, and while almost all of them have been stained by the blood and grime on the dragon's hands--easily Hygienable--only one has been ripped by Abdiel, Molpe's original Gossamersilk dress, which was slit down the side with a claw.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

All But Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: I suppose Melody hasn't been at an angle to see or hear all this recent stuff from her spot in front of the front door, but ah well.)

“These are not those I worry about my true sister,” Yuri whispers in Eldish as she tenderly caresses Glamour's lips with her own in an effort to ease her sister's worry and hide her own. 

“You have no reason to be sorry,” Yuri says behind a small smile, “I'm the one who wore you out and, yes, its been about two hours.”

Yuri turns to Zykovian, giving a large and pleased smile at his words as she does so, “Of course I would be more than happy to. There is a wand intermixed with my clothing and belongings,” Yuri frowns slightly as she looked upon the Altanian archer, “You look like you could use some aid also.”

*Yuri doesn't wait for an answers as she begins looking for the wand in question hopeful that it hadn't been tangled when you stole her clothing.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]*In Eldish*[sblock] "Everything should be there that you were aware of, miss. We don't have much time - that is a certainty,"  Zykovian replied. Looking oddly at her for a moment, he asked, "In hopes of eliminating confusion in the future, what is your name?"[/sblock]*Zykovian spoke to the Nymph, then turned his gaze into the hallway for a moment to make certain there was no immediate threat, then turned back to the other two . . . Glamour and Yuri.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Everything should be there that you were aware of, miss. We don't have much time - that is a certainty," the archer replied. Looking oddly at her for a moment, he asked, "In hopes of eliminating confusion in the future, what is your name?" 

*The archer  spoke to Molpe, then turned his gaze into the hallway for a moment to make certain there was no immediate threat, then turned back to Glamour and Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]

Molpe frowns sadly as she looks upon her dress but she nods her head in understanding too, “I'm sure you had no choice, sir dragon."  She continues to speak as she begins dressing, hurriedly but with subconscious attention to looking nice.  First her lingerie goes on, then her Gossamersilk dress, "but it makes no sense to me.  I've owned this dress since my days on Amaranthia.  In fact its made for me and its rarely if ever been out of my sight..  How did someone manage to hide a jewel in it?” 

As Molpe lets her question hang in the air she begins singing softly and then reaches for the rip in her dress.









*OOC:*


 Cats Mending. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
As Yuri takes her clothes back from Abdiel, she frowns sadly as she looks upon her ripped dress but she nods her head in understanding too, “I'm sure you had no choice, sir dragon." She continues to speak as she begins dressing, hurriedly but with subconscious attention to looking nice. First her lingerie goes on, then her Gossamersilk dress, "but it makes no sense to me. I've owned this dress since my days on Amaranthia. In fact its made for me and its rarely if ever been out of my sight.. How did someone manage to hide a jewel in it?” 

*As Yuri lets her question hang in the air she begins singing softly and then reaches for the rip in her dress, mending it back as good as new--a useful skill to have if you were going to slit it open and hide a little ruby crystal inside.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA[sblock]

Molpe offers her best smile as she looks up from her dress towards the archer as a slight blush spreads across her gorgeous face, “Yes, how silly of me, my name is Molpe, though some like more formal names in which case its Molpe Lilypetals.  I hope you like my 'surname' I think it's called?  I had to create it myself so I could fit in better with those I meet on my future travels and your name sir?” 

Molpe does wait for an answer as she begins using her wand upon the downed creature that had tried to rip her in two...









*OOC:*


 Uses the wand to heal the creature upon the floor and the archer. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Everybody can read this SBLOCK because it is the last SBLOCK except for special occasions:
[SBLOCK]
The turquoise-haired Nymph offers her best smile as she looks up from her dress towards the archer as a slight blush spreads across her gorgeous face, “Yes, how silly of me, my name is Molpe, though some like more formal names in which case its Molpe Lilypetals. I hope you like my 'surname' I think it's called? I had to create it myself so I could fit in better with those I meet on my future travels and your name sir?” 

*Molpe doesn't wait for an answer as she begins using her wand upon the downed Mhrazhar, who had tried to rip her in two, which turns out to be quite a successful healing, able to wake the Mojiin up if they wait about a minute.  Then she heals the Altanian archer, but that heal does not prove as effective--still it is something.*

(OOC:

Mhrazhar heals 9 hit points
Zykovian heals 3 hit points)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

In Eldish[sblock] "Name's Zykovian T'Erilan," Zykovian replied.  "Just a second . . . ."[/sblock]*Zykovian moved to where Mhrazhar lay and shook him gently awake.*

*In High Praetorian*[sblock] "Easy there, big guy, we're all on the same side right now - the Thorns are about, Abdiel has the gem,"  Zykovian said quietly to the Mojiin.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

(OOC: As per the time Melody was awoken, I rule that it takes several rounds for unconscious folks to awaken by healing magic--this is mainly because I never liked it when the enemy cleric could Mass Heal all his unconscious (because the party was good and used subdual damage) allies back to immediate combat.  If Zykovian wants to help Mhrazhar wake up, it could halve the time though )


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Melody*

Seelie (whoever can hear her (Zykovian & Abdiel?)):

[SBLOCK]_“Don't waste time! Or do you want to lose it again?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 26, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger; HP: 6/20*

Mhrazhar's eyes open and he jumps to a predatory crouch and looks to the lilthe forms of the two new ladies. His eyes narrow watching them carefully looking for any sign of danger. Never taking his eyes from them he speaks

[Mojiin and High Praetorian][sblock]"Does Abdiel have it?

Why are we all buddy, buddy now?

I will need more healing if we have it else you will most likely continue to waken me, as Alire seems to travel with friends. Have we engaged the Thorns yet?"[/sblock]
Rystil[sblock][OOC:Mhrazhar Detects Corruption and tries to find where the lingering corrption was. He also scrutinizes the young ladies. Do I see everyone about, including Melody?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish [sblock]“Of course,”  [/sblock] Molpe says with a smile at Zykovian’s request for more time, she did have her own things to do after all, and with a soft wordless melody she began casting another song, one, that this time, removed the blood and any filth that had accumulated upon her formerly ripped dress, leaving her immaculately clean.

With a small smile Molpe nods at her awaken former opponent, 

Eldish[sblock] “How are we, good dragon?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a lingering aura of Corruption on several of the objects the Nymph has touched, and there was a moderate aura of Corruption on the assassin herself, but then she casts a spell (see the above post) and it is gone, at least for now.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

*High Praetorian*[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Does Abdiel have it?  Why are we all buddy, buddy now?  I will need more healing if we have it else you will most likely continue to waken me, as Alire seems to travel with friends. Have we engaged the Thorns yet?"



"Yes, he has it . . . because the thorns are here and we need help . . . I'll ask for more healing . . . No we haven't, but Melody has stated that they are here," Zykovian replied succinctly. [/sblock]

Zykovian moved in the darkness, looking for any threats.  In Seelie he asked, [sblock]"The Mojiin you awakened would require more healing if you have it, Molpe."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Zykovian’s words seem to wake Molpe out of a spell as she sakes her head before smiling towards him and returning her attention to the wounded Mojiin healing him one more time as she speaks in a fretting tone to Zykovian.

Seelie: [sblock]“Sure, gladly, where our we going?  I do not want to leave Wei-Han behind, I must find him and what do you plan we do?  I would rather not fight if we are giving a chance not to.” [/sblock]

RA [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 She uses more than one healing charge if it seems like the Mojiin needs it. 





[/SBLOCK]

As she waits for Zykovian’s replies Molpe returns her attention to her appearance by picking up one of the other dresses upon the floor, speaking softly and lovingly to it under her breath until they dress breaks apart into a swarm of fireflies.  Under her guidance and loving smile they quickly reform, upon her, into a pair of  elbow length gloves that doesn’t match the sparklingly golden appearance of her dress but she quickly address them again with the same loving tone and smile.

Seelie: [sblock]“Okay guys, this dress changes upon its own, well sort of it’s tied somewhat to my wishes and my emotions, so not only do you need to match the color but you also need to keep an eyes on it’s color too.” [/sblock]

Molpe turns her attention back to the women she had been found with and quickly address her.

Seelie: [sblock]“Can they do that, my talented true sister?”  [/sblock]

RA [sblock]







*OOC:*


 How dressed is Glamour now?  Does she seem worried? Sure of herself? etc. 







*OOC:*


[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar's injuries knit and heal as Molpe's spell binds his flesh together.*

*Glamour replies in Seelie, as she twitches her mouth nervously, shuddering a bit at all the male violence as she retrieves her bloodstained dress from the pile and pulls the strap to unfold it over her body in an instant.*
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, they can, although they might not switch immediately if they don't notice the change, so they might be a second or two behind."
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC:

Mhrazhar heals 7 hit points.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Mhrazhar heals 7 hit points.)




RA: First sblock.  (reposted from above.) [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 She uses more than one healing charge if it seems like the Mojiin needs it. 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

With her constant smile Molpe quickly replies in Seelie, her tone understanding and reassuring, as she draws the other women into a hug and quick embrace. 

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m sure that will be fine.  Just like you, my dearest true sister, stay close to Zykovian, the archer, or I.  I will not let any harm come to you, me, or our child, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

*Glamour replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister, I...I don't trust him.  He's a bounty hunter, you know.  He's probably here to bring you in, or something."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Managing only the tiniest of smiles as she subconsciously turns to look at the archer Molpe nods and replies softly in Seelie to her.

Seelie: [sblock]“That is possible, my worrisome sister, but that doesn’t explain the Rosethorns’ interest in me and the hidden jewel in my clothes seems like a rather overly elaborate plot to get me to go with me…  Especially… well.  I just wish Wei-Han was here but, all in all, stay close to me I won’t let anyone harm you.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe heals Mhrazhar one more time.*

(OOC: Mhrazhar heals 7 more damage)


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

*Zykovian looked to the others, Fedowin, Abdiel and Melody to make certain they were healed enough and ready to go*

*In Eldish/Seelie*[sblock] "Wei-Han already left," Zykovian explained.  "We're heading someplace safer to get our bearings and decide where to go from there.  I'd rather not say where . . . as we're not certain who's listening."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe looked worriedly towards Glamour and then back to the archer and his companions.

Seelie/ Eldish: [sblock]“I understand that,” Molpe says honestly her picture perfect features fret with worry, “but surely you understand when I say I cannot leave without finding Wei-Han.  I know nothing of this city, I’ll never find him again if I separate from him now.  Besides if he left me I cannot imagine what sort of condition he is in, he could need my aid, Zykovian, I have to find him!” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

*In Seelie/Eldish/HP*

Zykovian looked to the Nymph and tried to be understanding.  He took a deep breath and cleared his throat, his eyes looking toward the ends of the hallway and the ceiling.

"Molpe, I understand you've been through a lot - I do,"  Zykovian said quietly.  "This Wei-han character left on foot from here - and it is my guess that he is no longer on the estate grounds.  He knows you're speaking tomorrow so at worst you won;t see him til tomorrow . . . this morning . . . at the convocation.  We need to leave here though and get somewhere safer."

Looking to the others, Zykovian laid out his plan for departing the villa, "I'm thinking we head out, Mhrazhar and Fedowin at point, Molpe, Abdiel and Glamour in the middle, with Melody and myself as rear guard.  We head out of the Noble's quarter with a purpose away from the docks and laour wards.  Depending on what we encounter - we can head to Laughing Sail or elsewhere, if needed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lillypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe seemed to shrink a little at the mere mention of the Laborer’s Ward but she did manage to reply.

Seelie/Eldish: [sblock]“That makes some sense,”  Molpe admitted while she nervously fretted, “but what if Wei-Han is in need of aid?  Which way did he go?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Rystil Arden*

[sblock][OOC: I need a Mojiin word for 'Firefly' or 'lightening bug' or 'bug of light' or something like that.  



			
				RA said:
			
		

> *There is a lingering aura of Corruption on several of the objects the Nymph *(Molpe)* has touched, and there was a moderate aura of Corruption on the assassin *(Glamour)* herself, but then she casts a spell (see the above post) and it is gone, at least for now.*




So let me make sure I am understanding this correctly. The Turquoise (Blue) haired Nymph is (Yuri) Molpe. My Detect Corruption detects the lingering aura of magic used by someone but not magic users themselves (in Molpe's Case), assuming, of course that she cannot hide it?? Her hair bears a striking resemblance to the "Crazan Thief" (Yuri)?? and the 'Thorn Mojiin killer" (Yuri??) as well? 

So as far as Detect Corruption is concerned cast magic is a corruption and those who have spells are not? Just trying to get a better feel for what qualifies here...  I also want to make sure that those Zealots and I do not detect things exactly the same so similar problems are avoided in the future...

...and Glamour (the black haired Rowaini 'Assassin') is Corrupted period, most likely falling under the 'Evil creature with so many hit die' category?? She casts a spell and no longer appears as corrupted, most likely an aura hiding spell of sorts or is an EI??

Oh... and Molpe is the one who just bucked me down and healed me??   ][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
How about Liiral for firefly?



> So let me make sure I am understanding this correctly. The Turquoise (Blue) haired Nymph is (Yuri) Molpe. My Detect Corruption detects the lingering aura of magic used by someone but not magic users themselves (in Molpe's Case), assuming, of course that she cannot hide it?? Her hair bears a striking resemblance to the "Crazan Thief" (Yuri)?? and the 'Thorn Mojiin killer" (Yuri??) as well?
> 
> So as far as Detect Corruption is concerned cast magic is a corruption and those who have spells are not? Just trying to get a better feel for what qualifies here... I also want to make sure that those Zealots and I do not detect things exactly the same so similar problems are avoided in the future...
> 
> ...




OK, let me try to straighten this out:  The turquoise-haired Nymph is Yuri/Molpe.  Her hair is exactly the same as the thief and the Mojiin assassin, plus the hair of the person who dyed her hair ruby-red and then put a bounty on the Rosethornes.  Your Detect Corruption is not like the Sacra Champions/Zealots/Inquisitors at all--it does not detect magic, period.  Only Corruption.  Magic is not corruption, just taint and some specific flavours of evil. usually the worst kinds (murderers will have a taint, for instance, though it eventually fades to lingering and then is gone).  Importantly, the only Taint of which Mhrazhar knows that does not fade naturally over time is the Dragonlord taint of defiling Arris (which requires long meditation in harmony with a lush natural environment to remove).  

Glamour didn't do anything, actually, nor was she the one who appeared corrupted--it was Yuri/Molpe who was detected as corrupted and then cast her spell and no longer appeared so.  Yuri/Molpe both knocked you out with magic and healed you.

Let me know if I just confused you more?

Edit: Just noticed you bolded the words Nymph and Assassin.  They both refer to Yuri/Molpe.  Glamour is just an innocent dressmaker as far as the group is concerned.  It was the turquoise-haired Nymph who killed the Mojiin after all.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish & Seelie)

[SBLOCK]_“Sounds good. Move!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

*Glamour finally gathers her nerves and protests in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Wait, why are you taking us out of my protected villa and to some inn?  It looks to me like you just want to take us out and expose us where we are more vulnerable to give you a greater hold..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

Mhrazhar looks to Abdiel and then nods towards Molpe and speaks 

[Mojiin][sblock]"Our Molpe is Corrupted (Moderately) and then it cleared when she cast a spell. There is some explaining that needs to be done. If she is our thief and Sister slayer there are crimes to be answered for?"[/sblock] The Mojiin scrutinzes the nymph closer and looks upon her with a predatory eye.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

*In Seelie/Eldish/HP*[SBLOCK]







			
				Glamour said:
			
		

> "Wait, why are you taking us out of my protected villa and to some inn?  It looks to me like you just want to take us out and expose us where we are more vulnerable to give you a greater hold..."



"You mean other than the fact that they're already here, on the grounds, in your villa . . . and somehow had no problem getting in already.  How else is your villa protected? Wei-Han ran off, any powers of your own to help out - if so, we could use your help . . . it's been a long, long day already," Zykovian replied.[/SBLOCK] 
*Zykovian left out a frustrated sigh, then motioned for everyone to get moving.*

*In Seelie/Eldish/HP*[sblock] "If you want to stay, that's fine with me.  I only offered to help you because I thought it was the right thing to do,"  Zykovian commented.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

In Rowaini, Seelie, Eldish, Altanian, Mojiin:
"Look, I don't know what any of this is about. I'm just a simple fashion designer and frankly, neither you nor any bandits should have been able to enter my villa past the Repulsion wards. Either way, I'm looking for a good explanation as to why we should expose ourselves to an ambush on the streets as opposed to holing up in here to recover our strength and spells."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish & Seelie)

[SBLOCK]_“Yeah, your wards are pretty good to keep out rats, but not much else. Hope they were not overly expensive. Anyways, we will leave now, you can come with us and enjoy our protection, which is not much, but more than your fancy wards at least, or stay behind and be on your own. Your decision. Just be quick about it.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

In Rowaini, Seelie, Eldish, Altanian, Mojiin:
"Granted, they may have passed through the wards, but if we hole up in my bedroom, there's only the one door, so we could theoretically set up defenses.  Plus, I don't know about you, but I'd really like to have my spells back before we had to fight something."


----------



## khavren (Jun 27, 2005)

Fedowin 


Given that there didn't seem to be any violence springing up immediatly, Fedowin had been lounging back, looking over the room and enjoying watching the two ladies together. Clearing his throat he steps up and bows to the two of them. Speaking in eldish he addresses them, shifting his attention from one to the other as he speaks, [sblock] "Lovely ladies, please accept my assurances that we wish only your safety from the villans who have been hunting the ruby that someone apparantly hid upon the voluptous Molpe. Even as we speak a group of very violent young ladies who have already attempted to kill us in order to keep us from helping you are within your villa grounds! If you do not leave with us, your very next experiences will be far less pleasant as only luck could have kept them from already finding your location and breaking in through the windows! Please, come with us to a place of more safety, I know of several very nice resturants with fine food, music to dance to and well armed men to guard the patrons from such troublesome types as are hunting Molpe. Perhaps in our travels we will see signs of the missing Wei-Han as well." [/sblock]


SA
[sblock]
Still keeping an eye out for anything small and valuble. Needs to be small enough to be palmed without making a bulge in a pouch. I won't take it unless it seems everyone else is thouragly distracted.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

> "Please, come with us to a place of more safety, I know of several very nice resturants with fine food, music to dance to and well armed men to guard the patrons from such troublesome types as are hunting Molpe. Perhaps in our travels we will see signs of the missing Wei-Han as well."



*The Rowaini dressmaker answers Fedowin in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK]
"They wouldn't be open at 4 in the morning.  Very few places are--just the really seedy joints and the prison, and a few others..."
[/SBLOCK]  

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
Fedowin managed to snatch a heart-shaped locket and two pairs of earrings that all look valuable, though small.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

With interested deep royal blue eyes Molpe looks upon others with obviously concerned, her eyes darting to whomever seems to be speaking, while she continues to stay close to Glamour.  When a natural break in the conversation happens she begins to speak apologetically to all.

Seelie/Eldish: [sblock]“I’m sorry but I agree with my true sister, Glamour.  You have the jewel, go, leave with it and leave us alone.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

*In Seelie, Eldish, High Praetorian*

"Alright, then, we'll be on our way, miss," Zykovian replied.  "I hope I get to hear your speech tomorrow at the convocation - - who was it that invited you to speak there, again?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

Mhrazhar looks to Zykovian and then nods towards Molpe and speaks 

[High Praetorian][sblock]"Our Molpe is Corrupted (Moderately) and then it cleared when she cast a spell. There is some explaining that needs to be done. If she is our thief and Sister slayer there are crimes to be answered for?"[/sblock] The Mojiin scrutinzes the nymph closer and looks upon her with a predatory eye.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

[High Praetorian][sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Our Molpe is Corrupted (Moderately) and then it cleared when she cast a spell. There is some explaining that needs to be done. If she is our thief and Sister slayer there are crimes to be answered for?"



"Yes, and we know where she will be . . . tomorrow.  The gem and its safety are our primary concern - the fate of a world or vengence on one person, Mhrazhar, the choice is not difficult. There will be time if she is the threat you perceive, my friend," Zykovian explained.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie/Eldish: 
[sblock]“I’ll answer that as soon as you tell me why a bounty hunter such as yourself would even be there.”[/sblock]

Molpe spoke with her first hint of scorn as she crossed her arms over her ample breasts...


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

Seelie/Eldish: [sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I’ll answer that as soon as you tell me why a bounty hunter such as yourself would even be there.” ...



[/sblock]*Zykovian maintained his eyes level with Molpe's eyes . . . with more difficulty that it outwardly appeared.* 

*In Eldish*[sblock] "Just righting wrongs and paying bills, Molpe Lilipetals.  It's not who I _am_,"  Zykovian replied with a smile.  "Just like you're not a theif of a prized gem that could save a world, you're just Molpe, a nymph here to speak at the convocation."[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody, still fully concealed under her dark suit and cowl, obviously getting slightly nervous from all the delay, says, while tapping her foot:

(Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Can we leave now, or do you still want to chat!? Maybe you havn't heard me... they... are... in... side... the... com... pound... already!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

To Zykovian 
*[High Praetorian]*[sblock]"What does she say was her part in the stealing of the Crazan, and what are her words about the slaying of the Mojiin in Alire's group, and the arrangement for Alire's group to be hunted? The dagger that slew the Mojiin had traces of corruption on it and Molpe's touch does as well. 

Arris does not judge the guilty lightly. Traveling with one who would jeopardize the safety of our mission is not something to take lightly. Great evil may hide in the guise of innocence."[/sblock] Mhrazhar's steely gaze move from Zykovian to Molpe.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie/Eldish:

[sblock]“Quite right, I’m not a thief, Zykovian,” Molpe gave a small forced smile, “maybe you should look into the angle of motive, we have no concept of thievery on Amaranthia.”

Molpe nods at the words that echo from downstairs, “I believe one of your fellow companions is getting antsy, good night mister Zykovian.  I do hope your trip home is uneventful.”[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 27, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

In Mojiin:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Our Molpe is Corrupted (Moderately) and then it cleared when she cast a spell. There is some explaining that needs to be done. If she is our thief and Sister slayer there are crimes to be answered for?"




"You detected corruption on Molpe? Interesting! I think it would be rash to act now. We should wait and see how things blossom. Personally, I am really tired, and could use some sleep." Abdiel paused for a few seconds, stiffling a yawn. "In order to make sure that I do not lose the Crazan Arris, I will transform into my natural form, and it will be absorbed into my being."[/SBLOCK]

After a short, quiet, discussion with Mhrazhar, Abdiel turns to the others, and states, in Seelie: [SBLOCK]"Everyone, I would like to warn you that I will be changing into my natural form, please do not be frightened."[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel's black eyes seem to start glowing, as his body slowly shifts. His already snaky neck elongates, his frills and horns grow, almost doubling in size, his tail elongates and gets wider, his clothing and equipment melds into his body, his arms and legs shorten as his torso widens. Abdiel drops to all fours as a man-sized dragon covered in silver scaled with a slight blue tinge that gleam like liquid silver.

He speaks, in Seelie: [SBLOCK]"I will follow whatever plan the group decides is best, whether it is to return to the inn, stay here, or do something else entirely."[/SBLOCK]

With that, Abdiel walks to a corner of the room, curls up on the floor, resting his chin on his tail, patiently watching and listening for signs of trouble.

RA:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will detect corruption on everyone in the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

*High Praetorian*[sblock] "Good fortune to us, then, as the Molpe will not be traveling with us," Zykovian said. "You can deal with your vengence after the gem is secured somewhere not here.  The risk is too high and we're leaving - now."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe subconsciously takes a step back, her eyes wide in surprise and some fright, even though she was warned not to be scared…  She had never seen such a transformation.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 17/18*

Seelie/Eldish:[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Quite right, I’m not a thief, Zykovian,” Molpe gave a small forced smile, “maybe you should look into the angle of motive, we have no concept of thievery on Amaranthia.”



"I did . . . which is, in part, why I determined you were not the thief,"  Zykovian stated, "Good night to you as well, Molpe.  If you will not answer my question of who asked you here, then you should consider something yourself.  If you did not steal the gem, and you did not have any knowledge of it's presense . . . then who planted the gem on you . . . and more importantly . . . why."[/sblock] 

*In Seelie/Eldish/High Praetorian*
"We're done here, for now,"  Zykovian said.  "Let's move out."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

[High Praetorian][sblock]"It seems as though Abdiel intends on staying. No. For this to work Abdiel _*WILL*_ be going with us."[/sblock] A look and frustration and anger covers his face as he starts to address Abdiel with hissing words

[Mojiin][sblock]"It is time to go Sister. It is not safe here. Perhaps you have forgotten what Taij means? She can _blossom_ into true evil while we are not around."[/sblock]
Mhrazhar looks to Zykovian
[High Praetorian][sblock]"As soon as she is ready we can go. Where are we heading? To the first ship off to Arris I hope?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie:
[sblock]“A good question, I will give it much thought,”  Molpe nodded her head as she gave his question some honest thought, she looked worried and fearful, “but I’m not good with being suspicious of people…  I doubt my capabilities of ever figuring it out, my good bounty hunter.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

*In Seelie/Eldish*[sblock] " . . . which is why I asked the question,"  Zykovian stated, "and why I thought you'd be safer with us.  I dared to ask the question that may keep you alive . . . ."[/sblock]
*Zykovian briefly looked at Mhrazhar like he was extremely dense, then shook his head.* 

*High Praetorian*[sblock] "Something must have been lost in translation.  Of course, Abdiel is going . . . ." [/sblock]
*In Seelie/Eldish/HP*
" . . . come on, Abdiel, let's get back to somewhere safe, then we can rest.  Formation is the same as before, this time without Glamour and Molpe."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

Mhrazhar's placid face turns to Molpe and he says:
[High Praetorian][sblock]"Thank you for the healing"[/sblock]
he turns and nods to Zykovian and then nods to Fedowin and takes his place at the head of the group, ready to leave.
[High Praetorian][sblock]"When you are ready."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

*In Seelie/Eldish/HP*

*Zykovian answered Mhrazhar with a nod and a . . . *

"Now . . . good night, ladies,"  Zykovian said with a smile.  "Take care of yourself, Molpe, someone doesn't have your best interests at heart."

*With that he descended down the stairs following the others, arrow nocked.*

"Melody, you and I have rear guard . . . ," Zykovian commented as he passed Melody


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie/Eldish:
[sblock]“I’ll give that some thought too,” Molpe says with a sincere nod and smile, “I will look for you in the crowd tomorrow at the convocation and maybe we can talk and discussion those questions under more friendly circumstances.”[/sblock]

Molpe looks curiously at the creature she had healed, as it had talked to her, as she didn't understand its words but she said nothing as she watched them leave.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish & Seelie)

[SBLOCK]_“Fine with me, as long as the baddies come from the front... I already had my share of beatings today... more than that.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
You actually have Detect Unnatural, which isn't quite the same as Detect Corruption.  Nothing here is Unnatural.
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: So Molpe and Glamour are staying and the rest are leaving in that order, correct?  Sorry I missed out on all this great IC stuff while everyone else was online )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: So Molpe and Glamour are staying and the rest are leaving in that order, correct?  Sorry I missed out on all this great IC stuff while everyone else was online )













*OOC:*


 Yes, and might I suggest separate IC threads for the two "teams" for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, and might I suggest separate IC threads for the two "teams" for now.



(OOC: I don't want to split the thread until the end of the Prologue, but fortunately, or perhaps unfortunately, or perhaps both, there's very little that will happen between now and the end of the Prologue, particularly I don't think Molpe has anything to do. If you want to split Molpe into her own thread for the moment, that's fine, but I really want to keep the action with everyone else in this thread for just a tad.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*

*Seelie*[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Fine with me, as long as the baddies come from the front... I already had my share of beatings today... more than that.”_



"Here, here", Zykovian replied. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2005)

(OOC: Oh, and if we're ready to go with the non-Molpe group (and it does look like everyone agreed) somebody just post that they leave or something so I know I was correct )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you want to split Molpe into her own thread for the moment, that's fine, but I really want to keep the action with everyone else in this thread for just a tad.)












*OOC:*


 Yes, lets do that.  A) I know everyone is tired of SBlocks, B) If the prologue is through for her than she should be in chapter one, C) I know everyone is tired of SBlocks, D) We covered in email, and E) I know everyone is tired of SBlocks, F] It will keep the post count down in this thread, G] I know everyone is tired of Sblocks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC: No.  She should not be in Chapter 1.  She should be in First Interlude.  Can you merge the threads when they eventually come together?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: No.  She should not be in Chapter 1.  She should be in First Interlude.  Can you merge the threads when they eventually come together?)












*OOC:*


 Should be able too do it in chronological order of the time stamp on when the posts is made. (Do note you can't edit a time stamp.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

(OOC: OK, that's cool.  New thread to appear shortly.  After the others leave--if they do.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

We are so outta here....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: OK, that's cool.  New thread to appear shortly.  After the others leave--if they do.)











*OOC:*


 I think it’s more than safe to assume they are leaving...  They've mentioned their departure many times already.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

*The group with the Crazan Arris leaves the mansion in their defensive formation, heading outwards towards the gate.*

*Melody and Mhrazhar notice shadows dropping from the rooftop as a voice calls in lyrical Seelie:
[SBLOCK]
"Traitors and murderers, we shall liberate the jewel from your corrupt possession."
[/SBLOCK]
(OOC: Surprise round for the Rosethornes, Melody, and Mhrazhar only.  The attacks are happening simultaneously to the talking, but I can't give the descriptions until I find out everyone's actions.  Specifically, you'd either need to use something to attack them on the roof or else delay or ready for if they come down.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 17/18*



			
				Rosethorns said:
			
		

> "Traitors and murderers, we shall liberate the jewel from your corrupt possession."



"Ahhh, frell!  Not again!"  Zykovian exclaimed.

_Rystil Only_[sblock]_'I am so tired of being ambushed . . . that's it, I'm hiring a psychic or a diviner of some kind,'_ Zykovian thought.

OOC: He'll fire on one of the casters if he can determine where they are. [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 28, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel experiencing the bliss of being one with the Crazan Arris does not notice the ambush until it is too late.









*OOC:*


He is surprised


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

Mhrazhar pulls himself close to Abdiel so as to ensure that his Sister will have cover from attacker's missle fire and readies himself for any rushing attackers.
[High Praetorian, Mojiin][sblock]"If you see Alire aim for her she is more powerful than any of us. If we can bring her down this should end quickly - she is the one speaking. She is most likely low on spells as we are and will want to make this quick. We can make try to make a stand in the house. Atleast we will have some cover and can limit who is under fire. The engagement can be on our terms - not theirs.

The house will most likely be swarming with Rosebuds if we go there. If we make a 30 second run to the gate, we might have a better chance. If they have goons there, they will most likely not have a lot and we can quickly get out of crossbow range. The rooftop buds will have to come down, giving us more time and possibly escape."[/sblock] 
Mhrazhar looks to Abdiel and looks in the direction of the Gate.
Rystil[sblock][OOC:As soon as Abdiel heads for one direction or another I will move with her and try to get the door open and lead her through. If there is anyone there that has a problem with that I will engage via charging. I would like to initiate a bullrush to move someone to the side instead of backwards - like crushing him on the door and pushing him to the side. Since I am faster than Abdiel I am hoping to be able to beat her to the door and deliver my charge to move the Rosebud.][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Jun 28, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin walks out of the house muttering to himself in rowaini "[sblock] Shame how the really attractive ones are always the must stubborn, irritating and dangerous to be near. Hey what[/sblock]?!?" only to break off in suprise at the voice from above.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody takes a step back into the entrance and awaits the attack.


Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Readying _Color Spray_ to cast on as many opponents as possible (but at least two).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

*Melody backs towards the entrance and prepares a Colour Spray.*

*Alire shoots a tiny star of green energy from a wand, dealing 4 damage to Zykovian.*

*Bellangere tumbles across the distance to Fedowin, eyes only for the handsome Rowaini Swashbuckler.*

*The copper-haired girl drops down as well, though by dropping to threaten Melody and Zykovian, she does not present a good shot for Melody, so Melody waits.*

*Mhrazhar moves in front of Abdiel protectively, providing cover.*

*The cat-girl comes after those in the rear as well, which gives Melody the shot she wants.  Casting on the defensive to avoid the copper-haired girl's deadly spear, Melody shoots out a shimmering stream of colours, knocking the copper-haired girl unconscious, while the cat shakes off the magic.*

(OOC:

Melody's Concentration Check 20 + 2 = 22
Copper's Will Save 8 + 2 = 10, fail.
Kitty's Will Save 18 + 5 = 23, success.
Fedowin's turn, followed by Zykovian.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 13/18*

*Zykovian scanned over the threats, and adjusted himself to better target others and provide the covering fire they would need.*

Zykovian called out in Eldish . . . [sblock]"Wow, you ladies recover fast," Zykovian offered. "Could have sworn after attacking us before, you wouldn't be able or willing to come again.  Tell me, Alire, that you haven't figured out that we're being manipulated by someone else in all of this."[/sblock]
OOC: 5' adjust from the cat girl (toward the door), fire on Alire (if within sight with no cover and within 30'), or kitty [+5 to hit/ 1d10+3 damage]


----------



## khavren (Jun 29, 2005)

Fedowin

Fedowin draws his blades wide with an extravagant gesture as he steps towards the bouncing buxom Bellangere calling out in Rowaini "[sblock] Ah my beauty! It seems years since last I felt the gentle caress of your blades and lips! Truly I look forward to the chance to dance with you again![/sblock]" With that he takes a sideways stance with his left hand high over his head and his right holding his sword low in front of him ready for her to approach within striking range.



ra
[sblock]
Both hands swinging
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Could we get a map of the area? It makes it hard to determine what we should do without knowing the layout.





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

*As the two Rowaini come together with steel upon steel, Fedowin attacks with both swords, high and low, as one, thrusting towards Bellangere, but the nimble Bellangere parries the first attack and ducks the second with ease, confident enough in the inadequacy of Fedowin's attacks to sneak closer after ducking the second blade and steal a kiss, whispering lustily in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, far too long.  Do you still have my favour?  I think this time when I beat you, I'd like to see you wear it, my little Fedowin."
[/SBLOCK]

*Zykovian shoots the Kitty with his bow, aiming for an exposed shot he notices to her breast right above the heart, and his shot is devastating, as the feline girl gasps in pain and faints, near death.*

*Alire shoots again at Zykovian with her wand.*

*Bellangere makes a deadly but misplaced slice that Fedowin easily parries, realising too late that she had baited him into lowering his defenses for the second blow, which pierces into his side, saying in Rowaini*
[SBLOCK]
"Looks like first blood for me again, handsome.  But I'm certainly willing to repeat our last tryst if you are."
[/SBLOCK] 

*The copper-haired girl is once again unconscious, having yet to hit anyone in any fight thanks to her narcoleptic tendencies when presented with pretty colours.*

(OOC:
Fedowin's Attacks 2 + 5 = 7, 6 + 4 = 10, ouch bad rolls
Zykovian Attacks n20 + 5 = 25---another natural 20?  That's crazy, and I don't know what to say.  Gambler's Fallacy would suggest you should buy a Scythe.
Zykovian's Confirmation 14 + 5 = 19, confirms
Kitty takes 30 damage.
Zykovian takes 5 damage, 9 so far this fight.
Bellangere 8 + 5 = 13, Miss, 14 + 4 = 18, Hit.
Fedowin takes 13 damage--ouch!
Abdiel's turn, diagram pending as I received the e-mail requesting one in the middle of this post)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: Here 'tis. This isn't exact, and some of the distances are really distorted, but its MSPaint and I tried )


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 29, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel will attempt move towards Bellangere and Fedowin, and help out the injured Fedowin. If they are close enough, he will perform a full round attack on her (2 claws, bite and tail slap)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

*Abdiel slashes into Bellangere's side with his claw, an attack for which she was totally unprepared.  She pouts and says to Fedowin in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Two men on one girl?  I thought you wanted to be alone with me, handsome...but now I'm not so sure I want to share this intimate dance with you.  Can't you get your friend to wait his turn?"[/SBLOCK]

(OOC:
Abdiel 16 + 5 = 21, hits
Bellangere takes 5 damage.
Mhrazhar's turn, and unfortunately, the Bull Rush you suggested doesn't work so well right now, so let me know what the new move is )


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody, seeing Kitty fall, nods her thanks to Zykovian with a quick smile and then moves next to the copper-haired girl on the ground, punching her in order to knock her out.


Rystil:

[SBLOCK]5-ft. step diagonal towards copper/villa and subdual CdG on copper.


And just FYI, now that we have a map; no need to change anything:

I would have done the last action slightly different with the map... Since we are already farther away from the entrance as I thought (thought we just moved out and were basically right next to it), Melody probably wouldn't have stepped back before her ready action. She would instead have used her 5-ft. step to back away from Kitty with the ready action, instead of casting on the defensive, which she would never have done (way too risky to lose the spell, she only had 2 left, now 1).

But well, I said so and it worked out fine, too... so, on with the action!


Something else: If you know how to use a Photoshop-level paint program, "The Gimp" is freeware and pretty damn good. Just google it up. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]


> Melody probably wouldn't have stepped back before her ready action. She would instead have used her 5-ft. step to back away from Kitty with the ready action, instead of casting on the defensive, which she would never have done (way too risky to lose the spell, she only had 2 left, now 1).



(OOC: Right--that's what I would have done in the same situation, but also remember that she took the step before Kitty dropped down, so she didn't have any steps left by the time her spell came.  Either way, it worked out this time )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Yep 

Oh, could it be, that there is no square between Melody and Zykovian, and likewise Kitty and Copper, anyways? Then Melody will just step onto Kitty's square before the s-CdG, otherwise, she will step between the two girls.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
There used to be no space between Melody and Zykovian, but Zykovian created a space by taking a step backwards to get his shot on Kitty, so now there is one space between them, as you originally thought 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*Zykovian grunted from yet another blast from Alire, spinning in her direction with an arrow nocked*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "Stop _shooting _ me!"  Zykovian exclaimed. "Or I'll shoot _you _ again!"  [/sblock]

OOC: 5' adjust closer to Alire (or to get a better shot), fire on Alire [+4 to hit/ 1d10+2 damage]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

*Mhrazhar drafts behind Abdiel as she engages and moves to a flanking position (with Fedowin) and attacks Bellangere.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

*Mhrazhar comes up behind Bellangere and slashes at her exposed flank, spilling more blood and eliciting a response in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Wow, now this is a like a gang bang.  I'm sorry, sweetie, but I'm afraid that if you don't want to play nice, then its no more Ms. Nice Girl."
[/SBLOCK]

*Melody moves diagonally and tries to knock the unfortunate copper-haired girl unconscious again with a studied and carefully-placed blow to the head, but the attempt is unsuccessful due to a lack of power behind Melody's blow*

(OOC:
Mhrazhar's Attack 16 + 6 = 22, hit
Mhrazhar deals 5 damage
Melody's Coup de Grace automatically crits
Copper takes 4 damage--yikes, Melody's unarmed damage is a bit low.
Copper makes the Fort Save vs unconsciousness
Fedowin's turn, followed by Zykovian.
Special note--Alire is still on the roof, well away from the group and up a lot.)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody tries again...


OOC: Hey, I can do 10 damage max!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: Quite so--the problem was a non-3 roll on the part that is doubled compounded by a 2 on sneak attack   I'm sure she'll get a success next round )


----------



## khavren (Jun 30, 2005)

Fedowin

Obviously very injured, Fedowin switches to fighting with just his left hand in a more defensive manner. Even as he pulls back slightly he replies in rowaini [sblock] "Ah, my darling you disapoint me! I thought you were flexible than that! I haven't time to give you my usuall 5 times in a night, so I had to ask my scaly friends to help out. So you were a sweet nice demure girl before? I can't wait to play nasty with you, perhaps if you do a good job at it I'll let you wear your lovely favour. After all, no one should be _totally _naked and helpless! "[/sblock]

ra
[sblock]
I think I've got 2 hp left, fighting defensivly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

*Fedowin's sword strikes forward, seeking a vulnerable spot while at the same time trying very hard to defend his body against any attack. The slice goes wild and misses, as Bellangere chides in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if that's the way you want to play, then I'm not going to let that sword of yours anywhere near little delicate feminine me. I'm just not into men who like bestiality"
[/SBLOCK]

*Zykovian takes a step back to help his next shot be at a more shallow angle and lets it loose at Alire up on the roof.*

*The Rosethorne leader dodges the attack completely, countering with a green energy attack of her own from her wand.*

*Disgusted with Fedowin's poor manners, Bellangere tumbles away from her attackers until she stands on the far side of the Rowaini, leaving enough space between her and the Mojiin that they won't be able to bring all their weapons to bear. Then, very carefully, she strikes at Fedowin, knocking him off his feet and into unconsciousness.*

*In the land of dreams and rainbows, the copper-haired girl is queen.*

(OOC:
Fedowin's Attack 2 + 3 = 5, Miss.
Zykovian's Attack 12 + 4 = 16, Miss.
Zykovian takes 3 damage from Alire!
Bellangere's Tumble check 13 + 9 = 22, success.
Bellangere's Attack Roll n20 + 0 = 20, hit.
Bellangere's Confirmation Roll 11 + 0 = 11, failure.
Fedowin takes 13 more damage, bringing him unconscious but alive (at least for 4 more rounds) at -11. 
Abdiel's Turn)


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 05/18*

*Disgusted with being shot at all day by a wand, Zykovian spun and shot Bellangere, who had been kind enough to get out of everyone's way and allow a clear shot.  Then, he hustled to the doorway, getting out of sight of the crazy wand lady.*

In Seelie[sblock] "Alire, surrender or I shoot another one of your girls,"  Zykovian said, imploring the woman to stop the bloodshed.[/sblock]
OOC: Fire on Bellangere (have precise shot) [+5 to hit/ 1d10+3 damage], move to villa.


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel move to stand over Fedowin, making sure that Bellangere cannot get to him again. He will then attack her with his claw.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

*Abdiel slashes at Bellangere but she parries the attack easily.  Nonetheless, his position ensures Fedowin's safety.*

*Unwilling to let Alire continue to make potshots at the party unchallenged and glad that the female Rowaini no longer threatens him, Mhrazhar dashes into the mansion, throwing the doors open as he runs inside.*

*Melody slams the sleeping girl in the temple one more time for good measure, knocking the copper-haired girl soundly unconscious.*

*Fedowin's wounds from Bellangere continue to bleed.*

*Zykovian takes a well-aimed shot at Bellangere, but she deflects the arrow a bit with her left-hand sword as she twists her body with exceptional agility to avoid the attack.  Zykovian scurries back towards the mansion to try to get out of Alire's range, but he can't quite find a spot with such good cover for now.  He is confident that next turn he will be out of her line of sight.*

*Alire calls down to Zykovian in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"Accursed bounty hunter and murderer of my sisters, I shall not yield to kiss the ground before your greedy feet.  I have no idea where you find all these Mojiin who are traitors to Arris or if you are just playing them as dupes, but I will kill you all if I must before I let you keep the Crazan Arris."
[/SBLOCK]

*Then she shoots one last green bolt of energy at him, which is enough to stagger the brave Altanian.*

*Bellangere wordlessly attacks her assailant, pirouetting and striking twice, successfully on each attack, nearly dropping the Mojiin where he stands.  As it is, Abdiel is in a perilous position.*

(OOC:
Abdiel's Claw 11 + 5 = 16, Miss
Melody's Coup de Grace hits for 5 damage.
Copper's Fort Save 2 + 6 = 8, fails.
Zykovian's Arrow 16 + 5 = 21, Miss (If you want a clue as to why, check out Bellangere's attack bonus last time she attacked )
Zykovian takes 5 more damage from Alire.
Bellangere's slashes 12 + 2 = 14, hit, and 17 + 1 = 18, hit.
Abdiel takes 9 damage and then 7 damage--1 hit point left, yikes!

Abdiel, you get to go again--yay!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

A special post just for Molpe and Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*As Mhrazhar rushes into the mansion, he sees on the hallway above the turquoise-haired Nymph, all dressed up as they had left her, in the company of and chatting with a shadowy figure in dark black ninja garb.*

*Likewise, Molpe and Glamour, on the way out to help the others, see the predatory Mojiin burst back into the building.*

(OOC:
Molpe can post actions and speech now!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

As she tries to figure out what is going on waves of emotions cross the delicate features of the Limnad, she makes no aggressive movements and though she is agitated as she speaks it seems to be out of worry and not surprise. 

Eldish: [sblock] “The Rosethorns troubles you do they not?  How can we assist you, good dragon.”[/sblock]

She turns to her companion and whispers quickly.

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m not sure this creature understands me, dearest sister, could you aid in translation?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Mhrazhar and Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The Ninja standing beside the Nymph speaks in Seelie to the Nymph.*
[SBLOCK]
"Of course, my dear sister.  Right away!"
[/SBLOCK]
*then to Mhrazhar in Mojiin.*
[SBLOCK]
"My sister asks: The Rosethornes trouble you do they not?  How can we assist you, good Mojiin?"
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: SBLOCK please, at least for a little bit)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 00/18*

*Zykovian grunted as the wand witch again found him with her wand.  Turning to Melody, he asked in Eldish . . . *

[sblock] "Melody, my friend, you wouldn't happen to have another healing potion one you by any chance?"  Zykovian asked, in obvious pain.[/sblock]
OOC: No action yet, waiting on the actions of others.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 20/20*

Rystil and Molpe
[sblock]Mhrazhar's deceptively quick yet massive frame blurs by as he runs past the pair, not missing a beat. His eyes are focused on the path ahead of him and never drift from his direction of travel. Taut sinew are now visible from within the robe whipping behind him. Mhrazhar responds to the pair almost as an afterthought to his hunt:

[Mojiin][sblock]"Alire - Rosethorn leader on roof."[/sblock][/sblock]

Rystil[sblock]Thanks for just running (no pun intended) with our OOC discussion and not holding up the game. 
Now, if you excuse me, I have a confused flower to stomp.     [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Rystil and Mhrazhar

[sblock]Molpe barely manages to get her lithe frame out of the way as the creature bolts past her as the dust settles her brow wrinkles in annoyance at him.  She mutters under her breath as she debates what to do.

Seelie: [SBlock] “How rude can something be!” her full lips still pouty she turns to glamour, “well sister, what did he say?”   [/SBlock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody speaks to Zykovian, then heads towards the mansion.

(Eldish)

[SBLOCK]_“I'm afraid, no. I used the only one I kept before I headed back to pursuit the Rosethorns and warn you about their presence, since I could barely stand by then.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> Thanks for just running (no pun intended) with our OOC discussion and not holding up the game.
> Now, if you excuse me, I have a confused flower to stomp.



Whew!  I'm just glad I chose the right thing 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"He said, 'Alire, Rosethorne leader, on roof.' " Glamour replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA (Not sure who else.)

[SBlock] “Oh,” Molpe replies not sure if she really wants to face Alire, “well if its him and her I imagine he should be able to handle it, plus he didn't ask for any help, did he, sister?  We should probably see where the others are and how they are fairing!”  

Molpe pauses long enough to see if Glamour has any objects before heading for the front door… [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour nods.*
"You're right, Sister.  Let's go!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:
[SBLOCK]* Molpe nods back at her sister and rushes down the remaining few stairs to the front door. *[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel, focused on his opponent ignores everything else going on around him. He continues to focus on Bellangere, trying to claw, bite and tail slap her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

*Abdiel unleashes a plethora of attacks on Bellangere, and she manages to valiantly parry a claw, dodge the tail, and force the bite to overshoot its mark, but she still takes a solid hit from the Mojiin's claw.*

*Mhrazhar is still inside.*

*Melody reaches the mansion doors, safely out of sight of Alire.*

(OOC:
Abdiel's Attacks 6 + 5 = 11, 16 + 5 = 21, 16 + 3 = 19, 9 + 3 = 12, One Hit.
Bellangere takes 8 Damage.
Molpe's turn now--followed by Zykovian.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Pushing the doors upon Molpe looks upon the chaos with her big royal blue eyes wide in worry, but her eyes quickly focused upon the seriously wounded archer, her wand quickly appeared into her dictate hand as she rushed to his side, “Oh my, Zykovian! Are you okay?  Let me aid you!”









*OOC:*


 Cure light wounds via the wand if he doesn’t object.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 00/18*

Seelie[sblock] "You're demented, Alire," Zykovian called out, "We're probably on the same side if you want what's best for the Carzan Arris and the Mojiin homeworld.  You're being played . . . as are we."[/sblock]
*Zykovian laboured his way to the edge of the villa, hoping the eves of the villa would protect him from the wand-wielding witch.*



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Oh my, Zykovian! Are you okay?  Let me aid you!”



Relief at seeing the Nymph was clearly evident on his face.  "You . . . are a sight for sore eyes," Zykovian said. "Aid would be most welcome, though it is dangerous out here . . . Alire and her band are attacking, it would be safer for you in the villa at the moment."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

“As would you be, Zykovian, but we’re both out here…” Molpe admitted honesty as she lost her train of thought for a second or two while staring at the carnage but as she recovered she handed the wand to Glamour, “Heal him, sister, and stay close…  I do not want to ponder losing you to Alire.”









*OOC:*


 Hey isn’t it nice when some crazy Ivan’s their actions in mid combat…  casting Magic Missiles upon Bellangere. (Maybe) 







*OOC:*




RA: [SBLOCK]If the above doesn’t cost Molpe any time I would like to use Glamour’s obvious ability to use a wand, she is an arcane caster of some sort after all, as the parties healer for now.  Why I didn’t think of this before hand I don’t know, I guess a fresh day and desperation at what was going on gave me new insight.

Now if the above costs Molpe an action, and therefore Zykovian wouldn’t get healed this round then Molpe will simply heal him. 

Oh!  Lastly, I didn’t think Molpe had the range to cast it without moving but if it would be possible to cast hideous laughter Molpe would probably have done it.  (Unless Abdiel looks to be seriously compromised in his ability to defend himself.  I leave that choice in your hands.)[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2005)

*Rosethorn Encounter Map*

Here is the updated encounter map. Posts are not really specific as to PC positions so this is as I see it from posts. Let me know if something needs to be chaged...   

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody heads after Mhrazhar to help against the witch on the roof.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Glamour cannot use the wand of Cure Light Wounds because it is not on her spell list.  If you have an arcaney wand, she could use that
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

*Alire responds in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, please.  Quit lying, bounty hunter.  I know the truth.  I know who hired you."
[/SBLOCK]

*Zykovian reaches a spot protected from Alire's sight under the eaves of the villa.*

*The black-cowled ninja standing beside Molpe replies to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister, I cannot use a divine wand like that...I'm sorry...I've failed you again.  I'll just prepare to fight with my dagger if anyone gets too close--do you want them dead or just knocked out: it will be harder to hit with the dagger if it is the latter, but I guess I could punch instead."
[/SBLOCK]

*Eager to heal Zykovian, Molpe uses her wand on him instead, as she had originally planned, noticing as she does so a bloody and dying Feldori, like her sister Zarina, that has Zykovian's arrow just above her heart.  She clearly has not much longer to live.  Zykovian regains his healthy pallour.*

*Alire snarls down at Abdiel in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Traitor to Arris!  I may die here today, but I count many true daughters of Arris among my friends, Preservers like Fyardin Ryaj and Abdiel Lyanthra, and I've already sent word back to Arris to them.  They will find you and stop you from delivering the jewel to the Valsians!"
[/SBLOCK]

*And with that, she shoots a bolt of green energy at Abdiel that knocks him unconscious, causing any items he was carrying to gently unmeld and rest atop his draconic form.*

*Bellangere shouts up to Alire in Rowaini and receives a response.*
[SBLOCK]
"Hey Eri, that's the one that has the jewel.  Want me to nab it?"

"No point, my sister.  We need to knock out the villa's owner or that gate is going to keep us inside, anyways."

"Well, I don't see her here, but she's probably the Ninja."

"She could be any of them--she's a Dolathi, remember--she justs looks like a Rowaini like you."

"Then I'll go after the assassin--she has a healing wand."
[/SBLOCK]

*Then she charges Molpe defensively, which is admittedly rather odd for a charge.  The slash is about to hit home in Molpe's heart when her gloves shimmer and swarm into a legion of angry fireflies, that flit in the Rowaini Swashbuckler's way and deflect the shot a bit, causing Bellangere to miss her target just a little and instead drive a deep gash just under her left breast.*  

*Mhrazhar climbs up onto the roof with Alire, within charging distance for next round.*

*Melody is mostly up the stairs now, inside the mansion.*

(OOC: 

Zykovian gains 5 hit points!

Abdiel takes 3 Damage, bringing him to -2.

Bellangere's Attack 18 + 2 = 20, Hit
Confirmation 14 + 2 = 16, Not a Crit, but only thanks to the fireflies!
Molpe takes 15 Damage--bringing her down to 2.

Mhrazhar's Climb check 15 + 3 = 18, success!

Zykovian's turn.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe spoke as in Seelie as calmly as she could, her lovely voice was cracked in pain but she also sounded relived, her womb had gone untouched, at least this time, as she held her hands instinctively went to cover the deep gash under her left breast.

Seelie [sblock]“I could use some help here so please, my sister, use your best judgment but I cannot defend our child alone!”[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 No actions for now, minus the free action of speech, I'm just advancing plot.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 05/18*

*Zykovian nodded in thanks to Molpe, then prepared to meet the assault of the Rowaini woman.  When she diverted to Molpe, Zykovian shook his head at the move . . . stepped back, and fired.*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "Alire, you really are quite silly . . . that *was * Abdiel Lyanthra that you just knocked to the ground," Zykovian explained.  "As for who hired me, that is only important if a mission is ever carried out . . . sometimes there are others issues more important than money."[/sblock]

OOC: 5' adjust and fire on Bellangere (have precise shot and pbs) [+5 to hit/ 1d10+3 damage].


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

*Zykovian shoots at Bellangere and misses.*

(OOC:
Zykovian's Arrow 6 + 5 = 11, Miss

Molpe's Turn)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Molpe’s royal blue eyes go wide as she watches the arrow sail wide only to quickly focus as she sings desperately in an attempt to stay alive.









*OOC:*


 Cast: Tasha’s Hideous Laughter on Bellangere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

(OOC: I'm going to pretend you added "Casting Defensively" in that last post )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm going to pretend you added "Casting Defensively" in that last post )




Please don't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

(OOC: Okey dokey. I shall honour your wishes then.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

*Molpe begins to cast a spell, opening a hole in her defenses that Bellangere exploits, striking at her again, this time through the arm.  Though the wound is certainly not fatal, Molpe swoons and faints.*

*Screaming in anguish, Glamour prepares to attack Bellangere but then turns back to Molpe and staunches her sister's wounds, ensuring her safety first and foremost.*

*With no targets visible on the ground and a potential opponent up with her on the roof, Alire snarls at Mhrazhar in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"So...you choose to ally yourself with the Dragonlords and the Mojiin murderer both at once?  You're either a traitor or a dupe, but either way, I can't go easy on you this time."
[/SBLOCK]
*She then shoots him with her green energy wand once and then jumps off the roof, slowing a bit as she falls and hitting the ground gently and gracefully.*

*Bellangere moves five feet to finish Zykovian, striking at him twice with her whirling dual cutlasses.  While Zykovian easily blocks the first with his shield, the second strike hits home and sends him into darkness.*

(OOC:
Bellangere's AoO 15 + 2 = 17, Hit.
Molpe takes 7 Damage--knocked out at -5.

Glamour's untrained Heal check 14 + 2 = 16.
Molpe stabilises!

Mhrazhar takes 3 Damage

Bellangere's Attacks 5 + 4 = 9, 16 + 4 = 20, One Hit

Zykovian takes 11 damage, bringing him to -6

Mhrazhar's turn)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

*Melody*

With Alire no longer on the roof, Melody turns around and heads back towards the entrance, but not too close to the melee.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

(OOC: Hmm...how would Melody have seen that, though?)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

OOC: Dunno.  I have no idea how the house looks like and what she can or cannot see or hear. Maybe there are some windows? If she doesn't know about it yet, she will continue and turn around once she finds out, of course.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 17/20*

Upon seeing Alire jump over the edge of the building Mhrazhar curses every disillusioned caster he has ever, or will ever, face in combat. The mojiin eyes the edge of the building like a bird of prey and thinks a moment of the Ceremony of the Boundless Winds that he had been told about during his younger years on Arris. Iin his mind hs can see wings sprout from his serpentine body and he visualizes this moment and the enevitable graceful landing. 

The Avenger runs towards the edge and jumps (and moves?) to the other side of Alire and prepares to face off against the leader of the Rosethorns. 

[Mojiin][sblock]"Over my dead body will this fall into Valsian hands - _Valsian_. including yours, _Sister_. Your misguided ways shall destroy you."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar leaps off the building gracefully, landing just on the other side of Alire as he does so, hitting the ground with a painful ache in the legs but minimising injury by bending with the blow in a well-performed jump.*

*Alire replies scornfully.*
[SBLOCK]
"Then you're a dupe of Zaryl Barryn and his puppet Zykovian.  If you refuse to listen to reason, allowing lies to fester and control your mind, then you must be stopped, even if you think you're doing the right thing."
[/SBLOCK]

*Melody continues up the stairs and along the upper hallway, reaching the room with the balcony but not the balcony itself yet.*

*Glamour moves to flank with Mhrazhar, provoking an attack from Bellangere that misses its lithe target.*

*Now that she's in position, Glamour attacks with her fist, provoking an attack of opportunity from Alire as well with her wooden staff, which strikes the dressmaker turned ninja soundly on the side of the head.  Even so, Glamour's unarmed strike slams into Alire's temple, instantly knocking the Rosethorne leader unconscious.*

*In Rowaini, Bellangere shouts:*
[SBLOCK]"Ye gods!  You took out Eri just like that?  I surrender--just please, don't kill her--I beg you!"[/SBLOCK]
*And she sheathes her weapons and holds up her hands.*

(OOC:
Mhrazhar's Jump Check for Distance 14 + 7 = 21--Enough to make it.
Mhrazhar's Jump Check to Lessen Impact 9 + 7 = 16, Success.
Mhrazhar takes 2 Damage from the fall.

Bellangere's AoO 8 + 4 = 12, Miss.

Glamour's Attack 12 + 12 = 24, Hit.
Alire takes 27 Damage, knocking her unconscious.

Bellangere surrenders.

Victory!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody figures out that the ones on the roof are gone and comes back out the front door, while Bellangere tries to stabilise the Kitty and the Fedowin and Glamour tries to stabilise Abdiel and the Zykovian unless someone stops them.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody moves over to Alire and picks up the wand, just in case she wakes up suddenly. Speaking to Mhrazhar at first, but then turning towards the masked fighter.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Great, you got her... uhm... nevermind, he doesn't understand a word, anyways. What's up with her, why is she helping us suddenly? And can you wake your sister? Her healing wand could be helpful, I cannot use such a thing.”_[/SBLOCK]

After that, she heads next to her downed companions and helps stabilizing them. She also retrieves the gem from the unconscious Abdiel and heads over to Mhrazhar, holding the gem in her hand, then closing her fingers around it and pressing it protectively against her breast before handing it over, hoping that the Mojiin understands, what she means.

When this is done, Melody casts a quick spell, taking the time to look around the scene.

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_Detect Magic_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Melody in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"She surrendered, and now she is trying to take care of the Feldori Rosethorne and the Rowaini man who was with you. As for healing--I can't use the wand, but do you have any potions? If not, I'll go get one immediately--My sister needs me!."
[/SBLOCK]

*Melody's detection:*
[SBLOCK]
*Melody detects magic on the wand, a ring of Alire's, a ring of Bellangere's, Bellangere and Fedowin's left cutlasses, Molpe's healing wand, the Crazan Arris, a few pieces of jewelry that Fedowin has, all of Molpe's clothing items, the copper-haired girl herself, all of Glamour's clothing items, Alire herself, Kitty's right claw-weapon, the party's last potion, an item in Bellangere's satchel that Melody can't see, and a potion on Alire.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody answer's Glamour with a shrug of her shoulders and says:

(Eldish)

[SBLOCK]_“I don't have any, maybe some of the others do...”_[/SBLOCK]

While looking for a healing potion, Melody also checks the condition of everyone lying around, where she hasn't done so already, making sure, that they are alive.

Then she turns to the Rowaini fightress:

(Rowaini)

[SBLOCK]_“We should kill you all, since some of you certainly tried that with us, but I know better than this mindless slaughter. That brings us nowhere. You seem to have at least some sense left to you, gladly. Anyways, I would feel a little better, if you put down your weapons. You'll have them back, I know they're probably quite personal to you, but for now please let me place them out of reach.”_[/SBLOCK]

Afterwards, she picks up all the girls' weapons and a ring and potion from Alire, she also rips one hair off of Alire's head to examine it, and then places the weapons inside the villa around the corner of the entrance on one small pile.

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]I suppose Melody knows enough about these Rowaini weapons, yes?

Here are a few more things...

Around the corner and out of sight, she will place Kitty's claws inside her backpack and dampen the aura, if it is not too strong. Kitty seems to always attack her, so she'll make it more difficult at least, if it happens again.

IIRC Fedowin did not have magical jewelry last time Melody checked (in the alley), right?
(EDIT: Checked the old posts again, he had magical bracers there plus the blade... are the bracers still there?)
She will not mention those, however, guessing he stole them from Glamour!? LOL
Well, that's their problem... being CN she'll leave it to them.

What does 'herself' mean (copper and Alire)?
Could that simply be an active spell or ability, or _are_ they actually magical!?
Copper was not magical in the alley, correct? Any differences Melody might notice?

Kitty's claws also weren't listed back in the alley, was there not magic one among them then?
Are the claws the same?

I'm also curious about the strenghts and some schools of the auras... (Spellcraft)

Here's the list for your conveniance:

C and A themselves (or the aura(s) active on them)
A's ring
B's ring
Mo's clothes
G's clothes
our last potion (healing? who has this?)
A's potion
F's jewelry (is that one piece or more?)
A's wand
K's claw
F's cutlass
B's cutlass
B's item in the satchel (strength only)
The Crazan Arris[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 3, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 15/20*

Once Alire falls to a single strike from Glamour Mhrazhar studies the assassin carefully. He then tells her
[Mojiin][sblock]"If Ballangre uses magic or and brings one of the Thornroses conscious - knock them out."[/sblock]
Mhrazhar nods to melody and accepts the Crazan Arris and helps with the process of gathering weapons (including Ballangre's) and stabilizing people.

Once Melody arrives he says 
[Mojiin][sblock]"Glamour can you ask Melody if we have a way to bring Molpe conscious? I think that she will be able to use her wand to bring the rest of us conscious."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
He's still got the bracers.
C and A themselves (or the aura(s) active on them) Alire has a minor abjuration active on her.  Copper actually is magical, and the aura is majour (Spellcraft failed).
A's ring, minor abjuration.
B's ring, minor abjuration. 
Mo's clothes: a large number of auras that would be difficult to sort without taking off her clothes and looking at each separately.  Pretty much all of them are minor though.
G's clothes: a similarly large number of auras, but this time, some of them are medium, and one majour.
our last potion (healing? who has this?), I guess you're right that nobody has one, so we'll just get rid of this one.
A's potion, minor aura of conjuration.
F's jewelry (is that one piece or more?), F has four earrings and a necklace.  All of them have lingering auras.
A's wand, minor aura of Evocation.
K's claw, minor aura of Evocation.
F's cutlass, minor aura of Evocation.
F's bracers, minor abjuration.
B's cutlass, minor aura (failed Spellcraft)
B's item in the satchel (strength only) minor, minor aura
The Crazan Arris medium aura (failed Spelcraft)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Nodding to Mhrazhar and taking the healing potion recovered from Alire, Glamour quickly and urgently hurries over to Molpe and feeds her sister the draught, though she does so gently in a way to ensure that the Nymph will not choke on the viscous green liquid. This actually isn't enough to wake Molpe, so Glamour rushes into her home and comes out a little while later with another pair of potions, feeding one more to Molpe, so that the Nymph awakens around a minute later.*

(OOC:
Molpe heals 3 hit points!
Molpe heals 5 hit points!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* As the Limnad starts to wake from her deep slumber Molpe moans softly but its neither the moan of pain or the moan of pleasure, instead it’s simply the moan of someone coming to after a deep sleep.  Her stirring quickly follows the moan, almost as she subconsciously feels the need to roll off of her damaged side. *

*  Finally her large royal blue eyes open and she focuses, in a bit of a haze, upon her sister as she licks her lips unsure of what to make of the bitter and sweet combination in her mouth. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Oh, my sister, you wouldn’t be the most peculiar dream I had,”  she pauses for a second trying to recall more of the experience, “Really it was more of a nightmare…”  [/sblock]
* As she comes father to she realizes that Glamour’s soft bed has been replaced by an unforgiving firmness that could only be earth, which causes the Limnad to look around at her surrounding some more. *

Seelie: [sblock]“It wasn’t a dream, was it,” Molpe looked toward Glamour seeking answers to what had transpired, “what happened, sister?”[/sblock]
* As she waits for the answer her hands subconsciously drift to her abdomen… *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Upon Molpe's awakening Glamour throws a huge hug around her and exclaims excitedly in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister!  You're all right!  The two groups of bandits were fighting, and we decided to help the one group led by Zykovian against the other, but then the other group, led by Alire, managed to knock you unconscious.  Fortunately, they are all defeated except the one girl, who is hurt a good deal and disarmed, so there's no one here who will hurt you, I hope, except maybe these last two of Zykovian's bounty hunters."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe returns the hug, cringing in the effort as her side hurt greatly, and motions for her sister to help her to stand up as she too replies in Seelie. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m sure we are safe, my sister,”  Molpe says in a slightly lecturing tone, “we’ve helped them in their time of need and Zykovian seems to be a good man.” Her lecturing tone disappears as she gives it some more thought, “Though I do imagine that it would be wise for me to take his words of advice to heart.  Speaking of which where is Zykovian?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour helps Molpe stand up and then points about ten feet away, where Zykovian lies unconscious, replying in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"He's right over there, Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks to where Glamour is pointing and quickly heads over to him speaking softly, her tone obviously fret with worry.*

Seelie: [sblock]“Oh dear,”  Molpe replies as she kneels behind side him, “If my ‘dream’ is true then this is my fault.”  [/sblock]

* With a frown, but obviously less worried, she reaches for her wand but stops short as she realizes she hadn’t picked it up when she had stood up.*

Seelie: [sblock]“My sister, would you grab my wand please”  [/sblock] 

* Molpe asks sweetly in Seelie as she extends her hand, palm up, towards Glamour. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour picks up the wand gingerly and then gently places it into Molpe's hand, replying in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, my sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody speaks to Glamour in a slightly upset fashion, which gets more relaxed after a short moment.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I'm neither Zykovian's nor a bounty hunter, don't spread lies like that. Thank you very much! If you now, please, could heal Zykovian, Abdiel and Fedowin, that would be most appreciated, and do not heal the girls! They will just try to kill us all again, this is the second time already.”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she turns to the other Rowaini girl again, pointing at the copper-haired one on the ground and asking a question from her tone.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Why is it, that she radiates magic?”_[/SBLOCK]


Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Could you answer the other questions, too, please? They are not unimportant...

Copper's weird aura and Kitty's claws, where they there in the alley, too, or not?

Also the question about the wand in the OOC.

And... is it possible to differentiate between an inherently magical item and one with a spell cast on it?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Kitty's claws were not magical back in the alley, but Copper should have been and I forgot...its so hard sometimes with Detect Magic. Melody can use the wands if she needs to. Differentiating between magical items and items with spells on them takes an Analyse Dweomer--Detect Magic just sense presence or absense of auras 
[/SBLOCK]

*Glamour replies to Melody in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, then, I apologise and excuse me for inferring, but I assumed as much based on the fact that you were following the bounty hunter around on his bounty, breaking and entering and such. It isn't a lie if I thought it was so."
[/SBLOCK]

*Bellangere replies tersely in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"She's a self-aware construct."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Taking the wand with an appreciative nod Molpe turns back to the downed archer where she nearly touches the wand to the more grievous wounds but stops short as her smile quickly fades as the female voice from before interrupts her actions by yelling at her sister causing Molpe to retort in her sisters defense. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Nor am I an assassin but you have no issues spreading that rumor.  Please don’t talk to, my sister, like that and please apologize now.” [/sblock]

* She frowns, as only someone who can feel responsible can as she returns the wand to Zykovian’s more grievous wound and heals them. *









*OOC:*


 Heal him using the wand. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*It takes two passes with the wand for Molpe's wand to give enough healing to eventually awaken the unconscious Zykovian.*

(OOC:

Zykovian heals 5 hit points!
Zykovian heals 9 hit points--maximum!
Zykovian will awaken in about a minute, but this time, there's still time for more actions)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody continues to talk with the Rowaini.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Hmm... interesting. Thank you, for letting me know. There is one thing, I would really like to know. Why is it, that you want this gem so badly? Is it worth that much gold, that you would kill for it, well not you specifically, you seem to have some conscience at least as well as some sense of self-preservation, but the others you are helping out here? Hasn't the thought crossed your mind, that it belongs to its homeworld and should be brought back there? This has to stop, I don't want you to attack me... us... again.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bellangere replies sadly in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Eri says that it is worth dying for the Jewel, or even killing for it if there is no other choice...Of that I am not so sure, but we need to get it so that we can restore Arris.  We have failed, however, and though Eri will be etremely angry with me for it, take the Jewel back to the Dragonlords if you want--just don't kill any more of my sisters...Glysha, Theia, Zyrn, Llyz, Pryx, Myrri, Jalyne, all dead...How can it be worth this price..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Though she was being ignore Molpe smiled at seeing her healing move through Zykovian’s body, her magic would leave him scar free from this encounter, but as the female from before continues to speak to the sad Rowaini Molpe pauses from her healing and moves to her sister’s side to whispers softly to her. *

Seelie: [sblock]“What do they speak about, my sister?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"They speak of murder and jewels.  The first one said:

'Hmm... interesting. Thank you, for letting me know. There is one thing, I would really like to know. Why is it, that you want this gem so badly? Is it worth that much gold, that you would kill for it, well not you specifically, you seem to have some conscience at least as well as some sense of self-preservation, but the others you are helping out here? Hasn't the thought crossed your mind, that it belongs to its homeworld and should be brought back there? This has to stop, I don't want you to attack me... us... again'

And then the second one said:

'Eri says that it is worth dying for the Jewel, or even killing for it if there is no other choice...Of that I am not so sure, but we need to get it so that we can restore Arris. We have failed, however, and though Eri will be etremely angry with me for it, take the Jewel back to the Dragonlords if you want--just don't kill any more of my sisters...Glysha, Theia, Zyrn, Llyz, Pryx, Myrri, Jalyne, all dead...How can it be worth this price...'

That's where it stands for now, sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody continues to talk with the Rowaini.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Is that what they told you, that they want to restore Arris? Who are these Dragonlords you are talking about? They are enemies of Arris, right? I think Abdiel mentioned them once, but I'm not sure.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

*Molpe frowned as she takes it all in, people had killed for this jewel and she couldn’t fathom why people would do so, but she simply nodded to her sister as she replied. *

Seelie [sblock]“Horrible, simply horrible.  What was it that made the first one comment on it being interesting?”   Molpe paused long enough reassure her sister, “please keep translating, I will continue to heal, okay, my sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bellangere replies to Melody in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK]
"You've gotten yourself involved with a bounty hunter working for the Dragonlords and you don't even know who they are?  Wow, he was using you for a dupe?--That explains a lot.  Wait, did you say Abdiel?  Oh heavens!--Eri's not going to be happy when she hears that he turned Defiler...Anyways, let me explain:  You know about Arris right?  Well it used to be really beautiful and full of life, but the Valsians and their Dragonlords drained almost all of it away.  A few Valsians, like Eri, are Ecomancers who want to help Arris, and most of the Mojiin want to help too, but I guess you've found two of the few who don't.  Anyways, the Jewel can restore the life of Arris, but the Dragonlords want it for power...of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly, Sister.  She said interesting to something about the copper-haired girl being a self-aware construct--probably one of those Praetorian models.  By the way, seems like they can understand our Seelie, so do you still have those"
[/SBLOCK]
*Glamour motions to her ears.*
[SBLOCK]
"Mine must have also gotten mixed in with your dress when they grabbed the pile because I can't find mine.  Anyways, they just said:

'Is that what they told you, that they want to restore Arris? Who are these Dragonlords you are talking about? They are enemies of Arris, right? I think Abdiel mentioned them once, but I'm not sure'

Followed by:

'You've gotten yourself involved with a bounty hunter working for the Dragonlords and you don't even know who they are? Wow, he was using you for a dupe?--That explains a lot. Wait, did you say Abdiel? Oh heavens!--Eri's not going to be happy when she hears that he turned Defiler...Anyways, let me explain: You know about Arris right? Well it used to be really beautiful and full of life, but the Valsians and their Dragonlords drained almost all of it away. A few Valsians, like Eri, are Ecomancers who want to help Arris, and most of the Mojiin want to help too, but I guess you've found two of the few who don't. Anyways, the Jewel can restore the life of Arris, but the Dragonlords want it for power...of course'

That's it so far."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe feels for her ears instinctively enough though it’s obvious they are not there by Glamour’s question. *

Seelie: [sblock]“No mine, most be in the house or… something,”  she doesn’t finish her thought not really wanting to consider the thought that someone was a thief, “but lets focus on the matter at hand for now.”[/sblock]

* Molpe walks away off from the others, towards Alire, and motions for Glamour to follow her.  Kneeling next to Alire Molpe pauses long enough to look for the wand that, in her eyes, had cause so much damage, not seeing it she frowns but ignores it for now as she looks upon the unconscious form not at all sure why someone could be so pretty yet so ugly but she muses it only for a second before she begins to heal her with her staff. *

Seelie: [sblock]“My sister, I know not who to trust,” Molpe apologize as she realizes that her sister my not agree with her actions, “but if this is ever to end happily then it seems like Alire and Zykovian will need to speak to each other without the influence of weapons to allow them to ignore each other’s words.”[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Cure Alire via the wand.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Are the dragonlords corrupted?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

Turning her head to the side for a moment, Melody says:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“You are responsible for her! If she starts hurting people again, that will be your doing and you will suffer the consequences, pretty!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe heals Alire.*

*Glamour says to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"The one who didn't answer you asked 'Are the dragonlords corrupted?' "
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC:

Alire gains 6 hit points and will wake up in about a minute.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bellangere replies to Melody in Rowaini, and Glamour translates to Seelie for Molpe.*
[SBLOCK]
"Corrupted?  Eri says that they are evil...tainted by darkness.  Does that mean they are corrupted?  Probably so."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe continues to kneel next to Alire ignoring the other female as she heals herself a few times with her own staff and then turns to Glamour. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Do all who do such things for money have no compassion?”  [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Cure Molpe with the staff.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“That's good enough... is that 'Eri'? *points to Alire*”_[/SBLOCK]


Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Just realized something else... Melody took a hair (turquise, right?) from Alire to examine... same as the one left in the alley or not?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe regains her full health from her wand's healing power.*

(OOC:

Molpe gains 8 hit points.
Molpe gains 6 hit points.
Oh, and its a wand )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bellangere nods.*

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
No, Alire's hair is amethyst violet.  Molpe's hair is 100% exactly the same hair from the alley, an identical shade of turquoise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Glamour speaks to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Zykovian's girl said 'That's good enough... is that 'Eri'? '

Oh, and as for people who do this kind of thing for money...well, I'd guess that lack of compassion is considered a perk.  Then again, she claims not to be a bounty hunter, so you never know..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

*Zykovian slowly awakens.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Speaking of compassion, will you heal Abdiel now, or only yourself and our enemies? Well, at least you helped Zykovian, so if they again start to make trouble, he can kill them once and for all. He's pretty good at that! Abdiel, however, is a peaceful creature, he will be able to help let this proceed without bloodshed, which, if you have watched closely, is also my wish.”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody points to Abdiel on the ground and sighs after she is finished.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie :[sblock]“Well, Belle, the Rowaini, spoke of them taking money for this assignment…”[/sblock]

* Molpe didn’t finish her thought or ask another question as she waits for Alire to recover Molpe looks up at Glamour, and the nice sized bruise forming on the side of her face.  Reaching gently Molpe touches it with the magical stick. *

Seelie :[sblock]“It looks like you should have duck, my, once again, lovely sister.”  [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Let me know when Alire starts to recover.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Melody*

With a quick glance to the dressmaker, Melody adds...

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“...and she also claimed, that she is not Zykovian's girl, so stop calling me that, ninjagirl. You can call me Vhris, that's what the Mojiin say, too.”_[/SBLOCK]

Afterwards, she shrugs and turns to the other Rowaini again.


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian's eyes snapped open, and he looked around at his surroundings.*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]_'I'm lying on the ground in a pool of my own blood,'_Zykovian thought.  _'And at the hands of the same people as before.  Abdiel had best appreciate . . . .'_[/sblock]*Zykovian leaned up on his elbows and looked around, immediately looking at the curled up Mojiin, Abdiel.  Seeing others being tended in the darkness, Zykovian called out in Seelie, then High Praetorian . . . .*

"Anyone care to tell me what the situation is . . . other than this amazing pain in my side . . . the former hole in my chest that aches again . . . and the wonderful scent in the air?" Zykovian asked . . . his mind obviously drifting as he smelled the nearby air. Concentrating again, Zykovian looked more closely. "'Molpe, you're alright? . . . good, when you fell I thought . . . well, it's good you're alright."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour nods to Molpe and replies:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I know for a fact that Zykovian is a bounty hunter.  This...Vhris claims that she is not with Zykovian and also not a bounty hunter."

"You're right about that, but at least I managed to dodge the dangerous-looking sword!"
[/SBLOCK]

*Then Glamour speaks to Melody in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"The Mojiin word for rainbow?  Anyway, I'm not the only one dressed up in all-black, you know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks at the sleeping creature with much compassion but quickly shakes her head, she didn’t understand how they could all want to whack each other repeatedly with weapons. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m afraid I will not, Miss,”  Molpe started firmly but with compassion, “at least for now, but I assure you he is sleeping peacefully and is not in pain.  I wish for Zykovian and Alire to speak to each other without weapons or their friends.  Hopefuly the two of them will listen to each other when before they could not.”  [/sblock]

* Seeing the approaching Archer Molpe smiles slightly and waves for him to join her before the embarrassment of her own mistake rise in a blush to her face. *

Seelie: [sblock]“It was my own mistake, Zykovian.  I panicked and nearly got us all killed.  Though I do hope you slept good, Zykovian.  Did you hear of my wishes when you approached us?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Everything was under control, the Rowaini fencer has surrendered, the turquoise-haired one healed you and then Alire and she does not seem to care about helping Abdiel or the others. Oh, and I slowly begin to understand, what's going on here, while talking with the Rowaini, who seems very reasonable and good-natured, so please... make sure, that Alire is not making any regretable mistakes by starting the fight all over again!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody turns to Glamour-ninja and laughs (in a friendly way).

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“It's a very fashionate color.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe gives a look towards both Glamour and ‘Vhris’ for them to knock it off serious matter needed attending too. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Please the two of you knock it off.” Molpe said firmly, “Vhris return to your prisoner, Glamour stay by my side incase someone needs translation.  I would like for this to have a chance to succeed.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Melody in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Indeed.  Particularly so for sneaking about.  But your name isn't really Vhris, right?  You probably know that I am Glamour." 
[/SBLOCK]

*Alire groans and begins to stir.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour looks a bit hurt, but does as Molpe asks.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* With Alire stirring Molpe bend down to double check her and to make her waking as easy as possible on her by running the back of her hand down her cheek. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Alire, I healed you, and you will be okay.  I would like for you to talk to Zykovian about this jewel...  I don’t not what to see anymore fights so please behave and see if talking could do what violence could not.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Correct.”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody once more turns back from the self-centered Nymph and moves deeper into the darkness, away from Alire.

Rystil: 



Spoiler



about 40 ft.



(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“What is your name, anyways? Belle? I hope you are right about Eri... Alire... because if she is the one, that played you wrong, and is after the money and not what she told you, I do not know what will happen now.”_[/SBLOCK]

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Zykovian, I hope you have your bow ready, so she doesn't get any stupid ideas. We had enough of those already.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian slowly rose to his feet from his prior position of reclining on his elbows.  Putting a hand on the ground to steady himself, he stood, brushing his cloak and the side of his face that lay on the ground free from any debris.  Seeing his bow lying discarded on the ground, Zykovian picked it up and slung it over one shoulder with practiced ease.  As he approached he kept his hands in the open where everyone could see them.*

*In Seelie* [sblock] 







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “It was my own mistake, Zykovian.  I panicked and nearly got us all killed.  Though I do hope you slept good, Zykovian.  Did you hear of my wishes when you approached us?”



“Bits and pieces, Molpe, only bits and pieces,” Zykovian replied in kind.  “I would hate to have these conversations go bad because of some words I may or may not have heard.  My thanks for your healing as well, I would assume . . . though it does not seem to have been as effective as the last application.”  [/sblock]
*Zykovian looked down at the still red slice in his side, then glanced at the Rowaini swordswoman.*

*In Eldish*[sblock] “My compliments on a dazzling swing, swordswoman,”  Zykovian commented with admiration.  “Not many have struck me with your ease . . . though it has been a long day on both sides, yes?”  [/sblock]
*In Seelie*[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Everything was under control, the Rowaini fencer has surrendered, the turquoise-haired one healed you and then Alire and she does not seem to care about helping Abdiel or the others. Oh, and I slowly begin to understand, what's going on here, while talking with the Rowaini, who seems very reasonable and good-natured, so please... make sure, that Alire is not making any regretable mistakes by starting the fight all over again!”_



"I will do the best that I can, Melody, though my words fell on deaf ears the previous two times I have attemted this . . . my instructors alway said I was stubborn . . . I will try again," Zykovian added with sincerity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*At first, with her eyes closed, half asleep, and looking quite vulnerable, Alire smiles and sighs at Molpe's touch, but then at the words, her blue eyes shoot open angrily. Though she had looked innocent, peaceful, and gentle while asleep, her anger mars her features as she spits in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"I will not fall for your tricks, murderer. You aren't such a great fighter, so its pretty clear that it was through these sorts of seductions that you...fatally hurt...my sisters."
[/SBLOCK]
*Then she spots Bellangere and cries in anguish in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister, you've betrayed us? But why? Did you make them a deal in exchange for healing me? You should have just taken out the one controlling the gate and then made a dash for it with the Jewel...you fool--you sentimental fool..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "I will not fall for your tricks, murderer.  You aren't such a great fighter, so its pretty clear that it was through these sorts of seductions that you killed my sisters."



"Wow, I didn't know such words were available in Seelie . . . nor able to be said with such . . . vigor."  Zykovian commented, shock clearly on his face.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks up flashing a look towards Vhris before turning to address Zykovian. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Please dismiss her and ask her to leave these dealings are far to delicate for her to be screaming for you to kill Alire.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

*Molpe looks pleadingly towards the leader of the Rosethorns. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Aire, we can discuses our issues later, please for now talk about this jewel that I was an unknowing carrier off.”[/sblock] 









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +19.  Lingerie is on.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Please dismiss her and ask her to leave these dealings are far to delicate for her to be screaming for you to kill Alire.”



 Zykovian smiled, and tried to be understanding, "Molpe, I can't dismiss Melody, nor would I want to.  She's a friend who's travelled with Abdiel today and has been near death several times herself today.  In fact, only a few hours ago I stood over her, protecting her as she lay bleeding against an attack by these very people.  You might be able to understand how she might feel.  I will note that Melody does understand, though, as I do, that we all want this fighting to stop so we have any hope of accomplishing our very similar goal, that of returning the Crazan Arris to the Mojiin in hopes of restoring a world."[/sblock]*Zykovian looked to Melody, in small plead to be understanding, but also happy for her presence.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe turns towards archer apologetically. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m sorry, Zykovian, but it seemed foolish to heal any more since everyone seems to want to kill each other…  Why should  I maker it any harder to accomplish?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I’m sorry, Zykovian, but it seemed foolish to heal any more since everyone seems to want to kill each other…  Why should  I maker it any harder to accomplish?”



"That does make sense, Molpe, though any agression at this point would be fatal before saner minds could step in,"  Zykovian offered.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe watches plead filled exchange and nod her head with a smile of acceptance and understanding. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I fear, that bad feelings choke the thought process from both sides of this… ordeal.  So, yes, I could understand how she feels but how many times has violence been tried and failed?”  Molpe shakes her head uncomprehending of a world where such actions are commonplace and shakes her had dismissively at her own words, “Since you vouch for her she can stay.” [/sblock]

* Molpe forces a smiles upon her attractive features for a second at his realization of the gravity of the situation. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Then I suggest you proceed with that knowledge foremost in your mind, as should you Alire, please.” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody angrily speaks to the Nymph, but strains herself trying to sound somewhat friendly.
Then she turns to Alire.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“How nice of you! Now leave the thinking to people that know how it's done! Have you not listened!? Just shut up now, please, and let us speak peacefully! Hear that Alire, or Eri? Peacefully... there's a great misunderstanding going on here, and either you are the cause for it, or you fell for it just like anyone else. Prove us wrong, that you are not after the money and you really only want the best for Arris, just like we do. And someone heal Abdiel now! He is a preserver and not in league with any Dragonlords or Valsians or whatever!”_[/SBLOCK]


OOC: Good night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

*At the outburst Molpe gives Zykovian another look, hopeful that he truly knows what he is doing but she says nothing in an attempt to give the process an honest attempt. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

(OOC: Answering order starting with Melody's asking Belle for her name.*

*Bellangere replies to Melody in Rowaini, somewhat distracted by Alire's venting:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am Bellangere...That is ridiculous--Eri wants to save Arris!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then to Alire in Valsian.*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister, its not like that...What's the point of having the Jewel if everyone dies? They wouldn't let me get off this planet alive anyways, right? Anyway, I found out that some of the people here with Zykovian are not evil ones working for the Dragonlords--they are just being duped by the archer. Specifically, the unconscious Mojiin is Abdiel Lyanthra! Maybe they will help us against Zykovian when they learn the truth?"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then she smiles slightly at Zykovian, and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well...perhaps we'll dance again...some time really soon..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire replies to Bellangere in Valsian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Abdiel? Has she become a Defiler then...how terrible!--She was such a kind soul...perhaps she was another of Zykovian's dupes...I refuse to believe anything else of her!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then she replies to Molpe's Diplomacy in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"I told you, wretch, I'm not falling for your lies. Before you and I began this dance of death for the Crazan Arris, I never thought that I could ever meet someone other than a Dragonlord who was so despicable that I knew they had to die to make the world a better place, but now, with so many of my sisters dead, I see one before me!"
[/SBLOCK]
*After Melody's final comments, she replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"How childish. These 'I know you are but what am I' games can't fool anyone. It is absurd to claim that I'm doing this for money. I'm an _Ecomancer_. I'm here to save Arris. You're bounty hunters, you're the ones after the money--money from the Dragonlords!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks away from Alire for a second a sad look forming on her face as she gives thought to Alire words but slowly she leans towards Alire, making it obvious her attentions are to say something in private, before she finishes her movement and brings her full lips to one of Alire’s ears. *

Whispered (DC15) Seelie* [SBLOCK]“Alire, I did not kill your sisters, I wouldn’t, I couldn’t, but I believe you will never believe me so I will make you a deal.  Listen to those around you, try and work this out peacefully, and I will cede my life to you when this meeting is over.  You can do with me as you see fit...  Do we have a deal Alire?” 









*OOC:*


 Not sure if I need a diplomacy check on this or not but it’s a +19 





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 * Please ask for a listen DC 15 from RA to see if you hear it or not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Molpe in frantic but whispered (DC 15) Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Sister--its not just your life you are ceding...what about our daughter?!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe turns to smile apoplectically towards Glamour before she returns her attention  and lips back to Alire’s ear. *

Whispered Seelie (DC15) [sblock]“Well, Alire?  Will that quench the trust of your anger?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire ponders for a while and then replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"I know there must be a trick...You want me to become tainted by the killing...To fall from grace!  I won't kill you to become corrupt like you..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe replies as she pulls back, no longer whispering, with an honest smile. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Nope, Alire, no trick at all.  I simply believe that my life should not be more valuable than that of a planet with, what millions of lives?  If you’re willing to listen without such a sacrifice from me than I’m more than willing to have it *not* happen to me.  At least in the end, with your denial of the offer, that I know your not as bad as a person as others claim you to be.  Now please be civil and discuss the matter of this jewel with Zykovian.  *It* is the real matter at hand here.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire frowns and says:*
[SBLOCK]
"Fine!  Bounty hunter, it disgusts me to pay your ilk, but whatever the Dragonlords are paying you, I will double if I can.  Just let me bring the Crazan Arris back to Arris.  Surely even a Dragonlord pawn like you can feel for a dying planet?  If not, then think of your gold."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Fine!  Bounty hunter, it disgusts me to pay your ilk, but whatever the Dragonlords are paying you, I will double if I can.  Just let me bring the Crazan Arris back to Arris.  Surely even a Dragonlord pawn like you can feel for a dying planet?  If not, then think of your gold."



[/SBLOCK] 
*Zykovian laughed . . . a heathly full bodied laugh.  With a smile on his face, he looked to Alire . . . giggled once . . . cleared his throat and tried to explain things to here.* 
*In Seelie/ High Praetorian* (Mhrazhar has been left out in the cold too long)[sblock] "Alire, you really have no concepts other than white or black, do you?  When you see a fresh wonderful looking fruit and take a bite and the fruit is bitter and rotten, do you continue to eat it?  When you decide to have a picnic outside and a horrible storm comes . . . do you still have the picnic outside.  Do you truly think so little of someone that they cannot make the same sort of decision?"

"I was offered a bounty . . . to recover a gem, a stolen gem . . . the bounty was a very cool 10,000 credits - though I had a name, a Zaryl Barryn - I didn't know of it, met no one who sponsored this bounty.  It was given through an intermidiary . . . one I trust . . . but just because a bounty is given . . . it does not mean that it must be accepted.  I made that decision for myself the moment Abdiel explained of his planet's peril and of his need to return it for the good of his planet . . . some things are worth more than money . . . worth more than life itself . . . I've been near death several times tonite . . . so have my friends . . . mostly at your hands . . . because you only see what you wanted to see . . . only you could be the righteous one, only you were the untainted uncorrupted . . . incorruptible . . . but your righteousness blinded you . . . your fury to attack us had costs on both sides . . . together we could have been mighty - we may yet be mighty.  We should . . . we could return the gem where it belongs . . . together."  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe smiles delighted to see such rapid progress but she couldn’t help but feel confused at some of the words and accusations.  Did two different planets need the jewel or was Zykovian giving up the bounty after everything was said and done?  As much as she wondered she remained quite, it wasn’t her place to ask questions or speak at the moment. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire looks somewhat disgruntled, but apparently something Molpe did has calmed her down. She replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"You won't get very far insulting me, you know. You speak of your 'near-death' situations as if that makes you a martyr, but in reality, none of your motley crew has died, while you have killed my sisters...I entered an ongoing fight to hear that you had just murdered a helpless and unconscious sister of mine, and you then immediately killed another, poor Myrrhine, she was such a kind Oread..."

"As for Zaryl Barryn, I know that he has set bounties already and thus I know that you had a bounty from him. He found the Crazan Arris and plans on using its energy in a ritual to create a destructive artifact so he can conquer Valthas from the Valthynes...He and his allies must be stopped, and preferably slain...He is an awful man who deserves death a hundred times over...In any case, if you really care for Arris, just give the Jewel to me and you won't have to worry about it any more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks from Alire, with some pride at her ability to remain calm, to Zykovian in a confusing array of emotions, surprise, hurt, and worry dominated, but it’s easy to tell she searches for some truth in the words upon Zykovian’s face but she continued to remain quite pondering how a Oread could have become involved in this at all. *


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In seelie/high praetorian*[sblock]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "You won't get very far insulting me, you know. You speak of your 'near-death' situations as if that makes you a martyr, but in reality, none of your motley crew has died, while you have killed my sisters...I entered an ongoing fight to hear that you had just murdered a helpless and unconscious sister of mine, and you then immediately killed another, poor Myrrhine, she was such a kind Oread..."



"And you killed her.  You attacked us with murderous intent after we discovered the body of the mojiin in the alley - a body with what appearred to be one of your hairs on the dagger, Molpe.  If you would have observed, or asked, or even frelling thought a moment, we might have been working together ever since that moment.  But noooooooooooo, you had to try and kill us, but you didn't even with our two Mojiin as possible evidence, even with us pleading to you to stop and discuss matters . . . you kept attacking, until you knew you would not win and fled," Zykovian replied.



			
				Alire said:
			
		

> . . . In any case, if you really care for Arris, just give the Jewel to me and you won't have to worry about it any more."



*Zykovian looked thoughtful for a moment.*
"Mmmmm, no.  I'm not giving the gem to you.  Somehow, I don't trust you to possess it.  But I won't fulfill the bounty I was offered.  I'm giving it to the one who has deserved it from the moment I met . . . I'm giving the gem to Abdiel,"  Zykovian explained.  "It is his planet . . . I know he is a preserver . . . it is his dream . . . he should have the chance to make his dream reality and bring life back into his world."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe had been about to interject about the dagger and the hair but stopped short, squirmed uncomfortably for a moment, and let the two leaders discus matters but she wasn’t smiling as she had been before. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire scoffs in Eldish, having problems with all the talk of killing in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Don't play the blame game, Zykovian.  You are the one who murdered my sisters.  As for the dead Mojiin in the alley, I was told you had killed her as well.  Asking for parlay seems pretty absurd when you've just murdered several people--why didn't you strike to subdue then if you were so righteous?  I know I did against your Avenger in the first fight.  I told him I was an Ecomancer too.  Then I sent Belle to go get the bodies of our dead to bury and she was attacked by that Rowaini fellow!  Quite a few so-called coincidences if you ask me."

"But leaving that aside since, as I said, it is not of importance, please do give the Crazan Arris to myself and Abdiel.  Abdiel and I will take it back to Arris and kill any servants of Zaryl who try to stop us.  I am just massively relieved that Abdiel did not become a Defiler or something...Belle just told me a few minutes ago that Abdiel was the the one with you other than that slow-witted Avenger...Abdiel was such a kind soul...I am glad he is well."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Responding to Alire, Melody says:

(Eldish, because it's better suited to talk about killing and all that)
[SBLOCK]_“Please, no talk in languages, we do not understand, we are trying to resolve the situation, and you are not helping it that way. What did you just say?

And stop listening to the Nymph, she has no clue what's going on, whatsoever! She's trying to help, some, but she does know nothing about the situation. She is being fooled, too, like you, like Abdiel, like everyone here. By someone we do not know. You are in a position to be that person, so it's just natural to suspect you.

Then, if you are an Ecomancer, and that has to mean something, then why do you wave away the fact, that Abdiel is a preserver that easily? You are blinded by what you have been told about Zykovian! Blinded! Open your damn eyes!

Your sisters died? Yes, they did. It's sad and I'm sorry for your loss. If I would not have tried to knock them out only, when *you* attacked us in the alley and tried to *kill us*, because I didn't know you and I don't normally kill people, although I was very close with your bunch, there would have been a lot more of them dead by now! What do you expect, if you rush strangers, trying to kill them? That they greet you warmly and let you proceed? Maybe you should think about *your* actions a little! We were telling you, that we want to return the gem then and we do tell it to you now, nothing has changed. I don't know who told you what you heard about us, but you are being fooled!

We want to return the Crazan Arris to Arris!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire points to her sapphire-blue eyes and responds to Melody in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know why you're so ready to spit vitriol at me, when you're supposedly trying to 'negotiate,' but I will answer your foolish accusations. See these?  They are the sign of an Ecomancer.  As is everything I do and every spell I cast.  The Avenger has a detection ability that also vindicated me.  As for Abdiel, he didn't do anything that made him known as a Preserver.  The Avenger, on the other hand, seems borderline Hatesower to me because he correctly determined that I was an Ecomancer and then attacked me to kill while _I_ was attacking to subdue the entire time."

"You may claim that you want to return the Crazan Arris to Arris as many times as you want, but I think one among us is a traitor manipulating the rest to give the jewel to the Dragonlords.  I do trust Abdiel and obviously I trust myself, so why don't we both take it as I suggested already?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe turns with annoyance, casting her royal blue eyes towards Zykovian in a “I told you so glance” in the same movement, but eventually the fall upon Vhris.  Like last time she remains silent choosing instead to extend a hand to Alire’s in an effort to calm her. *

Eldish: [sblock]“As disparaging as she speaks of me lets consider Vhris’ words for a moment.  Finding out whom this unknown manipulator will go along way to establishing trust between you too,” Molpe pauses to flash a small warming smile, “I think the key to such an accomplishment revolves around finding out who killed this Mojiin you speak off.  Both of you have heard different stories, some involve me, and some don’t.”  

“I would give my word that I didn’t do it, that I’ve only been in the city for less than a day and couldn’t find my way back to the docks without my miss protector…  or the simple fact that I even need a protector, and I’m it seems incapable of killing someone, especially a species as physically impressive as a Mojiin but I have an idea of how it could have happened.  Please note that I have no suspects, but I’ve been told more than once that I’m not good when it comes to suspicions and I took that as a most sincere complement.”      [/sblock]

* She pauses again flashing another smile, and this time a wink towards Zykovian, letting all present know who exactly had said such a thing before she turned to Alire. *

Eldish: [sblock]“We ran into each other quite early in the day today, I’m sure you remember I was with my protector, Wei-Han, and though I didn’t understand the language you spoke many of this Crazan Arris many times.  Since I didn’t realize I was truly the carrier of this jewel it didn’t go very nice but it does mean one thing.  Glamour, my sister standing behind me, isn’t involved in this affair cause I didn’t meet her into many hours later.”

“When I did meet her she showed me something I had never scene before and its something I would like to have your unbiased attention upon, okay, Alire?  Zykovian?” [/sblock]

* Though she asks them a question she doesn’t wait for them to reply instead she turns to her sister with a smile. *

Eldish: [sblock]“My most wonderful sister, would you please show us how truly remarkable you can be in your ability to be my twin sister.” [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 I do believe that was a full minute of spoken text. Diplomacy +19


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody breathes deeply and then speaks more calmly to Alire.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Okay, if you say know, that you would trust Abdiel, disregarding your earlier accusations aimed at him, then that is absolutely fine by me. I'm telling this Nymph since the beginning, that she should wake him up. I'm here to help him, and for no other reason. If he agrees to cooperate with you, so will I, since I know I can trust his judgement and unfortunately I do not know if I can trust you after what you and your girls did, although I do believe that you were acting on false assumptions now; but we cannot ask him, while he is unconscious and the Nymph refuses to heal him.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody then says a few words to Molpe.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I am certain, that you are not the one who did all that, you are not capable of such things.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour uses her Dolathi ability to transform into an uncanny duplicate of Molpe.*

*Alire considers Glamour's transformation, then says to Melody in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I guess as the Mojiin Murderer she doesn't like doing the opposite and healing Mojiin..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire adds to Melody in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Besides, the fact that it is Abdiel mollifies things...Before it was just some Mojiin, maybe even a Deflier, but I know Abdiel to be an honourable Preserver.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

* Molpe looks towards Alire at the mention of the Mojiin murder. *

Eldish: [sblock]“He isn’t suffering, and as we have already discussed I only healed Zykovian and yourself so you two could discus this and not fight, yet again.”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“But it's Abdiel she needs to talk to, not Zykovian, even though I'm glad to see him awake as well.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Alire looks a bit sceptical at Molpe and replies to the Nymph in Eldish*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I can certainly see why you wouldn't heal the Rowaini thief--"
[/SBLOCK]
*Bellangere interrupts:*
[SBLOCK]
"Why not heal him? He's cute!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Alire continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hush Sister. As I was saying, I could see why you wouldn't raise him, or my Feldori Sister because Zykovian wouldn't want my Sister up, and I don't want that Rowaini up. But we _both_ agree that we want to wake Abdiel, so I don't see how this is a problem..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe nods her head in agreement towards Alire but she turns towards Zykovian looking for his approval before she makes any movement towards the down Mojiin. *

Seele: [sblock]“Of course, if Zykovian has no object then I have no objection.”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody shrugs, realizing that the Nymph stubbornly refuses to follow her advice, wanting to hear it from Zykovian himself, whom she seems to trust well enough for some reason, and waits for Zykovian to agree, rolling her eyes in the darkness. She refrains from telling her, however, not wanting to raise the tempers even higher.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Good, once Abdiel is awake, everything will be cleared up.”_[/SBLOCK]

Speaking to Bellangere meanwhile.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, I told you, you would get your weapons back, and I trust you, that you won't use them now, so I will fetch them quickly.”_[/SBLOCK]

She then heads to where she deposited the weapons and brings them all back, handing Belle hers.


Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Not expecting any more fighting for now, Melody will also produce Kitty's claws from her pack and put them back with the pile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Bellangere smiles and resheathes her swords.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Eldish/Seelie/High Praetorian*
"Alire, you may have struck to subdue a Mojiin on the rooftop, while much earlier your thorns were not using such techniques.  Abdiel was with us and was nearly killed.  I took a spear through the gut right here.  That doesn't sound like subdual to me.  However, I am most curious who it was that told you that we had just killed the Mojiin in the street.  That would provide another piece of information on who our manipulator is."

"As far as the Dolrathi shapechanging . . . I considered that and resolved it.  If you were to remove a hair from the head of glamour while she looked like you, it would in seconds change to her normal, natural or base color.  The bounty offered on the Thorns was made by someone with brilliant red hair, but when I examined it more closely I noticed it was a dyed tourquoise blue hair, matching Molpe exactly.  The hair on the dagger likewise was the same blue."

*Looking to Molpe, Zykovian smiled and bowed slightly in her direction.* "I believe that Molpe did not do these things . . . which leaves only someone with the exact same beautiful hair color as hers, which seems unlikely, or someone who had access to Molpe's hair and could plant the hair and point to her as the culprit."

"Do we have or know of any suspects that would match that description, Molpe . . . Alire . . . Glamour . . . Melody?  Were you, Molpe, unconscious when you last fought the thorns - did they have access to your hair during that time?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[sblock]_“Someone planted the gem on her - for whatever reason - but it surely wasn't someone who wants to sell it, that would make rather little sense. Anyways, likewise it should be no problem to get some of her hairs, if a person already got that close to her, that would just be another small step.”_[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie: [sblock]“Are you sure Zykovian?” Molpe asked, “I know that I didn’t examine one of Glamour’s discarded turquoise hair very closely…  but if it what you say is true and it was a turquoise hair at the base dyed I would imagine it must have been my hair…  Glamour?  Could you pluck one of your turquoise blue hairs and let us see if it changes color?”[/sblock]

* The Limnad pauses and frowns as she waits, she didn’t like the idea of someone she knew having planted her hairs in an effort to frame her, it just wasn’t something done on Amaranthia but then again most of what she had scene since she had left was like that. *

Seelie: [sblock]“If it is my hair than I would need more of a timeline of when the murder happened before I could name anyone…  I would hate to get someone involved in this horrid affair just cause they had access to my hair.”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 4, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 15/20*

Mhrazhar watches intently as they rest of the party awakens and begins to interact. He stands near Abdiel to protect him and attempts to tend to his fallen kin.  Once that is done he will stand and watch.

He watches on with concern as Melody, Zykovian, and Molpe talk to the Rowaini, and becomes really edgy once Molpe moves toward Alire. A quizzical eyes is raised as she begins to heal the Rosethorn leader, but he does not move to interceed, trusting in the parties judgment.

Mhrazhar smirks when he hears this "...no concepts other than white or black..." but it quickly fades to his steely predatory visage. His hides his relief as the confusion seems to be ending. 

[High Praetorian][sblock]"I am aware that everyone seems to have a language in common here, but there is much that I need to have explained. If you would not mind taking the moment - as you are the only person that I have been able to understand?"[/sblock]

Rystil[sblock]I posted a question in the OOC thread and I will be leaving shortly until late tonight. If Molpe is the one moving towards Abdiel that will be fine but if it is Alire I will  move infront of her and raise my hand to show that it is not OK for her to pass. I will then say that "You shall not approach our sister until Zykovian explains the situatuation." 

If I am AFK and I get a good explanation from Zykovian as I am sure to recieve, then will nod in acceptance and will let her approach and I will watch her very carefully. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

*Glamour says in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, most Dolathi hair would shift back after removed, but mine won't--see?"
[/SBLOCK]
*And she plucks a hair that stays the same Molpe-turquoise colour, then continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"It should be easy to tell if the hair you found was my sister's, though."
[/SBLOCK]
*Still deep in thought from Molpe's ideas, Alire comments:*
[SBLOCK]
"I'm beginning to think that one among us here is the mastermind behind this plot..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Gotcha!  I'll keep it in mind 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks curiously at Alire, it was obviously she was looking for some clue as to whom she suspected, but turns to Glamour with a small encouraging smile instead. *

Eldish: [sblock]“My dearest sister, I think most of us will need to be told why your hair will not turn back but most Dolathi would and just how common this is.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour nods and responds in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Unlike most Dolathi, both of my parents were pure Dolathi[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“I see.  I would imagine this to be rather rare, or at least noteworthy, does it happen often sister?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour purses her lips and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, some one in ten Dolathi have both Dolathi parents, so therefore maybe one in one thousand Dolathi have two pure Dolathi as parents."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe frowned, it was getting somewhere but thousand Dolathi was still alot of people. *

Eldish: [sblock]“I see, would there be anyway to get a list of such people and is their any possible way to tell besides plucking a hair?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour shakes her head.*
[SBLOCK]
"Nobody keeps a record of reproduction and lineage, at least except the nobles, that is...Of course, it would be easy to tell if that hair they found was Dolathi or yours with Divinations..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looked slightly shocked by such a declaration and because of this she slipped back into her native language. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Oh?  and just how would that be done, my sister?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour shrugs and replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing special, my sister.  If I had eight hours of rest, I could try a simple Object Loresight on the hair."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“Oh, I see,”  Molpe says with an understanding smile, “maybe one of the others at the table could cast such a spell because I cannot.”[/sblock]

* Molpe pauses long enough to look towards the others gathered around. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire shakes her head at the query.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks towards Alire with an understanding look as she addresses her. *

Eldish: [sblock]“Alire?  Would, any of your slumbering sisters know the spell?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire shakes her head sadly and replies in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"All of my magically inclined sisters were murdered..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe gulps and nods sadly as she tries to console and hide her own pain over the death of one of her sisters. *

Eldish: [sblock]“I’m sorry for your lose, Alire.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian listened with interest, knowing that perhaps . . . just perhaps some progress was being made on determining just who was behind this entire endeavor.  He reflected on whether the Dolrathi information Glamour mentioned was true based on his knowledge.  He also wondered if Glamour would know Eloquence . . . .*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian hasn't heard of these pureblood Dolathi before, although considering that if Glamour's numeric estimate was correct there would only be a few hundred such in existence, it didn't seem too surprising.  As for Eloquence...well Elle does know a lot of people around town.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie/Eldish/ High Praetorian*

"Okay, I'll grant that it is possible it could be a Dolrathi pureblood,"  Zykovian stated, "but I believe it highly unlikely . . . and I'll explain why.  A brilliant red hair was found on the bounty for Alire . . . this was the hair that was dyed from the same blue of Molpe.  A talented pure Dolrathi could create the brilliant red and have no need to dye the hair . . . unless it was to throw off the suspicions of it being a pure Dolrathi - which is extremely twisted.  Therefore it was someone either disguising their tourquiose hair color with brilliant red . . . of which I still have a sample of as I did not wash the dye off of the entire hair . . . or it was an intentional plant of the hair."

"There's also the issue of the other dead Mojiin, which Alire and her group managed to visit the bodies of while they were in guard custody.  They were killed before Molpe arrived . . . which makes her unlikely to be the murderer since she wasn't even on planet at the time . . . ."

*Zykovian wondered just how unique Molpe's hair color was . . . he had been in the city for several months, he reflected on the people he had seen.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian has seen maybe two or three people with that exact rare hair colour, though he can't exactly remember where as he wasn't particularly looking for it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“Well I am relived that any chance of me being a killer has been eliminated,” Molpe looks towards Alire, hopeful that she shared the same opinion, “but if it was my hair it would explain much.  Would it be too much of a jump to conclude that the person who planted the jewel in my dress also took my hair to frame me?”

“Alire?  I imagine when you discovered my protector and me in the Laborer’s Ward that you where tracking us…  Did the jewel take any unexpected turns in the path it followed?  I mean does it seem likely in retrospect that I was chosen simply because of wrong place at wrong time, like maybe someone was trying to avoid capture and hid the jewel or did we walk directly into your trap?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire shakes away the funk that had settled over her from the death of her sisters and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am not entirely convinced that you didn't stage the late arrival of your official persona to act as an alibi for these killings...Your hair was found at the site of the theft, after all...or so my underworld contacts tell me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock] “Underworld contacts?” [/sblock] 

* Molpe looks confused as she replied briefly. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire explain in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"The fastest way to learn things in this city is to find and befriend well-connected eyes and ears who walk the path of shadows...I learned that the hard way when I first came here."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*In Eldish*[SBLOCK] 







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "I am not entirely convinced that you didn't stage the late arrival of your official persona to act as an alibi for these killings...Your hair was found at the site of the theft, after all...or so my underworld contacts tell me."



[/SBLOCK] 
*In Eldish/Seelie/HP*

"And she has underworld contacts . . . ," Zykovian said quietly, before realizing he spoke out loud.  "I've been in the city a while, yet I have seen Molpe's hair color two or three times in that period.  It is not unique . . . though it is very rare."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie: [sblock]“Oh,” Molpe says with a smile as she reply to Alire, “I ran into Wei-Han pretty much straight on the docks and he knew where we could find a lake so I didn’t any anyone else’s help.” 

“Oh, graces no!” Molpe looks a bit surprised, “My hair color isn’t all that rare at all!  A lot of my sisters, especially my naiad sisters, have turquoise hair.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

As Melody's darkly clad figure emerged from the shadows to rejoin the others, there is no mask covering her attractive Rowaini face and luxurous dark hair anymore, obviously she is seeing no need in hiding her features now that the matter seemed resolved between the parties present at least. And it also does seem a bit silly to chat while wearing a mask like that.

Turning to Zykovian, she says:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Of course, if such a person would intentionally leave the hair... and what other reason would there be to do so, then it makes sense to have the 'original' look like hers and color it, instead of making a perfect disguise. But, one thing I'm wondering about. I heard, that the Dolathi are not easily detectable with magic, so how can a simple spell be sufficient to discern, whether the hair is from a true Dolathi or not? Granted, I do not know a divination like that, but it still seems a bit strange to me.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour replies matter-of-factly in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, but the beauty is that it wouldn't have to tell us that.  What I would do is check for a psychic resonance between the hair and our Molpe, and we could know if the hair originally belonged to her.  If the hair is not Molpe's, we won't be able to tell whether it comes from another Naiad or a Dolathi disguised as such, but we'll know it isn't Molpe's.  As is often the case, the key to overcoming an intelligence gap is to work around it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody nods understandingly.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Ah, I see. Good thinking.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [SBlock]“Yes, yes it is,” Molpe says while looking at her sister with a proud smile, “I would imagine that casting such a spell would please everyone here and also prove my innocents once in for all?”  [/SBlock]

* Her proud smile sweeps from her sister to Alire happy to have at least one issue resolved but looking for conformation of it. *


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“As far as I am concerned, I do not need any more proof, that you are not the assassin. I'm instead rather interested in finding out, whether the hair was stolen or mimicked. It's clear enough, that it is meant to be one of yours. This will provide further clues for us.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire shakes her head and replies in Eldish to Melody.*
[SBLOCK]
"You are very quick to lower your guard when presented with an persona, quite possibly feigned, of weakness and simpering kindness, but it doesn't make sense...consider:  Let's assume that our assassin friend here is not the real assassin.  Then she must have gone to a large amount of trouble either duplicating or retrieving and planting these hairs on the scene of the crime.  But, assuming this Nymph isn't the real thief, if she was going to hide the jewel on some other girl, why bother?  All that the hairs could possibly do would be to point us in the right direction, and here we are with the Jewel, so any plan to keep it away from us obviously failed.  You assume a highly competent manipulator, but then that doesn't tell us why we were able to foil her plan."

"Now let's back away from our assumption that the thief and assassin was not our culprit here:  If we instead assume that she *is* the correct thief and that the hairs fell off naturally and were not planted, then it all makes sense--although admittedly we must assume that any claims she has to not being here are simply a well-built alibi and that her 'Little Miss Nice Girl' persona is a sham.  You claim that Zykovian did not kill my Mojiin sister and that she was stabbed by a dagger--What about that?  That was almost demonstrably her doing..."

"In any case, I admit that I do not find my reasoning conclusive...just hypothetical."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

In Seelie/Eldish/HP

"Let's go back to a question of mine Alire that was conveniently avoided,"  Zykovian asked.  Zykovian thought for a moment, trying to work the pieces of the puzzle together . . . there was still a few bits missing.  "The other dead Mojiin, all following the poem that we discovered . . . I was informed by the guards on duty that you were seen at the guard station with several of your companions rifling the bodies of the dead Mojiin and were chased out by the guard.  What was the reason behind your . . . visit?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> " . . . You assume a highly competent manipulator, but then that doesn't tell us why we were able to foil her plan.



 [/SBLOCK] 
_*In Seelie/Eldish/HP/Yiddish*_

"And you assume that we foiled the plan . . . something that I don't necessarily take for granted," Zykovian countered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe frowns and sighs but nods her head in understanding of Alire’s words. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“I’m not an assassin,” she starts sadly, “and I really wish you could all see that but Alire is right.  I’ve not proved my innocents beyond any reasonable doubt but I would truly like too.  I don’t like it at all that you hate me so much Alire, but I see it in your eyes and I know that it’s not going to change till…  Well I’m not sure it will ever truly change…  Can I prove my innocents to you?  If so how or should I just accept my fate?”[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire responds to Zykovian's question in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"In the guard post rifling the bodies of the dead Mojiin?  Umm....no.  Definitely not.  The guards never got more than one of them before we were able to recover them...the dead Mojiin were my Sisters, you see, and we wanted to give them a proper burial.  The guards would not have done so."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire frowns at Zykovian's second comment but does not dismiss it, replying in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Are you saying that she _wanted_ us to get the Crazan Arris?  That is possible, but it makes even less sense."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire shakes her head at Molpe's last words and replies in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"For now, I still believe you to be the murderer, and I want to see you tried and executed for it...If it turns out that I was wrong, then I will cry in remorse for my misplaced anger and beg your forgiveness..._if_."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“I never _wanted_ anything!  I never even knew I had it!”  [/sblock]

* Molpe replies in a small pout she had just about decided that everyone, minus Alire, liked her now. *


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“Does that mean your not letting me go to the convocation for my speech?”[/SBlock]

* Molpe looks confused as she replies but mostly worried like she is letting someone down. *


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Replying to what Alire said to her, while listening to the others, Melody answers:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“It's not her kindness, which makes me think so. And whoever planted the gem on her, probably didn't care for it to be found or even *wanted* it to be found. However, someone wants to see Molpe in trouble, otherwise it makes rather little sense to drop the hints with the hairs. They were too obvious to be just an oversight and not be left on purpose. I mean, really, that's simply too much coincidence. Or, instead of wanting to see her in trouble, the person who left the clues figured, that whoever found them would not suspect her to actually be the thief and assassin and it was meant to find her *and* the gem. Well... this is all pure speculation, of course.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire twitches her lip wryly and replies in Eldish to Molpe.*
[SBLOCK]
"It doesn't look like I have much of a choice in the matter...But I'm not going to just let you escape.  If they decide to let you go, then I'll go to the convocation as well to keep an eye on you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“We still have the hairs to check and we could go to the temple of the praetorians and pay them for a spell to discern the truth of her words. She'll certainly gladly agree to answer any questions truthfully under such a spell and not resist the spell to be cast on her.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Are you saying that she _wanted_ us to get the Crazan Arris?  That is possible, but it makes even less sense."



[/SBLOCK]*In Eldish/Seelie/HP*

"Why use the term _she_, Alire?"  Zykovian asked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire responds to Melody's theories pensively, in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Let's assume the latter of your conjectures.  Why would this hypothetical criminal perform a robbery--the murders of my sisters are pretty clearly subsidiary to the theft, as they were killed trying to recover the gem...speaking of which, did she leave an annoyingly cute and thus even more disturbing poem in Seelie on the corpse you found?  Sorry, I got off-track there a bit.  Why would this hypothetical criminal perform a robbery and then want us to recover the stolen item.  Moreover, why kill those who get in your way at one moment and then let them have it the next?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*In Eldish/Seelie/HP*

"Why put out a bounty on you, Alire, and a hefty one at that.  Were you getting too close?  Or was there something else there?"  Zykovian asked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe smiles slightly at Alire’s words happy to know that’s she wouldn’t disappoint after all. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“Well that’s a relief, Alire, I thought for a second their I was going to disappoint Tifalia and I would never want to do that!  I would be more than happy to have you accompany me, I’ll even make sure to get you one of the better seats in the house!  Besides Wei-Han missing I will problem need your help in getting around, so I don’t get lost, anyhow and I could probably use your protection also.” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire responds to Zykovian in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I have to pick a pronoun to use, and since the person I currently believe to be the most likely prospect is female, it was an easy choice."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Yes, our hypothetical criminal left such a poem. And to your question... I have no idea. We are missing a few very important pieces of the puzzle still.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*When Zykovian mentions the bounty, Alire shrugs and replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"I honestly haven't a clue if it isn't because I was getting too close.  Your mention of this new bounty is the first I've heard of it...But why put a hefty bounty on my head to keep me away when I was getting too close only to let the Crazan Arris fall into my hands, if we follow your assumption that the thief wanted this to happen.  It doesn't make any sense at all.  That's why I still think it was Molpe and that we did thwart her plan."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [SBlock]“Poems?” What poems?  I’ve never written any poems but I like them…  Can I read one?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

* in Eldish.*[SBLOCK]







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Let's assume the latter of your conjectures.  Why would this hypothetical criminal perform a robbery--the murders of my sisters are pretty clearly subsidiary to the theft, as they were killed trying to recover the gem...speaking of which, did she leave an annoyingly cute and thus even more disturbing poem in Seelie on the corpse you found?  Sorry, I got off-track there a bit.  Why would this hypothetical criminal perform a robbery and then want us to recover the stolen item.  Moreover, why kill those who get in your way at one moment and then let them have it the next?"



[/SBLOCK] *In Seelie/Eldish/HP*

"The murders, the poem, they were to draw out the Mojiin.  Those seeking the gem always kept an ear out, as Mhrazhar stated - it was a dream - that suddenly became reality . . . were the murders part of a ritual that needed to occur first in order to 'blood' the gem, or use the gem in some Dragonlord way,"  Zykovian conjectured, musing the thoughts that were running through his head. "Perhaps the requisite number was reached . . . and the final steps required the gem to be present . . . ."

*Zykovian thought of the poem (can you repeat it) and its implications.  He glanced around at the shadows of the front yard, then to the house.*

"Perhaps we should continue this discussion in doors,"  Zykovian offered.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“It's not known, whether the gem was planted by the same person, that did the killings, actually. We have several loosely connected situations, but we do not know who was involved in each of them and whether it was always the same people or not.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*On hearing Molpe's pronouncement, Alire's eyes widen in shock and she exclaims in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Tifalia...Tifalia Jubaris?!?!  Holy mother Arris!  So the Amaranthian princess is behind....no wait..."
[/SBLOCK]
*She calms down.*
[SBLOCK]
"Just trying to trick me again, I see...I need to start remembering that everything you say is a lie, no matter how sweet or truthful it sounds."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Well, I don't know what you are talking about, but we were talking about 'kindness' earlier, I believe. Maybe someone here could gather up some kindness for the bunch of unconscious figures around here. I would have done so already, if I only was able to.

I would also be interested to hear what Abdiel has to say about all this.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

(OOC: I believe Abdiel has the note on him.  It reads:
[SBLOCK]


> Five little Mojiin, looking for the jewel.
> First one fell off a roof, how cruel.
> Silly Mojiin, What a fool.
> Stop your foolish search for the jewel!
> ...



[/SBLOCK])


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire thinks on Zykovian's words.*
[SBLOCK]
"Are you saying that Zaryl stole it from himself and pinned the blame on an innocent while murdering as many Mojiin as possible for some foul ritual?  I can believe it of the bastard...he needs to die...the bloody and violent death he deserves--Arris will be safer once that happens.  But then he'd be screwed now that we have the Crazan Arris...or at the least, he'll be trying to get it back."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe frowns, not liking to be called a liar and not sure why her true sister’s name go such a reaction. *

Eldish: [sblock]“So you know my trust sister, Alire? It was her idea that I speak at the convocation and that I follow my dreams of traveling around.  She even got it so I could have a speech and got me passage to here.”  [/sblock] 

RA:[sblock]You might want to stop by the OOC thread… [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

[SBLOCK]*in Eldish.*







			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Tifalia...Tifalia Jubaris?!?!  Holy mother Arris!  So the Amaranthian princess is behind....no wait...Just trying to trick me again, I see...I need to start remembering that everything you say is a lie, no matter how sweet or truthful it sounds."



 [/SBLOCK]*In S/E/HP *

"This is the first I've heard of the princess,"  Zykovian offered.  "Alire, what do you know of the princess . . . and stop thinking in black and white.  I'm sorely tempted to ask Molpe to say "I am a liar" and watch you explode."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks betrayed at Zykovian words and sounds hurt when she replies. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“But I’m not a lair…”[/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Nodding in agreement about Zykovian's words, Melody adds:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Yes, Alire, you really should get down from that trip. Do you even know how close you were to get your throat slit tonight? You are only alive, because I'm not so quick to judge and condemn people as you seem to be.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe quickly interjects at “Melody’s” words. *

Eldish: [sblock]“You told me I would have to be responsible for her actions when you yelled at me for healing her…  That sounds rather quick to judge to me...”[/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

Eldish: [SBlock] 







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “But I’m not a lair…”



 Zykovian smiled, knowing that respense would be what was said.  He replied, with great understanding, "I know, Molpe, and no disrespect was meant by it - it was a logic puzzle for Alire to come to grips with . . . I could explain it at length, and would be happy to, but not when other important matters need to be discussed first."  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire replies to Zykovian in Eldish, which tangentially answers Molpe's question as well.*
[SBLOCK]
"Tifalia Jubaris is the princess ascendant of Amaranthia.  I'm pretty sure that our Nymph here is just throwing her name out to gain credibility--why?  Well, partially because of the implications if not, but my speculation was corroborated when she claimed to be Tifalia's true-sister.  Oh, please!  A random Naiad and the Sidhe princess?  That would never happen."

"If she is telling the truth about being affiliated with Tifalia, it could mean a number of things.  Perhaps Amaranthia is running low on life energy and so Tifalia thought to use the energy of the Crazan Arris for her own.  Heck, at that point, ourr Nymph might be innocent--Tifalia might have sent in another Naiad for the robbery and planted the Jewel on her patsy where she could easily recover it later.  Not that I want to implicate the princess of Amaranthia, mind--I don't.  But I'm trying to help you see things not just in 'black and white' as your increasingly trite and repeated phrase goes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“We better do not get into your judgements, which are just completely off.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

In S/E/HP

"But in Molpe's even saying of the words, there is credibility," Zykovian offered. "Why even say such a thing when it will certainly be dismissed by the suspicious as absurd?  Therefore, it is likely to be true.  Plus . . . I'm not certain that Molpe has it within herself to lie."

*Zykovian looked slightly dejected . . . perhaps it was because he did not see a logic puzzle explosion.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In S/E/HP*

"Melody . . . please, think of how Abdiel would want us to react and treat others,"  Zykovian offered quietly in admonition.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*If Zykovian gets a few moments in the current discussion, he will update Mhrazhar in High Praetorian about what is happening . . . he didn't want to exclude the Mojiin . . . it was just tough enough already to translate everything he said in three non-native languages as it was.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire nods to Zykovian and replies in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'd rather not dwell on it, but it is certainly possible that if this unlikely claim is true, that the Amaranthian princess wants a piece of the pie."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [SBlock]“Oh, yeah we could do that, Zykovian.”  Molpe accepted with a small smile before she got all huffy with Alire, “it wasn’t some random Naiad it was me!  And I’m sorry if you think I’m just a lair, a thief, and a murder but I am not!”[/sblock]

*Molpe turning towards the archer her full lips still pouty as she crosses her arms over her ample chest.  She tries to smile but gives up on it *

Eldish: [SBlock] “Its not absurd, it’s the truth, I’m her true sister…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire smiles at Molpe.*
[SBLOCK]
"Good, I'm seeing some anger there.  You're either a good actress...or you might just be telling the truth...I apologise to everyone if I've seemed rude or accusatory, but I've been trying to goad Molpe for an angry reaction for a while now.  Why?  Well, first its hard to feign righteous indignation convincingly, but more importantly, she was acting unnaturally perky in the face of such things, so I thought it might be an act...You know?  Trying to pretend to be nice and sweet even when no normal person would do so?  Truth be told, it still could be an act, but at least I am somewhat convinced otherwise."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks confused at Alire’s confession. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“I have no idea why your our being so mean but that hardly sounds like a good reason to be so…  rude!  To someone who has only show you kindness and understanding.  Not everyone is mean like you Alire, and you would know this if you had ever been to Amaranthia but nothing gives you a right to talk about my true sister as you have, your just rude.”[/SBlock]

* Molpe angrily retort finished, and still not at all upset why she could be hated so much when she had only show Alire kindness she stands and turns to leave, turning to Alire one last time as she did so. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“I have a convocation and a speech to get ready for.  If you want to watch me I guess you will have to follow me.”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Shrugging her shoulders, while looking at Zykovian, Melody says, winking:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“It's not I who brought that up. But don't expect me to leave false accusations unanswered.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody turns to Glamour, who has been remarkably silent so far, considering what happened at her place.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Say, you don't happen to have a few more of those healing potions lying around? We will gladly pay for them, but I really don't want to have Abdiel and Fedowin lying around in your garden, as beautiful as it is, and I'm sure you agree, that they should not spend the whole night here in that condition. Same goes for the Rosethorns, I suppose. I would gladly leave you in peace as soon as possible, but only together with the others, as you surely understand.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire looks a bit sad and wistful when she hears Molpe's response, then replies in Seelie*
[SBLOCK]
"...And now I reap the rewards of my investigation--your contempt and hatred...You know...once I was naive like you, and I thought that just being nice to everyone would mean they would be nice to me, and do the right thing...But people are evil, Molpe.  I learned that the hard way.  A girl can find sollipsistic happiness for herself with such a narrow worldview, if she is lucky, but it is not enough to succeed at a greater cause...The little voice of Eri cries inside to see people hating me...hurt by me...but Alire doesn't care...I don't care.  Not any more.  My investigation was necessary to ease my suspicion...Eri was idealistic, feckless, and ineffectual, but I _will_ restore our dying mother to her full glory, and if it has to mean that everyone hates Alire, then so be it!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Bellangere's eyes brim with compassion, but she doesn't speak.  She had been told to be quiet and she will listen, at least for now.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Melody in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...uhm...I do have more, but I thought my sister didn't want anybody healed until she was ready to do it with her wand.  She said it would aid negotiations I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“I wish you luck in restoring your dying mother, Alire, but I think there is a better way to succeed, if you lose yourself, if you destroy more than what you have saved then your nothing but the evil at which you clam to hate and to fight.”[/sblock]

* Molpe pauses considering her next worlds carefully, or maybe the true implications of their meaning. *

Eldish: [sblock]“if you do not mind and at your convince, Alire, I would  like to see my sister’s body.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

Rystil Only[sblock]*Zykovian looked at all of those present . . . and realized that he was the only conscious male present.  He was alone in an estrogen ocean.  He looked to Mhrazhar for understanding . . . realizing there may not be any help there - they were all sisters.*[/sblock]*In S/E/HP*

"Well, at least Alire is still idealistic . . . but now it seems to be an ideal in which everyone is bad and evil,"  Zykovian commented.  "Which has complicated things thus far . . . ."


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In S/E/HP*

"Molpe, was anything else discussed with the princess about the trip . . . anything at all?"  Zykovian asked.  "Did she mention that someone would meet you here to guide you around?  Or did she anticipate that you would travel well enough on your own on your first visit to Eldiz?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire replies to what she views as Molpe's naivete in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Its not like I do _evil_, but what I've learned is that it doesn't matter if the whole world likes me or sees me for who I truly am inside--My desire for succor and love from others once got in my way, but not anymore.  Now I'm not loved any more like I used to be..."
[/SBLOCK]
*Bellangere moves her mouth as if about to speak, as Alire smiles at her and says*
[SBLOCK]
"At least except by those who understand...But I have been able to do so much more for Arris than before...and soon it will all be worth it--returning the Crazan Arris is something for which I am more than willing to give my life, let alone my good name."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Don't get me wrong, I'm using my mother language, because I do not want to offend her more than necessary.

Well, your 'sister' unfortunately seems to be lost in her own world, doing only what she wants, not caring the least for others as it seems. She really seems a little self-centered, like a child. Hey, I don't really have anything against her, it has been a long day and a lot of bad things happened today, so I might be a bit edgy, but I can't help it. Anyways, she knows rather little about what would help in these negotiations... it certainly does *not* help to leave the person unconscious, who is a central figure here and without whom it is impossible to resolve some primary questions, like what to do with the Crazan Arris. And really, I'm growing tired of her childish behaviour, but I will not leave my friends close to death like this!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

> "Well, at least Alire is still idealistic . . . but now it seems to be an ideal in which everyone is bad and evil,"  Zykovian commented. "Which has complicated things thus far . . . ."



*Alire snorts and replies:*
[SBLOCK]
"Were you listening?  The continued assumed accusations were a ploy to bait a reaction and try to learn more--nothing more.  Your continued belief in my inability to parse morality is in itself a flavour of the same delusion of which you accuse me.  Perhaps we are both partly guilty of this."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Melody in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I agree with you that the Mojiin should be healed, but it out of my hands, and I must trust my sister implictly, even in times where she might be a bit misguided, knowing that she is only trying to be kind and helpful and that she will do the same for me.  My suggestion is to get Zykovian to ask her to heal this Abdiel.  It seems like she will listen to him."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks towards Glamour and shrugs slightly as she shook her head in a manner that suggested she had no objections.*

Eldish: [SBlock]“It’s okay, my sister, I think most of them would like nothing more than to avoid another fight…  I leave the rest of it into their hands, I believe I am done here now.”  [/SBlock] 

* Molpe smiles meekly at the archer, she had no more desire to answer questions but she also couldn’t stand the thought of being rude. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“I would like to be done here, Zykovian, it was suppose to be a happy day but I think that is gone now but that doesn’t make my responsibilities any less meaningful, its going to be a long day and I have much to do.”  [/sblock]

* She closed her eyes and thought back upon the day trying to remember the little details. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“She gave me a few mementoes so I would remember her by.  We exchanged pleasantries,  hugs and kisses, just like you would with your wife or significant other.  She reminded me that we would try again when the year was right and that I should have fun and enjoy my trip without fretting over it and then she waited on the docks and watch the ship set sail.”  [/sblock] 

* Not remembering anything more Molpe opened her royal blue eyes and looked upon Zykovian. *

Eldish: [SBlock]“That is all I recall.  Do you have anything more for me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“He had already agreed to it before...”_[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]...in the OOC-thread, and Zykovian clearly wouldn't ignore that, so it's out of question for me, that he did not answer there. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In S/E/HP*

"Nope, not it at all,"  Zykovian said, "I'm just tired, hungry, getting a headache, and closer to death than I have been in several weeks.  It may be a reflection on myself . . . and for that, I apologize.  I fear we have gotten away from trying to determine the culprit with all of these other comments as they are far too distracting."

"Not to mention the fact that surely things are going missing in translation, questions are not being answered, theories are falling be the wayside due to distractions and ansilary comments."

"I'm frightfully close to throwing up my hands and walking away from the entire venture . . . . getting a couple of heavy drinks and sleeping for a few days . . . ."

*Zykovian smiled wistfully, then turned very serious.*

"Let's stay on topic everyone.  First, we've discussed that there will be no more violence among us.  IF that is truly the case, everyone should be healed at once so they can participate in the discussion.  Second, everything spoken should be understood by all present - that means translating for eveyone here.  Third, let's go inside and get something to eat and drink . . . if we're going to be at this a while, I sure as heck am going to be comfortable during it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hold on, Sister.  They may have need of healing before we leave, no?"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then in Rowaini to Melody.*
[SBLOCK]
"I think Zykovian needs to not just agree but actually ask, though I'm not positive why.  By the way, if Rowaini is your mother  language,  then I find it hard to believe your name is Vhris..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]“Yes, of course, my sister.”  [/SBLOCK]

* Molpe frowns at herself not sure how the talk with Alire could have bothered her so much that she would forget to heal those in need.  With deliberate movements Molpe walked amongst the fallen.  She removed their weapons from their grasp before healing all of them till they regained consciousness. *









*OOC:*


 Same healing pattern as before.  Only enough to get over the 0 gap.  She would leave the weapons next to the respected owner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Alire nods at Zykovian's proposal, and replies in Eldish.*
[SBLOCK]
"Whatever else it has proven, I am pretty much completely convinced that Abdiel and his group seek to return the Crazan Arris to Arris, except maybe if there is one among us who is a double agent...so there will be no more violence here unless we somehow uncover the traitor.  I give my consent to heal all the unconscious, though I wish we had woken Abdiel long ago...It has been a long time since last we met...Also, since you people don't seem to respond well to Alire, do you mind if I adopt my 'Eri' persona instead?  Perhaps we will get along better..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe applies her wand and gentle touch to all of the unconscious combatants.*
(OOC: 

Fedowin gains 4 hit points!
Fedowin gains 5 hit points!

Abdiel gains 9 hit points!

Kitty gains 3 hit points!
Kitty gains 2 hit points!
Kitty gains 5 hit points!
Kitty gains 3 hit points!
Kitty gains 6 hit points!

Copper gains 7 hit points and an equal amount of nonlethal damage is removed!

Let me know if Molpe is going to leave everyone or something, and otherwise I'll just skip to where they all wake up)


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

Zykovian translated what Molpe said into S/E/HP . . . 



			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “It’s okay, my sister, I think most of them would like nothing more than to avoid another fight…  I leave the rest of it into their hands, I believe I am done here now . . . I would like to be done here, Zykovian, it was suppose to be a happy day but I think that is gone now but that doesn’t make my responsibilities any less meaningful, its going to be a long day and I have much to do. . . . She gave me a few mementoes so I would remember her by.  We exchanged pleasantries,  hugs and kisses, just like you would with your wife or significant other.  She reminded me that we would try again when the year was right and that I should have fun and enjoy my trip without fretting over it and then she waited on the docks and watch the ship set sail . . . That is all I recall.  Do you have anything more for me?”



"Molpe, I would like for you to continue to participate as this concerns your welfare," Zykovian offered.  "I understand that this has been a trying day - there has been good and bad in it.  I was just thinking myself that it would be easier to simply walk away than to deal with this mess . . . the problem is - it won't go away just because we walk away.  We should do what we can to help."

"That said, I offer that we move indoors, calm everyone and work out what is going on here and who is behind it.  Glamour may have anti-scrying or other such wards which may make these discussions less . . . observed."

*Turning to Alire, Zykovian considered her words*

"While I'm somewhat disturbed that you have multiple personalities that you can turn on and off, I know where I stand with the current persona . . . though I would like sometime to see and spend time with this Eri . . . I  would like that, indeed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Eldish: [sblock]“My part in this has been resolved,” Molpe quickly corrected Zykovian, “I no longer have the jewel and Alire said I was free to go, for now.  Are you suggesting you will hold me here against my will?”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“I never said, my name was Vhris. I said, that's what the Mojiin call me. It's a Mojiin name.”_[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]BTW, would Melody also be a reasonable Rowaini name? Melody doesn't want to 'give away' being part Dolathi (which also the few people, that know about it, i.e. her parents, teachers and Amity certainly know about ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In S/E/HP*


			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “My part in this has been resolved . . . I no longer have the jewel and Alire said I was free to go, for now.  Are you suggesting you will hold me here against my will?”



"Of course I will not hold you against your will . . . maybe with your will,"  Zykovian paused, surprised at himself that he spoke that way.  "Molpe, consider for a moment that the gem was planted on you without your knowledge, that a hair color either exactly or extremely close to your beautiful color was planted at evidence sites, and I hope you understand that your part has not been resolved . . . ."

"Who would want to plant the gem on you?  Who would implicate you as a murderer and a thief?  The answers to these questions can only come through discussion with you.  I would think that only a few people could or would do such a thing - if so, that provides information on what is going on.  Your safety is at question - not from me or hopefully any around you now, but others that would have an interest in you."

"Any chance on moving these discussions inside, Glamour . . . Molpe?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“You could also just write it down and give Glamour the paper to discuss it with us, if you cannot stand to be around any longer,”_ Melody offers.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Unlike something like 'Foresight,' Melody is not obviously a Dolathi name, but it is also not typical Rowaini (Rowaini tend to have Romance-language sounding names).  It would be unusual, but not impossible--whereas the name of Vhris is pretty much impossible for a Rowaini 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) “Fine, have it your way, Zykovian, I’ll stay,” Molpe gave in her shoulders slumping heavily, “I was just hoping to get a in sometime at the bathhouse before it started.  I would like to look as lovely as possible and if you’re going to flirt with me, Zykovian, please do so in my native language.”

* Molpe answered his next question by turning and walking towards the front door. *


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP: 15/20*

After the translation Mhrazhar looks to Molpe and speaks
[Mojiin][sblock]"Whoever it was knew you well enough to know where you are going to be and what you will do. They know that you will be going to the convocation tomorrow and may have thought to pick up the gem then, or take care of you there. They obviously were familiar enough with you to have your hair and access to your clothes. You may not realize it but you are the prey *now*, and you are being hunted. What kind of hunter are you? 

I do not know you and I certainly do not trust you. You are corrupted and that is something that needs to explainedl. You have walked a dark path somehow and your very prescence endangers us all and the Crazan Arris."[/sblock]
The Mojiin eyes her carefully for a response...

Rystil [sblock]I Detect Corruption again to verify my findings..[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie: Translated through either Glamour or Zykovian) “I am not a hunter at all, good dragon, nor will I ever be,” Molpe covers up feeling uncomfortable about this line of talk, “Corruption?  I would think not…  I’ve done nothing wrong and I don’t like it when you say otherwise.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

> "While I'm somewhat disturbed that you have multiple personalities that you can turn on and off, I know where I stand with the current persona . . . though I would like sometime to see and spend time with this Eri . . . I would like that, indeed."




*Alire replies in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Arris has two natures--the gentle, caring Mother and the vengeful Nemesis, a later avatar that was created after the atrocities of the Dragonlords. The Mojiin have split along these lines as well, Preservers and Avengers...Is it so strange, then, that poor little Eri's mind was too weak, and she had to create a vengeful aspect as well? Some day, when Arris is safe from the Dragonlords, there will be no more need for me at all, and I will be able to simply fade away and cease to exist."
[/SBLOCK]
*With that said, Alire heads behind the house, and then returns less than a minute later, with the unconscious still not yet awoken...But it isn't exactly Alire who returns. Gone is her tight-fitting Greenweave armour and pants, her perpetual scowl, and the sharp look in her eyes. Instead, she wears a pretty lavender dress that compliments her amethyst hair, which she has loosed freely down her back instead of tying it up to keep it out of her way. Her face holds a friendly smile, and her sapphire-blue eyes, no longer narrowed in suspicion, are big and kind, reminiscent of how she looked when she was asleep. When her gaze falls on Molpe, tears come to her eyes, and she rushes over and tries to give the Nymph a hug but her legs fail, causing her to collapse prostrate in front of Molpe as she clutches against the Nymph, crying in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"I'm so sorry, Molpe! What Alire did to you was awful and inexcusable. You must hate me--and I deserve it! Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me? I know that you are a kind and loving person and that you would never do something like those awful things Alire said you did!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Detect Corruption does not find any corruption at all this time.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe quickly kneels next to the crying Alire, holding the amethyst haired women in her arms,  as she tries to reassure her that everything is alright. *

(Seelie) [sblock]“Shhh,”  Molpe begins, “Shhh, just stop that, you’ll soil your beautiful dress with your unneeded tears.  I’m not mad at you, my dear, I don’t think I could be even if I tried and of course you are forgiven.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*The amethyst-haired woman's tears abate somewhat, as she wipes them away with the back of her left hand and smiles a small smile.*
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  Oh...you're so kind, Molpe.  By the way, my name is Erila, but my friends call me Eri...will you be my friend?"
[/SBLOCK]

*The unconscious folk (including Fedowin and Abdiel) begin to stir awake*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

(Seelie) [SBlock]“Of course I will be your friend Eri  I like it, it’s a very pretty name.  Pretty just like your eyes and hair.  So where are you from Eri and do you like swimming?”[/SBlock]

* Molpe gives a huge smile she helps her new friend to her feet. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

*Eri blushes at the compliments and replies in Seelie as she rises:*
[SBLOCK]
"You are too kind...especially after what...I am from Valthas--that's on Arris.  I've always dreamed about swimming...but...well...the evil Dragonlords have drained away Arris's lifeforce...so much so that there's almost no water left there at all...and Alire won't let me take time off to visit the bathhouses here in Eldiz...She says it will lead to more death for Arris if I slack off and waste time..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe looks horrified at the reminder of why they were all here because as she lead the amethyst haired woman through the door and into Glamour’s house. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“Oh my!  That’s just horrible Eri!  Alire, well she means well and deep down I know she means good and we should do are part by helping each other figure out the reason for the murders and the theft, okay?  And then afterwards we can go to a bathhouse I know about that here on Eldiz but we really need to help each other first, okay?”[/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody heads over to where Abdiel and Fedowin are lying, realizing, that they have no idea what happened and would be utterly confused, thanks to the Nymph who left them unconscious for so long.

(Seelie & Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Hey, everything is under control for now. As was suspected already, the Rosethorns are not our real enemy. They thought, we were working for the Valsians or the Dragonlords, because someone who offered a job to Zykovian seems to be in league with them, so they falsely assumed, that he would be as well, and therefore everyone else in his company. Unfortunately we do not know who the real enemy is. We talked for a while already, I told the Nymph to wake you a few times, but she refused, prefering to leave you unconscious so Alire and Zykovian could talk, as she assumed they were the respective leaders or something like that. What a silly child, there could have been even more bloodshed because of her carelessness, but gladly Alire realized, that she wouldn't gain anything by fighting once again, being unarmed and outnumbered. Anyways, Alire is now Eri, I suppose you (Abdiel) won't find it so weird, that the Ecomancer just takes off her personality and picks up another. Well... the short version of everything... the Nymph must have had the Crazan Arris planted on her by someone. We don't know why. Also, the two hairs that were found, could be hers or not, a spell might tell, whether they are, but they were most certainly planted as well. The whole thing is pretty weird, we have no idea, why anyone would do that, but what we know now is, that Alire and the Rosethorns want to bring the gem safely to Arris, too. So we are basically allies and all the killing was unnecessary. If they only had not attacked us in their mindless rage...”_[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]Mhrazhar has the Crazan Arris now. Since Abdiel can sense it, Melody does not see the need to tell him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

(Seelie)[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Fine, have it your way, Zykovian, I’ll stay . . . I was just hoping to get a in sometime at the bathhouse before it started.  I would like to look as lovely as possible and if you’re going to flirt with me, Zykovian, please do so in my native language.”



"My apologizes, Molpe, it was not my intent to flirt with you . . . or maybe it was and I just don't know it yet,"  Zykovian explained in Seelie, "I wish to solve this tangled knot before something happens that I would regret.  Is your native tongue Seelie or something else?"  [/sblock]

*Thinking back to when he spoke, Zykovian was certain he used Seelie, Eldish and High Praetorian, using Seelie first . . . perhaps Seelie was not her native language.  Shrugging to himself, Zykovian gathered the rest of his belongings, including the scattered arrows on the ground near where he fell.  The blood on the ground disturbed him for some reason and he muttered a quick _Prestidigitation_ magic to clean the ground of the blood . . . as well as his shirt.*

Looking to Melody on his return, Zykovian asked in Eldish and Seelie, [sblock]"Are the others alright?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri replies to Molpe in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Umm...OK, but please, let's not go back inside.  I want to see Abdiel again...now that he's better...it has been so long since I saw him...even since before Alire was born..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe blushes slightly at Zykovian, had she really misunderstood his words that bad? *

Seelie: [sblock]“My apologize Zykovian, yes Seelie is my native language, I meant for you to only flirt in it.  Its prettiness makes it a far superior language for such things, don’t you agree?” [/sblock]

* Molpe pauses, realizing her hold of Eri in the process in an effort to not startle or cause her undue fright, as her royal blue eyes searching Zykovian for guidance in how to handle this situation. *  

Seelie: [sblock]“I do believe that everyone else would like to go inside Eri and Abdiel will be joining us soon but if you wish not to go then I will not force you, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri nods gently and says in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"OK...I just want to talk to Abdiel, and then I'll come in. Is that all right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie: [sblock]“Of course,”  Molpe says with huge grin, “would you like me to go with you or should I stay here?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri seems a bit hesitant, and says shyly in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"You can stay if you want to...If you don't want to be around me, though, I understand..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe starts to guide Eri towards the recovering Mojiin as she happily answers her question. *

Seelie: [sblock]“None sense!  I would love to spend as much time with you as I can, to be honest you remind me so much of my Amaranthian sisters.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri considers this and replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well...I did spend some time on Amaranthia when I was younger, really really little...but they didn't let me explore...said it was too dangerous...I think I saw your True Sister Tifalia when I was there...she's so very beautiful...I know she can't be bad--just like you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

* Surprised by Eri words Molpe leans in closer to Eri in an effort to be more attentive. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Truly?  Well there are few dangers, even to the young, but some parents are more protective of others and Amaranthia is a very big place so their protective streak is understandable.”

“As for Tifalia, they treat her like a cage animal and I was luckily to meet her only because I was where I wasn’t suppose to be.  How did you meet her Eri?  What took you to Amaranthia?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Alire frowns a little, then says in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, nothing much. Just a vacation, with me and my daddy. I saw her in passing, I think, while touring the palace gardens, and then someone told me who it was."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe nods her head and speaks proudly. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Ah, yes we get lots of tourist.  I would think without our tourism we wouldn’t get a visitor at all but aren’t the Palace Gardens so grand!”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri nods and replies in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"They are quite extraordinary and wonderful!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* With a nod of agreement Molpe’s tone becomes curious. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Indeed!  How long ago did your daddy take you to see Amaranthia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri thinks a bit and replies in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, it must have been over twenty years ago..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe nods her head not at all surprised that it had been so long, her race didn’t age at all after a certain point. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I’m sorry but I know little of your people Eri.  Were you a wee little thing back then?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Eri nods and replies in Seelie.*
[SBLOCK]
"Yep, no taller than your knees."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel awakens slowly, the nearby presence of the Crazan Arris helping him. His draconic head lifts from the ground, looks around, and sees that the danger has passed. He form shifts, his body reverting to its humanoid form.

He sits up, cautiously looking around, trying to figure out what has happened. His eyes, still slightly unfocused scan, trying, unsuccessfully to identify everyone, _Mhrazhar, Vhris, Erila, Zykovian, Fedow..._. His eyes quickly gain focus, as his head turns back towards Erila. 
(In Mojiin):[SBLOCK]"Erila? What are you doing here? I haven't seen you in a few years, since you came to my valley home. When did you get here?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel continues in Seelie:[SBLOCK]"How long have I been unconscious? A lot seems to have changed since the battle began."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Mhrazhar, and speaks to her in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"Do you wish to keep the Crazan Arris safe? Or would you rather that I take it? I will let you decide."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Erila runs over to Abdiel and gives the Mojiin a big hug, replying in Mojiin.*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh Abdiel!  I'm so glad you're all right!  I was afraid Alire had done something terrible to you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe nodded, it made sense to her that Eri’s father hadn’t allowed her to explore unwatched.  The other races came mostly for relaxation, enjoyment, and pleasure but they didn’t let their children partake in it or even watch it to learn from the more experienced nymphs.  In fact it was rather rare for children of other species to ever step foot upon Amaranthia. Molpe had just been about to reply, but fell silent when she realized that Abdiel had awakened and was amongst them, she realized the importance of this meeting. *


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Erila runs over to Abdiel and gives the Mojiin a big hug, replying in Mojiin.*
> [SBLOCK]
> "Oh Abdiel!  I'm so glad you're all right!  I was afraid Alire had done something terrible to you!"
> [/SBLOCK]




Abdiel hugs Erila back - his huge form completely dwarfing her.
(in Mojiin):
[SBLOCK]"I am really glad that you are all right as well. I thought that I would ever see you again. It is because that I met you that I am here, away from Arris. It is a long story. Alire did not harm me overly much. When did you get here? What are you doing inside the walls of this villa?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Alire replies to Abdiel in Mojiin.*
[SBLOCK]
"I just got here about a minute ago--I'm here to help bring the Crazan Arris back where it belongs!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Though she didn’t speak the language Molpe felt like she was imposing upon the happy reunion, or so it looked, so she moved from Eri’s side back towards the others but mainly towards Zykovian’s side where she spoke softly to him. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Eri wanted to talk to Abdiel before we entered the house,” having explained her prescience she smiled as she paused and studied him for a second before finally speaks curiously of what was on her mind, “so, Zykovian, do you prefer all your women to be clothed or just me?”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian watched the interplay between the groups of people . . . he didn't like that they were still outside on the lawn . . . something was troubling him, a missing piece to the puzzle perhaps . . .*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Eri wanted to talk to Abdiel before we entered the house . . . so, Zykovian, do you prefer all your women to be clothed or just me?”



[/sblock]
*Zykovian's head snapped around at Molpe's words . . . more from the startlement from his deep thought than the content of the words.*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "What an interesting question Molpe?"  Zykovian smiled.  "I suppose . . . that I would answer that it depends.  You are _definitely _ a sight to behold, both with and without clothes . . . I have known few women to compare with your beauty.  That said, with the level of danger we currently are in, I would prefer you with clothes - - I seem to think more clearly when that is the case.  Inside, well . . . inside I thought you were a threat and looked at you as such - I didn't allow myself to see . . . you.  I'm not certain if that makes sense . . . ."  [/sblock]*Zykovian looked over to where Eri and Abdiel were talking . . . Zykovian was becoming unsettled, he glanced around in the darkness looking for danger.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe blushes under Zykovian’s flattery, he might even be at words than Wei-Han was, but she quickly nodded her understanding at his words as she smiled and replied. *

Seelie: [sblock]“So I noticed, it was probably a smart call as if you had been admiring me I probably wouldn’t have failed in my…  well foolish and unsavory action.  I thought maybe you preferred your own kind or something but its not big deal.  I will let you return to your watchfulness if you prefer.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian took several steps toward Eri and Abdiel, though at a slow pace.  He looked to Molpe as if to walk with him.  When he was a few steps closer to the pair, Zykovian stopped glancing about again.*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “So I noticed, it was probably a smart call as if you had been admiring me I probably wouldn’t have failed in my…  well foolish and unsavory action.  I thought maybe you preferred your own kind or something but its not big deal.  I will let you return to your watchfulness if you prefer.”



 [/sblock]

*In seelie*[sblock]
"I enjoy your company Molpe, so long as it does not distract me too much . . . ,"  Zykovian replied smiling. He leveled his sky blue eyes with hers and spoke with honesty . . . and concern.  In a more serious tone, Zykovian almost confidentially admitted to Molpe, "I have the sense that someone is watching from the shadows . . . I must admit I cannot base this suspicion on anything specific, other than a feeling that tickles the hairs on the back of my neck.  With your permission, and Glamour's of course, we should move everyone inside . . . we can talk more there."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* As Molpe walks along side of Zykovian she continues to smile though her royal blue eyes break from his to worriedly check the scenery before returning to his with a nod of understanding. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Yes, of course, I doubt that Glamour would object to us returning to her house…  Though I must confess something to you, we’ve both noticed, well Glamour brought it to my attention I had idea that…  well small objects of ours have disappeared.  I would imagine that they just fell to the floor in the chaos but Glamour wasn’t to sure this is what happened.  She thought maybe someone ‘borrowed’ them without asking.”

“As for us being watched, could it be Wei-Han by chance?  I cannot fathom where he could or would have gone like that.  I know you to didn’t get off to a good start but he is truly a good and decent person.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

Rystil[sblock]*At Molpe's mention, Zykovian tried to remember if anything happened to some jewelry while he was in the villa.  He wasn't looking for anything, but you never know.[/sblock]*In seelie*[sblock] "I don't remember anything right off the bat, but, if I see them or learn of them I'll let you know,"  Zykovian replied.  "I will be watchful to make certain nothing happens like that if we were to be invited in."[/sblock]
*Taking his que from Molpe, Zykovian cleared his throat and called out to everyone translating to those who needed it*

"Everyone, let's move this discussion inside where we'll be more comfortable and secure,"  Zykovian asked.  "Excuse me a moment, Molpe, I'll be right back."

Moving the Mojiin, Mhrazhar, Zykovian asked in High Praetorian[sblock]"Mhrazhar, what do you sense on Eri, is everything okay . . . as well as the other thorns,"  Zykovian asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Glamour smiles and opens her doors, beckoning for the others to enter.  Nonetheless, the cat-girl and copper-haired girl glance nervously at Eri and Abdiel, and Bellangere eyes Fedowin salaciously, waiting for the other Rowaini to make a move.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie: [sblock]“Thank you, kind sir”  [/sblock]

* Molpe smiled once again, it was always nice to meet someone so reasonable, and turned to the others as she took her leave with a slight bow.  Seeing the potential trouble brewing she moved to intercede by approaching the Rowaini female that reminded her in some many ways of Celimene, another friend she had made.  

With a tender smile that lacked even the recognition that the Rowaini female had nearly killed her Molpe smiled as she spoke to her. *

Eldish: [sblock]“Pardon me, Belle, but we both seem to be without escorts…  Would you be terribly upset with me escorting you and with you escorting me in return?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bellangere looks again towards Fedowin and asks Molpe in Eldish:*
[SBLOCK]
"Its just a short walk...can't you manage Miss?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe royal blue eyes follow Belle’s brown eyes till she delightedly realization that she had misjudged the situation cause her to smile knowingly ass he dismissed herself with a small wink. *

Eldish: [sblock]“Of course, Belle, do have fun but please do keep your weapons to yourselves.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Melody*

(Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Looks like everything is cleared up for now, took long enough with the delay, but now that things are finally calmed down, I don't think my presence is required anymore and to be honest, I am dead tired. I'll be heading back to the inn, you know where you will find me. Good night everyone!”_[/SBLOCK]

With that, Melody heads for the gate.


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel finally breaks the embrace with Erila. (in Mojiin):[SBLOCK]"What a happy coincidence that we are both here at the same time. Have you heard that we managed to recover the Crazan Arris? It is really lucky that I had Selar with me, otherwise I would never have known that it was here. Can you feel its presence like I can?"[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel seems to be much happier than usual, a combination of the presence of the Crazan Arris and Erila.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> (Eldish & Seelie)[SBLOCK]_“Looks like everything is cleared up for now, took long enough with the delay, but now that things are finally calmed down, I don't think my presence is required anymore and to be honest, I am dead tired. I'll be heading back to the inn, you know where you will find me. Good night everyone!”_[/SBLOCK]With that, Melody heads for the gate.



Seeing Melody heading towards the gates, Abdiel frowns and calls out to Melody (in Seelie):[SBLOCK]"Vhris, are you sure that that is a wise decision? It may not be safe outside? We are in the late hours of the night - you never know what could be out there. I would feel more comfortable if you were to stay with us. We will escort you back to the inn as soon as this business is done."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*Zykovian spoke up to Abdiel, knowing that it would probably change nothing.*

*In Seelie*[sblock]"Abdiel, I wanted to inform you before you got too far in your reunion with Eri, that Eri *is * Alire, the same person who has tried to kill us all day today,"  Zykovian cautioned soothingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Zykovian spoke up to Abdiel, knowing that it would probably change nothing.*
> *In Seelie*[sblock]"Abdiel, I wanted to inform you before you got too far in your reunion with Eri, that Eri *is * Alire, the same person who has tried to kill us all day today,"  Zykovian cautioned soothingly.[/sblock]



Abdiel looks down at Erila, a confused look on his face. (in Mojiin):[SBLOCK]"Is what he says true? Are you and Alire the same person."[/SBLOCK] Abdiel looks up, does some word arithmetic in his head, shakes his head, and then looks back to Erila (in Mojiiin):[SBLOCK]"You are Alire. What happened? What happened to the innocent creature that made me believe that there were good creatures that were not Mojiin? It is because of you that I am here. Why did you attack us? What is going on here?"[/SBLOCK]Abdiel pauses, trying to read Erila's face. Trying to determine what was going on.

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will Detect Unnatural on Erila[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe too looks towards the retreating ‘Melody’ and calls up after her while Molpe walks slowly to her sister’s side. *

Seelie [SBlock]“Vhris, I believe you should stay here also.  Not only is it dangerous but I do believe it is what Alire would want and we should honor her request giving the circumstances around why she isn’t here to express it.  She does after all honor us all with showing us her more trusting and friendly persona.”[/SBlock] 

* Molpe leans closer to Glamour’s ear before speaking to her while Molpe royal blue eyes drift to the Mojiin and Eri. *

Seelie [SBlock]“My sister, if they speak of none personal affairs please translate it for me.  I still feel loss in all of this.”[/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Melody*

Melody answers to Abdiel, smiling at him:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Don't worry about me, I'm the one who knows this city, remember? Also, this is the Noble's Ward and I surely won't get near the Dock's or the Laborer's Ward at this time. I need to sleep and regain my strength, it isn't over yet. And I will surely not be able to rest calmly in this place here. Besides, both the Crazan Arris and the one who is meant to have it right now are here, so if any place in this city is dangerous right now, then it would be this. Actually, it would be best, if you all left, too. But I will leave this decision to you.”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody then replies to Molpe, winking at her:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I'm a big girl already. You should rather worry about yourself. You are the one being framed. I'm just here to help some friends, I have no direct connection to all of this.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*In answer to Abdiel's question about feeling the Crazan Arris, Erila shakes her head that she cannot...Then, when the accusations start coming, Erila begins to cry and replies in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"No...Abdiel, I'm not Alire.  I never wanted to hurt anyone, Abdiel...especially not you.  I just want to be your friend..."
[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Erila does not Detect as Unnatural.  By the way, I'm wondering if the word arithmetic Abdiel did was turning the name Erila backwards to get Alire 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Glamour replies to Molpe in whispered (DC 15) Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"They're basically just talking to each other about Erila and Alire.  It seems pretty personal and not very important to us, but I'll translate it for you anyway if you wish."
[/SBLOCK]
*If Melody tries the gate, she finds that it will not open.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 6, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP:15/20*

*Mhrazhar, being in close proximity to Abdiel as she awakens, he listens intently to what transpires between her and Eri. Scrutinizing Eri's every word. During the course of what has been said many a quizzical eye is raised.*
[Mojiin][sblock]"I will keep it for now, sister, as I am in better shape. Once you feel better I will return it to you. We have it because of your fairytale quest and it should be your privilege to hold it. Once I understand why Molpe is such a Taij anomoly I will feel much better. As, I mentioned before she detected as Moderate corruption and then it cleared. There is something horribly wrong here. sister, and I am afraid that the Crazan Arris in danger until we find out why this is. I have never seen something like this before."[/sblock]*Mhrazhar pulls closer to Zykovian and Molpe to quietly respond to him*
[High Praetorian][sblock]"Everything is clear, even on Molpe. There is much about Molpe that confuses me. She bore a moderate aura of corruption for a moment and then it disappeared after she cast her clensing spell. Something is horribly wrong with our Nymph. Nemesis does not pass judgment lightly.

Where is Vhryis going? "[/sblock]* The Mojiin looks quickly to Molpe and back to Zykovian.

He then moves his attention back to Abdiel and Eri and says*
[Mojiin][sblock]"We should go inside sisters, it should safer there."[/sblock]
*Alire's tears elicit no sympathy from him. 

Noticing the tension and hesitation  between the now conscious Rosethorns, the Avenger prepares himself to charge into battle if things take a nasty turn.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Melody*

As Melody finds the gate closed, she does not even bother to ask, she continues along the fence to take a walk around the building.

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]...and climb over the fence once she is out of sight (and in the darkness). She already broke through the ward there on their way in, so it should be no problem to get out from the inside (it's the same spell still, so wouldn't affect her, right?), especially considering, that it is surely meant to keep intruders out, not the other way around. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, if she made the Will Save, then she's good until the spell refreshes every 24 hours.  Likewise, if someone fails, they can't try again for 24 hours.  For some reason, Molpe wants Melody to stay, so I'll just make sure she doesn't do anything when you walk along the fence around the building, and then you're all set to head to the nearby inn 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Why would she want that? She will just yell at her again. 
Anyways... as you mention the nearby inn, I did remember right, that the Traveler's Ward is right next to the Noble's Ward, yes? Should be safe enough, really.

And that was *really* a long and stressful day for Melody...  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In HP*[sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Everything is clear, even on Molpe. There is much about Molpe that confuses me. She bore a moderate aura of corruption for a moment and then it disappeared after she cast her clensing spell. Something is horribly wrong with our Nymph. Nemesis does not pass judgment lightly.  Where is Vhryis going? "



[/sblock]*Watching Melody working to escape the villa, Zykovian just shook his head.*  

Rystil[sblock]_'What is she doing . . . ahhh, leaving - and no one was going to stop her.  Fair enough . . . of course that means we'll probably be attacked again soon,'_ Zykovian thought.  He needed sleep too, but he felt he had a responsibility to Abdiel and the others that apparently Melody did not have.[/sblock]
_*In S/E/HP*_
In a loud voice Zykovian called out to Melody, "Take care, Melody, on the way to the Inn.  Be Safe!"  Turning to the others in a quieter voice, Zykovian added, "Since Melody is leaving . . . current trends would indicate that we are about to be attacked.  I'm not saying she had anything to do with it, just the way that it is."

*With that said, Zykovian ushered everyone else inside, including himself.  If there were people hanging back, he did not wait but a few seconds for them if it seemed they weren't entering. Inside, he looked for a comfortable reception room that had a comfy chair.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Not sure why, but I know she will because BS told me she will.  As for the Traveler's Ward, it is indeed right next to the Noble's Ward, and you are right that this is why I mentioned it as nearby  

Agreed, a really really long and stressful day.  Melody probably wants her 8 hours, like Glamour   Of course...the convocation starts in 4 hours or so 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian finds that while Glamour is also ushering people in, Molpe is trying to convince Melody, who is heading around back, to stay, Eri is crying against Abdiel, Mhrazhar is preparing for battle, Bellangere is looking to Fedowin, and the other Rosethornes are waiting on Erila.  All in all, nobody seems to be ready to go in until a few more issues are resolved except the dressmaker and the bounty hunter.  Of course, If Abdiel or Erila and Fedowin agree to come in, that will probably bring the whole bunch inside, except Molpe and Melody.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*Zykovian heads in . . . looking to Glamour he asked in E/S/HP*, "Any particular room in which someone could sit comfortably and rest for a few moments . . . that is to say, where everyone else will be gathering as well?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe, with a long frown upon her elegant features that seems so misplaced and unlike her, watches Melody walk off, moving subtlety as needed to keep her in sight and towards Zykovian where she begins speaking earnestly, interrupting any who try to speak to him.”

Seelie: [SBlock]“Zykovian, I am sorry but we most speak *now*.  Your stray friend, Vhris, is so intent upon leavening.  This is very much unwise, Alire talked about a traitor amongst us that still working for the Dragonlord…  I hate to make accusations, but this is the friend that seems to be trying to goad Alire or you into a fight at every turn while you to talked, that claims she cannot sleep in this lush environment?  It sounds… well wrong.  Talk to her make her stop, she’s so instantiate that when the gate stopped her she didn’t even ask Glamour to open it.  Yet there is only one way out, what is she going to do climb the fence line?  Surely that’s not the act of someone thinking rationally.”[/SBlock]

* Not sure if Zykovian will believe her, and not sure how to better explain her suspicions or if she even believed them herself, Molpe doesn’t wait for him to reply instead she begins to follow ‘Melody’ to see where she is going calling after her as she did so. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“Vhris, please this is most unwise!  If you are truly worried about sleep, well Glamour has one of the most wonderful bed you could ever hope to sleep on." [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Glamour thinks to herself, then replies to Zykovian in Altanian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I usually don't entertain so many visitors. There is a lounge with a comfy sofas and chairs that I designed, but not quite enough space. If I sit on the floow, though, there might just barely be enough room. Maybe two people can share a chair by one sitting on the other's lap."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "Molpe, you just were asking her to leave a few minutes ago.  To be honest, if she wants to leave, that's fine.  Abdiel trusts her and she came highly recommended through mutual friends of our.  I would have liked her insight, but I'm certain we can still work things out here,"  Zykovian said.  "If you don't mind, I'm heading inside.  I'll save you a seatr and rest my eyes a few minutes while everyone settles in."[/sblock]
*Zykovian looked to Glamour, thanking her with a nod and in Altanian for allowing him into her home.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Glamour gives Zykovian directions to the lounge, and then she waits by the door for anyone else who might want to come inside.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 8/18*

*Watching Molpe chase after Melody, Zykovian smiled.  He enjoyed watching her hustle across the lawn untl the darkness made it too difficult to see her.  Then he went inside, following Glamour's instructions and found a comfortable chair.  A quick _Prestidigitation _ to make certain he was clean, then he sat in the chair.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Molpe and Melody both circle around the back of the house, eventually leaving Zykovian's field of view, and Zykovian finds his seat, choosing a soft-looking chair with a soft blue pattern to its decor.  As he sits down, he feels the chair's soft fabric yield until he has reclined as deeply as he desires, and then it moulds to fit against his outline perfectly and begins to give him a soft and gentle massage as he waits.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody will just take advantage of her pretty huge headstart (she was at the gate, which as I recall was quite far from the house, at the time Molpe started to follow her when she went on her little walk along the fence) and her darkvision, to lose her in the darkest most shadowy corners (no darkvision for Molpe should make this easy enough), if she can hide (if she is unobserved for a moment thanks to the darkness or when she can hide behind some object (tree, corner of the house, whatever is there)), she will do so near a shadowy area of the fence and then climb it silently and hidden in the shadows after moving a bit away from that position. before she can do so, she will just walk normally (not run or something), keeping the distance the same.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Jul 6, 2005)

Fedowin watches all the interplay absently rubbing his head with his right hand. His left still rests on sword he picked up and sheathed upon awakening. He seems confused and non too happy with how things are going. He mutters to himself in rowaini, [sblock] "Twice in one day, by a girl yet. I've gotten soft here on land." [/sblock] With a shrug he seems to come out of his funk a bit, shrug and offer his arm to Belle. In rowaini he says, [sblock] "Allright lass, you won, you can sit on my lap while we talk about how we are going to get paid for this nights work. I'm still a might bit confused as to who are friends, who are enemies and why the people we just robbed are inviting us back in." [/sblock] Turning his head as he heads in the door he shouts after melody in Eldish [sblock] "Scream really loudly if you get jumped again! I'll come save you again, third times the charm!" [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Molpe and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe comes around back, Melody is nowhere to be seen.  Looks like she has escaped already.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bellangere takes Fedowin's hand and kisses it and then locks her arm in his, replying in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK]
"Oh come on dear...dancing with me wasn't _that_ bad, was it?  Just because you don't have enough stamina to keep going doesn't mean you have to get all pouty.  As for your questions, it seems like we all want to return the Crazan Arris to her home, so we are all friends now, which is good because then no one will mind if I do this."
[/SBLOCK]
*And she gives Fedowin a long kiss.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Zykovian closed his eyes and just relaxed for a few minutes, his bow resting against the side of the chair.  He had been up since very early morning, and, not counting the times he was almost killed, hadn't slept in twenty plus hours.  The chair felt good . . . it was quiet at the moment.  He mulled the information about the Arris over in his head, wondering if there was more information to learn yet before a conclusion could be reached.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: 







*OOC:*


 Man you got to love the return of the all Sblock post! 







[sblock]* Not seeing any possible way that she could keep up with Vhris outside the confines of the villa Molpe frowns slightly and decides to limit her search to within the yard, you just never knew.  Walking slowly, turning around as she went, Molpe scanned for any sign of her passage as she called out to her. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Vhris, if you can hear me I really I think this is a mistake.  We should all stay here.  Wouldn’t you be upset if your actions caused Alire to become angry again?  Surely you don’t want that!”









*OOC:*


Spot/Listen Checks.





[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Read that post from BS above that is only SBLOCKed for me because Melody is still hiding in that yard for now.  What is Melody going to do about Molpe--if the Nymph does a thorough search, she may find Melody, although admittedly she's more likely to notice a bolt for the fence, though of course by the time she does so, it may be too late and Melody may have gotten away.  Let me know Melody's course of action and I'll resolve it  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Wait... let her pass... keep away from her... stay hidden all the time. Then, if she is far enough away to get out without risk to be seen, Melody will move to the fence and climb out (still silent and hidden, of course).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey.  You should read the next post I post, even though I will say its just for Molpe.  That way, it isn't obvious that Melody is stil lthere 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe searches the yard thoroughly but does not find Vhris.  The Rowaini woman must have already left, despite Glamour's insistence of a Repulsion-dome above the fence...then again, she had also entered the villa despite the same Repulsion-dome.  It must have taken a great deal of stealth to sneak out so quietly, but Vhris did look pretty ready for stealth in her concealing black garment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA [sblock]

* Molpe wasn’t really surprised, the wall was low, and the defenses that Glamour seemed to rely upon where simply and had been proven to be ineffective before but since she was here she might as well be thorough. *

* With a shrug she approached the fence line and shimmied her way, her derrière wiggle prominent during this, till she worked herself high enough to look over the wall. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Vhris?  Are you out there?  If so you should really comeback.”  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: As before, you can read BS's last post.  Post confirming you ignore Molpe (or not, however unlikely that is) and I'll give an appropriate Molpe post.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe sees no one on the other side of the fence, and the only sound is her voice echoing softly back to her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]Seelie: [sblock]“Well this is utterly pointless!”  [/sblock]

* Molpe interjects disappointedly as she drops back to the ground, yelping as her butt thuds to the ground  in the process.  Putting back on one of her impractical heeled shoes, its coloring matches her current shimmering dress, Molpe brushed herself off as she stands up and heads for the villa.  Her frustration starts to shows as she mutters under her breath, *

Seelie: [sblock]“I cannot believe that man wouldn’t listen to me!  I should soooooo give him a piece of my mind!  No! I will!,” She seems so totally surprised by this idea that she stops in her tracks and thinks about it, “but how?”  [/sblock]

* She gives it some thought for a few seconds before her longish legs, helped considerably by the fairly high heel of her shoes, remembers to carry her to back to Glamour’s villa.  Her voice returns and it gets quieter and quieter as it gets closer to the villa.*

Seelie: [sblock]“How indeed…  Hmmm.  Oh I could make him forget how to drink from a glass!  No!  That’s immature prank, not ‘a piece of my mind’ angry… Ahh… Maybe I could have him prance around naked?  Oh forget it, Molpe, you’re no good at this stuff and you would feel bad if you did it...” [/sblock]

* Though she sounded dejected before it was getting worse but finally she broke out in a giggle and what was probably a devilish laugh for her. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Yes of course!  Why didn’t I think of that earlier…”  [/sblock]

* Though she grinned her voice was already trembling in anticipation of the pouting and crying she would have to do. *[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Yup.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

RA:[SBLOCK]Abdiel, reassured by what he failed to detect, hugs Erila again, and quietly tells her, (in Mojiin) "It's all right, Erila. You can tell me what happened. Why do people say that you are Alire, if you are not? Talk to me, and get it off your conscience. You will feel better. I promise that I will not get mad, and that I will protect you."
Abdiel will break off the hug, and gently guide her towards the house, keeping one of his arms around her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Walking into the lounge, she had already gotten directions from Glamour, Molpe takes in the scene.  She lets out a ‘humph’ in anger and frustration as she looks upon the sleeping Zykovian and quickly moves to his side.  Her angry in many ways seems to make her more attractive than as she tosses an accusation at him. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“Your just never going to listen to me, are you, Zykovian?”[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, Molpe leaves the area, giving Melody her chance.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

*Erila leans against Abdiel affectionately and replies a bit sadly in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Well...you know how Arris the Mother also has a more aggressive aspect called Nemesis, worshipped by the Avengers, who punishes the corrupt and will do whatever it takes, like your friend Mhrazhar, to heal Arris once more?  Well...I have a psychological condition...now I have a...a Sister of sorts, who shares my body.  She's a bit ruthless at times, but all she wants is to make Arris better...[/SBLOCK]

*As Abdiel and Erila walk towards the house, the cat-girl and the copper-haired girl follow Eri's lead, leading only Fedowin and Bellangere alone in the yard.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger HP 15/20*

As Abdiel and Eri make their way to the house and the remaining Rosethorns follow. Mhrazhar stands down from his heightened moment. The Mojiin watches all of them enter the house carefully and looks around for anything out of place. Once he is satisfied will follow them in taking a place near Abdiel.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*Zykovian was just starting to dream . . . good dreams . . . *[SBlock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “You're just never going to listen to me, are you, Zykovian?”



[/SBlock]*Zykovian opened one of his eyes, raising his eyebrow in response.  In a smooth motion he snapped his hand to his bow and whipped the bow around gathering to him whatever it snared.*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "Your beautiful voice called me back from the darkness of oblivion, I returned to hang on your every word.  What is it that you desire,"  Zykovian responded.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe fights of the urge to smile at his kind thoughtful words, she was going to let him have it after all, but her expression wasn’t nearly a sour as it was when she woke him up. *

Seelie: [sblock]“For you to listen to me, for you to respect my opinion in matters.  D0 you remember what you suggested I do when we first met?”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Melody heads back to the inn, where she has her room, going to sleep.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody bounds across the fence and then heads to the Traveler's Ward to the Laughing Sail.  Amity waves to her and smiles as she enters, with a look on her face saying that she would like to hear about Melody's latest adventures but realises that Melody is tired and so will keep quiet and give Melody her key if Melody is so inclined.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “For you to listen to me, for you to respect my opinion in matters.  Do you remember what you suggested I do when we first met?”



" . . . and so I shall, Molpe,"  Zykovian replied smoothly.  "I _will _ respect you opinion in mattersso long as you do the same.  With trust and respect we can get pretty far.  As for what I suggested, was this before I suggested you come with us somewhere safe until everything could be sorted out, or after?"  

*Zykovian almost regretted pulling the nymph closer for she seemed even more beautiful so close.  Leaning in he gathered himself, and spoke softly so as to not disturb the others as they shuffled in.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* With her royal blue eyes focusing upon his sky blue eyes Molpe sounds hurt as she replied briefly in Seelie while her full lips pout in a manner that offered Zykovian no reprieve but she also offered no struggle as he used his bow to pull her closer.  *

Seelie: [sblock]“Before but after you shot an arrow at me.”[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]_“Still up? Yes, as you see, I'm dead tired, which is a much preferable condition than dead, at least. I'll tell you tomorrow, but now I really need to rest. Oh, and before I forget... I suppose you know that already, but just in case... most people do not know, who I am and that I am not pure Rowaini, and I really prefer it that way. I want to choose if and when to tell anyone about that. Okay, as I said, you probably know that already and I'm just tired. Good night, Amity! I will see you tomorrow.”_ With a weak yet friendly smile, Melody vanishes into her room and into more than needed sleep, dreaming about tomorrow and distant worlds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Before but after you shot an arrow at me.”



*Zykovian smiled, pleased for once that an arrow missed.*"Was that the arrow after you tried using your womanly wiles on me?" Zykovian asked.  He thought for a moment, or tried to think with Molpe so close, his mind reviewing the conversation. "I believe I asked you who the theives were . . . and who invited you to the convocation?"[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe grinned, the anger quickly running out of her, but she shook her head as a teasing, flirty, “no, no” expression crossed her face. *

Seelie:[sblock]“Would those be the same wiles you seem so interested in now, Zykovian?  Very close, mister T’Erilan, but you told me to be suspicious of those around me did you not?  That the ones responsible where more than likely close to me yet when I did voice my suspicions you ignored them, why?  I think you don’t really value you my opinion after all, just my prescience.”[/sblock]

* Her expression quickly changed back to one of pouting, she was obviously hurt by the very thought of that idea. *


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “Would those be the same wiles you seem so interested in now, Zykovian?  Very close, mister T’Erilan, but you told me to be suspicious of those around me did you not?  That the ones responsible where more than likely close to me yet when I did voice my suspicions you ignored them, why?  I think you don’t really value you my opinion after all, just my prescience.”



"Interested?"  Zykovian repeated, unconsciously nodded his head, "Perhaps, miss Lilypetals . . . ."  Zykovian closed his sky blue eyes a moment ot two, opening and blinking them a couple of times.  "You are referring to my companion, Melody, of course.  I understood your concerns, and actually have some of my own, regardless of the fact that several trusted people have vouched for her.  I believe in Abdiel and he trusts her, and I believe you when you voice your concerns.  With everything that has happened, I am not unhappy that she left.  I wonder if you had told her to leave again if she would have stayed . . . She, like you, was unprepared for the violence of the day.  Which makes me doubt she is behind any of this . . . ."  

"I like that you have suspicions, and I listened when you voiced them . . . I did.  I worked through the variables in my mind, adding your concerns to them.  I'm just afraid my brain is a bit too fatigued to process it all.  OR it could be that there is someone intoxicating . . . and extremely close . . . that is clouding my thoughts."  *Zykovian grinned and raised an eyebrow in false suscipion of Molpe and her . . . charms.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Seelie: [SBlock]“I see.  Well I do not like the fact that I have suspicions, mister T’Erilan.  I believe that they hinder oneself from seeing the value that anyone has and I think I will now leave being suspicious of others to you, and you alone.” [/SBlock]

* A small smile finally broke out on the nymph’s features of loveliness and perfection as she leaned in, bringing with her a natural aroma that smelled fondly of damp light rain and waterfalls, and whispered into his ear. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“If you’ve found yourself intoxicated, or under a spell, it’s either natural or not my doing, I promise you that, but sense you rather trust your suspicions than take someone at face value, Zykovian, I would be curious to know what you think the source of this effect is?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[SBlock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I see.  Well I do not like the fact that I have suspicions, mister T’Erilan.  I believe that they hinder oneself from seeing the value that anyone has and I think I will now leave being suspicious of others to you, and you alone.”



"Very well, miss Lilypetals, I will try to be suspicious enough for the both of us," Zykovian replied, then asked in a different tone, "Are we finished being so formal, then?"  [/SBlock]

*Zykovian jerked a bit as a particularly knotted muscle loosened under the movement of the chair.  He eyed the room a moment, to see who else had entered.*

*In Seelie*[SBlock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “If you’ve found yourself intoxicated, or under a spell, it’s either natural or not my doing, . . . Zykovian, I would be curious to know what you think the source of this effect is?”



"Oh the source is clearly evident, and it's definitely natural . . . or perhaps not.  Something so mesmerizing, so beautiful, so kind surely can't be natural - perhaps from the heavens above?" Zykovian teased. [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

*The rest of the others have arrived, except Bellangere and Fedowin who might be straying a step or two behind.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
The convocation's opening ceremony begins in four hours--would you like to wake up for that or skip the first four hours to get full rest and spells back?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Skip it, I guess. Doubtful, that four hours of sleep will be sufficient. 

How important is it, anyways? And how long is the convocation 'ceremony'?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
The opening ceremony is probably only about a half-hour long, including a speech by Daddy.  Thus, that's three-and-a-half hours of other speeches and seminars that are missed--which is a bunch, but not all that much considering that the convocation is a multiple-day affair.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe’s tone softened, giving the archer a clear indication that she was truly smiling, as she continued to whisper softly in his ear. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“Good, I imagine you are quite good at being suspicious and as for being less formal…  Well, for now I think it would be best if we did manage to maintain a level of formality.  No offense, Mister T’Erilan, but I do not think its best if I consider you a friend, at least for now, and I know just how much you like to be suspicious of people and I would hate to do something that would jeopardize that.  Surely you agree with me, right? _Zykovian_?”  [/SBlock]

* The Limnad stressed his first name in such a way it sounded like she didn’t really mind the idea of being more personally with him… *as she pulled away from him slightly, though she was still much in his personal space, as her delicate hands reached for his shoulders and touched them every so lightly. *

Seelie: [SBlock]“You’re just soooo tense!  I know exactly what you need but I suspect you won’t be interested in another one of my silly ideas would you, Mister T’Erilan?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Definitely skipping then.



> ...including a speech by Daddy...




What has Melody's father to do with all that (or rather, what does Melody know about that part)? Don't think that you mentioned that before.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: He's one of the convocation's organisers   Planeswalkers do like the idea after all 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Ok. I'm only wondering, why I/Melody don't/doesn't know about that then... Only thing I know is, that she heard about the convocation and tracked down some little information about it herself. I actually thought her father is somewhere far away currently.  So, does she even know about her father's speech and all that? And if so, why didn't he tell her anything else  about it, or anything at all for that matter?  And just in case... he will certainly also know about Melody's somewhat secretive side and not tell anyone about "his daughter Melody" in the speech or something like that... [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[SBlock] 







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “ . . . Surely you agree with me, right? _Zykovian_?”



"I have heard your opinion, Miss Lilitpetals and seen the value therein," Zykovian replied. [/sblock]* Zykovian removed the bow from behind Molpe and swung it around to rest against the back of the comfy chair.*

*In Seelie*[SBlock] 







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “You’re just soooo tense!  I know exactly what you need but I suspect you won’t be interested in another one of my silly ideas would you, Mister T’Erilan?”



"I wouldn't know how to respond unless I heard it, but you have my undivided attention, Miss Lilypetals," Zykovian replied quietly.[/SBlock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* With a small knowing smile Molpe winked at his words, she too had no doubt she had his undivided attention, as the Limnad started to massage his tired muscles.  *

Seelie: [sblock]“You need hot water, preferably spring water, but lots and lots of hot water and a place where you can soak, lounge around, and just _relax_…  Sounds good does it not, my good sir?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody probably doesn't know about her father's speech, and don't worry--Daddy will be discreet: He's proud of his little girl and her way of life, and he won't go blabbing her secrets around   Actually, he probably doesn't know that she is coming *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “You need hot water, preferably spring water, but lots and lots of hot water and a place where you can soak, lounge around, and just _relax_…  Sounds good does it not, my good sir?”



"That it does, milady, but I am uncertain of the reality of such a thing happening tonight . . . but it does sound very good," mused Zykovian. [/sblock]*Zykovian closed his eyes to enjoy the massage . . . it definitely felt like the massage from the nymph was much better than the comfy chair.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Continuing to rub Zykovian’s shoulders from in front of him Molpe smiled in an amused manor as she watched him closed his eyes instead of focusing on the alluring plummet of cleavage before him. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I believe you mean today, Zyk,” she smiled as she shorted his name, “but I don’t see why it could not be done and I would very much like to enjoy a good soak too.  You do want to make me happy do you not, my good sir?”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock]







			
				Molpe said:
			
		

> “I believe you mean today, Zyk,” she smiled as she shorted his name, “but I don’t see why it could not be done and I would very much like to enjoy a good soak too.  You do want to make me happy do you not, my good sir?”



 "I sense a trap there somewhere, Molpe,"  Zykovian half muttered, enjoying the massage . . . and the company.  "I think perhaps that it would be good to sleep . . . or soak, if we are safe in this place for a while. . . and of course I would like to make you happy.   But . . . I must consider the gem and the safety of the others as well.  I'm open to any idea you may have, however." [/sblock] 
*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Zykovian's mind was definitely wavering on the whole protect the gem and get everyone safe.  Fatigue and multiple near death experiences are taking its toll, not to mention the soothing words and touch of a beautiful woman.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe’s hands continue there touching pleasures as she pleads with him. *

Seelie: [sblock]“I do appreciate your concern but I think its time you think about yourself now…  The Rosethorns have joined your cause, and your numbers have doubled, I think any general would allow himself time to celebrate especially when you consider just how far you have pushed yourself today…”  

“A few more days like this, Zyk, and I would honestly have to worry about your sanity.  It’s not good to push yourself like this!  Anyhow, my sister, Zarina, has the most wonderful bathhouse in the city and it will truly surpass all of your needs.  Please take me, Zyk.  I truly need to make this trip before the start of the convocation and if I do not go soon than I will be late, and not even fashionable so...  Surely you don’t want that, right Zyk?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*In Seelie*[sblock] "Of course that sounds wonderful, Molpe.  However, we should safeguard the gem . . . and my Mojiin friends.  There is a Mojiin killer on the loose,"  Zykovian rebutted.  "Plus there are still implied threats to you and someone hunting the gem.  Sanity is good though, yep it's good.  Finally, I would really like to sleep for a while . . . and I don't recover in water like I assume that you do.  I need my 8 or so hours.  Will the water still be there tomorrow night, after I've rested and heard your wonderful speech.  I'm certain you'd have more fun if you were able to enjoy it and not feel rushed . . . and I want to be there to . . . hear your . . . speech." [/sblock]*During the entire speech, Zykovian was getting quieter and slower in his speech pattern.  Finally when he finished, Zykovian's eyes lulled into the back of his head . . . and for a moment it seemed as if he had fallen asleep.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

* Molpe stared in astonishment for a second, she couldn’t believe he had just fallen asleep on her like that.  Carefully she removed her hands from his shoulders and drifted to her sister’s side where she leaned down to whisper to her. *

Seelie: [sblock]“Please place a cover over him and tell him when he wakes up that I went upon my morning routine without him.  I shall be back two hours or so.  When I return, and if you do not mind, I would like to brose through your closet for something special to wear.”[/sblock]

 * She finished her words with a huge smile, she was obviously trilled with the idea of the fast approaching convocation. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

*Glamour nods and replies in whispered (DC 15) Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"It shall be done, my sister! And I'd love to share some of my clothes with you--whichever you like!"[/SBLOCK]

*Molpe begins to head out of the room as Fedowin and Bellangere enter.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 08/18*

*As Fedowin and Belle entered, Zykovian's eyes snapped open . . . something had changed . . . the good sensations had stopped.  He hadn't meant to almost fall asleep . . . okay, fall asleep.  He looked around, slightly embarrassed, looking for Molpe, but saying nothing.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]* Molpe kissed her sister quickly before she slipped from the door and headed down stairs wonder the whole time rather or not she knew the way to the bathhouse, she wasn’t truly lost but this street had crossed that street and she had never been exposed to such confusion.  Certain that most, if not all the people she passed on the streets, would be more than willing to assist her Molpe smiled as she pushed against the gate that lead to the city. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe heads out the gate, which closes behind her, turning towards the direction she knows will lead to the Festive Ward. As she is about to walk to see her sister Zarina, suddenly the leader of a guard patrol which was passing by, a kind-looking woman, calls out to her in Seelie, "Excuse me miss. Could you hold on a minute there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Certainly, ma’am,”  Molpe said happily as she did just what he asked her to do, “what can I do for you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Miss.  Your assistance is appreciated."

*As the other guards gather round, the leader pulls a piece of paper from her satchel and looks at Molpe, then at the paper, then at Molpe.*

"Well, I'll be," she says finally, "It looks like the dark-haired girl who just sent the tip was right.  Turquoise hair and everything too.  Zykovian's done it again...Look, I'm sorry Miss, you seem like a really nice person, and I know you helpfulness here is going to help you out a bunch in court, but it looks like I'm going to have to arrest you."

*A man standing behind the guards speaks up.  His hair is amethyst purple, exactly the same shade as Alire/Eri:*

"She doesn't have the Jewel.  I guess Zykovian got it back.  He really is a miracle-worker--bless his soul!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Court?  Arrest me?  What did Zykovian do?”  Molpe looks in totally confusion at each and every one of them, “What does “arrest me” mean?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Is she just acting ditzy on purpose," one of the guards asks the captain.

"I don't think so.  I think they really don't know that much about the justice system on Amaranthia.  She probably didn't know what she was doing this whole time--I do hope they let her off easily..."

"But what about the Mojiin?" the guard asks.

"They were outlaws anyway," the amethyst-haired man replies, coming forward to Molpe and giving her a reassuring hug if she allows it, "You're a cutie aren't you?  You know, you remind of the beauty and love I felt in my heart many years ago when I took my little girl to visit Amaranthia.  I don't think I can stay mad at someone so sweet and kind--you must not have meant any harm...Now that I'll soon have my things back anyway, once they take you to court, I plan to drop all charges against you, so you'll be alright, OK?"

"Erhem," the guard captain says, "Back to the matter at hand.  Assuming you do not understand me, court is where we listen to everything about the case and then decide whether someone did or didn't do some kind of crime.  Arrest means you'll have to come with us to go to court.  Once you go in, we can have the charges dropped for you and you will be all clear and free of this whole thing, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]* Molpe hugs the man instantly but all the words and repercussions make her timid to let him go.  Her voice quivers slightly in worry. *

“I didn’t know you, sir.  I’ve only been on the planet for a day so I don’t know how I could have harmed you.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*He was going to let go, but he notices Molpe's timidness and quavering voice, so he continues to hug her comfortingly and strokes her hair reassuringly, willing to hold on until Molpe feels more confident.*

"You took something of mine--I think it was probably by accident and you didn't know and this was all just a big misunderstanding.  They still need to bring you in because of all those bandits that must have attacked you afterwards."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe nodded at his words, she had been after all attacked alot after all, but she wasn’t reassured by his words at all and though it did nothing for her she continued to cling to him. *

“Yes, lots of people, but I didn’t take anything even by accident,”  She pleased with the man holding her royal blue eyes becoming wet with tears, “this is a horrible mistake, court scares me and so does being arrested!  Please make them leave me alone!  I.. I.  I just want to visit my sister's and go to the convocation!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It's OK, little one. Dry your tears," the man whispers softly, bringing a finger up to Molpe's eyes to wipe away the tears, "It'll be better soon, OK? It's good that you didn't take anything because I'm going to clear you of all charges and you'll be able to do whatever you want, OK? But the nice lady here is going to have to bring you in to custody because of all those attacks from the bandits and your part in defending yourself. They'll probably just ask you some questions, and you'll be safe there too, and you'll be able to show everyone how nice you really are, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe nods her head at him trying to do just what he suggested with minimal success. *

“If you don’t mind me asking what’s your name, sir?  How..  How. Long do you think they will arrest me for?  I have to get ready for the convocation and my true sister is expecting me to be back in two hours…  I don’t want to keep her waiting on me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*He continues to stroke her hair in a gentle, calming rhythm.*

"There, there, My name is Zaryl Barryn, little one.  I'm really not sure how long it will take--I'm just a visitor here too.  I do hope it is short enough to let you see your sister on time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe recognized the name, she didn’t like the name either cause Ailre had called him a bastard and said he needed to die.  The Limnad quickly removed herself from his comfort under the premise of pleading with the female guard.  Something she did through tearing eyes. *

“Ma’am, please I cannot keep my sisters waiting, I must get ready for my speech at the convocation, if he says I don’t have to go do I have to go?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaryl frowns slightly as Molpe pulls away, looking a bit hurt.*

*The guard captain shakes her head.*

"I'm afraid not.  You'll have to come with us.  Don't worry, it should be over soon.  If you're very lucky and we go right now, you'll be in and out and won't miss your sister at all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Hey, I'm just being paranoid...  Ok, if she doesn't know he will be there or has anything to do with it, it makes sense, I guess. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Very lucky?” Molpe frowned and nearly started crying again, she didn’t like the sound of that, “ma’am I’ve not had any good luck in a long time it seems and I miss my sister greatly already…  could you arrest me after the convocation or, maybe, at least after my speech?  I’m just going to look like a wreck now!  I just know it!”

* Unable to control her tears Molpe starts crying and sobbing… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard captain sighs and shakes her head.*

"No, I'm afraid not.  We have to arrest you now, but hopefully you may not have to miss anything if all goes well.  Don't worry, we'll let your sister know for you if you're going to be late, and she can come to you, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Though Molpe nodded in understanding, and seemed relieved and appreciative of the lady’s words, she continued to cry and sob but she was ready to accept her fate with the guards. * 

“I’m sorry!  I just cannot stop myself!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you for your understanding Miss.  It really makes things easier for us, and we're very grateful to you.  I give my word that I will do my best to make this as easy for you as possible.  Here, I know something that might cheer you up: let's be friends, and then you can have some friends there with you, OK?  My name is Mercy, and this--" she points to another friendly-looking guard with blue hair, "Is Yryaza.  The three of us will go to the courthouse together, while the others continue their patrol, and we can talk about something else if you like.  How about that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“My name is Molpe,”  the obviously subdued Limnad, “I like having friends.  I don’t like it when people try to hurt me or others, for that mater…  I'm worried Mercy.”

* Molpe’s royal blue eyes keep mostly towards the ground but she looks attentively around every once in awhile.  It would only make matters worse if she got lost also. *









*OOC:*


 Who is going and who is staying behind… Is Zaryl Barryn following along or not? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Only Molpe, Mercy, and Yryaza are going--everyone else is staying behind, and that includes Zaryl.  Mercy is trying to help make Molpe feel more comfortable, as if it was just three friends walking along and not a guard patrol rounding up a convict.  She even tries to engage Molpe in conversation about Amaranthia, what Molpe thinks of her stay in Eldiz, and anythin else Molpe wants to talk about.  But before she does so, she replies to Molpe's concern.*

"Don't be worried, Molpe.  We'll protect you--even though we are taking you into custody, the word custody implies safekeeping, and you will be safer here, with all the guards to protect you, than you would be anywhere else."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* While Molpe liked Mercy she, again, nodded her head meekly at her words. *

“Yes, of course, Mercy, but you will not let me go where I want to go or see my sisters…  I’m sorry but being able to go where I want to and be with whom I want to is important to me, it’s important to all Amaranthians.”  

“Mercy?” Molpe looks pleading as she asks, “I’m going to be set free correct?  Theirs no way this arrest is going to go on for a long time correct?”   she again starts crying unable to focus on anything else, “Oh!  I never should have left Amaranthia!  This is just a horrible nightmare!” [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel and Erila find a comfortable place to sit, lean back and fall asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Please, Molpe, don't be sad.  Soon you'll be able to go see whatever sisters you want, and I promise to stay with you until then so that at least you can talk to me.  And if it takes longer than it should, then I just know that all your sisters will come to see you--how could they not come to see just a nice girl?"

"Of course you will be set free, Molpe.  The arrest is just a short thing so we can have a trial that says you are innocent--that way, nobody can ever bother you about this again because you'll have already been declared innocent, OK?  Something really weird is going on, Molpe, but please don't hate me or my city because of this...can you find it in your heart to give us another chance?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

*As Erila curls up in Abdiel's protective arms, the two fall asleep gently on the sofa, leaving Fedowin and Mhrazhar as the only two awake, other than the Rosethornes.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe nodded her head and tried to clear up the tears once again. *

“I know its not you doing, Mercy, and if it goes as you say it will then I’m sure everything will be fine but I really don’t understand what’s going on so I’m worried…  Could you tell me what’s going on?  Like who gave my description and such?  It would be alot to me, my friend.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why sure, Molpe.  It was a black-haired woman, Rowaini I think.  Didn't give a name, but said that she and Zykovian caught you, gave a description, then asked for the bounty.  They wouldn't give it to her, though, since she didn't have the gem, so she left."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“Did she say why she let me go or did she give her name?  What’s this bounty for?”  

* Molpe listened curiously but not sure what to say about it. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Let you go?  She said that she and Zykovian caught you in Glamour's villa, but there were Rosethornes in there, and so Zykovian might still be dealing with them or something.  The gate is locked, so we couldn't get in to help.  Don't worry, though, Molpe.  The bounty isn't on you or anything--its just on getting the Jewel back.  It'll all be OK soon, Molpe.  Here--I know what we should talk about:  How I'm going to make this up to you once they let you out.  What do you think?  Have you seen everything here in the city?  I'll take you wherever you like!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock] * Molpe welcomed the change in topics, it was nice to have someone who wanted to talk to her about something other than jewels, robbery and murders, besides if they continued on the topic of the jewel, and jewel matters, than she knew that she would tell them where Zykovian was and then his slumber would be interrupted. *

“Oh goodness no, Mercy!  I’ve only been here a day after all and I doubt I can ever find my sister bathhouse without help.  I just don’t want to see any more of the Laborer’s ward…  It’s oppressive and it bothers me greatly.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't worry, Molpe, we won't be going to the Laborer's Ward, OK?  I don't like it either--the penury breeds crime, and it just unsettles me to see it...Have you seen any of the Embassies in the Clerk's Ward yet?  They've got beautiful things from ever world in the Known Spheres!  They're right near where we're going, so I can see if they'll let me take you there while we wait for the trial instead of holding you in a cozy little room, which would probably make you a little bit unhappy, I'm guessing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Though Molpe trusted Mercy their was something about how said talked about this little room that unnerved her, maybe it was because it was the first thing Mercy had ever implied that Molpe wouldn’t like when in truth Molpe wasn’t liking any of this and wanted to go to Zarina’s and no where else. * 

“A cozy little room?” Molpe looked worried, “I guess we can go to the Clerk’s Ward if its better than the little room but I would rather go to the bathhouse my sister runs.  Could we do that instead?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'll tell you what Molpe--I will try, OK?  You're so sweet and helpful in this that they might just agree--and I have an idea to convince them, too--Most people we try to bring in fight with us and make it harder on themselves than it needs to be.  Will you feel better if I tried to ask them that, Molpe?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes,” Molpe answered with a smile as she nodded and explained why it was so important to her, “If I don’t make it to the Bathhouse for two hours than I will need to find food and I would really not have to deal with the side effects to that today cause I have to give a speech and stand around in public all day and I’m really running out of time to do that.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it sounds like you really need to visit the bathhouse then, Molpe.  I'll make sure to try my best to get them to let you go there, OK?  They'll want you to be supervised, so I'll try to get them to pick me, and we can go there together, OK?  And look, here we are!"

*Mercy gestures at the large white-marble building the trio had reached.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, I would appreciate it,”  Molpe paused in her speaking to turn and look at the building before her in a combination of gloom and awe, “so what do I do now, Mercy?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Just follow me and answer any questions they ask you, and you'll do just fine, OK?  Don't be scared, Molpe, it'll be alright."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Okay,”  Molpe says trying to look brave for Mercy but not feeling very brave at all as she follows the young kind guard. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Mercy, Yryaza, and Molpe walk into the building, and Mercy walks over to a higher-ranking guard and salutes.*

"Sir, we've brought in this Nymph, who has been charged with being the Crazan Arris thief.  Barryn has decided to drop his charges, which leaves only the Mojiin, and she says it was self-defense."

"Oh, is that so?  Well then she'll probably get out of this with a fine or a week or some other slap-on-the-hand.  Put in her custody until we can gather the judge and attorneys for tomorrow.  Does she have one for herself?"

"I'll ask, sir, but with all due respect, she's scared and tired and just wants to take a soak in the bathhouse.  Can I not watch her there instead of in a cell?"

"She could be a criminal, Mercy...you're really too kind to potential criminals...you know that, right?"

"Sir, what if you magically enforced her to come back?  I know she'll agree--she's been very helpful so far."

"Very few agree to that, but you can try if you want."

"Molpe," Mercy asks, "Two questions:  First, do you have an attorney of your own?  Second, are you willing to accept a spell that will make you come back when they need you in exchange for being able to go to the bathhouse or wherever you like?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]* Molpe looks at the exchange in utter confusion, Mojiins?  Fines? a week a what?  Being slapped around?  It was too much to handle and she broke down and cried again unable to answer any of the questions asked of her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"See, now look what you made her do!" Mercy chides her superior officer, a bit upset herself to see Molpe cry.

"She's just trying to get her way, like a spoiled child," he replies, "Get back to me when she actually has an answer."

*And he walks away.*

*Mercy approaches Molpe, and if the Nymph accepts her, she tries to cradle the crying Molpe in her arms, rocking her gently.*

"Hush now, its going to be OK.  I think I've convinced them to let you go see your sister Zarina and even give your speech!  That's really good, and I wasn't sure they would do it.  Just calm down..." she strokes Molpe gently to calm her down, "Calm down..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“but I didn’t do it Mercy, it wasn’t self defense I would never murder anyone but they found my hair their, I know they did!  I heard Zykovian and Alire talking about it!  But I don’t want to get slapped around!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, Molpe, is that what it is?  Oh, don't worry, silly--they're not actually going to slap you around," Mercy smiles reassuringly, "Defense was using a metaphor, trying to say that any punishment they give will be really little and minor, kind of just like slapping gently on the hand.  Nobody will touch you in ways that you don't like, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“But my hair!  And I don’t want any kind of punishment!”  Molpe shakes her head empathically as she continues to cry. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Its OK, Molpe.  It'll be OK.  Just calm down and answer my questions, OK?  Let's not keep your sister waiting, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m innocent. Mercy, I really am!” Molpe shakes her head babbling and not really hearing Mercy at all, “I don’t even know my way around Eldiz let alone been here long enough find places to kill people at!  I’m innocent!  I really am!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Shhh...its OK.  If you're really innocent, then there's no need to cry.  This is the perfect place to figure it out, OK?  And then nothing bad will happen to you at all.  Does that sound good?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]In answer Molpe shakes her head, “NO!  I don’t want to be here!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Mercy seems discouraged.*

"Molpe, you don't have to stay here.  That's the point of the question I asked that you ignored.  We can go to your sister's bathhouse _right now_ if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, but I don’t like the idea of the spell,”  Molpe confessed through her tears, “I know you mean well, Mercy, but since I’ve came here nothing has been simple and nothing seems to be what it suppose to be…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...if we went to go see your sister Zarina, you would come back when you're supposed to, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, Mercy, I don’t want to see you in trouble,”  Molpe smiled honesty through her tears, “or compound my own troubles as I imagine I would....”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Molpe--I'm very glad.  And the best part is that you won't need to worry then--the magic just makes sure you'll come back, and so if you're going to come back anyways, then the magic should be no problem, right?  And this way, you get to see your sister Zarina, and I can protect you there."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“But we’re friends,”  Molpe frowned as she spoke softly before becoming more and more despondent, “and friends trust each other…  so why would you want to cast some spell on me and damage that?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Molpe, _I_ trust you, but my boss doesn't, and he's saying that I'm doing a bad job because I'm being too easy on you--he thinks it is possible that you are a very cunning criminal, but I know you are a sweet, kind, loving soul.  So let's the two of us prove him wrong--if you accept the magic, that will be the first step to convincing him because a real criminal almost certainly would not do it...and don't worry about the magic hurting you--I wouldn't let them do that.  You won't even feel anything at all from the magic unless you try not to come when they want you to, and I know you'll come anyways, so the magic won't even do anything." Mercy smiles reassuringly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“What happens if I cannot come and it’s not my fault,”  Molpe asked in obviously worry, “will the magic hurt me anyways?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, it will never hurt you, but it'll make you try to come, which I know you would do anyway if something tried to stop you from coming back, right my friend?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“So I would just turn and leave no matter what the repercussions where on those around me?”   Molpe asked honestly, “What if we ran into trouble and we had to defend ourselves.  Would I just turn in abandon you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*No, not exactly...the strength of the inclination varies based on time.  So at first it would just notify you to come, and then it would make you more and more inclined to come, but slowly.  If you had no reason not to come, then you could just come at the beginning, but if you were fighting or something and needed not to come, you could stay away for a while.  Eventually, it would make you come, but I know you would come eventually anyway."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course I would,”  Molpe tried to reassure the guard, “but how long is awhile?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Mercy smiles as Molpe tries to reassure her.*

"It'd be a few hours at least, probably more depending on the severity of the need to not come yet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

Ra: [sblock]* Molpe nodded but didn’t sound so sure of herself when she replied. *

“I’m sorry, Mercy, I don’t know what to do…  I don’t know what to do at all,” as she repeated her words she became even more despondent and distant, “stuff like this never happens back home…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't be sad, my friend.  You should just accept the magic, and then you can do whatever you like until they need you here.  And then you'll prove to everyone that you didn't do anything bad, and they'll all apologise to you for thinking that you did.  How does that sound?  Good, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it doesn’t sound good at all,”  Molpe, still looking despondent and distant, shook her head as she spoke, “I don’t think I want anyone to see me like this, especially my sisters…  I would like to see this 'comfy room' you speak of.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You don't want them to see you like what, Molpe?  There's nothing wrong with you that wouldn't be all better if you just cheered up a bit.  Everything will be all right."

*Mercy gently holds Molpe in her arms, as she guides the crying Limnad through the building to a door leading into a small but cosy little cell.*

"This is the room--you can stay here if you like or we can go to see your sister, whichever one you like better."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBLOCK]  “That is obviously not true, Mercy,” Molpe said sadly as she left her friends side and entered the far to small room, “or there would be no reason to force me to return for my trail or to place me in a room such as this.”









*OOC:*


 What does the room look like?







*OOC:*


 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The room is sparsely furnished, with a small bed, a chair, and a basin of water for washing up, but at least it seems fairly comfortable.  the walls are more-or-less blank, though, giving a definite white look to the room.*

"What isn't true, Molpe?  I'm just trying to help you...You won't even have to stay in this room at all if you don't want to...Molpe...you're making me sad because I feel that you've had some really bad luck on your first day here, and you haven't been able to see the wonderful things about our city.  Promise me that when everything is cleared up, which will happen soon, that you'll give our city a second chance?  We want to give one to you..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“How are you giving me a second chance?” Molpe turns from looking over the room, she seems sad but slightly upset by Mercy’s words, “by your own words I’ve done nothing wrong and you do need to do something wrong to need a second chance, do you not?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no, I didn't mean that you did anything wrong.  I just meant that we were giving you a second chance in that you would be able to visit anywhere you like freely while the trial is prepared--that usually doesn't happen, you see.  I apologise if my words have hurt you, Molpe.  I just want to help you feel better, and to see the wonderful and good things about our city...But I guess I'm not helping.  Tell you what--Why don't you tell me what I can do or say to help you feel better, and I will do it if I can."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [sblock]“Not charm me to force me to return to stand trail for things I obviously didn’t do,”  Molpe answered as she laid upon the bed, facing the wall, and away from Mercy. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Its not actually a charm, Molpe...but, I thought you said you would return for the trial anyway, right?  I'd rather just trust you, but I could get in trouble for that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA:[sblock]“Yes, Mercy, just like you could for suggesting the spell,”  Molpe tried to sound strong and firm as she spoke but she really didn’t feel that way, “This room is fine please, just leave me be, and make sure I am not bothered before my trial.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Actually, no one will get in trouble if you decide to come.  Please, Molpe, don't you want to see your sister?  And I thought you had a speech today, right?  But if this is really what you want..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

RA: [sblock]“What I want?  It’s never been about what I want!”  Molpe retorts, far louder than she intended but she still doesn’t turn to face her, “Its about what you all will allow me to do!  Well I’m not going to ease your guilt at forcing me here against my will!  I’ll stay here, forget my speech, forget seeing my sisters, and you can feel just as miserable as I, except that you won’t be in a small ‘comfy room’ now will you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Feeling hurt, Mercy wordlessly leaves the room, closing the door behind her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* As she hears the door close, and realizing she is now truly alone, Molpe finally breaks down crying and sobbing uncontrollably for what seems like an eternity but eventually the combination of exhaustion from crying and the oppressive depression of being trapped take their toll on her and she finally falls asleep. *[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Mhrazhar will take a place by Adbiel and Eri, transform into his true dragon form, and once the rest of Rosethorns have drifted off her will allow himself to fall asleep as well.


----------



## khavren (Jul 12, 2005)

Fedowin finds a comfy spot to lay back and relax with Belle, exchanging stories of home and what brought them to Eldiz, it is obvious that his are rather exagerated but there are enough details to confirm that at least some of his outrageous stunts are based in reality.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

*Bellangere laughs at Fedowin's stories delightedly, seeming mostly to be laughing with him and not at him, although some of the stories are a bit ridiculous.  She tells Fedowin about how she ran away to Eldiz to escape her father's attempt to marry her to some old guy.  As they relax together, their tension from before now broken by their pleasant banter, Bellangere slowly shuts her eyes and rests her head gently against Fedowin's chest.*


----------

